#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-27
<Neuromanc> Mmike ne mrmas vise?
<Mmike> tuga i jad :)
<dodobas> mrmalo je prestalo raditi, niti viagra ne pomaze... :P
<Mmike> :P
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> jesi jos na moru bar?
<Neuromanc> ja da imam posao poput tebe preselio bih na more
<Mmike> Nisam vise
<Mmike> depresivno je raidti na moru :)
<Mmike> Iako, dobro je da je u zagrebu samo 18C
<Mmike> jer da nije, eh :)
<Neuromanc> pa klima uredjaji to rjesavaju:)
<Neuromanc> ja moram u dugim rukavima dolaziti na posao
<Neuromanc> jednom sam probao u kratkima, smrznuo sam se
<Mmike> Ne volim klimu nikako, prehladim se.
<Mmike> Osim ako je vani +33, onda klima spasava, da :)
<Mmike> Sve do +27 je ok
<Mmike> manje/vise
<dodobas> Mmike: pa drzis klimu na 26
<dodobas> ili 27
<Mmike> Yeps. Al' ne palim ju ako je vani 27. Ili 28. 
<Mmike> Bogme nit na 29, na 30ak bih vec se moglo.
<Mmike> Al', 18 je vani, pa nema klime :)
<Mmike> Idealno vrijeme za Zagreb.
<Neuromanc> kod nas je klima na 24 namjestena
<Neuromanc> to je fantasticno ustvari
<Mmike> Je, osim ako je vani +30
<Mmike> Ili +33
<Mmike> onda je to smrt :)
<ivoks> koje fino sunce
<ivoks> lagani vjetric
<ivoks> cim se napuni baterija, idem u svoj podrucni ured na plazi
<Mmike> laptop i more = smrt
<Mmike> nazalost, nekad je to jedini nacin za biti na moru
<Mmike> btw, ivoks
<Mmike> znas onaj asteroid i to sve?
<Mmike> danas prolazi novi
<Mmike> na 12k km od zemlje :)
<Neuromanc> mos misliti
<Mmike> Neuromanc, koje? :)
<Neuromanc> asteroid
<Mmike> Jeps, danas oko 15:30 ce proci na oko 12 kilometara od Zemlje
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_MD
<Mmike> Steta samo sto se nece vidjeti sa sjeverne polutke
<Neuromanc> 12 tisuca kilometara
<Neuromanc> na 12 kilometara prolaze avioni
<Neuromanc> aha gore si i napisao 12k km:)
<Neuromanc> mogao si onda napisati 12 Mm:)
<ivoks> 12 kilometara? :D
<Mmike> 12k km, da :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> to je jako blizu :)
<Mmike> vim je nevjerojatno spor sa velikim datotekama :/
<obruT> Mmike: probaj ga pokrenut bez opcija za backup/spremanja izmjena i tako toga...
<obruT> iako vjerujem da nije dizajniran za editiranje jako velikih datoteka
<ivoks> koristi less za to
<ivoks> ako zelis samo pogledati
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne zelim samo pogledati :)
<Mmike> moram tu i tamo nesto promijeniti
<Mmike> koristim less za trazenje, i onda 'v' i udjem u editor
<Mmike> i otvaranje/spremanje je uzasno sporo
<Mmike> ali je brze tako nego da searcham u vimu
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> a kako je tek git spor :)
<ivoks> ne znas ti sto je sporo
<ivoks> sporo je kada veslas u buru, od kornata prema murteru
<Mmike> to ne radis :)
<ivoks> kak ne
<ivoks> to se radi
<Mmike> tak, ne radis :)
<ivoks> jednom u zivotu, ali napravis :)
<ivoks> 3kg sam izgubio u tri dana
<ivoks> Mmike: http://maps.google.hr/maps/ms?msid=214168268901677816149.0004a690e3ef894f56455&msa=0&ll=43.817189%2C15.373993&spn=0.27101%2C0.582962
<Mmike> dobio sam kod u pythonu
<Mmike> koji parsa nekakav XML
<Mmike> neke adrese, telefone, zupanije
<Mmike> uglavnom, parser klasa se zove: InkscapeSvgHandler
<Mmike> Svasta :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne vidim smisao toga
<Mmike> nama je motornim brodom trebalo, prosle godine, cca 4-5 sati do lavse
<Mmike> Ja sam jedrio daskom za jedrenje od Hvara do Braca
<jelly-one> zato kaj je veliki ;-)
<Mmike> Al' to traje 10-15 minuta
<Mmike> I nema sansi da bih to napravio bez trapeza na bumu
<ivoks> Mmike: ne vidis, hebiga
<ivoks> mnogi hrvati ne vide
<Mmike> I prvi put kad sam ostao spavati u Bolu bez icega jer sam budala pitaj-boga-sto radio dok je maestral nestao, reko, nesh vishe, nema sansi :)
<Mmike> ivoks, hrvati? :)
<ivoks> ja vidim da su ljudi spremni dati 2000 dolara za 10 dana takvog aranzmana :)
<ivoks> pa si mislim... zasto ne bi uzeo
<Mmike> aha, a Hrvati nisu spremni? :)
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> smijesno :)
<ivoks> mi mislimo kako je veslanje posao
<Mmike> 'mi'? :)
<ivoks> kako je to rad
<Mmike> pa to je rad, Ivoks :)
<ivoks> vecina gradjana, da
<Mmike> netko u tom radu uziva, netko ne :)
<ivoks> ne, nije, iznenadio bi se
<Mmike> joj, daj :)
<ivoks> veci je rad drzati pentu 5 sati nego veslati u sea kajaku
<Mmike> Kao sto je ribarenje i natezanje mreza isto - gust
<Mmike> Je, onih 15ak miinuta kad plovis prema mjestu gdje si mreze bacio
<Mmike> Ostalo je fakin napor
<Mmike> A 5 sati veslanja u kajaku
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> ako te veseli, samo daj :)
<Neuromanc> spava mi se...
<Mmike> ako jos za to das 2k dolara, onda si, blago receno, cudan :)
<ivoks> pa mi smo prvi dan veslali 8 sati
<ivoks> bez ikakvog problema
<Mmike> S kojom svrhom? :)
<ivoks> veslanje nije bila svrha, to je bilo sredstvo
<ivoks> obisli smo razne otoke, vidjeli razna mjesta
<Mmike> To mi je slicno k'o frendovi koji idu biciklima na more
<Mmike> 12 sati Zg-Crikvenica
<ivoks> dosli tamo gdje sa brodom ne mozes, bar ne bez brige
<Mmike> (pazi, i Hrvati to rade)
<Mmike> ivoks, not my kind of fun
<Mmike> em su kornati ruzni za popizdit
<Mmike> em je veslanje napor za poludjet
<Mmike> covjece, meni se nije dalo spustati do mora kad smo u Zavali bili
<Mmike> dodjem na more raditi - nista, a ne ojacavati muskulaturu za mozebitne curice glede petkovnog izlaza :)
<Mmike> izlaska!
 * Mmike je frustriran zagrebom
<ivoks> kornati ruzni?
<ivoks> to je kad ides brodom, pa ne vidis nista :)
<obruT> ja sam neki dan na Hvaru dozivio uzviseno stanje tijela i uma...
<Mmike> obruT, jel? :) naplatilo ti kavu 55 kuna? :)
<obruT> ne
<Mmike> ivoks, ruzni, goli kamen na 90% mjesta
<ivoks> nije bas tako
<obruT> dozivio sam ono sto tibetanci vec godinama pokusavaju meditacijom, a dalmatinci to imaju urodjeno
<obruT> dozivio sam fjaku
<ivoks> usput, mi nismo u ta tri dana potrosli ni kune
<Mmike> obruT, eee, da :)
<Mmike> obruT, to je meni smisao odlaska na more
<ivoks> a da smo bili s brodom, ostavili bi 500+ kuna
<Mmike> cim dodjem dolje, automacki sam u tom modu
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam bio 2 puta na kornatima, i idem i ovo ljeto, frend je u tribunju, ima VD 'tablice' na brodu, i ne placa ulazak na kornate
<obruT> ma ja sam dolje penjao i snorkao, ali jedan dan sam uspio doci u to stanje uma :)
<Mmike> ivoks, al' tamo nemas kaj, 3 dana, i propizd
<Mmike> a na hvaru/korculi bih mogao biti tjednima
<Mmike> hvaru pogotovo, korcula je isto sva neka ruznjikava
<Mmike> obruT, di si bio?
<obruT> imao sam proputovanje, Omis, pa na Hvaru Velika stiniva i oko Jelse, pa u povratku oko Brela
<Mmike> K'o otok Proizd, ispred Vele Luke. Ekipa svrsava na to mjesto, 'raj Jadrana' i ine gluparije = kamen i sunce, nema NICEG, osim malog restorancica u pristanistu = gdje onda provedes cijeli dan jer nema smisla prziti se na suncu
<Mmike> obruT, au, pa sto se ne javi, ja u Jelsi bio sad prosli tjedan cijeli :)
<Mmike> tako mi i treba kad ne koristim geolokacijske servise :)
<obruT> Mmike: ma da ? :) e jebiga.. iako cudno da se nismo sreli ak si izmigoljio navecer van :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> obruT, nisam :) ne volim to, obicno provedem(o) vecer na terasi uz gemiste 
<ivoks> Boban i mi smo popili kavu
<obruT> meni Korcula isto tako nije bas nesto presuper, Hvar, Mljet i Lastovo su mi zasad najdrazi... 
<ivoks> vidio sam 2x sto motivacija moze uciniti
<Mmike> I isli smo u Vrbosku 2 puta, na pizzu - presuper pizza, prepresuper.
<ivoks> prvi put kada je ovca birala ili ljudi u kajaku ili se smociti
<ivoks> i cekala je do zadnjeg trenutka i onda pobjegla kroz vodu
<ivoks> drugi put kada smo veslali u buru
<Mmike> ivoks, jbg, ja ne vidim gusta u tome.
<ivoks> kupanje na levrnaci
<ivoks> dupini
<ivoks> svasta...
<Mmike> Znam za ekipu koja je gore po Minnesoti, po jezerima, NOSILA kajake po suhome (i to dobrih 4-5 km) da bi mogli opet u jezero i opet veslaj
<Mmike> ja sam ih u cudu gledao :)
<Mmike> Al' isto tako ja jako volim, npr, janjeci mozak, i drugi me ljudi u cudu gledaju kad to jedem :)
<ivoks> moja sestra isto
<Mmike> cudno mi je kad kazes da imas sestru :)
<ivoks> ?
<Neuromanc> meni su Ćižići super mjesto za raditi ništa...
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> :) veslanje je uzitak
<obruT> pogotovo kad ovako zavrsi :P https://picasaweb.google.com/stern.ivan/Thailand2011#5570202845548836498
<ivoks> obruT: ma to nije kajak
<ivoks> obruT: to je splav
<ivoks> mozes mislit kak na tome izgoris, ijao... :)
<obruT> picilo je ko ludo, a onda se prevrnuo :) odluka da ne nosim fotic je bila sasma dobra :)
<ivoks> uzas...
<ivoks> to ne pici
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P2PePvY7eM
<ivoks> ovo nije nis u usporedbi s onim sto smo mi u subotu prosli
<ivoks> doslovno prodjes kroz val
<ivoks> koliko je tesko toliko je i zabavno
<Mmike> Neuromanc, gdje su cizici?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi sto snimio video 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jesam, ali ne zadnju dionicu
<ivoks> bilo je malo preopasno za kameru, da ne padne
<ivoks> ipak su to bili valovi od 1,5m
<SilverSpace> :) uh
<SilverSpace> lol https://picasaweb.google.com/stern.ivan/Thailand2011#5570205039761290482
<SilverSpace> opasno snimanje :)
<SilverSpace> di je slika :) 
<obruT> SilverSpace: cek, mozda nadjem fotku :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/pics/thaipas.jpg
<obruT> kadriranje je bilo nabrzinu da se ovaj ne probudi i odgrize mi ruku :)
<ivoks> dobra fotka
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> umro jutarnji.hr?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<ivoks> da, umire non stop
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/cak-90-posto-lezecih-policajaca-postavljeno-je-mimo-pravilnika/955533/
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> sad su se sjetili
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> meni frend policajac govori vec desetljece: zovi 92, prijavi da je lezeci mimo zakona, maknut ce ga :)
<SilverSpace> da bar crkne to smeche
<Neuromanc> Mmike cizici su na Krku, nasuprot Crikvenice je zaljev u kojem su Klimno, Soline i Cizici
<Mmike> aaa
<Mmike> znam sad ,da
<Mmike> poznato mi bilo, zato pitah
<Neuromanc> uvijek topla voda
<Neuromanc> jer ja zaljev dobro zasticen
<Neuromanc> nema guzve
<Neuromanc> blizu mosta
<ivoks> joj srcu i carnetu
<ivoks> s tim glupavim idejama
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dragan-paravinja-se-udvarao-i-misteriozno-nestaloj-slovakinji-na-murteru/955678/
<ivoks> as ti srca
<ivoks> SilverSpace: http://otok-murter.hr/hr/aktivni_odmor-3/kajakarenje-132
<jelly-one> lol proxy
<jelly-one> stavis redirekciju ko sto srce veli i onda se browser zavrti u beskonacnoj redirekciji
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> moras njihov eksplicitno iskljuciti
<ivoks> u biti, njihova ideja je da:
<ivoks> 1) javis kako ces nesto napraviti
<ivoks> 2) oni ubiju proxy (dakle, site ne radi)
<ivoks> 3) ti promijenis i javis
<ivoks> 4) testiras radi li sve
<ivoks> ako ne radi, natrag na 1)
<ivoks> tak da sam ja to napravio naopacke... slozio rewrite rule za sve osim za proxy
<ivoks> i na kraju im javio kad je sve vec bilo gotovo
<ivoks> mene muci sto su neke ustanove skuzile da sve od pocetka rade krivo
<ivoks> doslovno u jednoj ustanovi odredjeni zavodi imaju svoje domene (i mailove)
<ivoks> i sad, ponukani unizg.hr farsom, oni bi to isto
<ivoks> i misle kako je to klik misem
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bome lijepo
<jelly-one> pmf ima 5-10 domena
<jelly-one> ivoks, aj pukni RewriteRule check za proxy da ne izmisljam, kad si ga vec slozio! :-)
<jelly-one> ah, RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} ^123\.255\.123\.255 veli gugl
<jelly-one> RewriteCond %{REMOTE_ADDR} !^161\.53\.2\.75$  # eto ga
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> sorry, nisam gledao irc
<jelly-one> np ionako ubijam vrijeme
<Mmike> jelly-home, jel' imas ti di koji postgres, upaketiran od debiana, u produkciji?
<jelly-one> ne, neki drugi admin u firmi ima
<jelly-one> ali imam pristup makini
<jelly-one> mi smo uglavnom jos na Debian 5.0 i 4.0
<Mmike> zanima me samo dal' upgrade sa 8.4.5 na 8.4.8 prodje k'o po zici
<Mmike> ovo je debian5.0, postgres 8.4 iz backportsa
<Mmike> svi moji postgresi su hand-made :)
<jelly-one> upgradei...  se ne rade ako sve radi <g>
<Mmike> jeps, dosadno mi je pa moram upgradeirati :)
<jelly-one> generalno backports -> release+1 zna biti malo problematicnije ali stvarno nisam petljao po Pg toliko
<jelly-one> gle... opalis snapshot cijele makine, upgradeas, APP
<jelly-one> (vmware rulez)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> imam postgres koji ima 210 G sranja gore
<Mmike> i moram to upgradeirati sad
<Mmike> nist, idem pitati na #debian
<jelly-one> _ako_ 8.4.5 -> 8.4.8 ne mijenja file format, moglo bi raditi
<jelly-one> (ni shemu ni... ostalo)
<Mmike> ne mijenja, to je minor verzija
<Mmike> nadam se samo da nitko nije radio pg_upgrade prije
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> heh, vidis
<jelly-one> to ides sa 5.0 backportsa na 6.0?
<Mmike> ako je netko sa 8.4.2, npr, upgradeirao na 8.4.5, onda je sjebo :/
<Mmike> jok, ostajem na 5.0, al' zelim zadnji postgres gore
<Mmike> moram pgpool preupregnuti oko tog stroja i jos jednog, a 210 G ako cu pgdumpati pa pginsertati, to ce trajati danima
<Mmike> rsync ce trajati samo par sati
<Mmike> al' za rsync moram imati jednake verzije
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgKfLgXfaEE&feature=related <- TO su valovi
<jelly-one> s obzirom da je sam Debian unutar istog releasea presao sa 8.4.7 na 8.4.8 rekao bi da oni sami misle da je to dovoljno bezbolno
<jelly-one> <judd> Package postgresql-8.4 on i386 -- squeeze-security: 8.4.7-0squeeze2; lenny-backports: 8.4.8-0squeeze1~bpo50+1; squeeze: 8.4.8-0squeeze1; sid: 8.4.8-2; wheezy: 8.4.8-2
<jelly-one> (/msg judd versions postgresql-8.4)
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-one> meni je dump, nuke, insert 60G baze na 7.4 trajao cca 3 sata
<Mmike> Jako ovisi o bazi
<Mmike> postgres prvo napuni sve tablice, a onda ide kreirati constrainte
<Mmike> recimo, ovih 250G cluster ima oko 130G dumpa, ostalo su indexi, fkeyevi i ine glupardije
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> bas sam kupio igricu u softver centru
<jelly-one> jel ima Angry Birds
<ivoks> ne, ali world of goo je u toj klasi
<jelly-one> a oni... plants vs zombies
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> vec vidim da ce world of goo biti zarazan
<jelly-one> hit iz prosle godine ili mozda malo ranije
<ivoks> steta sto moram na pivo :)
<Mmike> nije li to stara igra?
<ivoks> ne izgleda staro
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> ne radi nam mod_user na ubuntu-hr.org?
<Mmike> wtf je tmpwatch?
<Mmike> Neuromanx, kasparov poceo raditi :)
<Neuromanx> wow
<Neuromanx> super ajd bas mi je drago
<Neuromanx> da smo ga uspjeli utopiti
<Neuromanx> jel uzeo nocnu smjenu:)?
<ivoks> nakon nijemaca, cini se kako ce i francuzi utopiti milijarde u grcku
<ivoks> sad ih sigurno nece napucati iz EU
<HmmZ0r> cuj izbacivanje iz monetarne nije napucavanje iz eu :)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> nece napraviti niti jedno niti drugo
<HmmZ0r> naravno da nece, boje se otkrit pravo lice eu
<HmmZ0r> nesrazmjer moci s obzirom na broj stanovnika po clanici :D
 * HmmZ0r je euroskeptik :)
<Mmike> hmzorko
<Mmike> ivoksu
<Mmike> Neuromanc, 
<Mmike> pa djeste, ekipa? :)
<ivoks> na plazi
<HmmZ0r> cekam da odem na terasu popit pivicu
<Mmike> HmmZ0r, ti si isto na moru nekud? 
<HmmZ0r> ne, tek polovicom devetog
<Mmike> moram priznati da sam promijenio svoje misljenje o 6tom mjesecu i moru
<Mmike> je, more jos hladno (doduse, ne u plitkim uvalicama)
<Mmike> al' brate, dan traje i traje
<Mmike> bili smo na plazi neki dan do 21 i jos je bio dan! :)
<ivoks> u kornatima je more toplo
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> :) 
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-28
<Neuromanc> jutro
<calmpitbull> faks ispit....damn no time 
<Neuromanc> mmike:)
<ivoks> joj, pocinje fjaka
<Neuromanc> kako za koga
<Neuromanc> meni počinje burno radno ljeto
<Neuromanc> još da se ne bih slučajno odmorio preko vikenda ću se vozikati do mora gdje se klinčadija i žena brčkaju:)
<dodobas> Neuromanc: mozda ce kisa, pa ih samo posalji van iz kuce...
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> burno radno ljeto ?
<obruT> ljeta su super za bit na poslu, a onda kad se svi vrate s godisnjeg, pobjegnes nekud na tri tjedna :)
<dodobas> exactly... :)
<ivoks> godisnji se uzima po zimi
<dodobas> za otici u indiju
<obruT> godisnji se uzima pocetkom devetog mjeseca za kombinaciju sportske aktivnosti/kupanje na moru, te zimi za skijanje/bordanje ili odlazak u neku egzoticnu zemlju...
<Mmike> Godisnji se ne uzima. Pravi Hrvat treba biti ponosa na svoju drzavu, raditi sto vise, platiti sto vise poreza, da bi nam svima bilo bolje i lakse.
 * Mmike radi danas cijeli dan. Od 9 do 23. 
<Mmike> Jebemti, instalirao sam si 'remindme' aplikaciju na mobitel, i svaku minutu me upozorava kad nesto nisam napraivo, rescheduleao ili slicno
<Mmike> Tko bi rekao da je minuta tako kratka! :0
<Neuromanc> lol
<Mmike> Eto nama novog kernela
<Mmike> A taman se hvalio kako nisam rebootao stroj milenijima :)
<Mmike> ok, reboot
<Mmike> brb
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> Hm
<Mmike> Nije da jutarnji ne radi nego chrome kenjga :/
<ivoks> hihi
<Neuromanc> predobro nas tu hrane...
<ivoks> http://www.terraneofestival.com/hr/Fun-sun/Jamming-Adventures.aspx
<hbogner> jel ima posla ivoks ?
<ivoks> ima
<hbogner> super
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi metao sto na kolektivu?
<Mmike> i kupime
<Mmike> ili kako se zovu vec ti svi sajtovi?
<Mmike> frendica ima skolu joge, stavila gore ponudu, od drugog mjeseca do sad sve joj je puno :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam
<ivoks> Mmike: ali bi mogao, medjutim ne jos
<darkwood> poz
<darkwood> ivoks: kako se zove onaj program za network monitor, neki *top , nemogu se sjetiti prvog slova
<darkwood> znam da si napiso ovdje
<Mmike> iftop
<darkwood> ima 4 slova :)
<darkwood> vidim tih topova ima ko u prici
<darkwood> dizajn stranice je narancast
<darkwood> skroz sam zaboravio :/
<darkwood> http://www.ntop.org/news.php
<darkwood> e taj je :)
<hbogner> ntop
<Neuromanc> ntop je stara dobra raga
<darkwood> e sad, jel mozda znati koji je defaultni port preko web nadzora za to? :)
<hbogner> 3000 kolko se sjecam
<hbogner> nisam ga koristio godinu dvije pa se nesjecam vise
<darkwood> jel ima koja komanda da izlista otvorene portove ?
<hbogner> nmap?
<darkwood> a, vise sam mislio neki netstat | grep otvoreni portovi :D
<jelly> darkwood, grep LISTEN
<obruT> darkwood: netstat -l -n -A inet  ili lsof |grep LISTEN
<darkwood> jep uspio sam, thx, bio je port 3000 :D
<darkwood> samo sam zaboravio password :)
<jelly> netstat -tupan je lako zapamtit
<obruT> sa tupanom su i established konekcije
<obruT> -tunel bi bile samo ove listening :)
<jelly> zato grep
<darkwood> lol, tupan :D
<Mmike> ntop jedino ubije stroj na kojem je instaliran
<hbogner> Mmike, ma neeee
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> apparenlty, chavez je umro
<Mmike> http://www.skai.gr/
<Mmike> grcka u rasulu :)
<jelly> Rumours of the impending demise of Hugo Chavez have been greatly exaggerated, his allies said yesterday
<SilverSpace> testirao sam app za trazenje telefona na android 
<SilverSpace> i bome priblizno ga je locirao cca 50m di je
<Mmike> jelly, jeps, vidjet cemo za par dana :)
<rsedak> jutro
<jelly> trazenje svog ili tudjeg telefona?
<jelly> "di mi je telefon" "u ruci"
<SilverSpace> jelly: svog
<Mmike> 18 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Mmike> Need to get 13.9 MB of archives.
<Mmike> After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
<Mmike> Aha!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNtali_cuYA
<Mmike> jel' mozete vi ovo? :)
<ivoks> to moze samo ubuntu :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imam 2 stroja
<Mmike> u vboxu
<Mmike> debian i ubuntu
<Mmike> ubuntu na neku foru dostavi mom linksysu (gdje mi je DNS serverchich)  informaciju o stom hostnametu, debian to ne napravi
<Mmike> i ne mogu skuziti koji servis moram instalirati na debian da mi to proradi
<Mmike> ima li tko ideju?
<rsedak> obnovio sadzaj zupne web stranice s dva dana zakasnjenja
<rsedak> mah, ako ce se buniti neka nadju drugog admina, ovo radim tak i tak volonterski
<ivoks> Mmike: dhclient?
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, nasao upravo
<Mmike> debian ima zakomentiranu lajnu, ubuntu nema
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LATwSlHdiPY&feature=related
<Mmike> hm, al' na debianu, iako sam odkomentirao, ne radi
<Mmike> jebemti debian :)
<rsedak> Mmikepredji na CentOS :-P
<rsedak> Mmike predji na CentOS :-P
<Mmike> rsedak, nepada mi napamet :) 
<Mmike> skuzio sam
<Mmike> debian ima stari dhclient
<Mmike> koji ne kuzi kad mu kazes: send hostname "<hostname>";
<Mmike> nego moras bas reci koji je hostname
<rsedak> pa ko ce onda kupovati moje knjige za $0.99 ? :-)
<rsedak> uh jos samo da ispravim te bash skripte studenata, vec vidim da su mi pokusali uvaliti gotovu skriptu koja radi samo 30% zispitnog zadatka :-D
<ivoks> knjiga za centos?
<ivoks> knjige
<rsedak> stvarno sto jr to knjiga? :-)
<ivoks> ne, nego knjige za centos
<ivoks> mislis da ce netko kupiti knjige za centos?
<rsedak> pa vec postoji za ubuntu
<ivoks> distribuciju koju su odabrali samo i iskljucivo jer je besplatna kopija redhata
<rsedak> ma ja cu brendirasti za linux ne za disdtru
<jelly> knjigu o cemu?
<rsedak> o tome kako se radi djem :-)
<jelly> sa centosom?
<rsedak> :-D
<SilverSpace> yep gotovo sigurno Nico Rosberg dolazi u RB
<darkwood> ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<ivoks> vettel vise nece biti prvak
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bit ce zanimljivo
<ivoks> nece, rosberg ce preuzeti
<ivoks> webber je ionako los
<ivoks> nikakva konkurencija vettelu
<SilverSpace> ma nije mali je predobar
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> GLUPA VESMASINA!
<Mmike> pise u uputama: 'Gumb bla-tra skrajuce svaki program za 30%'.
<Mmike> Al' ne pise da to napravi tako da izbaci ispiranje jedno!
<Mmike> Onaj tko pise manuale za vesmasine TREBA NA GALGE!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> nego kako skracuje?
<ivoks> ako skracuje, onda krace/manje pere
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> svaki 'program' ima vise 'etapa'
<Mmike> predprananje, pranje, ispiranje1, ispiranje2, omeksivac
<Mmike> i centrifuge izmedju, blage
<Mmike> ja sam brijao da svaku 'etapu' skrati za 30%
<Mmike> znaci, pranje ne traje 90 minuta nego 60, npr
<Mmike> ovaj jednostavno izbaci ispiranje2
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se odustaje od V4 motora
<Mmike> SilverSpace, de url neki, brate mili :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne dam :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' ti kosristis google docs? Ako da, koristis li ih na androidu? Ako da, cime? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam neki link to tu i tamo pokupim sa nekih stranica kao sto je http://www.autosport.hr i http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk
<ivoks> Mmike: koristim, ali ne na androidu
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> laserski color pisac za 900kn
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> pitanje samo kako cesto tonere mijenjas
<Mmike> i koilko su kvalitetni
 * Mmike jos nema printer doma :)
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> danas mi se javilo 15ak klijenata, da bi mi oni platili :)
<Mmike> ako svi plate, imati cu preko 100k kuna! :) :) :)
<dodobas> das mi pola?
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> lexmark
<ivoks> kad bi meni svi platili, stan bi uzeo :)
<ivoks> al nekako brijem da vecinu toga necu vidjeti
<Mmike> ivoks, pa da! :)
<Mmike> i mene ovo cudi sad
<ivoks> ja sam naucio da se tome ne treba veseliti
<ivoks> i da je najgore sto mozes uciniti to da racunas na te novce
<ivoks> to dozivi kao bonus :)
<Mmike> naravno! :)
<ivoks> zalosno je kada na novac za koji si radio, gledas kao na bonus
<ivoks> al to je tako danas
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> sto je najbolje
<Mmike> to su mi sve frendovi i frendovi frendova
<Mmike> jer nebih inace radio to sve
<Mmike> i glupo mi je totalno kad moram nekome reci 'fuck of, plati, ili ti se ne spajam vise na server'
<ivoks> to su najgori :)
<Mmike> pa da
<ivoks> ne mozes utjerivati, jer su frendovi
<ivoks> a nitko te nece sjebat ko frend
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> bilo bi super da sjedne bonus preko ljeta
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kako se zovu dva turska pedera, znate li?
<Mmike> Utur i Uguz.
<ivoks> ne znam, ne poznajem gej scenu
<Mmike> ivoks, dal' si ti homofob?
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ne
<obruT> osim sto je baco kamenje po splitu, inace nije :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxlSacwP3c4
<Neuromanx> roby ajd navrati do mog dvorista na minutu
<Neuromanx> mislim da sam rijesio pitanje osobnih;)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, pitanje osobnih? :)
<rsedak> Mmike ma da u tijeku je osnivanje racunalno informatickog kluba 
<Neuromanc> roboticko informatickog
 * Mmike se mora tamo preseliti
<Neuromanc> dobro dosao:)
<budz0r> ima li netko kakvu preporuku za bezicne slusalice
<budz0r> i gdje pogledati
<budz0r> negdje sam cuo da su sennheiser odlicne
<HmmZ0r> budz0r: ako bas moras bezicne :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-29
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> a svasta
<ivoks> lik mi poslao mail s upitom za howto za neki setup koji sam napravio prije 5-6 godina, a ukljucuje hylafax i t38modem
<ivoks> ne sjecam se niceg :)
<MmikeMRMA> nda
<Mmike> Kaj treba za da ti amis daje stalnu IP adresu?
<Mmike> potkupiti - koga?
<obruT> dodobas: jesi radio google-maps bazirane web aplikacije ?
<obruT> odnosno pitanje za sve :) koji je "pravi" nacin za upucat N markera na mapu ?
<ivoks> markera?
<ivoks> napraviti svoju mapu?
<dodobas> obruT: ne
<obruT> dakle, google api omogucuje da pomocu javascripta napravis bilo sto na mapi, kreiras objekte (markere), spucas propertije, spucas na kartu i tako to
<obruT> e sad, kad imas 100 markera, vjerojatno je glupo da generiras javascript koji generira tih 100 komada, pretpostavljam da mu mozes spucat JSON objekt s definicijom svega ?
<obruT> kopam po dokumentaciji pa ono... ak je netko radio, nek da samo keyword :)
<ivoks> a to... ne bi znao
<dodobas> obruT: kml
<obruT> bas gledam, kml ili georss
<MmikeDOMA> sale, ping
<CrazyLemon> majk za static ip pošalji jim mail..i u roku 24h dobiješ static IP ..bar tako je bilo kod mene
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, hm?
<CrazyLemon> <Mmike> Kaj treba za da ti amis daje stalnu IP adresu?
<CrazyLemon> reply na pitanje :)
<Mmike> aha :)
 * Mmike se valja od smijeha sad :)
<Mmike> ne valja ne spavati
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<obruT> firefox 5.0 sux big time
<Mmike> purqua?
<obruT> skinem, otpakiram, pokrenem, otvorim maps.google.com, poskrolam i ovaj se skrsi
<obruT> do-vi-dje-nja
<dodobas> hebote obruT, kad si na windowsima... nije niti cudo
<obruT> dobro su onda upakirali ove windowse da nisam ni skuzio da sam na windowsim
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, odkut zelja za 5icom? :0
<dodobas> obruT: a sto drugo?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, koliko si para platio to?
<obruT> ma nesto mi ne radi na trojci pa reko da vidim novu verziju, odem, reko gle petica, skinem i krsi se
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a chrome?
<dodobas> obruT: a jesi probao s novim profilom ?
<dodobas> mozda imas pluginove kojima si forsao maxver ili nesto
<dodobas> ja sam danas dobio i TB5 :)
<CrazyLemon> Mmike static IP dobiješ đabe 
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, 400 kuna, upravo zvao
<CrazyLemon> ozbiljno?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> al' ja imam preko firme telefon/internet, pa valjda zato
<CrazyLemon> ja imam amis u sloveniji pa je đabe
<CrazyLemon> aaah
<CrazyLemon> to je druga priča da
<Mmike> sad me nagovara zena da si optiku uzmem doma
<Mmike> bas me zanima koliko ce mi lupiti :)
<CrazyLemon> optika je kod nas (tamo gdje se ju da dobit) dosta jeftinija nego neki xDSL :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> mogu samo popizdit ako odemo u diskusiju
<Mmike> pa radije nemojmo :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Layo> napravio sam upgrade thunderbirda na verziju 5.0 al mi sada ne radi omiljena tema, jel postoji mogucnost da ju ipak natjeram da radi nekako ??
<CrazyLemon> meni dosta amisa..na amisu imam za 18€ 1mbit/0.2.. sad idem kot nacionalnog provajdera za 30€     4/1 + tv + telefon :)
<CrazyLemon> Layo mislim da ne postoji neki backward compatibility mode :)
<Layo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Layo> a naviknut cu se na ovu ruznu :)
<CrazyLemon> ma updejtat če se to brzo :)
<SilverSpace> Layo: jel možeš themu otpakirati i izmjenit u njoj za koju je verziju
<SilverSpace> mozda proradi :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/marko-promjena-pravila-stajat-ce-nas-05-sekundi-po-krugu
<Layo> piše da mi je tema korumpirana kao ivo sanader
<Layo> :)
<Layo> jel znas koju datoteku treba editirati jer sam sada nesto editirao pa ne radi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pre super su :0
<Mmike> redbull, mislim :)
<SilverSpace> nis nece dobit ovim pravilima jer ne gubi samo RB
<ivoks> kak se zove daemon na bsd/linux za fail over mreznih konekcija?
<ivoks> koliko se sjecam, bsd to moze izvesti
<ivoks> dakle, ne ip failover, ne arp update
<ivoks> vec da prenese konekciju
<ivoks> carp
<ivoks> vrrp
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni to ima smisla, al' mi pre super kako su snalazvljici
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> godine iskustva
<SilverSpace> meni idu na zivce kaj se sad svi zale na RB 
<SilverSpace> dok je Mc i ferrari dominirao onda nist 
<SilverSpace> sad kad im ne ide placu umjesto da se prime posla
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kak to mislis - onda nist?
<Mmike> pa stalno svi seru po onom tko je najbolji
<Mmike> svi su MRZILI schumachera i ferrari dok je bio tamo :0
<Mmike> i benneton prije
<Mmike> stalno su ih optuzivali da varaju nesto :)
<Mmike> to je normalno u tom 'sportu' :0
<SilverSpace> istina da su i onda srali ali ne toliko koliko sad
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> ja nisam cuo da itko ista sere po RB-u
<ivoks> a s Ferrariem je to bio na dnevnoj bazi
<SilverSpace> ma nonstop se placu
<SilverSpace> treba im zabranit ovo i ono
<SilverSpace> treba im uzet sve gume dana felgama voze :)
<ivoks> nisam cuo ni rijeci
<ivoks> u ono vrijeme su ferrariu srali jer je odvezao utrku
<ivoks> kada konkurencija nije mogla, jer nisu imali dobre gume
<ivoks> onda je ferrari bio kriv jer je *zavrsio* utrku
<ivoks> bili su zloceti jer nisu izletjeli s ostalima :)
<SilverSpace> da i kaznjavali druge 
<ivoks> pa uvijek su sve kaznjavali
<SilverSpace> je kad su zadnji puta kaznili ferrari
<ivoks> prosle godine? :)
<ivoks> ovu godinu nisam ni pratio kak treba
<ivoks> prosle godine su prije 11 mjeseci dobili kaznu od 100,00$
<ivoks> 100k$
<ivoks> ostalih se niti ne sjecam
<ivoks> jer to je tak normalno, svaku utrku se nekoga kazni
<SilverSpace> za spijunazu
<ivoks> ne
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> za krsenje 'prava i obicanja utrkivanja'
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kaznili su ih za nesto sto je danas dozvoljeno :)
<SilverSpace> zajebana su ta pravila
<SilverSpace> ali je cinjenica da nesto tu ne stima
<SilverSpace> motori se ne kvare
<SilverSpace> to nikada nije bilo 
<SilverSpace> kad su im limitirali broj okretaja na 12000
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> meni je glupo bilo sta limitirati u F1
<Mmike> ce kcek
<Mmike> cek cek
<ivoks> F1 je vise demonstracija tehnologija nego li sport
<Mmike> kad su limitirali motore?
<Mmike> ivoks, moraju limitirat, jer bi ljudi ginuli
<Mmike> nije opce bed napravit auto koji je zaljepljen za pod i moze sa 350 proc zavoj
<ivoks> ginut ce, sto god napravili
<Mmike> al' bocnih 5-6 G malo tko moze podnjeti
<Mmike> i to 2 sata!
<Mmike> zato su limitirali
<SilverSpace> i bila bi prevelika razlika u motorima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije limit 18k?
<Mmike> odakle 12k?
<ivoks> pa momcadima je cilj zavrsiti utrku
<ivoks> nece im to poci za rukom ako ce napraviti auto koji se ne moze voziti
<ivoks> razvoj trazi zrtvu
<SilverSpace> 12k sad se razmislja da bi dpustili na 15k
<Mmike> ivoks, yea, rajt :)
<ivoks> znam da zvuci nehumano, al to tako je
<Mmike> svaki vozac, ce radije izabrati 'brzi' nego 'sigurniji' auto
<Mmike> das mu auto, i kazes, na, ovo je 100% sigurno, nema SANSI da ti se ista desi
<Mmike> i onda s druge strane
<Mmike> kazes, e, a ovo je malcice opasno, mozes poginuti, al' zato imas 2-3 sekunde po krugu vise :)
<Mmike> e i sad, s obzirom da su vozaci debili (u tom kontekstu) moraju limitirati tehniku
<SilverSpace> ma danas su bolidi sigurni poprilicno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesu, al' su i sporiji puno nego prije
<Mmike> ok, ne puno, al' su sporiji
<SilverSpace> da sporiji su
<SilverSpace> ali je opet vettel odvozio rekord Valencije
<ivoks> nisu nis sporiji
<ivoks> full gas je nizi, ali zavoj prolaze brze
<ivoks> sto je opasnije od punog gasa :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesu nema vise rusenja rekorda staze sporiji su i po dvije sekunde od rekorda
<ivoks> ma joj... rekordi staza nisu iz '80 ili '90
<ivoks> pa nece svaku utrku pasti rekord
<ivoks> ali ako svaku 3-4 padne rekord, onda su brzi
<ivoks> slijedece godine ce srusiti na drugim stazama
<ivoks> pa one tamo na trecim itd
<ivoks> rekordi su stari maks. 5 godina
<ivoks> bolidi su brzi
<SilverSpace> mislim da se ove godine vise nece srusiti ni jedan 
<ivoks> budu slijedece
<ivoks> ako se u jednoj godini sruse svi rekordi, onda bolidi nisu brzi, nego je otkrivena neka nova tehnologija
<ivoks> to je ko da kazes da ljudi ne trce brze nego prije jer se rekord na 400m drzi vec 10 godina
<SilverSpace> samo hvala k da su dosli pameti da ne idu na v4 motore
<ivoks> i sad, umjesto jednog dopingiranog, svi cisti su na 1-2 sek ispod rekorda
<ivoks> a onda je jedan otrcao jer je bio na speedu
<SilverSpace> nije slucaj to ovdje
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti tu kenjas :)
<ivoks> ma kaj nije
<SilverSpace> ovo zavisi o brzini bolida
<ivoks> proslu utrku svi zavrsili
<Mmike> opce ne pratis formulu, nemas pojma kaj se desava, a frtljas :)
<ivoks> svi bolidi!
<ivoks> prije 20 godina su zavrsavali oni koji su imali vise speeda u rezervaru :)
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je takva staza
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivosk
<Mmike> sporiji su bolidi :)
<Mmike> em imaju manji top speed
<Mmike> em nemaju toliki grip :)
<Mmike> da ne pricam o turboima i aktivnim ovjesima i sranjima koja su ukinuli :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> da te pitam
<Mmike> jel' ima nacina da nekako 'vratim' stanje baze u mysqlu? imam debil-klijenta koji je rekao UPDATE bez WHEREa pred jedno dan i pol, i sad bi on to nazad :) imam onaj iblog01 koji je velik oko 30GB
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> izvuces iz backupa
<ivoks> binlog nece pomoci jer on registrira promjenu, a ne stanje prije promjene
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> nemam backup
<Mmike> tj, imam, al' svaka 24 sata se radi
<Mmike> i imam backup sat vremena nakon sranja, i 25 sati prije sranja
<SilverSpace> vidi pomor ribe uzas http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00337/ribe_337317S1.jpg
<Mmike> PA JEBOTE KAJ SU SAD SVI MORALI DOC I DA IM NEKAJ NE RADI I DAJ POPRAVI I DAJ DAJ DAJ JOJ!
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> merge Mmike 
 * Mmike lud :)
<Mmike> liku VRATIM s backupa sranje
<Mmike> nije proslo 20 minuta
<Mmike> eto ga opet
<Mmike> 'heh, opet sam UPDATEuno sve...'
<Mmike> debil!
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nije jucer bio dey caps lock
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanx> :))))))))))
<Neuromanx> mmike a takav je dan:)
<Mmike> ma uzas
<SilverSpace> What is the toughest technical problem that Linus has ever had to deal with? Linus answered that the biggest problems he faces are not technical. In the end, we can solve technical issues; we make bad decisions sometimes, but, over time, those can be fixed. When we have serious problems, they are usually in the area of documentation and help from hardware manufacturers. Some manufacturers not only refuse to help us support their hardware; they act
<SilverSpace> Unity is now ported to GTK3.
<SilverSpace>  thunderbird nisam probao odavno mogo bi sad probati v5
<Mmike> JACUPOPIZDIT
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> SilverSpace, th 5?
<Mmike> ja imam 3
<Mmike> los je, 2 je bio bolji
<Mmike> al' i dalje bolji od evolutiona
<Mmike> nikako da se na mutt vratim
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neprilagodljiv si :)
<SilverSpace> grr kaze da moram restartati ubuntu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://ubuntuguide.net/thunderbird-5-final-released-ubuntu-can-installupgrade-from-ppa
<CrazyLemon> ja danas upgrejdao na stable TB5 i nije bio potreban restart
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: neki nadojeb doso za kernel
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni to jucer bilo
<Mmike> al' ja sam na 10.10 jos na ovom stroju
<Mmike> na svim laptopima imam 11.04
<Mmike> i jedino na onom koji sam upgradeirao od 6.06 mi fontovi i sve izgledaju kak spada :)
<SilverSpace> i:)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> TB5 hajde dacu mu sansu
<Mmike> super je ovo
<Mmike> crkne postgres
<Mmike> jer je netko debil
<Mmike> i onda kad se upali
<Mmike> replaya kaj ima za replayat
<Mmike> i radi
<Mmike> milina :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> mislim da ces ti postgresu dici spomenik :)
<Mmike>  :)
<Mmike> probaj mysqlu to napravit, pash vidjet veselja :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<HmmZ0r> inace
<Mmike> vruce mi je
<Mmike> raspadaju mi se mysqlovi
<Mmike> a postgresi isto umiru
<Mmike> lik ima na postgres serveru load average 130, 16CPUova, iowait = 0%
<Mmike> jebali ih object-relational-mapperi
<HmmZ0r> zakucani cepejuji
<HmmZ0r> ;)
<HmmZ0r> jel kucas mike
<HmmZ0r> kobase sql
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> tjunam :)
<Mmike> dosta mi je
<Mmike> jos 20 minuta, i moja shifta je gotova
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> a ja bio na siru, firtualama, vinu, ribi...
<ivoks> fritulama
<ivoks> od mysqla ni m
<Mmike> i sad se doso malo hvalit, jeld? :)
<Mmike> zato velim da laptop i more ne idu skupa
 * Mmike ce kad ode na pravi godisnji svoj laptop 'zaboraviti' u zagrebu
<ivoks> vidis da idu
<Mmike> skuzio sam da je android super stvar za na moru :)
<Mmike> fotkas i meces na facebook :)
<ivoks> nisi to radio do sad?
<ivoks> mozes i Places koristiti
<ivoks> svasta u biti
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSwL_1Nrw5E
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> nekako, kad sam na moru i kad mi je dobro nemam potrebu drugima to gurati na nos :)
<Mmike> jedino sto sam naucio - 6mjesec na moru je - megakul! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ova muzika mi je skroz ok :)
<ivoks> ajde, za promjenu :)
<SilverSpace> gasim sve i odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
<hbogner> ode i ja 
<hbogner> laku noc
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> jel itko od vas u zadnjih pola godine mozda imao priliku zavrtiti neki test performansi guest masina unutar kvm-a i vmware-ovog vsphere-a?
#ubuntu-hr 2011-06-30
<ivoks> nogi google ui
<MmikeMRMA> jeps, vec par dana
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> edo prebacio onaj prijevod iz hr u bs
<ivoks> i sad hr nema prijevod :)
<ivoks> jel postoji bosanski jezik?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> bosnjacki bi ga mi tu zvali
<Mmike> al' cek bas da pitam :)
<Mmike> ne javlja se frendica jezikologica bosanka
<ivoks> postoji
<ivoks> nije bosnjacki, vec bosanski
<Mmike> http://www.igra.hr/igre/2/arkadne-igre/962/the-missile-game-3d/
<Mmike> bosnjacki
<Mmike> onaj koji se odnosi na bosnu i hercegovinu kao drzavu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> fakat bosanski
<Mmike> bosnjacki predsjednik
<Mmike> al' bosanski jezik
<Mmike> tja :)
<ivoks> nije isto
<ivoks> bosnjacki predstavnik
<ivoks> bosnjaci su narod
<ivoks> bosanski jezik je jezik togi ostalih naroda na podrucju bih
<ivoks> a bosnjaci su 1/3 naroda bih
<Mmike> Ma, to je isto kao i srpski/srbijanski
<ivoks> ne bas, ali slicno
<ivoks> sprski je 'od srpskog naroda'
<ivoks> srbijanski je 'od srbije, kao drzave'
<ivoks> znaci, nije srpski predsjednik, vec srbijanski
<ivoks> ali je sprski jezik
<Mmike> tako je
<ivoks> srpski
<Mmike> i isto je is bosnom
<ivoks> samo sto su bosnjaci jedan od naroda
<Mmike> i s hrvatskom, al' nema dva oblika :) (hrvatijanski?:) )
<Mmike> usrali su google opet
<Mmike> malo mi je stari, malo mi je novi
<ivoks> bosnaski jezik nije jezik samo bosnjaka
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> kasnila mi 'placa' 2 dana prosli mjesec!
<Mmike> nisam dobio paru odmah nakon sto sam izdao fakturu, nego 2 dana kasnije
<Mmike> i sad mi salje lik mail da stavim 200 dolara vise na fakturu, jer, kao, nije red od njih
<Mmike> picku mater hrvatsku kako cu PLJUVAT svakome u facu od sad tko mi nece platiti!
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> pa kuzis, sjebali su nesto bili prosli mjesec, i nisu skuzili odmah, i nitko nije paru dobio 'na vrijeme' nego par dana kasnije. Bas sad pokusavam skuzit, 2 dana kasnije sam dobio novce nego uobicajeno.
<Mmike> I ovaj mjesec posaljem fakturu, i javlja se lik nazad 'sorry, nismo ti rekli, zbog nase greske novci su kasnili prosli mjesec, pa eto, 200 dolara bonusa dobijes, sorry, nece se ponoviti, nadamo se, blabla'
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj ce ti reci 'budite sretni da smo vam platili'
<Mmike> Jeps. Upravo sam odlucio da cu 30% para traziti unaprijed prije bilo kakvog posla. A od frendovih frendova i 40%.
<Mmike> Super su mi i oni koji 'imaju zlatnu koku, samo ti to trebas isprogramirat'.
<Mmike> Lik ce 'imati oko 1M eura prometa mjesecno kroz 4-5 mjeseci' i '30% je tvoje'
<Mmike> Reko, de ti meni 100k kuna, odmah, i uzmi si svih tih 30% mojih :) 
<Mmike> E, onda nece
<ivoks> svi imaju ideju stoljeca
<ivoks> samo ne znaju kojeg
<ivoks> a ovaj bonnie traje godinama
<ivoks> Writing a byte at a time...
<Mmike> ja sam odustao od bonija, lagano
<Mmike> mjeri samo sekvencijalni troughput
<Mmike> sto mi u stvarosti treba - nikad
<Mmike> probaj fio
<Mmike> malo je zdrkan za poloviti, al' kad polovis, super programchek
<ivoks> ziher taj fio crta grafove
<ivoks> Suggests: gnuplot
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<darkwood> civija: koja je procedura ti hostname bude domena? ja kad idem preko servera gdje imam podesene domene, mi uporno pise domena od providera
<ivoks> ha?
<darkwood> civija@lorien.civija.net
<darkwood> imam domenu blah.com
<darkwood> i ocu da kad se spajan ma irc da mi pise blah.com
<darkwood> a ne da mi pise od providera
<ivoks> darkwood je civija? :)
<ivoks> pise ti odakle se spajas... IRC server gleda tvoj recurzivni DNS i to napise
<darkwood> hmm, a kako da meni pise moja domena
<darkwood> ili je to do server providera
<darkwood> recimo kupim dedicated na xantrex.org
<darkwood> kupim i domenu, ali kad se spajam na irc meni npr pise srv22.xantrex.org
<darkwood> se moze ikako sredit da pise domena.tld
<darkwood> ili moram njima slat zahtjev
<ivoks> koji dio nije jasan?
<ivoks> ako se spajas od doma, pise iskon, tcom ili sto vec
<ivoks> ako se spajas sa servera ciji je rekurzivni dns peroperic.ba, onda ce pisati peroperic.ba
<darkwood> se moze ikako promijenit rekurzivni dns ?
<ivoks> ako si vlasnik te ip adrese, moze
<ivoks> ali vjerojatno nisi
<darkwood> aha, hvala na pojasnjenju
<civija> darkwood: vidim da ti je ivoks vec objasnio
<civija> ja se spajam preko svog servera i zato pise moja domena
<civija> drzim irssi u screenu na serveru i samo attacham screen kad zelim nesto vidjeti na irc-u
<dodobas> interesting http://www.technewsworld.com/story/72773.html
<darkwood> definiraj svoj server? :D kdo tebe je doma, tvoj ip ?
<civija> darkwood: sasvim svejedno di je
<civija> moj je konkretno u londonu
<darkwood> eto
<darkwood> valjda ti provider to dopustio
<civija> kakve veze moj provider s mojim serverom?
<darkwood> zivis u hr?
<civija> da
<darkwood> i sta su u serveru promijenio da ti pise civija.com
<ivoks> dodobas: kaj su svi opsjednuti propascu ubuntua joj...
<civija> darkwood: pa spojio da sa svojom domenom :)
<darkwood> a jebemti takav provkider :D
<ivoks> gle lika
<civija> darkwood: ti ne kuzis ocito
<ivoks> NEMA TO VEZE S PROVIDEROM!
<darkwood> provider mislim na server provider :D
<ivoks> nah, odustajem
<civija> darkwood: pa sta njih briga koju ces ti domenu imat, pa nije server na adsl ip poolu?
<civija> ne kuzim sta ti nije jasno
<ivoks> ne znam kako mu ista objasniti kad ne zna sto je provider, sto je adsl, sto je server, sto je dns...
<ivoks> :)
<civija> istina :)
<darkwood> ma kuzim sve to
<civija> pa iz tvojih pitanja se ne bi reklo :)
<ivoks> ma kuzis ti vraga
<darkwood> ok, imam server, dedi i sve
<darkwood> bind sam obriso
<ivoks> ne moras ti imati bind
<ivoks> tvoj server ima ip
<ivoks> npr. ubuntu-hr.org ima ip 161.53.50.215
<darkwood> i kad se spajam na irc pise domena od server providera
<darkwood> ja ne zelim da to pise
<darkwood> dobio sam 3 ip adrese koje su moje
<ivoks> vlasnik 161.53.50.0/24 adresnog prostora definira rekurzivni zapis za taj ip
<ivoks> nisu tvoje
<darkwood> eto
<ivoks> ti si ih samo rentao
<darkwood> kako onda ovaj civija ima :D
<darkwood> to mi nije jasno
<civija> isuse boze
<ivoks> pa slozio je rekurzivni dns
<civija> ivoks: good luck :)
<ivoks> dig -x 161.53.50.215
<ivoks> 215.50.53.161.in-addr.arpa. 1200 IN	PTR	ubuntu.grad.hr.
<ivoks> kako tvoj dns zapis za taj ip izgleda ovisi o tebi i onome tko koga imas server
<Mmike> * [civija] (civija@unaffiliated/civija): Miroslav Sabljic
<Mmike> kako to sad, ha?
<darkwood> Your reverse (PTR) record:
<darkwood> 26.194.74.109.in-addr.arpa ->  lorien.civija.net
<darkwood> You have reverse (PTR) records for all your IPs, that is a good thing. 
<ivoks> Mmike: citaj: http://pastebin.com/7rBUjWC5
<darkwood> kako da se onda to sredi bez binda?
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj je to?
<ivoks> Mmike: a nes...
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim, hardver
<ivoks> sporo, ha?
<Mmike> pa onak
<Mmike> nije neko cvijece :)
<ivoks> glusterfs na ext4 na virtio virtualki
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ocekivano sporo, onda, rekao bih
<Mmike> darkwood, bind je DNS server
<Mmike> darkwood, ima ih hrpa
<ivoks> civija: dakle, ti si mu ISP, pa mu pomozi
<Mmike> darkwood, tko je autoritativni DNS za tvoju domenu?
<darkwood> namecheap.com
<civija> ivoks: kako sam mu ja isp? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ovdje nije rijec o domeni, vec subnetu
<ivoks> civija: pa cijelo vrijeme govori da je njegov stroj lorien.civija.net
<civija> hahah :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> nije to rekao :)
<Mmike> pejstao je samo civijin primjer
<Mmike> bas ste zli, vas dva :0
<ivoks> 16:03 < ivoks> kako tvoj dns zapis za taj ip izgleda ovisi o tebi i onome tko koga imas server
<ivoks> 16:03 < darkwood> 26.194.74.109.in-addr.arpa ->  lorien.civija.net
<ivoks> pa sta da si ja sad mislim?
<civija> da mi je rootao stroj ...
<darkwood> znaci tvrdite, da ako imam dedicated i rentam ip, da mogu sredit bez problema to? bez da pitam server providera
<civija> ja sam sebi slozio reverse dns na unaffiliated/civija/net :)
<civija> ali ako ti provajder nije freenode onda ne mozes imat reverse dns :)
<civija> dakle trebas mijenjati provajdera
<civija> ivoks svoje servere isto drzi na freenode botnetu ...
<ivoks> http://www.centurion.de/en_int/bikes/2011/39/MTB+Hardtails/Backfire+800
<ivoks> nista ja ne drzim na freenodeu
<civija> :)
<darkwood> ma, di se podesavaju ti recurzive zapisi
<ivoks> http://www.makropromet.hr/
<ivoks> super im je stranica... informacije 0
<civija> nego ima li itko od vas dozvolu za vozit brodicu/jedrilicu/sl.?
<ivoks> darkwood: kod onoga od koga si rentao ip
<Mmike> ivoks, namjerno filtriras :)
<Mmike> bilo je ocito da je pejstao civijino :)
<Mmike> civija, imam ja
<Mmike> za brod
<Mmike> nemam za jedrenje
<Mmike> niti znam jedriti
<Mmike> niti zelim znati jedriti
<civija> Mmike: ozbiljno? daj me uputi kako se to polaze, di, koliko kosta, ... ?
<Mmike> zagreb, jarun, nemam pojma koliko kosta, jebu te s cvorovima i svjetlima i pizdarijama
<Mmike> neznam vise kako kategorije idu
<Mmike> ja to imam od svoje 16te godine :)
<civija> aha
<ivoks> jel taj eurobike jos uvijek ziv?
<obruT> ovaj gore bicikl je nakupina svega i svacega :)
<darkwood>  <ivoks> darkwood: kod onoga od koga si rentao ip , pa to me i cijelo vrijeme zanima, dal to mogu sam ili njih pitat
<ivoks> obruT: koji?
<ivoks> obruT: centurion?
<obruT> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto si ti isao polagat ispit za voditelja brodica :)
<ivoks> obruT: sta mu fali?
<ivoks> darkwood: pa ne znam je li mozes sam; moras njih pitati
<ivoks> darkwood: ti cijelo vrijeme ne znas postaviti pitanje
<Mmike> darkwood, na tvom DNSu, gat fakin demit!
<ivoks> darkwood: ja sam do prije 5 minuta cijelo vrijeme mislio kako se ti spajas od doma
<Mmike> ako imas domenu moj.pimpek.hr
<Mmike> i ona pokazuje na 10.20.30.40
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mora nuzno biti na njegovom dnsu
<Mmike> onaj tko ti odrzava DNS za moj.pimpek.hr mora sloziti reverse-lookup
<darkwood> a lol 
<obruT> ivoks: bolje kocnice i bolja vilica :)
<Mmike> nema veze tko ti je provider
<darkwood> comunication breakdown :D
<Mmike> i di ti je server
<ivoks> reverzni zapis ne mora biti kod njega, moze biti bas kod providera
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nono imao brod, pa smo brodili okolo, pa kao, da bude po PSu
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> moze ili mora?
<ivoks> ne mora, ali najcesce jest
<ivoks> ako nije, onda se provider dobro polomio da mu ostavi tu mogucnost
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja polagao radi skutera 
<darkwood> u mom slucaju jest, ako je bind obrisan jedino ako sad pise negdje drugdje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: govorimo o PTR zapisima
<ivoks> obruT: da, ja bi maknuo diskove skroz
<ivoks> obruT: a ovaj http://www.centurion.de/en_int/bikes/2011/41/MTB+Hardtails/Backfire+Ultimate+2
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
<civija> SilverSpace: a za skuter ti treba dozvola?
<Mmike> mislim na ovo 'dobro se polomio'
<Mmike> pa di god sam ja imao nesto sam to slagao na svojim DNS servrima
<Mmike> SilverSpace, skuter na moru?
<ivoks> Mmike: zato sto mora sjeckati klasu da bi svakome dao mogucnost uredjivanja PTR zapisa
<Mmike> darkwood, ajmo jos jednom :) koja je domena u igri :) tj, FQND, da budemo precizniji
<ivoks> nije stvar u domeni
<ivoks> stvar je u IP-u
<Mmike> ivoks, pa eto, velim... iskon/croadria to daju bez beda, kao i hrpa drugih di sam bio (linode, recimo)
<ivoks> linode daje, da
<darkwood> ovaj civija je na linode-u
<ivoks> opet on o civiji
<obruT> ivoks: taj vec izgleda lijepse, a i laksi je...
<ivoks> sram x.9 420kn
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> lazem
<ivoks> 590
<ivoks> x.0 1530
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> 1530kn za mjenjac
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da na moru
<SilverSpace> civija: morski skuter
 * obruT bi ovo http://www.pinarello.com/eng/kobh_530.php  , zadovoljio bih se sa ultegra opremom :P
<Mmike> ja nesmijem voziti skuter
<Mmike> jer furam naocale
<Mmike> koje nemam u moru :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i to mi zao k'o psu, brijem da je pre super stvarcica :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: brzo dosadi
<Mmike> dvojim :) ja bih na tome pizdio okolo stalno :) na kupanje time, umjesto brodom :)
<Mmike> vozio sam snowmobille po americi
<Mmike> i to je pre pre pre pre dobro
<darkwood> hmm, a kako tumaèite zakone? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je da mi smo trosili na gorivo 100maraka dnevno 
<civija> SilverSpace: di si ti polagao za skuter?
<SilverSpace> kad su jos marke bile
<SilverSpace> civija: u zg
<obruT> ja bi par projektila na rucno navodjenje pa "igrao igru" s plaze gadjajuci dosadnjakovice na tim morskim skuterima
<civija> SilverSpace: di konkretno?
<SilverSpace> civija: ne sijecam se bila neka firma na kvatricu
<Mmike> obruT, super je skuter :0
<Mmike> jedino, da
<ivoks> opce nije
<Mmike> nesmijes s njim blizu omale
<Mmike> obale
<obruT> jel ti super kad lezis na plazi, uzivas u hladovini, mir, tisina i onda dodje neki seronja pa unese nemir na par susjednih otoka
<ivoks> par susjednih otoka
<ivoks> sram ga bilo, uznemirio je par susjednih otoka :D
<ivoks> nije ti dosta mir na tvom, hoces i na susjednim :)
<ivoks> zamisli kako se slovenci osjecaju kada to kazes
<ivoks> to je ko prolijevanje vode u africi
<ivoks> gle glupog novinara:
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/intervju-tjedna/page/2011/06/29/0770006.html
<ivoks> na 1. pitanje covjek odgovara da povlacenje eura nije razumna opcija i da o tome opce ne treba razgovarati
<ivoks> 2. pitanje:
<ivoks> Gave je izjavio da nije njegov problem kako bi se tehnički izvelo povlačenje eura 'jer ga on nije niti uvodio', no pozabavimo se tom mogućnošću na trenutak – kako bi izgledalo povlačenje eura? 
<ivoks> i kad ovaj prakticki ne odgovori, dolazi 4. pitanje:
<ivoks> Rekli ste da to po Vašem mišljenju nije izgledno, no pozabavimo se mogućnošću povlačenja eura na trenutak – kako bi takva jedna operacija izgledala? Što bi se moralo učiniti? 
<darkwood> net.hr je kompletno postao trash
<SilverSpace> :)tvaram
<SilverSpace> to odavno ne otvaram
<SilverSpace> ovo je fakat lumenko http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/htio-zamijeniti-gumu-autocesti-poginuo-naletu-vozila-clanak-305785
<darkwood> kad u hr ne gledas vijesti i ne citas portale pametniji si covjek
<SilverSpace> ako ih ne citas onda si neinformiran a ako ih citas onda sii krivo informiran
<darkwood> a sta imam bit informiran, pisu o novim uskokovim optuznicama
<darkwood> kakvu je haljinu pippa ubukla
<darkwood> kolku kitu ima nemes i dali voli marijanu
<darkwood> razne vijesti o gripama i krastavcima koje varaju narod
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eto i to su informacije
<SilverSpace> :)
<darkwood> sad cekam zimu pa da opet 2 mjeseca pricaju kako nema plina 
<SilverSpace> vidim ti si dobro informiran :)
<darkwood> i naravno mutavi ljudi kupuju radijatore u hrvatskoj po povisenim cijenama
<darkwood> Pet namirnica koje obilno jedete, ali ne debljaju
<darkwood> http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/nutricionizam/page/2011/06/29/0440006.html?pos=n1
<darkwood> super clanak
<darkwood> novinar zaradio placu
<Mmike> to kak je zaradio je isto upitno :)
<Mmike> frendica radi u jutarnjem, druga u vecernjem
<Mmike> vele da je mnogolose
<darkwood> oni su jos ok, ali ovaj index, net uzas
<darkwood> veli murdock da ce se poceti naplacivati online tisak, nema vise nista free
<Mmike> meni index bas ok
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> imaju 90% istih vijesti k'o jutarnji :)
<Mmike> tomislav klauski mi je skroz kul lik
<ivoks> index je prilicno pristran
<ivoks> ako zele biti bolji od drugih, moraju se rijesiti navika koje i drugi imaju
<ivoks> do sad su samo kap u moru jada hrvatskog medijskog prostora
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> chrome mi se smrzne na novom google homepageu :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - pristran?
<Mmike> pa nevjerojatno :)
<Mmike> www.google.hr je stari izgled, to mi radi ok :) www.google.com je novi, i to mi smrzne taj tab :)
<Mmike> o, fuck you google!
<budz0r> Mmike: pravi muskarci koriste ff5
<Mmike> gdje u wordpresu editiram header.php file?
<ivoks> cini mi se kako se google groups raspada
<ivoks> pisu krivi datumi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> i kad replyam, reply kasni par dana
<Mmike> a jel' ti se blokira google.com ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: meni ne
<SilverSpace> i com i hr radi u chrome
<SilverSpace> jel vrijedi taj WebOS cemu
<ivoks> Nije uzela lijek, a okriće na jugo
<ivoks> "Moja mater te traži, zna di živiš, al ne'š još dugo. Nije popila lijek, a okriće na jugo..."
<ivoks> vrh vrh vrh
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koji program ti koristis za sredivanje filmica
<ivoks> kdenlive
<ivoks> moze probati i sa openshot
<ivoks> meni je kdenlive sasvim ok za sto mi treba
<SilverSpace> uh kde 
<SilverSpace> pun kufer paketa
<ivoks> uh kde?
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, QT ce se po defaultu instalirati s ubuntuom
<ivoks> ako vec i nije tako sa nattyem
<SilverSpace>  73 newly installed
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Qt
<ivoks> tek od 11.10
<ivoks> isto tak... unity 2d je QT baziran ;)
<SilverSpace> budem probao openshot
<ivoks> ma ja sam poludio s njim
<ivoks> ali moze se koristiti
<SilverSpace> u tri koraka 17.91m
<hbogner> vidi vidi
<hbogner> google promjenio sucelje
<hbogner> kod search results-a
<SilverSpace> i u gmailu ima isto nekih ptomjena
<CrazyLemon> i u kalendaru :)
<SilverSpace> i neki google+ 
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> ova mozilla mi nije jasna
<ivoks> ekipa iz bosne zeli prevesti support.mozilla.com
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> i naprave plan da se nasi prijevodi preminuju u bosanski, izmjene u bosanski jezik
<ivoks> i da se onda hrvatski support automatski prebaci na bosanski
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> "Kamo sreće da ste imali više sluha za Edine 
<ivoks> ideje, danas biste imali jak community u Hrvatskoj i ovakve se situacije 
<ivoks> ne bi dešavale..."
<ivoks> bit ce da sam ja lud
<ivoks> kakve Edine ideje?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tko ti je to napisao
<rsedak> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-01
<SilverSpace> dan
<MmikeMRMA> znam sto trebam. Oko 300k kuna. Onda bih mogao uzimati poslova i poslova, proslijedjivati ih ljudima koji bi ih radili, biti siguran da cu ih platiti, i trositi svoje vrijeme u naplati tih poslova prema meni. Ovako, bez para ,to jednostavno ne ide.
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jel' se hrustis na Silverstone? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedva cekam 
<SilverSpace> mislim da nece nista nastetiti RB promjena pravila
<Mmike> Who cares, bitno da utrka bude dobra, a SilverStone bi mogao dati dobru utrku :)
<Mmike> nisam neki prefan redbullova kao takvih
<Mmike> al' da su jebeni, jebeni su
<SilverSpace> jes vidio kaj je AN izmislio ovaj sistem za ispusnim plinovima
<SilverSpace> jos kad je bio u Mc
<SilverSpace> 2003
<Mmike> lik je bolesno lud :)
<SilverSpace> ali tamo ga nisu primjenili 
<Mmike> bo-le-sno :)
<Mmike> nisam to znao
<SilverSpace> http://scarbsf1.com/mac_floor.html
<ivoks> Mmike: pa radi za mene, pa mozes samo radit :)
<ivoks> ne moras brinuti za novce i naplatu :D
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) :) pa daj mi posla! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa ima posla
<SilverSpace> Mmike: morat ces nauciti veslati :)
 * Mmike zna veslati :)
 * Mmike samo ne zeli veslati :)
<Mmike> tj, drazi mi je oblik rekreacije rolanje, badminton, bicikl, i tako to sve :)
<Mmike> jedrenje na dasci!
<Mmike> iako to nisam stoljecima radio
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> kakvo veslanje?
<Mmike> ma, penzioner prica, pusti :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  kakvog posla, kaj treba, programiranje ili adminovanje?
<ivoks> sutra sam u zagrebu, ako hoces mozemo se naci u nedjelju na kavi
<SilverSpace> jednom na kupi otiso sa sa drvenim camcem uzvodno veslajuci i poceo tako jako vjetar puhat da nisam mogo nizvodno se spustit gurao me vjetar uzvodno
<ivoks> ili pivu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma sala mala :)
<dodobas> e Mmike 
<Mmike> ivoks, yo. Pa da ti i memoriju odmah dam!
<Mmike> Nedjelja je skroz ok.
<Mmike> dodobas, e!
<SilverSpace> Sobarica je navodno lagala istražiteljima za pokušaj silovanja! Strauss-Kahna puštaju na slobodu?
<dodobas> jesi ikad radio neku simulaciju ubrzavanja automobila
<Mmike> SilverSpace, URL!
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dominique-strauss-kahn-izlazi-na-slobodu-jer-je-sobarica-lagala-za-pokusaj-silovanja-/956424/
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, nebih bas zvao to simulacijom, al' sam se na micevcu ganjao vise puta, prije no sto su napravili onaj poligon sigurne voznje :)
<dodobas> Mmike: lol, mislio sam na softverski
<dodobas> fizika, sile i slicno u teoriji :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ne bas. k'o klinac, u srednjoj skoli, al' ono... vrlo primitivno je to bilo :)
<Mmike> dodobas, zakai pitas? 
<dodobas> nesto prtljam...
<dodobas> pa eto, pitam
<Mmike> dodobas, sorry, nemrem pomoci. Mogu nauciti/istraziti, ako te veseli? :) Al' brijem da ces ti to brze/bolje :)
<dodobas> no frx...
<SilverSpace> dal ce netko veceras na Bandek na vatromet
<Mmike> nope
 * Mmike ce veceras na pivo
<obruT> ima pive i na bundeku
<obruT> i lepinja i elvisa
<SilverSpace> ja cu otici ako ne bu kise
<SilverSpace> malo se prevoza do tamo na bike
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti to ne smijes :))
<Mmike> nemrem, sutra imam posla, a na bundeku cu se zapit
<Mmike> kvart-piva, i doma jos malo radit, i spavanac
<Mmike> "Na Hvaru u mjestu Vrisnik kod Jelse s nožem u prsima pronađen je 32-godišnji Domagoj Novoselnik"
<Mmike> wtf?:)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/force-series-gt--brz-crven/109628.aspx
<SilverSpace> ljepotan
<SilverSpace> http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/ostali_sportovi/svjetskoj-prvakinji-pukla-motka-zbog-ozljede-zavrsila-na-sivanju.html
<SilverSpace> ovo je bedara da se ne nasadi na puknutu motku
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> otvorim li par stranica u par tabova (jutarnji.hr)
<Mmike> i onda ih ne gledam dugo
<Mmike> nestanu :)
<Mmike> i 'reload' ne pomaze :)
<obruT> aaaaa, ne znam koji ciklokomp da kupim, a moram da ga kupim sutra
<Mmike> ciklokomp?
<Mmike> brzinomjer?
<SilverSpace> obruT: bome teska odluka 
<obruT> trebao bi prikazivat/mjerit/pamtit: brzinu, visinu, kadencu, puls... i da se podaci mogu prebacit u komp
<obruT> a svi imaju neke probleme, nabijem ih
<SilverSpace> tj. kaj neki ima drugi nema
<SilverSpace> i obrnuto
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kadenca
<Mmike> i to mjeri?
<Mmike> ides :)
<obruT> recimo sigma rox9.0 ne pamti kadencu pa ne mozes vidjet kadencu u nekom trenutku odnosno prosjek po nekoj dionici rute
<obruT> mozes vidjet max i prosjek na cijeloj voznji
<SilverSpace> moja dakota 20 sve to ima ali je skupa
<obruT> polar cs500cad je polar, a polare mrzim :) kod njega me smeta sto nemos customizirat display, nema backlight pa je po mraku neupotrebljiv bez vanjskog svjetla
<SilverSpace> i jos ktome dodaci za nju su preskupi
<obruT> polar je ko apple
<SilverSpace> je preskup i zajebavaju sa svojom politikom
<SilverSpace> obruT: za kaj se to pripremas
<ivoks> Tu pripadamo
<SilverSpace> tortilje za rucak
<ivoks> Let me know if I can of further assistance!
<ivoks>  Ulaskom u Europsku uniju smanjit će se cijena poziva u 
<ivoks> roamingu, kada se korisnik nalazi na području Europske 
<ivoks> unije, koja u državama članicama od srpnja 2011. iznosi maksimalno 0,35 eura za odlazni poziv, a 0,11 eura 
<ivoks> za dolazni poziv (bez PDV-a)
<ivoks> moze :)
<ivoks> dobro, Neum ce nas malo prcati
<ivoks> jer nismo most jos napravili, ali valjda bude
<SilverSpace> http://digital-point.org/software/324-kako-sam-zamjenio-windows-linuxom-2-dio
<obruT> SilverSpace: za nist se ne pripremam, idem na to :) idem sad na dvije utrke-maratona, a nemam ciklokomp :P
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVp_sbkVzNU
<Mmike> Logging = logiranje. Plural je = loggings?
<ivoks> logging
<ivoks> nema mnozine od logiranje
<SilverSpace> obruT: heb ga bi ti ja posudio dakotu ali nemam kadence ni za puls
<obruT> SilverSpace: u nedjelju idem na ovo: http://www.kd-alpe.si/en/marathon/route-  , a u nedjelju iza na ovo: http://www.maratona.it/info/courses-2011/en   - mislim da cu ipak na srednju, ova najduza mi je malo toomuch sto se tice visinske
<Mmike> obruT, brate mili :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kaj je to oko cijele slovenije?
<SilverSpace> obruT: ti si stvarno popizdio :))
<obruT> hvala na ponudi, ali vrijeme mi je da si kupim neki ciklokomp :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mozda i jesam, idem, makar umro :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim dnevnik.hr i njihov flasah player malo radi malo ne 
<obruT> ivoks: nije bas oko slovenije, oko kamniskih alpi... ide dio kroz austriju
<obruT> lijep krajolik, biti ce uzitak
<ivoks> to je bio sarkazam :)
<obruT> inace bio je tour oko slovenije nedavno :)
<CrazyLemon> 10 dana nazad :)
<ivoks> mislis sprint? :D
 * ivoks kupio nove gradele
<ivoks> danas ce biti http://free-st.t-com.hr/webproba/gradele2.jpg
<obruT> e da, inace u nedjelju je kriticna masa... za one koji ostaju u zg
<ivoks> ja cu valjda biti jedini koji dolazi u zagreb
<SilverSpace> hebes skusu na gradele
<ivoks> nece biti skusa
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 'Sva ta logiranja koja se desavaju tijekom dana...' -> "All those loggings...."? Ne?
<Mmike> kaj fali skusi?
<Mmike> samo ako je frisko ulovljena
<Mmike> bolje skusa neko zubatac/brancin/arbun/bilo-kaj iz uzgoja
<ivoks> all that logging
<ivoks> nema mnozine
<Mmike> Hm. "All that logging" = svo to logiranje. A meni bas treba 'sva ta logiranja'. Al' ok, valjda je dost' jasno :)
<ivoks> isto kao i information
<ivoks> nema mnozine
<ivoks> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/logging
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> i was wrong
<ivoks> 'Is my Boost mobile web corrupt and what are these error loggings?'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne valja mi 
<SilverSpace> suho neukusno meso
<ivoks> orade ce biti
<SilverSpace> vrlodobro :)
<dodobas> ahaha, "2 people +1'd this"
<dodobas> koji kretenski izraz
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th-91Eo_gEE
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eh :) nisi jeo kak spada :)
 * Mmike je tak mislio da je tuna suha
<Mmike> i onda ju je domorodac tako spekao da nisam mogao vjerovati kako je dobra bila
<Mmike> masna, socna ,fina, izvrsna!
<ivoks> world of goo mi zadaje probleme :)
<Mmike> meni mysql
<Mmike> nauco sam da mysqldump ne backupira storane procedure
<Mmike> moras reci -R
<obruT> meni citanje dokumentacije :)
<ivoks> heh
<Mmike> eto tako, covjeku prebacili sve na novi server. Jedan mega rsync, nakon toga ubili na switchu promet prema starom serveru, opet rsync, na switchu prebacili sve na novi server, i voila :) Downtime = 4 minute.
<Mmike> Lik koji windowse isto tako prebacuje planira od prekjucer :)
<Mmike> jos nije poceo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije da je ne mogu pojest ali mi nije nesto i miris mi je prejak :) 
<SilverSpace> srdele su mi puno puno bolje
<Mmike> a jebote :)
<Mmike> to k'o da pricamo jel' bolje ozujsko ili karlovacko :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis meni karlovacko ne valja :D
<ivoks> karlovacko
<Mmike> i ja radije biram ozujsko
<Mmike> al' moramo znat da tu to smecava wanna-be piva
<Mmike> ko sto su srdela i skusa low-end ribe
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/qdGxGejG
<SilverSpace> dali se moze u thunderbird dodat google adresar 
<Mmike> jos jedan django-ORMani kveri
<SilverSpace> tj kontakti
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> prestao mi raditi silverbird
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace men se čini da postoji neki extension za kontakte
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: naso ima 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ezadar.hr/clanak/u-murteru-otvoren-info-punkt-i-suvenirnica
<HmmZ0r> ovaj tetering yea, ustekas mob, kazes usb tethering, na stroju ifconfig usb0 up; dhclient usb0 i zivio rodjo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> zar nije lakse napravit wifi access point na mobitelu? :)
<Mmike> ako ti mobitel to podrzava
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> android to radi ofrlje
<civija> ja sam probao na htc-u i radilo je ok
<HmmZ0r> ma htc sense
<HmmZ0r> je lakse je wifi, al ako imas zastitu a nemas pristup dokumentaciji imas za kucat ko majmun
<Mmike> civija, radi, al' samo 2 klijenta mogu gore
<HmmZ0r> a ne koristis network manager jel
<Mmike> koristim
<Mmike> sam nadje sve
<civija> Mmike: aha, nisam znao za to ogranicenje
<civija> sad sam gledao meni nudi do 8 korisnika
<Mmike> civija, koji OS?
<civija> 2.2
<Mmike> ja probao na desiretu i na legendu, 2.2 android
<Mmike> spoje se 2, i ovaj treci se vise nece spojit
<civija> ja nisam probao mogu li se spojiti vise od 2, samo vidim da u postavkama nudi tu opciju
<SilverSpace> i uzasno se grije mob
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: pa ima opcija brijem
<HmmZ0r> eto pogledah ima do osam po default 2
<chaky> civija: koji htc imas? Zasto vrtis froyo?
<civija> chaky: desire
<civija> zato sto jos nisu izbacili 2.3
<chaky> civija: a brzo ce ti, kazu u 8 mj.
<Mmike> civija, ma di?
<Mmike> di je ta opcija?
<Mmike> civija, di ti pise to, za 8 komada? Ja imam u 'advance' wi-fi channel, lan settings i power mode?
<Mmike> ahahaha
<Mmike> debilko
<Mmike> nasao :)
<civija> :D
<SilverSpace> max je kod mene 5
<Mmike> ma na moru me tako izjebalo to :)
<Mmike> a glupan nisam znao upalit
<Mmike> kad je idijotrski taj android
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> :) ma jojk
<Mmike> neka
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh na pivce
<ivoks> ah...
<ivoks> gradele....
<ivoks> aaaaahhhhhhh
<Mmike> ivoks, aj fotkaj pa stavi nekud
<ivoks> na faceu je
<Mmike> meni upravo puko lonac :/
<Mmike> tj, drska
<ivoks> nemam vise sta fotkat, nestale sve :)
<ivoks> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261438_2241571559276_1247697124_32696067_4663917_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks kaj je to? :)
<Mmike> mislim, koja riba?
<ivoks> brancin
<ivoks> mamu im
<ivoks> When Google+ allows more sign-ups, you'll be able to approve or remove tags. For now, you can remove this tag if you want.
<Mmike> bogme fini su ti brancini
<Mmike> di si ih naso tolike?
<ivoks> u ribarnici
 * ivoks je sokiran
<ivoks> danas doslo toliko turista da smo neke morali i odbiti; nemamo toliko kajaka
<Mmike> gut, gut :)
<Mmike> to je dobro, ne? :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> malo me iznenadilo
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> morat cu voditi kalendar kad je koliko kajaka vani :D
<ivoks> tome se nisam nadao jos barem godinu-dvije
<ivoks> norvezani, kanadjani, svicarci i amerikanci
<ivoks> bam! takva ekipa nikad ne dolazi na murter :D
<Mmike> :) stavi na svaki kajak gps i mobitel i trackaj ih live :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks nabavi jos kajaka:)
<Mmike> koji kufer
<Mmike> kliknem na 'authorize silver bird'
<Mmike> i ovo govno mi ne pokaze broj opce
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> novi skype za android
<ivoks> FOTO Novi trag: U blizini mjesta gdje su pronađene gaćice, pas najušio ljudski trag!
<ivoks> najusio?
<Neuromanx> e mmike ti si reko da desire nije lockan na vip?
<Neuromanx> imam jedan vipov desire
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> legend
<Mmike> neznam za vipnet
<Mmike> nisam probavao
<Neuromanx> pa kaj si ono pricao kad si na moru bio...
<ivoks> moj desire nije locakn
<Mmike> legend, ne desire
<ivoks> lockan, a kupio u vipu za male novce
<Mmike> nisam probavao desire
<Mmike> al' ak nije ivoksov valjda nije nit moj
<Mmike> isto kupio za male novce
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one na androidu
<hbogner> vatromet
<SilverSpace> heb ga
<hbogner> e bas to
<hbogner> http://www.vatromet.com/image/petak%20za%20vatromet_com.jpg
<hbogner> nesto rano zavrsilo
<hbogner> da sam se sjetio ovo ranije potraziti odsetao bi za tih 15 minuta
<dru||d> hoce netko google+? :))
<CrazyLemon> jel imaš viška invajt? :>
<dru||d> ja
<dru||d> u biti nemas invite, vec foru kako dobiti ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma čuo sam te neke fore..al ne rade baš
<dru||d> rade, samo nekima se aktivira nakon dan-dva
<dru||d> ja slao jucer poruke i tek im danas poslijepodne aktivirali g+
<dru||d> 0.99$ pozivnica za G+ ... LOL http://www.digital-point.org/vijesti-iz-it-sektora/325-google-pozivnice-na-ebayu
<dru||d> zasto unity toliko forsira svoje postavke programa u sidebaru. Neke maknem, neke dodam i nakon restartasve se vrati na staro :(
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-02
<HmmZ0r> MmikeMRMA: MmikeT_ javi se kad dojes sebi da realiziramo, broj imas, sto prije asu :)
<dodobas> yello
<MmikeMRMA> lot
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: jel mrmas? :)
<MmikeMRMA> jeps
<MmikeMRMA> bogme, od malocas
<MmikeMRMA> tak mi i treba kad pijem ozujsku
<dodobas> ma joj, nije niti pivo sto je nekad bilo
<dodobas> ja jucer bio u gradu, pa kao Tomislav/dva
<dodobas> grozno
<dodobas> ne sjecam se da je bila tako losa
<MmikeMRMA> da
<MmikeMRMA> uza
<MmikeMRMA> s
<Mmike> Od sad pijem samo fina piva - erdingere, paulanere (psenice), franciskanere, augustinere i ine
<dodobas> dok i to ne shebu
<SilverSpace> crklo racunalo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje, kakvo, kad, di?
 * Mmike bas lurka koje da kuciste kupi
<Mmike> (i dal' da ga opce kupi)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma doma od sestre
<SilverSpace> crtici ga shebali 
<Mmike> :) mislis? :)
<SilverSpace> neda se upaliti
<jelly-one> lupio grom iz crtica?
<SilverSpace> netjak gledao stalno crtice
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> bitno mi je da kuciste ima diskove 'bocno' namjestene, tako da ih lako mogu vaditi/vracati
<jelly-one> crtici nisu toliko zahtjevni zadatak mislim
<SilverSpace> jelly-one: preko yutuba i u fullscrinu
<SilverSpace> hm hm kaj je crklo ne znam 
<SilverSpace> ne trza
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nece se upaliti uopce ili?
<SilverSpace> da nece uopce 
<SilverSpace> probat cu drugo napajanje
<jelly-one> SilverSpace: to bi opet trebalo raditi akcelererirano, bar u windowsima
<jelly-one> na linuxu sa nvidijom i njihovim driverima mi radi preko GPU mozda 50% youtubea, nisam skuzio princip koji rade softverski koji ne
<Mmike> jelly-home, koje drivere imas, koja verzija?
<jelly-one> Mmike: nisam trenutno pri tom racunalu, ali bili su 270.41.19 sad su 275.nesto 
<jelly-one> uglavno sto god je najfriskije u Debianu (testing ili sid ili experimental ako bas treba)
<jelly-one> A trenutno sam na OpenGL renderer string: NVIDIA NV34MAP OpenGL Engine
<jelly-one> MacOSX na starom G5 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je napajanje
<jelly-one> klasika; otvori ga, vidi kako izgledaju kondenzatori, mozda se da opraviti za manje para nego kosta novo
<jelly-one> ili mu kupi neko pristojno pa nek fercera jos par godina
<SilverSpace> tagan napajanje 
<SilverSpace> je da je staro 
<SilverSpace> jel se svako napajanje pokrene kad spojis zelenu i masu
<SilverSpace> da napajanje je riknulo
<SilverSpace> pronaso neko staro i ukopcao i komp radi
<SilverSpace> rikno tagan
<darkwood> dali ima netko iskustva sa bitcoin.org ?
<jelly-one> darkwood: moje iskustvo je da se ne isplati zezati s tim ovako kasno u igri
<jelly-one> da si poceo prije 2 godine mogao bi nesto usicariti, ali sad je gotovo
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak po novo napajanje
<darkwood> jelly-one: a koja je to uopce fora, pokrenem program i koriste se moji resursi i ja dobivam coinove?
<SilverSpace> gledam kaj kupiti
<SilverSpace> jel kaj vrijedi NAPAJANJE ATX COOLER MASTER
<SilverSpace> PFC jel to kontrola vrtnje ventilatora
<jelly-one> darkwood: ne.  Ti pravis coinove.
<SilverSpace> power fan control
<SilverSpace> odvratno su skupa ta napajanja 
<SilverSpace> a ove jeftine se ne isplati kupovat
<SilverSpace> COOLER MASTER otpada imaju samo 12mj jamstvo
<SilverSpace> proslo dvije godine kako nisam nista sklapao nemam pojma vise kaj je sad u trendu :)
<dodobas> jelly-one: pa ne bas... ti igras lutriju u kojoj dobivas 50BTCa ako tvoj miner pogodi broj...
<dodobas> s tim da taj mining vise nema smisla na GPU, a o CPU da ne govorim
<dodobas> mining farme su IN
<dodobas> no, to i nije poanta bitcoina, nego da ga mozes koristiti za bilo sto
<dodobas> napravi inovativan servis naplacuj u bitcoinu
<dodobas> ja evo drage volje platim da im sad netko donese cevape na posao... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, bas pojeo cevape, fine, fine :)
<dodobas> Mmike: M R Z I M   T E !
<Mmike> Imas i zasto :) Restorancic se zove Urban Sarajevo, iza Antunovica, i osim cevapa imaju svakojakih divota. Al' cevosi su fakat vrlo vrlo VRLO ok! :)
<Mmike> a sad idem se oduzet i gledat' neki film
<Mmike> ili nesto
<helena_> bok ljudi jel itko ikad cuo nesto o wireless repetitoru?
<Mmike> helena_, kontekst? :)
<helena_> zivim na 3 katu kuce, a onaj ruter je u prizemlju
<helena_> i sad kako da pojacam taj signal, prijatelj je rekao da sa time
<helena_> al di se to može kupit i dal to radi
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemam pojma, iskreno
<Mmike> al', trebalo bi ti raditi i bez 'pojacivaca'
<helena_> radi al je signal jako slab i u nekim sobama ga nema
<Mmike> A, postaviti ruter na kat iznad?
<Mmike> Btw, koji/kakav je to ruter?
<helena_> od t-coma marko perković
<Mmike> Ovaj Linksys koji ja imam radi izvrsno. Ja zivim na 5tom katu zgrade, i uredno hvatam signal iz auta, na parkingu, kako s laptopa tako i s mobitela.
<Mmike> Marko kaj? :)
<helena_> thompson
<helena_> :)
<Mmike> hahahah :)
<Mmike> mozda da kupis samo bolji ruter?
<helena_> koji? i dal ce to raditi ako nije od t-coma
<Mmike> Raditi ce. Velim, ja imam LinksysWRTG54 i radi mi jako dobro. Doduse, to je podosta star uredjaj, al' eto.
<helena_> pa koji preporučaš onda
<Mmike> Pa, nemam pojma :) Nisam bas nesto jako stsrucan za to :)
<Mmike> Al' imas i soluciju II
<Mmike> kupi bilo koji access point i rastegni kabl od njega do rutera. 
<Mmike> I onda se gore spajaj na taj 'gornji' access point.
<MAXmark> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/97f7eff5862f15f7b947d43a8d50335d.jpg?rand=924084174
#ubuntu-hr 2011-07-03
<Neuromanc> jutro
<dodobas> yello
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ji
<dodobas> just in ?
<Mmike> CoolEdit 2.1 Pro radi pod wineom skroz ok :)
<ivoks> uf
<ivoks> kabel od punjaca se raspada
<hbogner> to onaj novi sto si kupio za laptop ili koji punjac?
<ivoks> punjac koji sam dobio s thinkpadom
<ivoks> nije bas novi, ima vec 2+ godina
<ivoks> ako ne i 3
<ivoks> vec je i laptop napuko
<hbogner> wow, thinkpad nije sto je nekad bio
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> pa bio je n aservisu 2-3 puta vec
<ivoks> trebao bi opet
<ivoks> opet je led zaruljica krepala
<hbogner> jel ti to ihras hokej s njim?
<hbogner> *igras
<ivoks> ha cuj, koristim ga 24/7
<hbogner> ja znam jedan koji je prezivio sve i svasta, i tako 5 godina, jedino je baterija otisla
<hbogner> ovaj se i kotrljao nizbrdo i padao 10-tak puta sa stola i rijeka ga je zalika, ...
<hbogner> *zalila
<ivoks> mene najvise muci sto ne postoji dostojni novi model
<ivoks> x220 je smece
<ivoks> kakva je to 1366 x 768 rezolucija
<ivoks> dovraga i oni
<ivoks> i enter je velik poput backspacea... sto me isto iritira
<ivoks> nije u dva reda
<ivoks> mislim da cu pogledati sto toshiba nudi
<ivoks> toshiba u300 koju sam kupio prije 5-6 godina, dan danas je ziva
<hbogner> joj, nevolim te nove tipkovnice sa malim enterima i backspace-ovima
<hbogner> i to klasicne tipkovnice za desktop
<hbogner> na njima bar iam mjesta
<ivoks> hm, mozda x201
<ivoks> ma, kupit cu samo punjac
<ivoks> 360kn :/
<dodobas> ivoks: hp 5320m ?
<dodobas> ima super rez. :)
<dodobas> ali je enter u dva reda
<jelly-home> kako i treba biti
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> sve je to sranje
<ivoks> hp mi se gadi
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: si tu?
<dubravka> pozdrav
<chaky> ivoks: imas li ti problema s svojim Desireom, da ti se ponekad sam od sebe restarta?
<ivoks> chaky: nekad sam imao... ne vise... skuzio sam da je prestalo kada sam postavio screen lock
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dubravka: zdravo
<chaky> ivoks: screen lock?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> lock pattern
<chaky> aha
<ivoks> dakle, sam sam ga resetirao
<chaky> ne znam, evo meni se je poceo rebootati prije mjesec dana, tocno godinu od kupnje :) Koristio sam razlicite ROM-ove, imam najnoviji radio, probao sam razlicite kernele, jednostavno random reboot dok bilo sto radis na njemu. Vidim da se ljudima to cesto dogadja, nekima cak par dana nakon kupnje mobitela. Na jednom forumu su napisali da je problem na maticnoj u seriji HT03xxx - HT07xxx, dok noviji nemaju problem s rebootanjem. Moj ima s/n HT05xxx
<CrazyLemon> TG is aut :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-25
<dodobas> yelloe
<Mmike> Olley!
<Mmike> Vec ste nazad?
<dodobas> ah...
<dodobas> tako je ispalo
<Mmike> Sinoc ste isli?
<dodobas> jes
<dodobas> dosli poslje 23...
<dodobas> morali na janjetinu u Nose&Nose
<jelly-home> hm, gmail je danas zakljucio da zelim sucelje na estonskom
<jelly-home> Google’i lähenemine e-postile.
<jelly-home> Gmail põhineb ettekujutusel, et e-posti saatmine-vastuvõtmine võib olla veelgi intuitiivsem, tõhusam ja mugavam. Ja võib-olla ka lõbus. Lõppude lõpuks on teenusel Gmail
<Mmike> dodobas, a isli ste ipak?!
<Mmike> jelly, meni je super kad chrome zabrije pa mi haproxy status-page zeli isto s estonskog prevesti :)
<jelly-home> mm, ovo je bio Firefox
<jelly-home> Chrome mi lagano ide na jetra sa redirekcijama i prijevodima, ali jos uvijek ima najfriskiji i relativno stabilan flash
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jucer... ostali bi jos danas ali... 
<Mmike> mein flash trza i zapinje
<Mmike> i cesto nece u fullscreen
<Mmike> jucer igrao far cry pol popodneva i tuitamo pokrenuo chrome u windozama 
<Mmike> flash - leti
<Mmike> *sigh*
<Mmike> dodobas, pa sto bi? 
<dodobas> oh wow
<dodobas> http://www.noisemademedoit.com/dial-up-modem-slowed/
<dodobas> prekrasno
<Mmike> kak se veli 'usko grlo' na engleskom?
<Mmike> kao 'cpu ce postati usko grlo ako...'
<jelly-home> bottleneck
<Mmike> jelly-home, danke schoen
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> e SilverSpace kakva je trka bila
<dodobas> jel se isplati skidati?
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> o da o da o da
<Mmike> ne samo da je valencija pa ajd, bila dobra za valenciju
<Mmike> nego utrka k'o utrka je bila nevjerojatno dobra
<Mmike> bilo par dosadnjikavih djelova, but all in all, srchi
<dodobas> jucer .. slusam radio u autu.... kaze zena... pred. Josipovic cestitao je dan neizvjesnosti gradanima.... pa se ispravi pred. Jos... dan drz... gradani... neizvjesnosti...
<dodobas> ne znam jel zena pogrijeslia ili je namjerno :)
<jelly-home> ho ho ho
<jelly-home> koja stanica
<SilverSpace> dodobas: super je bila
<dodobas> HRT1 :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace, Mmike ajd... skinem onda
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> u nastavku sezone svi su nahebali RB opet ima sec. prednosti pred svima
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo se ti tjesi....
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ne tjesim se nek je tako 
<SilverSpace> samo ih kvarovi mogu zaustaviti
<dodobas> to sto geytell ode naprijed s prvog mjesta... moze samo ako je prvi na startu
<dodobas> a to je tesko
<SilverSpace> ili onaj staracki dom 
<dodobas> da rb ima sekundu prednosti webber bi bio 2.
<SilverSpace> dodobas: u kvalifikacijama imaju pola sec prednost
<dodobas> a ovako je jako jako dretno 4ti
<dodobas> *sretno
<SilverSpace> u utrci su imali citavu sec.
<dodobas> ma sanjas... geytell nije mjerilo
<SilverSpace> joj kaj jucer nisu svi imali srece
<dodobas> to je kao da kazes da je ferrari brz jer je alosno dobar
<dodobas> a realno trebas gledati massu
<SilverSpace> webber je sa 19mj doso do cetvrtog
<dodobas> ako je massa dobar onda je i ferrari dobar
<SilverSpace> jos par krugova i bio bi treci 
<SilverSpace> jucerasnji poredak je okolnosti srece 
<SilverSpace> a ne voznje
<dodobas> vidio sam samo komentare... i ono sto su opisali je... cista sreca/nesreca
<dodobas> kako za koga
<SilverSpace> pa da
<SilverSpace> realno je bilo ono do SC
<dodobas> pa tako i prednost geytella do prvo pistopa dok ham stopa gro
<SilverSpace> SC nije ni trebao izaci 
<Mmike> kako vidim koji proces drzi koji port otvoren? Imam stroj na kojem nesto slusa na 10270, al' nemrem naci sto
<Mmike> netstat -tuplen mi pokaze listening na 0.0.0.0:10270 al' ne pise koji pid je to digao
<jelly-home> Mmike: budi root.
<Mmike> jelly, jesam :)
<Mmike> ima par servisa na stroju, i vidim fino nginx, memcached, mysqld, al' ne vidim kaj ovo drzi
<Mmike> kad se telnetam gore, i kazem lsof, vidim taj port, al' samo telnet kao pid
<jelly-home> nfsd?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nema nfs servera gore, samo client
<Mmike> ili ima?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kak mogu bit siguran?
<Mmike> da, samo nfs client je gore
<SilverSpace> ovako majstori pucaju penal http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=t5WRnymOsAg
<Mmike> u biti je imao srece
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pucas u onu stranu u koju se golman ne baca
<Mmike> as easy as that
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> stani na 11m pa ces vidjeti kak je mali gol
<jelly-home> mrtav ladan laganini u centar, treba imat muda za to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije opce mali, ogroman je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, golman nema sansi obranit penal
<Mmike> sve sto treba igrac je vidjeti kud se ovaj pocinje bacati i onda pucati na drugu stranu
<jelly-home> sva sreca da Mmike zna sve o tome
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> kad se druzis s golmanima naucis ponesto :)
<jelly-home> wtf "cak petero osoba se utopilo jucer u Hrvatskoj"
<SilverSpace> pocela sezona
<calmpitbull> Sezona pocela a ja trulim u Zg
<Mmike> calmpitbull, a mislis da ja ne trulim?
<Mmike> ja i radim, uz to!
<calmpitbull> Barem radis
<calmpitbull> A ja samo trulim
<jelly-home> pa nemoj, onda
<calmpitbull> He he
<calmpitbull> Ma netko mora i to 
 * Mmike bi da dobija paru a da ne radi nista :)
<calmpitbull> Tko nebi mmike
<jelly-home> calmpitbull: i onda se cudimo da je drzava u klincu
 * Mmike se ne cudi
<calmpitbull> Pa ja se ne cudim
<Mmike> tak je kak je
<Mmike> i trudis se izvuc najbolje
<jelly-home> kaj, ti si izvoznik (Mmozga) jos najbolji primjer
<calmpitbull> Pa da radis sve sto ti dodje pod ruke i onda jos i trulis
 * jelly-home ide upgradeati debian vm na hyper-vu
<jelly-home> valjda se nece sve skrsit
<calmpitbull> A ja idem nesto bacit pod zub
<Mmike> a ja idem natjerat megapornoapp da radi kroz nginx i gjunikourn
<dodobas> Mmike: da... kasnije se sjetio... uwsgi
<Mmike> mislis d aje to bolje?
<Mmike> moram neki test kurac slozit
<Mmike> imas nesto fino jednostavno sto mogu iskoristiti?
<dodobas> def jednostavno...
<dodobas> znas i sam da jednsotavno = ab
<dodobas> "jednostavno" v.2 = JMeter
<dodobas> ili mislis neku WSGI aplikaciju ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> neki jednostavnu
<Mmike> da mogu siege ili httperf protjerati gore
<Mmike> pa izmjeriti
<dodobas> kao neki hello world ? :)
<dodobas> kao http://docs.python.org/library/wsgiref.html#wsgiref.validate.validator
<jelly-home> yay Oracle
<Mmike> nda
<jelly-home> mysql-5.1 (5.1.61-1) stable-security; urgency=high -- Due to the non-disclosure of security patch information from Oracle, we are forced to ship this upstream version update of MySQL 5.1 into all releases that carry MySQL 5.1. There are several known incompatible changes
<Mmike> misilm da cu neki django napisati
<Mmike> jelly, de si to naso?
<Mmike> i jel' to i za 5.5 tako?
<jelly-home> u changelogu za squeeze security update
<dodobas> Mmike: kazes jednostavno http://docs.python.org/library/wsgiref.html#examples
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/06/easily-share-files-over-local-network.html
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam
<Mmike> idem bas vidjet sto percona kaze
<jelly-home> jebo ih, fakat cu instalirat Mariju ili nesto
<Mmike> percona
<Mmike> maria je zamjena za myisam
<Mmike> koja nije nist posebno bitna/dobra/super
<Mmike> myisam je taki kaki je vec stoljecima - los
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebote gori si od Alonsa i Vettela zajedno koliko places :)
<Mmike> placem?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kad bi ti samo znao
<dodobas> SilverSpace: on ti naplati svaku suzu :)
<jelly-home> ko place?
<Mmike> http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/hamilton_hamiltoff.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jah :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji bedak 
<SilverSpace> ustvari obojica
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kaznili pastora
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> da je zid bio tamo bas me zanima kaj bi bilo
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/news-5-1-61.html
<Mmike> nist ne pise
<jelly-home> cool_code: ovdje mozes ocekivati svjeze rasprave i rantove o F1, nogometu, mysqlu a ponekad ima nesto i o ubuntu
<cool_code> lijepo
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: :D
<jelly-home> kaj?  Sam zaobravio nes?  r.pi i Atom D2700 maticne?
<cool_code> ima li vrucine u hr
<calmpitbull> Nema meni zima palim grijanje
<cool_code> i kod mene zima
<jelly-home> <datase> jelly-home: The current temperature in Pantovcak, Zagreb, Croatia is 28.7°C (12:45 PM CEST on June 25, 2012). Conditions: Partly Cloudy. Humidity: 41%. Dew Point: 14°C. Pressure: 29.86 in 1011 hPa (Steady). 
<jelly-home> jel 29C vruce?  Meni je
<cool_code> pravo ljeto
<SilverSpace> tak tak malo vruce malo ne
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: vis mogao bi upaliti RPi da vidim dali se jos kaj da gore sloziti
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> Prebacivaje kontakata iz jednog moba na drugi....koja zajebancija
<cool_code> calmpitbull, zasto ne ostavis na cartici kontakte pa samo prebacis carticu na drugi mobil  pa prebacis info na taj nacin
<calmpitbull> Do sada su vec trebali napravit koji dobar app to
<calmpitbull> Evo pronasao wondershare ;)
<calmpitbull> Sredio sada moram samo jos remindere
<Mmike> 29 je prevruce
<Mmike> 27 je vruce
<Mmike> 26 je toplo
<Mmike> 24 je ugodno
<Mmike> 22 je ideala
<Mmike> 20 je svjeze
<dodobas> Mmike: a 35 ?
<Mmike> ne postoji nakon 30
<Mmike> nista
<Mmike> sve je isto
<Mmike> prevruce
<Mmike> postoji 42 :)
<Mmike> i vise, tu postaje zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> jelly, koji SSD da si pribavim?
<jelly-home> nemam pojma, neki koji radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh gasim sve osim ventilatora :)
<jelly-home> to sam gledao prije godinu dana, dvije generacije su se promijenile u medjuvremenu
<Mmike> jelly, imam sad koji radi, i nije dobar
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ja zabrijao da si deep u tome
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> kak nije dobar ak radi
<jelly-home> Mmike: deep samo kad krepa pa ga treba vodit na servis
<Mmike> pa radi, al' imam sad recimo 100k random rw
<jelly-home> tako da znam koji ssd star 2 generacije ne treba kupit
<Mmike> to je malo jadno, rekao bih
<Mmike> a nije pol godine proslo kako sam secure sata erase napravio
<jelly-home> 100k cega?  iopsa?
<Mmike> ne, bajtova
<Mmike> tj, klobajtova
<Mmike> cek da vidim iopce
<jelly-home> koliko su mu ostavio praznog da moze baratat?
<Mmike> kak mislis - praznog?
<jelly-home> lijepo, uzmes jos 10% prostora kojeg nikad ne alociras za nista
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mislis, ne particioniram taj prostor?
<jelly-home> da, na primjer
<Mmike> mogo bi to probati sad kad cu opet sata erase raditi
<Mmike> al', mislim da to nema veze
<Mmike> jer svi ti SSDovi imaju u sebi vise prostora nego sto pise da imaju
<Mmike> bas radi toga
<jelly-home> da, i to im nije dosta
<jelly-home> uf, prosao automatizirani dio upgradea, sad da vidimo sto se sve strgalo
<Mmike> ok, za r/w imam izmedju 10 i 100 iopsa :)
<jelly-home> to je kao obican hdd... koji uredjaj imash
<jelly-home> i sa cim testiras
<Mmike> kingston neki stari
<Mmike> fio
<Mmike> prestao sam
<Mmike> kad kupim novi cu 
<Mmike> ovaj je los
<Mmike> plus
<Mmike> treba mi novi disk u server-racunalu, cf-kartica je jednostavno prepre spora
<jelly-home> hmph, niti 5 minuta kisice
<cool_code> jelly-home, što to prizvaš kišu?
<jelly-home> jok, već je pobjegla
<cool_code> jelly-home, lol
<Mmike> eto je opet
<jelly-home> sad je pristojni ljetni pljusak
<jelly-home> morao sam povuć veš 
<jelly-home> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2012/06/25/mountain-bike-folds-into-backpack-for-easier-hiking-pics-video/
<Mmike> pa to nema siuc
<jelly-home> nema
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj ce ti sic na planini uopce
<Mmike> ha eto
<Mmike> da se nadje :)
<Mmike> a i pedale + lanac bi dobro dosli :)
<jelly-home> nahh
<ivoks> wow! keyboard! :)
<jelly-home> gdje? gdje?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> ona koju sam narucio za x200s
<ivoks> jelly-home: PM
<Mmike> hehe
<jelly-home> sad se vec dade disati, 17°C
<cool_code> stigla kiša?
<ivoks> da :/
<jelly-home> već je triput padala i prestala
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> super je :)
 * Mmike se ide setat malo po vani
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-26
<ivoks> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> natjeralo me ad koristim puppet :/
<MmikeDOMA> desi, ivoks
<ivoks> a eto me
<ivoks> vrijeme je da se opet pocne raditi
<ivoks> moram auto odvesti na servis danas
<ivoks> zamijeniti amortizere, sve sam ih unistio s prikolicom :)
<ivoks> jadni ovi cesi
<ivoks> mozda nitko ne bi poginuo da bas nisu pogodili stup od signalizacije
<Mmike> eh
<obruT> jutro!
<Mmike> djesi, maksimilijane!
 * obruT se uzasava cinjenice da je u Zg, a na godisnjem je :P
<dodobas> yeloeel
<dodobas> hmm, facebook mail
<dodobas> to cu staviti javno.... bas me zanima tko ce slati 'mailove'
<obruT> dodobas: jesi se nakupao u Korani ? :)
<dodobas> oh yes
<obruT> tam kod vas je bila malcice bolja, u Slunju je bila (jako malo) mutnjikava
<obruT> al to nas nije sprijecilo da uzivamo
<BotaniCar> jutar
<Mmike> obruT, i moja se zena kupala :)
<Mmike> imam fotke al' nesmijem ih shareat :)
<dodobas> Mmike: tko ti je zabranio ? :)
<dodobas> imas takvu stavku u predbracnom ugovoru ? :)
<Mmike> imam, zove se 'vidi sjekire nad svojim jajima' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: hebiga sto si potpisivao.... :P
<BotaniCar> muahahaha, vec je otkrio cari zivota nakon sto izgubis glavnu rijec u tome kako ga zivis :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem se spojiti na *onaj* VPN kaj mi trga internet :9 
<ivoks> joj, HAC
<ivoks> Return-Path: <info-iishac@hac.hr>
<ivoks> Date: 14.04.2011.
<ivoks> netko im treba objasnit format 'Date' headera u mailovima
<jelly-home> sta zna dete sta je RFC5322
<dodobas> hehe http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.com/
<weshmashian> \o/
<Mmike> picku mater ubuntu za debile
<Mmike> nac staru verziju na webu, popizdit
<Mmike> sve neki ogromni narandjasti gumbi
<Mmike> 'ti si korisnik, ti si debil, ja cu razmisljati za tebe'
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> ja sam ubuntu :)
<dodobas> ja sam ubuntu :)
<dodobas> ja sam ubuntu :)
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Mmike> di je stara verzija?
<Mmike> necu 12.04, hocu 11.10
<hbogner> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<hbogner> pardon, prvo je bilo 10.10
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> jebo ih debilne
<dodobas> Mmike: ali zasto se mucis...
<Mmike> a eto
<dodobas> uzmes Mint i njihov Cinnammon
<hbogner> ili cak http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<SilverSpace> hebo ih F1 i kaznjavanje
<hbogner> a sad moram do faksa prijavit ispite, bbl
<Mmike> dodobas, ma ne
<Mmike> sad cu ja na 12.04
<Mmike> brijem na xubuntu
<dodobas> Mmike: pa jesi li HEBEMU probao
<jelly-home> mint ima softver sumnjiva porijekla, cisto sumnjam da imaju dozvolu distribuirati sav non-free softver koji su stavili unutra
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj?
<SilverSpace> peepermint
<dodobas> jelly-home: postoji i mint-debian.... 
<dodobas> vjerojatno 'čišći'
<BotaniCar> Ima tko za perporuciti nekog VPS providera ? 
<BotaniCar> i, Mmike , si tu ? 
<jelly-home> dodobas: nema to veze sa distrom, ak imas unutra adobe flash automatski si mi sumnjiv
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sto bi bio - VPS provider?
<Mmike> dodobas, dal' sam probao - sto? mint? ne. neda mi se. zasto? Ovo radi. Samo ja volim jambrat :)
<jelly-home> adobe _nikom_ ne daje dozvolu za redistribuciju osim googleu
<dodobas> Mmike: pa vidim
<BotaniCar> Mmike : netko tko mi iznajmi uslugu VPS-a i hostanja VPS-a kod sebe 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: linode ?
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jel mora biti domaci ili sta?
<BotaniCar> jelly : samo da imaju 24/7 support i govore hrvasinu/englestinu, nije mi bitna lokacija ( caki bolje da su vani, to je backup site za nekaj kaj vec imam hostano u RH, tektonske ploce itd)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, VPS?
<Mmike> dodobas, misilm, nije ubuntu kriv sto je gnome smece. Ubuntu je kriv sto je unity smece :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : kaj si htio pitati s "VPS?" ? jelly : imas koga za preporuciti ?
<ivoks> di je matej sad...
<ivoks> za vikend je bila jedna od dizajnerica unitya kod mene na kajakarenju
<ivoks> pa smo razgovarali o nekim detaljima koji muce ekipu koja radi s jednom aplikacijom s vise prozora
<ivoks> matej je rekao za problem s 20 terminala
<ivoks> pa smo to malo razglabali preko vikenda
<ivoks> compiz je veliki dio problema cijelog tok iskustva
<Mmike> zakaj compiz?
<ivoks> pa compiz crta prozore
<ivoks> brine se za renderiranje
<jelly-home> compiz nije bas bio najpametniji sa vise outputa zadnji put kad sam probao
<hbogner> Mmike, ja vec na xubuntu
<BotaniCar> mislis , vise monitora/televizora /cegagod , pristekano na isti komp ? 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi li uspio upaliti onu kantu doma :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, komp? da nakon 3 dana :D
<hbogner> sad se javljam s njega
<SilverSpace> :) uh
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: da
<jelly-home> cim spojis laptop na monitor imas dva outputa
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> opet ona zdravstvena djelatnica
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> sa sv. Duha
<ivoks> ne
<BotaniCar> jelly : nemam doma laptop, ali imam kistru koja ima spojen DVI monitor i HDMI TV, nikad mi nije vise outputa delalo kak treba bez nadr**vanja .. 
<BotaniCar> a zena ne da linux na laptop, pametno moje :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks : reci joj koliko su ti duzni, mozda se smeksha :)
<ivoks> u varazdinskoj zupaniji postoji namet 'prilaz na cestu'
<ivoks> ako imas firmu u varazdinu, moras platiti jer koristis prilaz na cestu za gospodarske svrhe
<hbogner> u kom svojstvu to placas?
<hbogner> aha
<ivoks> koji debili
<hbogner> i kolko ti uzimaju?
<hbogner> reci da nekoristis auto nego bicikl :D
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nisam ja u varazdinu
<ivoks> samo konstatiram
<hbogner> pa kaj nisi preselio?
<ivoks> jesam, ali na more :D
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> cek init je sad na moru regan?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> u zagrebu
<ivoks> i ja sam regan u zagrebu
<ivoks> ali veci dio godine provedem na murteru
<hbogner> pa kaj nisi nesto isao mjenjati adresu obrta?
<hbogner> pa su te gnjavili s imenom oca
<ivoks> majke
<ivoks> ime majke i djevojacko prezime majke je bitnije od OIB-a
<ivoks> ne, adresu obrta sam mijenjao jer sam ga preselio na drugu lokaciju
<hbogner> pa kaj nije bilo i da su ti krivo napisali ime oca
<ivoks> unutar zagreba
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/debian-and-ubuntu-surpass-red-hat-and-centos-for-top-linux-distributions-on-smb-file-servers-2012-06-25
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi u zg za vikend
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pretpostavljam da jesam
<SilverSpace> vatromet bundek 
<SilverSpace> petak sub ned
<hbogner> hmm, mozda
<hbogner> jos se dogovorimo
<SilverSpace> mogo bi opet do tebe malo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: koliko para si sprema pljunuti za VPS?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je ovaj vikend?
<Mmike> cek cek cek
<Mmike> pa to cemo morat ic fotkat
<hbogner> Mmike, onda i ti na pivu dodji
<dodobas> yeah, world needs another 10000 pictures of exploding fireworks
<hbogner> Mmike, nemoj zaboravit ponjet blic :D
<Mmike> hbogner, ha?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ne kuzim sad
<Mmike> to se od tebe fotka? :)
<hbogner> ma ja sam u susjedstvu pa bi mogli negdje na pivu ako vec dolazis
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa to uvijek
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> radje uzmi server umjesto VPS-a
<ivoks> hetzner mi fakat lijepo radi
<ivoks> mogao bi se presaltati na novi server
<ivoks> 15 x 3TB diskovi
<hbogner> haba haba haba, ljepo diskovlje :D
<ivoks> to je 300 eura na mjesec
<ivoks> 32GB rama
<ivoks> quad core xeon
<hbogner> aha, ja reko da to imas kod sebe
<ivoks> je da... kaj ce mi to
<hbogner> pa bas zato se i cudim
<ivoks> nemam pojma kaj imam
<ivoks> EX6
<ivoks> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/ex6
<hbogner> blah, ako netko od vas ima staro hardverovlje novije od pentium4@2.4ghz single core sa 1.5giga sdram i spreman je donirati(prodati za male pare) opensource zajednici javite :D
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> ja sam svoj stari server pretvorio u desktop
<ivoks> inace ima 6GB rama i quad core cpu
<hbogner> ja curin stari desktop pretvorio u server :D
<hbogner> i radi tako vec 4 godine, u zadnje vrijeme s prekidima svakih mjesec-dva
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> dobio sam novi server za udrugu
<ivoks> jel ima diskova?
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> 6x72 GB
<ivoks> kaj je to scsi?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> cek da iskopam neke konkretne detalje
<Mmike> product: ProLiant DL385 G1
<Mmike> to
<ivoks> al...
<Mmike> ima dva opterona dvojezgrena na 2.4 Ghz
<Mmike> ima 4 gige rama
<ivoks> sve super
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> ne ide sata u njega
<ivoks> a nama trebaju terabajti, a ne brzina
<Mmike> erm
<ivoks> /dev/md2              2.7T  1.3T  1.3T  49% /srv
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> to ce ostati
<Mmike> a ovo je za forum/malove/djidjebaje
<Mmike> ne?
<ivoks> ti mislis imati vise servera za udrugu?
<Mmike> pa neznam, eto, dobio sam ovo, pa pitam :)
<ivoks> ne znam ima li smisla
<ivoks> kaj ostali misle?
<Mmike> brijem da ce taj server puno bolje raditi no ovaj. A na ovom nek stoji samo mirror
<hbogner> e ako netko treba jeftine cisko uredjaje, frend prodaje na njuskalu: http://www.njuskalo.hr/korisnik/jartukovic
<Mmike> tj, nek bude samo fileserver
<ivoks> mislim i ovaj radi bez problema za sad
<ivoks> pa nema dvije godine da smo ga stavili :)
<Mmike> i vise
<Mmike> al' prilika je sad da dobijemo solidno jaci stroj
<Mmike> koji ce isto tak raditi sigurno 2-3 godine
<Mmike> a i ovaj fileserver ce isto raidti jos
<Mmike> ak ima mjesta za usarafit ga di tamo, zakaj ne?
<ivoks> pa da, sad je konacno dosao novi ormar
<ivoks> tak da mjesta ima...
<hbogner> 10.10.2010 je bila to tema
<ivoks> eto, ni 2 godine
<Mmike> Pa, prvo je bio onaj neki Dell sa pentijumima 3. A storage je bio u onom nekom Compaqu. Onda smo kupili nove diskove ,vece, koji nisu htjeli na stari kontroler. Pa smo kupili plocu, proc, memoriju, dao hbogner kuciste, i slozili novi fileserver. Onda si ti, ivoks, dovukao neki svoj server. Onda si ga uzeo nazad, pa smo sve prebacili na taj hbognerovski.
<BotaniCar> Vjetar : kaj mi ne das prvo pusu, a onda zavuces ruku u novcanik ? Citaj: Prvo reci kaj se nudi, onda bum ti rekao koliko imam :)
<Mmike> To je bilo pred 2 godine. Znaci da ovo radi jos i vise :)
<hbogner> huh, ja dao kuciste? vis tog se nesjecam :D
<Mmike> Ugl, neznam, eto, ja sam za, ako nitko nema nista protiv. Brijem da je serverce ok, diskovi fino brzi, memorije bi moglo jos, al' sto sad, procesori su malo stari, al' bit ce dobri.
<hbogner> sjecam se da sam ga "optimizirao" za protok zraka
<ivoks> cek, koji cpu
<ivoks> ah, opteron
<ivoks> sad imamo
<ivoks> model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245 Processor
<ivoks> sto god to bilo
<ivoks> zvuci kao desktop :)
<Mmike> Pise :) AMD Athlon :)
<ivoks> athlon se spominjao jos 2002.
<Mmike> i prije
<ivoks> da, od 99
<ivoks> tak da mi to nis ne znaci
<Mmike> ok, daklem, di ej problem?
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/V7ivG64d
<ivoks> nema problema
<hbogner> ovo je bio plan
<BotaniCar> ivoks : nakon koliko ti se isplati ovakav dedicirani server, naspram kupnje+ kolokacije ?
<BotaniCar> ovakav = kao neki s linka koji si dao 
<ivoks> ja samo razmisljam da je mozda bezveze odrzavati i paziti na dva servera, komplicirati cijeli setup, ako nemamo neku konkretnu prednost od toga
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa pise ti cijena, sve se moze izracunati... ja mislim da se isplati
<ivoks> takav server ne mozes kupiti za manje od 10.000kn
<BotaniCar> siguran sam da se isplati, no s racunanjem iz prsta, cini mi se da se pocne isplacivati tek u fazi kad bi svoj kolocirani server trebao osvjeziti ( diskovi postigli radne sate itd)
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, idem gruntat, hvala za ideje svima
<ivoks> pa koliko kosta kolokacija?
<ivoks> dakle, ja dam 10.000kn za server i kolokaciju za dvije godine
<BotaniCar> nesmijem ti reci :) Uglavnom, ako napunis ormar onima kod kojih kolociras, vrlo jeftino, a na svaki pun ormar i kurve dovedu 
<ivoks> ako imas vise servera, to je druga prica
<ivoks> ovo je samo jedan
<BotaniCar> Sve 
<BotaniCar> *sve 5
<Mmike> zakaj bi kolocirao?
<Mmike> kupi dedicatd kistru negdje
<Mmike> ivoks, no, kaj onda? da uzmem ovo? mirni smo s ovim sigurno slijedece 2-3 godine.
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nije li kolokacija i deidcated kistra jedno te isto? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa uzmi, al tko ce to ubaciti
<ivoks> Mmike: ja preksutra idem na more :)
<hbogner> ivoks, madjarac :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ne moram to danas uzet :) al' mogu, pa se mozemo sutra vidjeti? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks, kod kolokacije doneses kistru ; kod dedicated hostinga kupujes neciju kistru (ako se ne varam)
<Mmike> da, tak sam i ja brijao
<Mmike> kolokacija = kupis server i doneses ga nekome i onda je on tamo
<ivoks> pa isto je, samo ti je drugi prodavac :)
<BotaniCar> ok, onda smo ga nadglasali :)
<Mmike> pa jeftinije je
<ivoks> da, vjerojatno je
<Mmike> najcesce, uzet dedicated kistru
<Mmike> osim ak ne trebas neke neznam kakve finese
<Mmike> jasno, zasto mi /etc/init.d/mysql reload reloadao konfiguraciju
<Mmike> tko je to vidio, svasta
<ivoks> kod hetznera mi je ok sto imam 24/7 support
<ivoks> mogu nazvat i reci da mi se prosece do servera i stisne neku tipku
<BotaniCar> Trebali ste vidjeti kad sam u hosting centar donio jednu kistru s specijaliziranim hardverom, u industrijskom kucistu :) Naravno, volumenski je OVAKVA; a tehnicar me pitao kaj nije nekak lagana, ako je cijela puna diskova (zabrijao da je neki mega storage) :) 
<ivoks> mene su u Iskonu gledali u cudu kada sam donio rack server
<ivoks> a onda sam ja njih gledao u cudu
<BotaniCar> u ISKONu ? Kaj nisu oni kao takvi kolocirani u ALTUSu ?
<BotaniCar> nisam znao da imaju svoje hosting sale
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mi smo imali u iskonu hrpu opreme prije, uvijek rackmounted serveri
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> croadria
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> uzeo sam si ipv6
<hbogner> efrajer iz altusa je bio na dorscluc i ugodno se iznenadio openstackom, a prije godinu dana je birao izmedju njega i jos neceg, zaboravio sta tocno i izabrali su to drugo
<BotaniCar> hbogner : jel gazda iz Markoje dosao, ili su nekog drugog poslali ( BOjan ?) ?
<BotaniCar> dobijem sad od jednog vanjskog suradnika mail s "migracija podataka je dovrsena" , kak nisam znao o cem prica, pitam sheficu, ne zna ni ona .. nazovem lika i pitam kaj je i kam migrirao, on mi veli ' ne sjecam se' :)
<ivoks> 2a01:4f8:150:8305::2
<BotaniCar> hbogner : buduci su poceli po tiho promovirati cloud uslugu, mislim da je bio neugodno iznenadjen :) 
<hbogner> na instalfestu prosle godine su bila 2, goran(mladji) i jedan drugi stariji, e na dorisma je bio stariji, kak se zove zaboravio
<BotaniCar> Ako je prosijed i ceslja ono kaj ima od kose, Bojan, kul kit 
<hbogner> moguce
<BotaniCar> delam nekaj kod njih i tip mi stoji nad glavom i ni trt ni mrt, reko, opet sam debila napiknuo .. i nekaj po virtualkama pocnem cackati, a tipu oci ZASVIJETLE , najednom drugi covjek, prsti energijom, struja ziva :)
<BotaniCar> Sto su ti entuzijasti :)
<BotaniCar> uglavnom, tip onanira na virtualizaciju :)
<hbogner> izleda tih i povucen
<BotaniCar> da da, bit ce da je taj :) Spomeni nu XEN ako zelis vidjeti kak mu ruka odlazi u dzep hlatja i pocinje biljar :) 
<BotaniCar> *mu
<hbogner> ha hasha
<BotaniCar> neka, kul je tip :) Svidjelo mi se kaj je otvoren prema svemu 
<Mmike> virtualizacia, shmirtualizacija
<ivoks> xen?
<ivoks> onda je nesto citrix based
<hbogner> ivoks, kad opet ides van? oces si uzimat novi gopro hero? ako da posto prodas stari? :D
<ivoks> vidis, vidis
<ivoks> mogao bi uzeti novi
<BotaniCar> mogu nekak na linuxu vidjeti koliko mi HDD ima radnih sati ? 
<BotaniCar> smarttools ili nekaj ?
<ivoks> smartctl -a
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nemrem si pingat ipv6 adresu
<ivoks> http://www.subnetonline.com/pages/ipv6-network-tools/online-ipv6-ping.php
<BotaniCar> jupiter6.init.hr je tam, al ni ja ga nemrem pingat' :)
<ivoks>     inet6 2a01:4f8:150:8305::2/64 scope global 
<ivoks> ah, kao da su znali
<ivoks> poslali mi mail
<ivoks> hetzner
<hbogner> ivoks, ajd uzmi 2  :D
<ivoks> otom potom hbogner 
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> nekako mislim da nisam jedini kojie te za to pita :D
<ivoks> Bot_idedoma: a sad? :)
<ivoks> hm... nmap na ipv6 je brzi nego na ipv4
<ivoks> vsftpd ne moze slusati na ipv4 i ipv6 u isto vrijeme :/
<Mmike> jel' treba netko 24portni ciscov switch?
<Mmike> dodje uz server, jelte :)
<ivoks> dodje uz server?
<ivoks> 100mbit?
<hbogner> Mmike, posto?
<Mmike> a ovaj bi poklonio to udruzi
<Mmike> kao donaciju
<hbogner> trebao bi s ekipom sloziti openstreetmap udrugu pa preko udruge trazit donacije :D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili se mozete pridruziti nama
<ivoks> i mozemo se nazvati HULK#2
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> 32 gige rama
<Mmike> zasto imati swap?
<hbogner> pa vec jesmo clanovi, dodobas, SilverSpace, ja, i ima jos nekih koji su u hulku i nekih po malo
<Mmike> slusam preporuku da imam 900MB swapa
<Mmike> sto propustam?
<ivoks> daj kontekst
<dodobas> eh udruga
<dodobas> ajmo osnovati udrugu koja ce povezivati sve ostale 'OPEN' udruge
<dodobas> ukljucujuci i hr.open :)
<dodobas> umrezavanje je IN
<hbogner> ne samo umreziti nego sve udruge staviti u jedan cloud, oblaci su sad IN
<dodobas> hbogner: pa daj razmisli... od drveta ne vidis sumu
<dodobas> kada vizualiziras tu mrezu... izgleda kao cloud
<hbogner> dodobas, ja vidim samo veliki potencijal sirovine na kojoj se peku janjci, odojci i razna fina hrana
<dodobas> suseni poriluk, mmm
<ivoks> trebali bi svi pod open.hr
<ivoks> iliti hr.open
<dodobas> ili mozda rh.open.hr
<hbogner> red hat?
<dodobas> roll hashish
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> open.hr i www.open.hr su razlicite stranice
<dodobas> ehehehehehe
<hbogner> odoh offline, pozdrav do navecer
<Mmike> Linksys/Cisco SRW2024 <- to je switch
<ivoks> idjem off
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike sta ste na kraju dogovorili s onim serverom?
<hbogner> ako ga necete koristit primite ga ko donaciju i ustupite mi pristup da ga slozim za osm :D
<hbogner> osm aka openstreetmap
<hbogner> jer moj server svako malo crkava i maaalo je slab :D
<obruT> za tri dana pocinje fantastic festival, a od konkretnog rasporeda projekcija, na webu ni traga ni glasa :P
<dodobas> obruT: sto je to ?
<obruT> film festival s "fantasticnim" filmovima... iako nema recimo cistog fantasy-ja niti cistog SF-a, sve nesto mutno :
<obruT> )
<obruT> http://www.fantastic-zagreb.com/
 * obruT razmislja da li se pokusati po zadnji put pojebati (pardon na izrazu) s dvb-t stickom na linuxu ili ne...
<obruT> korak 1 - konacno 12.04 na htpc
<obruT> jao sto mrzim debilizaciju s ubuntuom, to je prestrasno
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-27
<dodobas> yeloeee
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<dodobas> prekrasno jutro a MmikeDOMA :)
<MmikeDOMA> je
<MmikeDOMA> idealno
<weshmashian> \o/
<dodobas> moze li netko preporuciti autopraonu... gdje bi napravili potpuno ciscenje/poliranje auta ?
<MmikeDOMA> da, tu kod mene ima
<MmikeDOMA> al' ce te kostati dobrih 600-800 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> vade siceve van, peru pojaseve, sve sve
<dodobas> hmm, scratch that 'potpuno'
<dodobas> usisavavanje je dovoljno :)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa bilo koja, onda
<MmikeDOMA> naprave ofrlje
<MmikeDOMA> al' naprav
<MmikeDOMA> naprave
<Mmike> ivoks, http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/www.init.hr
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> flash od sad gledam u windowsima u virtualboxu:)
<ivoks> Mmike: a? :)
<Mmike> hm, zanimljivo je da mi flash ne radi
<Mmike> kak spada
<Mmike> trza i to - zvuk je ok, al' slika zapinje
<Mmike> i to na jubitou, jutarnji.hr, indexovi videji, vimeo, gotovo sve
<Mmike> osim pornjave
<Mmike> tamo radi k'o veliko
<ivoks> wp3.4 je izasao, kaj, danas? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, dvojim :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma ubiti, naletio na taj tool pa lupao adrese bezveze pa eto :)
<ivoks> eto, sad je 'sve ok' :)
<weshmashian> jebote, imam ADD - pocnem trazit kak virtualizirat postojece masine, zavrsim gledajuci koju graficku da si piknem...
<weshmashian> input moar coffee
<weshmashian> kad smo kod toga - jel' netko prebacivo fizicke windows 2k3/2k8 servere na virtualce?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> al' smo onda maknuli to sve i stavili ubuntu
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> smartass :)
<weshmashian> znaci to hoda bez pretjerano puno zajebancije? pod tim mislim da ne potrosim tjedan dana po masini
<BotaniCar> dobroutro
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : jedina zajebancija koju ces imati je ponovno dodjeljivanje IP adresa s fizickih NICova na starom hostu , virtualnim adapterima u virtualki 
<BotaniCar> nda i defragmentiraj disk prije virtualizacije 
<BotaniCar> ako je samo 1% fragmentiran konverzija se vuce kao da ide po smrt
<BotaniCar> na cem bush virtualiziral ? 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206139_334523246621985_1938317016_n.jpg
<Mmike> weshmashian, nemam pojma, windowse sam prestao koristiti tamo negdje 2005te
<BotaniCar> nda, kad vise nisi znao di naci torente s windozama, okrenuo si se linuxu :) Nego, se ono moje trkeljanje o NICovima i defrasgmentaciji probilo do irca ? Nekaj me zeza klijent :)
<Infy__> yep
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, windowsi su mi jednostavno nefunkcionalni
<Mmike> bas razmisljam, da se bavim pro audio/video, onda bih vjerojatno koristio windowse
<Mmike> za sve drugo su irelevatno nepotrebni
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> super sam to izkonstruirao - irelevantno nepotrebni :)
<Mmike> odo po mlijeko
<BotaniCar> Koje mlijeko kupujes, mika ? I , koliko popijes dnevno(ili je za macke?)=
<BotaniCar> Mmike , nevezano, si nasao kakav nacin da Kayako dela na postgresu,a ne MaSQLu ?
<dodobas> macke ne smiju piti miljeko... kravlje
<BotaniCar> nemam macku, znam o njima samo kaj sam u tom & jerry-u videl 
<BotaniCar> kaj im se desi ?
<dodobas> probavni problemi
<dodobas> zato se i prokuhava... ali bolje ne
<dodobas> zivotinja ce pojesti bilo sto kad je gladna..
<dodobas> takoder... kuhano nikako....
<dodobas> ali... meso je danas puno antibiotika i smeca, osim ako je stvarno kontorlirano porijeklo
<dodobas> tako da je bolje kuhati nego im dati sirovo
<dodobas> bio je eksperiment u francuskoj, mislim gdje je lik 700 macaka kroz 3 godine hranio s kuhanom i sirovom hranom
<dodobas> grupa koja je jela kuhanu hranu je razvila razno razne bolestine
<Mmike> BotaniCar, za sebe
<Mmike> macke ne piju mlijeko
<Mmike> piju vodu
<Mmike> jedu svoju onu hranu
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam pokusavao
<Mmike> (kayako, pg)
<BotaniCar> sad sam u iskusenju prestati kuhati doma, ne znam kak bi ostatak familije prihvatio 
<BotaniCar> nda, pitam zenu, a ona veli "pa, ok, nije da ikad kuhas" .. nezahvalnica
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: cem da pazim ;)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: neam pojma na cem bum virtualiziral, gledam kaj se moze i kak
<BotaniCar> Aj, i onda daj account da ti greskom apgrejdam to na win2012 : ) 
<BotaniCar> Nda, necu moci :( 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: jos se mora Upravu uvjerit da iskesiraju preko nekoliko kkn za serverce
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni doma/na poslu mogao 
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : da bi instalirao win2k12 moras imati pravo zeljezo, nece virtualizirano, prva rola koju instalira je hyper-v 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: zakon :D
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : pa ti u principu ne virtualiziras nikaj onda :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: trenutno nemam nis novije od 2k8
<BotaniCar> weshmashian : pa, kao stable nema nitko :) 
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> a i to kaj velis
<weshmashian> mozda Mmike ima, al' nece rec
<weshmashian> :D
<BotaniCar> ma, Mmike  ima pangalakticku kolekciju celebrity guzica i sisa iz 2024 , ali ne da :)
<weshmashian> gad!
<BotaniCar> dem 
<obruT> super su ovi javni webovi :P http://www.kbcsm.hr/
<BotaniCar> Nekaj smo delali s njima, ne zelis znati kako su reagirali na ponudu da im se web azuria i integriraju neki podsustavi s njim ..
<weshmashian> o dzizs
<BotaniCar> probaj otici na "o bolnici"> "ravnateljstvo" :) 
<BotaniCar> gle, iz trece otvara :)
<weshmashian> error: Element is already the child of another element. :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, to :) razmnozavaju im se elementi !!
<BotaniCar> Novosti / Nastava su jos bolji :)
<weshmashian> odbijam!
<BotaniCar> Ja bi pogledao, to je skvadra koja ce ti lijeciti triper ako ga dobijes :)
<BotaniCar> pa da vish kak se onlajn educiraju :)
<weshmashian> no da, posaljem liku ponudu da mu slozim melj server sa svim djidjabajama pa mi veli: "Shouldn't it be cheaper if it's going to take you so long?"
<BotaniCar> cek, koliko si procijenio da ti treba vremena ? 
<BotaniCar> Mozes probati s "it should be, if you want it badly done" :)
<weshmashian> reko 6 sati sa ukljucena 2 sata nadziranja/debagiranja
<BotaniCar> to ukljucuje import postojecih korisnika/mailova ?
<BotaniCar> ako ne, malo je dugo
<weshmashian> bez, neimade istih
<weshmashian> a cuj, ocu bit siguran da ce bit dobro slozeno
<weshmashian> vrlo vjerojatno ce mi trebat manje vremena
<BotaniCar> velim, malo je dugo, kaj imas 6h postavljati prazan server ? 
<weshmashian> al' znas Murphya
<BotaniCar> imas pol sata posla realno, ako znas kaj delas :) Ajmo reci 3h ako nekaj sjebes :)
<weshmashian> jer je lik nadrobio jos x stvari nutra koje nemaju veze sa meljom, izmedju ostalog
<weshmashian> a reko sam mu da sam poduplo estimate zbog Murphya :D
<BotaniCar> a cuj, revidiraj ponudu :) Navedi da stavke mimo maila jedu vise vremena i jel oce to posebno
<weshmashian> meh, nije mi tolko bitan trenutno, bu se javil sa 'da' ili 'ne' :)
<Mmike> kaj nije to hrizipovo? :)
<BotaniCar> nije, oni su svetoduhlije , sisak i mozda rijeka (ako se dobro sjecam) 
<Mmike> ahaha
<Mmike> silverlight :)
<BotaniCar> osim toga, te bolnice mijenjaju it osoblje po principu "ovaj nam vise nece raditi bez placanja, sljedeci"
<BotaniCar> mislim, autsorsano osoblje, ovi njihovi su nesposobni licki medvjedi
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> http://michaeldornisch.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/diy-raspberry-pi-heat-sink.html
<Mmike> dodje kolega sisadmin i pita me nesto
<Mmike> reko, fak ju, snadji se
<Mmike> reko nakon toga, salim se, naravno, reci
<Mmike> i lik se duri sad :)
<ivoks> najbolji sysadmini su oni koji...
<ivoks> ...sto?
<ivoks> *znaju* koristiti google
<SilverSpace> lol
<hbogner> oj vas dvojica, kaj ste na kraju dogovorili za server? jeste vidjeli moje pitanje sinoc?
<hbogner> SilverSpace, fora hladjenje
<ivoks> ja danas ne stignem nista
<ivoks> bas nista
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam, pitaj
<Mmike> ivoks, ja cu server uzet pa cu ti ga dat jedan dan kash bit tu
<Mmike> nish nas ne kosta
<Mmike> samo moramo potpisat neku prmajnicu
<Mmike> ili neki drek
<hbogner> ja sam napisoa ako ga necete koristit preuzmite ga kao donaciju u udrugu, ja ga lako iskoristitm za openstreetmap kaj radim, ovaj moj je ionako desktop stroj iz 2003.
<hbogner> koji crkava
<ivoks> hbogner: mozemo ti to hostati u sklopu udruge
<hbogner> koje tocno hostati, ovaj trenutni desktop/server je fizicni smjesten na geodeziji na 5. katu, a taj "novi" koji Mmike planira preuzet ako njega mislis super, jer neznam jel moji na faksu imaju ormar i mjesta ....
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> stigla porezna rjesenja
<ivoks> otvoriti ili se odmah upucati
<Mmike> hbogner, a kakav workload imas gore?
<hbogner> cpu kad radi 100% sat i pol, i to zato jer sam se ogranicio na manje podrucje, a plan mi je prosirit podrucje ali nisam ga htio zakucat skroz
<hbogner> a trenutno na diskovima imam cca 140 giga podataka
<hbogner> od toga preko 100 giga ide na nekoliko milijuna png slicica
<ivoks> pa mozemo to hostati :)
<dodobas> prekrasnih 108 testvoa se izvrti za 226sek :)
<hbogner> ivoks, znaci mogu po cpu-u nekoliko sati 100%
<hbogner> kaj tesiras dodobas ?
<dodobas> ma django aplikaciju
<Mmike> hbogner, jesi hashirao slicice? :)
<Mmike> teamviewer dreck
<Mmike> ne radi desni shift
<Mmike> samo lijevi
<Mmike> mislim, fakat :0
<hbogner> lol Mmike 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/zapaljen-microsoftov-ured/116857.aspx
<BotaniCar> Mmike : kak ne radi desni klik ?! :)))) Nije da ga cesto trosim, ali meni radi (TM)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tebi mozak ne radi :)
<Mmike> trokikra :)
<BotaniCar> a?
<BotaniCar> sad je moj maleni mozak kriv kaj imas vojnu verziju teamviewera koja ne treba desni klik :) 
<hbogner> ima apple verziju :D
<BotaniCar> ma i na apletu vise radi nego ne radi, ne radi ako ides mac>pc, i to samo nekad, ako dobro guglam :) 
<BotaniCar> s ajfona na PC radi :)
<hbogner> jedna prigodna za jabuku: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4607115_460s.jpg
<hbogner> http://www.linuxzasve.com/valve-zaposljava-linux-developere
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jup
<Mmike> BotaniCar, perceptivne mogucnosti i preobrazba informacije mu ne leze :)
<Mmike> klik != shift
<Mmike> desni shift ne radi
<Mmike> ne klik
<Mmike> shift
<Mmike> ono iznad ctrl
<Mmike> ali desno
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> za perceptivne mogucnosti se ljuto (slatko?) varas/nagadjas, a a ovo drugo je neutemeljeno jer ne znam kaj bi iz cega preobrazio :) 
<BotaniCar> Da te podsjetim: 
<BotaniCar> Ti: ne radi XY
<BotaniCar> Ja: meni radi
<Mmike> ti pricas o kliku
<Mmike> ja pricam o shiftu
<Mmike> kapis? :)
<BotaniCar> sad moram ic spajat se na nekog da vidim kak ce meni delat (imas pravo za shift, pardon)
<hbogner> vidi stvarno, ja procitao BotaniCareve komentare i nisam ni vidio da gore pise eshift
<Mmike> pijanci nadrogirani
<Mmike> svi od reda
<BotaniCar> iskreno, krivim nedostatak pica i droge u svom zivotu zadnjih ~3 mjeseca :( 
<Mmike> grozno :)
 * Mmike se sinoc posteno zalio
<Mmike> neplanirano
<BotaniCar> stari moj, meni i shift radi :) ( team view 6 , 6.0.10462 )
<Mmike> i sad mi je tesko cijeli dan
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> ja tw7 koristim
<Mmike> na 6 mi ne rade ][\';\//.,
<Mmike> aj da se u teamviewam nekud
<Mmike> da vidim
<Mmike> ha?
<BotaniCar> osh k meni ? 
<BotaniCar> ajchek , znas napamet koje portove moram propustiti na FW za dolazni session ? 
<Mmike> nikoje
<Mmike> teamviewer to sam napravi
<Mmike> samo mi reci onaj client id
<hbogner> odoh ljudovi pozdrav do navecer
<BotaniCar> helpdeskamo tam neki softver , nazove gospoja i veli ' ja bi nesto trebala unijeti, a ne sjecam se kako' , reko 'ok, nadjite mail s subjectom XY, to svaki koirsnik dobije, tu su svi podaci, ako zapne, nazovite ,pa cemo pomoci' .. ona:'joj, al .. moram place napraviti i XYZ' JA: 'mozete li pokusati sutra, pa nazvati ako zapnete' ONA: 'a ne bi mi vi to?' JA: ' moze, otvorite ticket, usluga unosenja podataka umjesto korisnika kosta N' ONA:'a
<BotaniCar> je'm ti sve, nikad necemo ljude nauciti da su ITjefci kao i mehanicari, nismo na placu, cijena radnog sata postoji i naplacuje se :)
<BotaniCar> plac= trznica, jel :)
<BotaniCar> btw, mika, citam, timvjuer koristi 80/443 za komunikaciju , nije da bas sam napravi (ali kak se skype spaja kad nikaj drugo nece, to je magija) :)
<Mmike> ona
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> fali nesto
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, radi tak da se nikad nist ne spaja na tebe
<Mmike> nego se oba klijenta spoje na server
<Mmike> kroz koji pricaju onda
<BotaniCar> mika, u biti ne fali nikaj, rastrubio sam se jer sam ljut. da sve svedem: htjela je da joj nekaj mi napravimo jer je 'ona u guzvi' , a da ne plati :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ceksad, kakav je god princip spajanja ( 1on1 ili all2server ) , opet server mora slati povratnu informaciju k meni, da mi kaze da si ..pomaknuo mouse pointer, za to mu treba neki port,ne ?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kak ti irc server salje nazad informacije o tome kaj se tipka?
<Mmike> a nemas firewall probusen?
<ivoks> ili, jos banalnije...
<ivoks> kak ti web browser radi, bez da otvaras portove :)
<ivoks> dellove laptop za 16.000kn, bez pdva
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/story bas je dobar ovaj
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-18606813
<BotaniCar> imam firewall probusen, ako nemam, ne salje nikak 
<BotaniCar> ivoks : i za browser imam probusene portove
<BotaniCar> no, shvacam kaj ste shteli reci
<ivoks> tehnicki imas, ali nije isto klijentski port i serverski port
<BotaniCar> ivoks : velim da shvacam i da pricamo i o incoming i outgoing firewallui 
<BotaniCar> iss, manje tipkat , ili bar sporije
<ivoks> manjak secera... zaspat cu
<BotaniCar> mogu te ja razbuditi horor pricom s svetog duha , ako zelis :) U biti, ne zelim nikom da bude tak budan :) 
<ivoks> nagledao sam se ja tamo horor prica
<BotaniCar> Znam, uvijek bolje djeluju ako pricam pricu nekom tko zna likove :)
<Mmike> kak da frizider posaljem na more?
<Mmike> na otok?
<Mmike> Korcula, Vela Luka?
<Mmike> hp express, ili/
<BotaniCar> Kombi prijevoz ? Njuskalo, pa ti se javi netko tko ide tamo ? 
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> promijenim adresu obrta
<ivoks> i sad mi banka vise nece dat novce
<BotaniCar> kaj su ti rekli,zakaj ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zelim nekog tko ce mi vratit paru ak se kombi sruva u potok :)
<ivoks> nece primiti novce iz inozemstva
<ivoks> pitaju glupa pitanja; 'sto znaci init?'
<BotaniCar> Mmike : kuzim. Ne znam tko je najpovoljniji u tom slucaju. 
<ivoks> 5 godina imam racun u RBA i sad me pitaju sto znaci 'Init'
<ivoks> 5 godina racun glasi na to ime
<ivoks> koja smijesna banka
<ivoks> danas mi je bas veselo
<ivoks> prvo me Iskon prca ujutro sa svojim sjebanim ruterima
<ivoks> sad me banka prca sa neinteligencijom
<ivoks> a u medjuvremenu popravljam LDAP-e po zagrebu
<ivoks> i pokusavam covjeku objasniti da mu server radi, ali da domenu nije produzio
<Mmike> OHO!
<Mmike> NOVI KLAVIR U ZGRADI!
<Mmike> netko svira, a nisam ja! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike : jednako bush ti kriF :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks : i uz sve to ti se spava ? :) 
<Mmike> mogo bi i ja jos jednu kavu roknit
<ivoks> popio sam 4deci cedevite sad
<ivoks> to me razbudilo
<ivoks> mislio sam da mi uplata kasni zbog svih tih silnih praznika
<ivoks> a ono... jednostavno imam racun u nesposobnoj banci
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> daleko od toga da je RBA super
<Mmike> al' ja fakat nemam tih problema nikad 
<Mmike> dreck
<Mmike> 15:44
<ivoks> pa evo... reci ti meni
<Mmike> opet nisam dolare razmjenio
<Mmike> i sad nemam para :)
<Mmike> kreten :)
<ivoks> zove me banka iz UK da im ovi ne dozvoljavaju uplatu
<ivoks> i pitaju ih sto znaci Init
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<BotaniCar> Mmike : nije istina , imao si ne tako davno problem da nisi mogao do para jer ti je uplata bila u X sati, a banka procesuira u Y , tu si pricao 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, slicna stvar k'o sad
<Mmike> samo sto sam ja glup
<Mmike> jer znam da to 15 moram nalog dat
<Mmike> a ono sto sam pizdio je kad su odlucili raditi skraceno
<BotaniCar> no, velim,svaka banka drka svoje, ali ovo kaj ivoks prica mi je presmijesno :) "kaj je init" :)
<Mmike> pa je do 12 bilo
<Mmike> a nikom nisu rekli
<Mmike> ivoks, i, jesi zvao banku i pitao?
<ivoks> nisam, cekam prvo da vidim sto ce englezi reci
<ivoks> evo, copy paste iz UK banke:
<ivoks> We have received a request from your bank regarding the reference 'INIT' on your payment.  They need the following information:
<ivoks> -What INIT stands for/ it's meaning/ Company details
<ivoks> -Company Address
<ivoks> kreteni
<ivoks> RBA trazi banku iz UK da im kaze adresu RBA klijenta
<ivoks> koji k mene nisu nazvali
<BotaniCar> kad ne znaju da je init firma, tvoja :) Tko bi li samo mogao pogoditi :)
<ivoks> pazi, i to nakon 3 godine sto se novci uplacuju iz te banke
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> hihi :) 
<Mmike> pa da, nazovi i pitaj 'koja PIZDA MATER\'
<BotaniCar> uplacivali su se nekom drugom initu, na drugoj adresi, sumnjiv si, sad si tu,a  bil si tam, tko zna da li si ti ti :)
<BotaniCar> INBOX (75939)
<BotaniCar> jebeno, morao bi nekad i fetchall inbox arhivirati :)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> di ja zivim, joj
<BotaniCar> 15:49:39 | <Brandan> Nvidia graphics card is over heating on command line server, should i just take the card out?
<BotaniCar> 15:50:13 | <tharkun> Brandan: Are you using it?
<BotaniCar> 15:50:15 | <Brandan> no
<BotaniCar> 15:50:19 | <tharkun> ...
<ivoks> sjecate se onih novosti u RBA e-bankingu o kojem su pricali
<ivoks> nasao sam ih!
<ivoks> sad imas kategorije kada ima saljes obavijest
<ivoks> i to je to :)
<BotaniCar> uveli su i one obrasce koje su morali, ne ?
<BotaniCar> http://digitaloffense.net/tools/debian-openssl/pmeo9hcjp7aw9.jpg Debian,zakon :)
<ivoks> kak cu im napisati hate mail
<BotaniCar> potpisi i mene, imam racun tamo takodjer .. odabrao sam ih po principu 'manje zlo'
<ivoks> Jesu li ove ''kategorije'' prilikom slanja upita sva novost u ''novom e-bankingu''? Osim sto i dalje ne uvodite podrsku za Linux klijente, sada mi i blokirate uplate iz inozemstva jer nakon 5 godina i dalje ne znate kako vam se klijent zove. Al bitno da mi ne date minus veci od 30% mjesecnih primanja.
<ivoks> Zbogom.
<BotaniCar> Heh, da im je bar samo podrska za linux nikakva, do pred mjesec dana sam se gombao da im USB token proradi na win7 .. 
<BotaniCar> mm, ne, lazem, to je bila ZABA :) 
<BotaniCar> Pardon
<ivoks> da, u zabi je krepao cijeli e-banking
<ivoks> prije tjedan-dva
<BotaniCar> isto oko datuma kad su nove obrasce postavljali, ali na stranu to, kontinuirano im token autentifikacija nije radila kroz win7 , radili im servisi ili ne 
<BotaniCar> pa onda nece s firefoxom delat
<BotaniCar> pa ovo, pa ono .. 
<BotaniCar> nikad na zelenu granu s bankama .. 
<Mmike> zakaj bi ti dali minus? :)
<Mmike> svaki je poduzetnik rizicna skupina :)
<ivoks> daju minus svima
<ivoks> ali ce nekome tko ima placu dati 300%, a nekome kome dohodak raste 50-100% iz godine u godinu, nece dati vise od 30%
<Mmike> ne daju minus svima
<Mmike> odakle to sad?
<Mmike> ti si obrt
<ivoks> svima koji primaju placu daju
<Mmike> trazi k'o privatna osoba minus i dobit ces ga
<ivoks> ne postoji obrtnik privatnik
<BotaniCar> daju minus svima, pa ga gase ako ga ne koristis :) 
<ivoks> tj., obrtnik privatna osoba
<Mmike> cek, hoces rec da tvoj obrt nema posebni racun?
<ivoks> obrtnik je privatna osoba sa slobodnim zanimanjem
<Mmike> nego koristis svoj racun za poslovanje obrta?
<ivoks> ne, sve sto meni dodje, dodje obrtu
<Mmike> da, obrtnik
<Mmike> al obrt != obrtnik
<ivoks> sve sto dodje obrtu, dodje meni
<Mmike> zakonski da, al' knjigovostveno ne mora bit tako
<BotaniCar> nit je bas mudro tak to imat slozeno
<Mmike> znaci, hoces reci da ti, Ante Karamatic (ne Init, nego Ante Karamatic) nemosh dobit minus?
<ivoks> zakonski na kraju godine ti teta u poreznoj kaze:
<ivoks> ovo su tvoji racuni
<ivoks> na njih je sjelo toliko i toliko
<ivoks> svi ti racuni imaju tvoj OIB
<ivoks> tvoj obrt ima tvoj OIB
<ivoks> ti i obrt ste jedno te isto
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ne mogu
<ivoks> obrtnici su sljam drustva
<Mmike> ivoks, cek, pa kaj nisi rekao sad da ti ovi salju uplate na Init?
<ivoks> npr., ako ja zatvorim obrt, nemam pravo na naknadu za nezaposlene
<Mmike> mislim, nisam nikad imao obrt
<Mmike> al' znam 2 lika koji imaju obrt
<Mmike> i imaju dva odvojena racuna
<Mmike> jedan od obrta, drugi privatni
<ivoks> mogu imati odvojene racune
<ivoks> ali porez placaju na oba
<ivoks> ne moze na 'privatni' nesto sjesti
<Mmike> i uredno imaju dozvoljeni minus na privatnom
<ivoks> imas da, ali minimalan
<ivoks> 30% mjesecnih primanja
<Mmike> ja u zabi imam 8k minusa, a imam 2500 kuna placu
<ivoks> dok cuvar na gradilistu dobije 300%
<Mmike> cek bas da nazovem frenda 
<Mmike> sam malo
<ivoks> da, o tom ti govorim
<BotaniCar> ivoks : ako se dobro sjecam, mozes stvar sloziti da izgleda kao: ti= OIB , tvojObrt1=OIB+MB, tvojObrt2=OIB+MB2 , pa je knjigovodstveno razdvojeno, ne ?
<ivoks> sumnjam :)
<BotaniCar> ili je to samo za eRacun bilo .. 
<Mmike> ma, razdvojeno je
<Mmike> ako zelis
<Mmike> samo, naravno da porez placas na oba :)
<BotaniCar> za eracun sam siguran, za ostalo nisam 
<Mmike> i naravno da ako sjebes na jednom mogu ti uzet drugo
<Mmike> obrt
<Mmike> nema ogranicenja odgovornosti
<Mmike> veli frend da on nema minus jer je trazio da ga nema
<Mmike> al' da je imao minus veci od primanja
<ivoks> ovisi sto definira kao primanja
<Mmike> i veli da na obrt-racunu nema minus
<ivoks> uglavnom, meni nisu dali
<Mmike> pa, on si isplacuje placu svaki mjesec
<ivoks> za drzavu, vlasnik tih svih racuna je obrt
<BotaniCar> meni su te banke iste kao crkva, postoji neki pravilnik, ali svaki zupan (teta na shalteru) tjera svoje :)
<ivoks> o pazi debile
<ivoks> promijenim adresu i br. telefona u postavkama internet bankarstva
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ak tak pojednostavnis, onda je
<ivoks> i ovo dobijem:
<ivoks> obzirom da ste u svom zahtjevu naveli adresu za dostavu izvadaka i broj faksa za dostavu izvadaka a već imate ugovoreno dostavljanje izvadaka putem Internet bankarstva, molim Vas da potvrdite želite li zaista dodatno dostavljanje izvadaka obzirom da se isto prema tarifi RBA dodatno naplaćuje.
<Mmike> iako, u biti, nije
<Mmike> al' za platit porez, je
<ivoks> nema tipke 'odgovori'
<ivoks> nego 'odustani' i 'obrisi'
<Mmike> jebo ih agit
<Mmike> svakih 6 sekundi lik u 3 sekunde kaze 'svi operateri su zauzeti, pricekajte trenutak'
<obruT> oni imaju svoju neku centralu tamo :)
<obruT> prico mi frend koji radi tamo :)
<obruT> nudili su im ip centrex pa nist od toga :)
<Mmike> lagermax.hr
<Mmike> UZAS
<Mmike> debili
<sale> SilverSpace: ping
<SilverSpace> sale: e o me 
<dodobas> ivoks: sto ne valja s pbzom?
<sale> SilverSpace: ehlo. Ma nista, mislio sam te pitati kakav punjac koristis za raspberry pi i gdje si ga kupio, pa sam na kraju pronasao punjac od starog HTC-a koji ce mi posluziti
<sale> cim rpi stigne, naravno :-)
<hbogner> vecer
<hbogner> joj sto kazu ljepe temperature za vikend
<hbogner> 36°C
<hbogner> u zg
<hbogner> za ekipu iz zg: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.79771&lon=15.97994&zoom=17&layers=M
<hbogner> ocekujte da ce uskoro ovo iscrtkano biti cesta a da ce se glavna raskopati
<hbogner> hrvatske bratske zajednic ekos sveucilisne njiznice
<hbogner> bandiceve fontane
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-28
<ivoks> dodobas: uplate kasne barem 24h vise nego kod ostalih banaka
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> autohrvatska ima besplatni wifi
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junacine :)
<weshmashian> \m/
<ivoks> total RAM covered: 524288M
<ivoks> pola terabajta rama
<ivoks> neki serveri nemaju ni diska toliko
<dodobas> ivoks: a to ti je bitno, jer.... kao sada s rba... uplata jos nije niti prosla ? :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj troshi taj ram ? :) Ja bi bio aplikacija na tom serveru :) Sretan kao prase u puuuno blata :)
<ivoks> dodobas: bitno je
<ivoks> dodobas: problem s rba je u jednoj transakciji, problem s pbz je u svakoj
<ivoks> dodobas: to je poprilicna razlika
<ivoks> BotaniCar: trosi jedan sustav koji sam napravio :)
<BotaniCar> veri najz za sustav , dash trial account ? :)
<ivoks> biti ce u ducanima uskoro
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> pa necu kupovati ako ne probam, pital sam za (extended in advance) trial :)
<BotaniCar> ajfino da se nekaj i proizvodi u nas :)
<ivoks> ne proizvodi se kod nas
<ivoks> mi samo prodajemo pamet
<BotaniCar> onda necu trial ! :( 
<ivoks> no krasno
<ivoks> gume mi se potrosile nakon 10 mjeseci
<ivoks> gume, remenica, ulje, ovo, ono...
<ivoks> mater... 10.000kn
<ivoks> otkrili su mi sto mi klepece na 100-120km/h
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je da niti jedan servis to nije skuzio
<BotaniCar> jezik, beljis se od srece :)
<ivoks> zaplela mi se vrecica
<ivoks> ovo su nove
<ivoks> http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Continental/Sport-Contact-5.htm
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!
<obruT> continentalke su smece :) frend podero nakon sto je naglije zakocio u zavoju :)
 * obruT priznaje samo michelin krylion carbon :)
<ivoks> po tome bi sve mazde bile smece, samo zato kaj je MmikeTova :)
<obruT> pa mazde jesu smece :)
<ivoks> pa nece valjda...
<ivoks> cini se kako ce u srbiji vlast formirati SNS i SPS
<ivoks> krajnja lijevica i krajnja desnica, s istim pedigreom
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sale: i ja od HTc_a punjac koristim jedini ima stabilni napon mada i drugi imju istu amperazu i napon ali ne rade RPi je dosta osjetljiv na napon ako mu nije 5V
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> Talijanski proizvođač kombajna Same Deutz Fahr u županjske pogone Đure Đakovića vratio je život i osigurao posao za 340 radnika. 
<ivoks> internacionalizacija
<ivoks> talijanski proizvodjac
<ivoks> same deutz fahr
<ivoks> djuro djakovic
<ivoks> zupanja
<hbogner> woho uspio sam, bambus je pustio mladicu, bit ce ih jos :D
<SilverSpace> sto ovi napravise http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/dvije-osobe-poginule-slijetanju-auta-pokraj-cvorista-skradin-clanak-425016
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kakav sad bambus
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, biljka
<SilverSpace> ha zasto ne bi pustio korjen 
<SilverSpace> uostalom imas ih za kupiti vise vrsti po rasadnicima
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ovo sam iscupao na moru kod susjedan mali ficlek
<hbogner> jedva bio ziv
<hbogner> ovdje je prolistao i kad sam ga stavio u vecu teglicu pustio mladicu
<SilverSpace> aha
<hbogner> usput kreiram film, osm: hrvatska od 2007-danas
<SilverSpace> jel ima noi image za hr
<hbogner> ima
<hbogner> bunzip je na sijecnju 2010, a osm2pgsql je na 2009-07-29
<hbogner> za garmina pitas?
<hbogner> da, ali smao hrvatska
<Mmike> phew
<Mmike> ivoks, los neki sustavf koij treba pol tere rama :)
<ivoks> Mmike: zakljucujes naprecac
<Mmike> :) mislis? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=a-G7GfbHpys#!
<Mmike> samo koristim svoje iskustvo koje kaze - pol tere rama, 95% sansi je da se nesto krivo radi :)
 * Mmike je kupio trx
<Mmike> i sad je vjezbao malo doma
<Mmike> jebote, umro sam!
<SilverSpace> trx?
<SilverSpace> aa lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo dalje od prozora da ne izletis van :)
<Mmike> da :)
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj spremas se za na more pa malo u formu?
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ledja mi osla kvratu
<Mmike> previse sjedim za kompom
<hbogner> zato sam ja bio krenuo u teretanu, ali sad sam doma vjezbam, bas radi ledja
<hbogner> kaj ste dogovorili sa serverom?
<ivoks> Mmike: znam
<ivoks> nis, baterija pri kraju...
<ivoks> uzivajte
<dodobas> ne znam jeste uhvatili http://marklodato.github.com/visual-git-guide/index-en.html
<obruT> dodobas: thanx
<obruT> mi vec neko vrijeme planiramo preci na git ili hg pa se jos odlucujemo sto bi :)
<Mmike> hg
<Mmike> jednostavniji je
<Mmike> to sto je sporiji, cini se, smeta samo mene :)
<dodobas> Mmike: vecina toga sto radis je, vrlo blizu, u smislu povijesti repozitorija
<dodobas> i tu su razlike zanemarive
<dodobas> za full repo scan ces cekati kako god okrenes
<Mmike> imam oko 160 MB sourceta
<Mmike> i kazem git add .
<Mmike> i to traje oko minutu
<Mmike> kazem hg add i to traje oko 10 minuta
<dodobas> opet ti.... koliko to PUTA radis
<dodobas> u zivotu jednog projekta ?
<dodobas> mogu ti statisticki dokazati da ces vise vremena potrositi na to sto svaki put moras raditi 'git add; git commit', umjesto 'hg commit'
<dodobas> zbog toga sto git koristi index...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> subjektivno, meni se hg cini sporiji
<dodobas> tj . 'hg ci' :)
<Mmike> ugl, obruT , probaj hg
<Mmike> fakat je jednostavniji
<dodobas> i imas local revision number... pa olaksava puno stvari
<obruT> s hg-om sam se igrao, doma sam ga instalirao i poceo koristit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> malo krivo pise
<Mmike> git add nije 'to stage'
<Mmike> nego velis gitu 'aj mi trackaj ovo'
<BotaniCar> ima tko sec da mi klikne na jedan link i potvrdi da radi/ne radi ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: s add ga dodas u index... (stage) onda mozes dalje modificirati taj fail 
<dodobas> dok god nije u indexu nece se commitat
<dodobas> to ti je kao neki 'pseudo commit'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa to je 'track'
<Mmike> kad kazes 'add' onda git tracka taj file
<Mmike> onace ga ne tracka
<dodobas> tracka ga nakon commita
<dodobas> do tada je samo u indexu
<Mmike> :P
<dodobas> Mmike: krivo razmisljas, :P
<Mmike> ne :)
<ivoks> bzr!
<ivoks> :-)
 * ivoks pridonosi besmislenoj bitki
<ivoks> jos uvijek mi auto noje gotov
<ivoks> sad sam vec gladan i zedan
<Mmike> kaj si u zg jos?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> cekam auto
<ivoks> idem piljit u pod
<Mmike> a mogli smo  bas fino server prebacit danas
<Mmike> (da sam ga uzeo, jel)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> frizider iz zg u velu luku - science fiction
<Mmike> overseas, agit, intime, opce ne voze na otoke
<Mmike> intererupa vozi, 500 kuna dodje
<Mmike> lagermax isto vozi, 680 kuna dodje
<Mmike> hpexpress isto vozi al' su najzdrkaniji, 250-300 kuna, s tim da mora platiti primatelj, nemoze posiljatelj
<Mmike> jebo
<Mmike> peljeski mos potreban?
<Mmike> kome?
<Mmike> zasto ne naprave most izmedju korcule i peljesca
<Mmike> taj bi bio em jeftiniji em megaisplativiji
<SilverSpace> naravno da je most potreban
<dodobas> oh yeah -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcQ1uyjftOQ
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kome? zastso?
<Mmike> slazem se da bi dobro dosao, al', sto bi tocno dobio s njim?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad tad ce se morati napraviti
<Mmike> nece
<Mmike> zastso? cemu? na peljescu nema nista
<Mmike> puno bolje bi bilo povezati peljesac i korculu mostom
<Mmike> i masu jeftinije
<SilverSpace> nije bitan peljesac
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto se taj most ne napravi
<SilverSpace> koja ce ti kita na korculu most
<SilverSpace> najruzniji grad u dalmaciji
<BotaniCar> mostovi , kao takvi, su bezveze. Iznimka su pontonsko-vojni. Misljenja sam da bi HV, po potrebi lokalnog zivlja, trebala postavljati pontonce di god zatreba. 
<BotaniCar> Takodjer napominjem da imam dva zivotna sna, jedan je projektiranje hidro centrale, drugi je gradnja mosta :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, spajas otok sa kopnom, nemas potrebe za trajektom
<Mmike> na peljesac mozes kopnom
<Mmike> a ovo 'najruzniji grad' fino pokazuje kvalitetu tvog komentara :)
<Mmike> (a i upitnost mog nalaska rakije kod tebe ,jel) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: eh ni u kucu ne bi mogao da nemas mos na prilazu :)
<jelly-home> pontonski?
<obruT> asterisk rulez... trebao se sad cut s par frendova istovremeno (dogovor za godisnji), za par minuta slozio dial-out konferenciju, fino asterisk sam pozvao svu ekipu i joinao u konferenciju :)
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo :)
<obruT> a centralu sam vrtio u virtualboxu :)
<Mmike> nemrem se unsubscribeat s mailingliste od tomcata :)
<obruT> you can subscribe anytime you like... but you can never leave...
<BotaniCar> jelly : mislio sam napisati platonski most :) 
<Vjetar> uh, ircanje iz dvorišta - neprocjenjivo ;)
<jelly-home> uf, ircanje iz vruceg mjesta na obali -- procjenjivo
<Vjetar> bit će i toga ako bog da jelly-home 
<Vjetar> za sad je dobro da sunce ne tuče u porzor ;)
<BotaniCar> jebes mi sve, ovi iz Microsofta su carevi. Prezentiraju novo-nesto , i iz svih materijala mozes zakljuciti da je najveci pomak napravljen u licenciranju, o tehnickom aspektu ni trt ni mrt. Onda malo pazljivije ides citati kaj sui napravili na licenciranju i na kraju ne skuzis nista :) 
<BotaniCar> Mozda ne znam citati .. 
<SilverSpace> ima tu nesto :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ma ti to ne kuzis... novi nacini licenciranja su super, ono, staces bezveze placat ono sto ne koristis
<obruT> ako imas jedan procesor, zasto bi platio multithreading mogucnosti softvera ? plati X novaca
<obruT> ako imas dva procesora, onda plati 2X novaca
<obruT> samo cekam kad ce u racunicu licenci ukljucit i broj ventilatora u kucistu :P
<BotaniCar> sad su me skoro nabili na kolac i zapalili na ##windows-server , pitao sam jel mogu nekak napraviti deployment XY bez domene .. IT?S MADNESS MATE!!! pitam zakaj, pa imam 3rd party LDAP , svi shute i igraju se s benzinom i shibicama .. 
<obruT> nema nista bez domene, AD-a, SQL servera i sharepointa u mrezi... nema tu laprdanja okolo s nekim trecim softverom, sacuvaj boze ak je jos opensors
<BotaniCar> XY je System Center od MSa, managira usere, softver i racunala (virtualna i prava) , i velim im da imam heterogeno rjesenje koje sve to dela bez domene i jos 300 djidja za koje mi treba zaseban server, oni mi vele da nemre to kaj ja imam delat sve kaj SC moze :) 
<BotaniCar> Da se razumijemo, imam drugu mrezu u kojoj je sve MS, i jednako dobro dela :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: odi ih probaj pitati za deployment Exchangea bez domene :>
<BotaniCar> Vjetar , pitao sam kaj sam pitao jer bi mi savjet pomogao :) Exchangea sam se rjesio nema 4 mjeseca i ne bi ga vracao ako ne moram :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: nista dizi AD i repliciraj sto god treba sa tog 3rd party ldapa
<BotaniCar> jelly-home nekak mi smrdi da necu nista napraviti i zaustaviti cijeli taj tijek misli, imam hibridno rjesenje od 59 komponenti kaj dela sve kaj i SC , ako moram uvoditi domenu i XY sranja da mi SC proradi, gubi mi se smisao 
<jelly-home> integracije sa vendorom koji voli closed garden su uvijek veselje, i ak slozit da radi sve bu se strgalo kod iduceg upgradea
<jelly-home> kak se opce veli closed garden po domaci
<jelly-home> hah, na njemackom je http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walled_Garden
<jelly-home> isao sam slagati n2n vpn umjesto openvpn jer je dobrica negdje napisao da je jednostavan... je, jednostavan i nepouzdan
<jelly-home> sad imam ping svakih 14 sekundi da se ne izgubi probuseni tunel
<Vjetar> jelly-home: nije ni "open garden" imun na trganje kod updatea, dapače ;>
<jelly-home> dobra stvar kod ovog vpna je da mi ne trga tcp connectione, upalim laptop tri sata kasnije, restartam vpn i kucam dalje po remote ssh
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> gotovo za danas
<Mmike> jelly, da :)
<Mmike> meni to tak isto tak :)
<hbogner> oj Mmike kaj je gotovo?
<hbogner> moram provuc jos 219 giga kroz pgsql :D
<hbogner> potrjat ce to :D
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> konacno
<ivoks> s tipkovnicom na moru
<ivoks> sad ce opet rad s plaze :)
<hbogner> ivoks, daj pra slika da mozemo malo patit
<hbogner> sjeti se nas koji smo u zg ovaj vikend na 35+
<ivoks> lol, jos mi nije sjela uplata
<ivoks> kaj mislite koliko me izasao servis auta? :)
<hbogner> 500kn
<ivoks> to nije ni za zarulju dovoljno
<ivoks> lik je poceo sa 'iako ne bi smio, dao sam vam popust na to i to'
<ivoks> 'nije praksa, ali nisam vam zaracunao spur'
<hbogner> kod mene je to pola cjene od promjene vodene pumpe i remenja
<hbogner> 5000kn? :D
<ivoks> 8700kn
<hbogner> auuu
<ivoks> al istini za volju, vise od pola otpada na gume
<hbogner> pa to skoro ko moj auto :D
<ivoks> al sad je reborn
<ivoks> opet prede
<hbogner> http://www.pidjin.net/2012/06/28/ibrick/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Pidjin+%28Fredo+and+Pidjin%2C+The+Webcomic%29
<hbogner> he he he
<ivoks> da budem iskren
<ivoks> skoro sam popizdio u zagrebu ovih dana
<ivoks> ne zbog vrucine
<ivoks> vec zbog buke, debilnih vozaca, gomile ljudi...
<hbogner> o tek sljedi kopanje
<hbogner> jos par dana
<hbogner> znaci ti na moru ivoks, a kaj ej bilo na kraju s onbim serverom sto je Mmike pricao? hocete to prihvatit ili kaj?
<ivoks> ne znam, pitaj njega :)
<hbogner> ok Mmike 
<hbogner> ping pong
<jelly-home> ding dong
<hbogner> ivoks, a ako ga prihvatite a netreba vam jel ga mogu ja koristit :D 
<ivoks> rekoh da moze biti server od udruge, a ti gore mozes imati sto hoces
<hbogner> e pa to :D ja navedem da je udruga ustupila hardver na koristenje :D
<hbogner> super :D
<Infy__> :o
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-29
<ivoks> vruce je
<Mmike> 23 je
<Mmike> nije lose, iako, 9 sati je tek
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> grub 2.00
<Mmike> moram kupit veci monitor
<ivoks> ili promijeniti window manager :D
<ivoks> kak auto prede...
<dodobas> kao pijani rus koji ubija oko na klupi u Moskovskom parku ?
<ivoks> ne, macke predu, pijani rusi su pijani rusi
<dodobas> Mmike -alo: http://blog.ziade.org/2012/06/28/wgsi-web-servers-bench/
<dodobas> eto ne moras testirati :)
<Mmike> super mu je graf
<Mmike> izgleda k'o neznam kaj, a onda skuzis da skala ide od 14 do 14.00001
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> k'o microsoft kad je pricao kak je vista brza od XPa
<Mmike> ugl, dodobas , mega super, i mega thnx
<dodobas> doduse, pokrio je samo mali dio
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> da
<dodobas> ako nista... bar imas novi alat http://funkload.nuxeo.org/
<ivoks> haha zvali me iz RBA
<ivoks> zbog poruke
<ivoks> koju sam ima poslao :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ha! :) dodobas osh radit doc malo tu kod nas? :)
<ivoks> uplata je blokirana jer rijec 'init' spada u 'triger' rijeci u borbi protiv terorizma
<Mmike> ivoks, jel? :) kaj vele? :)
<Mmike> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA
<ivoks> no comment
<ivoks> a onda sam joj sasuo radi linuxa
<ivoks> i reko, nemojte me zajebavat, treba sat vremena posla da se vasa web aplikacija slozi da radi
<ivoks> da ce sazvat sastanak, da ona ima osobne prijatelje s istim problemom
<ivoks> da ce reci kolegici da ponovno istrazi max. dozvoljeni minus
<ivoks> te banke su kao i open source projekti...
<ivoks> ako lijepo pitas, ignoriraju te
<ivoks> ako pocnes srat kako su sranje, sve ces dobiti
<dodobas> Mmike: hehe
<ivoks> i pazi ti sad to...
<ivoks> sad ce canonical doci pod istragu
<ivoks> jer uplacuje tamo nekome u hrvatsku i koristi triger rijec koja se dovodi u svezu s terorizmom
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> kamo ide ovaj svijet
<Mmike> nemrem se prestat smijat :) :) :)
<ivoks> i rekao sam joj, da znam da nisam neki veliki klijent, ali da me vlastita banka sprijecava u koristenju vlastitog proizvoda
<Mmike> vlastiti proizvod?
<Mmike> a, ubuntu
<ivoks> i da mi je bitnije da je banka otvorena prema meni, nego da je super stabilna, jer ni jedna nije stabilna
<ivoks> u svakom slucaju, nista se nece promijeniti do kraja godine
<weshmashian> \0/
<ivoks> a onda dolazi novi sustav koji isto nece raditi na linuxu
<ivoks> tak da, migracija u zabu se nastavlja
<ivoks> i eto, stigla uplata :)
<ivoks> treba bichat i to je to
<ivoks> mamu im jebem
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> di je tebi bed s rba i s linuxom?
<Mmike> nemas token?
<ivoks> imam token
<ivoks> ali s tokenom ne mozes sve
<ivoks> dakako, govorimo o poslovnom bankarstvu
<Mmike> jup
<Mmike> (iako je kod tebe to sve isto, ne? :) )
<Mmike> salim se
<Mmike> da, poslovno bankarstvo, kaj nemres s tokenom?
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> ali onda nemas uvid u mastercard
<Mmike> erm, kak mislis, nemas uvid u mastercard?
<Mmike> aha, ja nemam amsterdcard
<Mmike> tj, imam 'mastercard'
<Mmike> koji u biit nije mastercard
<ivoks> imam business mastercard karticu
<ivoks> i ne znam koje je stanje na njoj
<ivoks> ne znam jesam li blizu limita
<ivoks> ne jednom mi se desilo da hocu platiti i onda se obrukam jer bi presao limit
<ivoks> u biti...
<Mmike> LOLOLOLO
<ivoks> cini se kako poslovni subjekti nikako ne mogu vidjeti stanje svojih kreditnih kartica
<Mmike> jesi siguran da imas pravi mastercard?
<Mmike> ili imas onaj RBAovski mastercard
<Mmike> koji je zamjena za maestro
<Mmike> iako u biti nije
<Mmike> ;
<Mmike> )
<Mmike> debili RBAovski
<Mmike> izgubili licencu za maestro
<ivoks> ne, imam i jedno i drugo
<ivoks> nisu izgubili licencu, nije to stvar licence
<Mmike> znaci, imas 2 mastercarda?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> da, ja imam samo onaj 'fake' mastercard
<Mmike> koij u biti niej fake mastercard
<ivoks> jedan je mastercard debitna, a drugi je mastercard kreditna
<Mmike> samo nemam kredit po njoj
<ivoks> pa to je debitna kartica
<ivoks> 75x bolja debitna kartica od maestra
<ivoks> jer ju prihvacaju na bilo kojem internet portalu, dok maestro bas i ne
<ivoks> to je mastercard debitna - to sto se zove mastercard ne znaci da je kreditna, kao sto ni linux ne znaci nuzno server
<Mmike> da, al' nije isto
<Mmike> iako RBA tvrdi da je isto
<Mmike> drugacije su naknade, jel
<Mmike> pa ti prodavac ima drugu cijenu
<Mmike> njima je to - mastercard
<ivoks> da, to je tocno
<ivoks> al ju mozes koristiti svuda :)
<ivoks> maestro je inace brend od mastercarda
<ivoks> isto kao i Visa i Visa Electron
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> dosao mi lik neki dan, da mu sporo radi mysql
<Mmike> a ima klasicni SELECT bla WHERE tra IN (....)
<Mmike> s tim da je ovo u zagradama lista od oko 50k integera
<Mmike> objasnim liku, ispricam sve, fino, kaze on super
<Mmike> i eto ga danas, da ne radi, da je opet sporo
<ivoks> ima ih 49k?
<Mmike> a sad ima: SELECT bla FROM t WHERE id IN (SELECT id FROM f WHERE nekiuvijet)
<Mmike> o, reko
<Mmike> nismo bas najbolje objasnili, cini se
<Mmike> pre super :)
<Mmike> 2 lika koja su dosla
<Mmike> jedan je pre izvrstan
<Mmike> a drugi je odlican
<Mmike> napravio plugin za pidgin koji ticket-idjeve odmah pretvara u linkove :)
<Mmike> a drugi chrome plugin koji otvara tickete odmah po IDju
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> stavio sam ovaj link - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPOfurmrjxo
<ivoks> na neki post na facebooku od frendice tipa 'bog me voli'
<ivoks> pa da vidimo reakciju :)
<jelly-home> pa jel mysql nemere koristit indekse nad id IN (...) ili kaj
<Mmike> jelly, 50k entryja
<Mmike> i to jos koje je izvuko iz kverija prije
<Mmike> carlin - bog :)
<ivoks> na kraju sam uzeo ove - http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Continental&tireModel=ContiSportContact+3
<ivoks> tu su negdje sa Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT koji sam imao prije
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dosla struja
<ivoks> super sport je povecao dobit za 99% u 2011. u odnosu na 2010.
<ivoks> na zalost, super sport nije IT ili sportska kompanija
<ivoks> rijec je o najvecoj kladionici u zemlji
<ivoks> skoro 5 milijardi kuna je, tokom 2011., zavrsilo u kladionicama
<ivoks> 5 milijardi kuna
<ivoks> to je dovoljno za preporoditi sibensku zupaniju
<ivoks> to je 1/20 drzavnog proracuna
<ivoks> koje bacanje novaca
<SilverSpace> pa to je biznis :)
<Mmike> da, prevara
<Mmike> kladnje, loto, 
<ivoks> svu tu ekipu treba kastrirati
<hbogner> ovaj vikend vatromet za one koji zele ici
<ivoks> vlada misli kako ce prihodi u proracunu za 2012 biti veci od 2011
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahaaha
<ivoks> jao si ga nama
<ivoks> s time da su predvidjeni prihodi od prodaje *manji* nego oni u 2011
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva prevara
<SilverSpace> hbogner: si veceras u zg tj. na bundeku
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam popodne u zg, neznam kad se vracam
<hbogner> sutra jesam
<SilverSpace> bumo se dogovorili
<ivoks> http://euro2012.net.hr/2012/06/29/0216007.48.jpg
<ivoks> kak su se nijemci zeznuli :)
<hbogner> eto izbacili nas europski prvaci sa prvenstva :D
<Mmike> zakaj mysql ima sve te ficure
<Mmike> koje onda kad ga nakrcas s podacima, ne rade
<Mmike> recimo, archive tablice
<Mmike> tablica je velika 12 GB (sto u biti opce nije puno), i mysql se razlece :/
<ivoks> hbogner: kaj je najtuznije, mogli smo dobiti i jedne i druge, pogotovo talijane
<ivoks> sad se vidi da uopce nismo bili losi i da smo ispali u pravoj skupini smrti
<hbogner> ivoks, ova mi je zesca: http://webcafe.net.hr/2012/06/28/0422007.63.jpg
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> odes na domosfera.hr
<ivoks> i dobijes redirekt na ovaj human-readable clanak:
<ivoks> http://www.domosfera.hr/wps/portal/domosfera_public/home/!ut/p/b1/04_Sj9CPykssy0xPLMnMz0vMAfGjzOIdjYLdnXxMTQz83TzMDTwdfcNMjMzNDQ0MDIEKIoEKDHAARwNC-r30o9Jz8pOAVoXrR4EVGxt4A3W6Bno6e3sbAhX7BAe6GTgBFZtBFeCxzM8jPzdVvyA3ojI4IF0RAJvpzuc!/dl4/d5/L0lDUmlTUSEhL3dHa0FKRnNBLzRKVXFDQSEhL2hy/
<ivoks> mislim, ak wordpress moze sloziti short url...
<ivoks> http://www.domosfera.hr/wps/portal/domosfera_public/home/nekretnine/ponuda_nekretnina/!ut/p/b1/jc_dCoJAEAXgZ_EJdmYz171cI3XzJ0w025swCDH86SKC3r4puinImrsD34EzzLCKmaG-tk19aceh7h7ZOHvF88CL5za4WLqglcRNIn2gI7AjMIOIwjLTiyhCAnGe-eAhgPNfH76cgl_9FTNNNx5o6paZdxzIFAgXXCHGtIV_grUfCgJJaXMhCOALTH3zBBNz03Dsj-zcF9Ut1ydbWdYd0rMLGA!!/dl4/d5/L0lDUmlTUSEhL3dHa0FKRnNBLzRKVXFDQSEhL2hy/
<ivoks> koje se to droge konzumiraju...
<SilverSpace> talijani su super odigrali 
<ivoks> Kuća se nalazi u centru mjesta, na samoj obali mora. U sklopu kuće nalaze se tri potpuno uređena apartmana idealna za život na moru, ljetovanje ili iznajmljivanje Svi apartmani luksuzno su uređeni, klimatizirani i opremljeni sa satelitskom TV. U sklopu kuće također se nalazi potpuno uređen i uhodan restoran koji se sastoji od unutarnje sale i dvije velike terase s pogledom na jedno od najljepših ribarskih mjesta na Jadranskoj obali. 
<ivoks> Površina: 350,00 m2 
<ivoks> Cijena: 690.000,00 € ≈5.201.442,87 kn 
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> to je u jezerima
<ivoks> treba kupit zemlju
<ivoks> i onda kupiti 2-3 kontenjera
<ivoks> i to srediti
<SilverSpace> 30°
<dodobas> 13:47 < Zombywuf> Now you can almost configure MySQL to be an RDBMS :)
<hbogner> zastoooo, o zasto mi danas svi kopovi odbijaju suradnju
<hbogner> a taman se danas zurim
<hbogner> ali neeeee, danas nece moci
<hbogner> fu
<hbogner> vlc me hebe, nece u full screen, ostaje mi task bar vidljiv, thuderbird nezeli poslat mail, ....
<hbogner> tj nereagira vise
<dodobas> oh da... http://is.gd/gvyEAz je li se moglo ocekivati drugacije ? 
<dodobas> hbogner: iskljuci swap :P
<hbogner> woho, prvi put imam windows feature na linuxu
<hbogner> kad se prozor smrzne i ostavlja svoj trag kad ga mices po ekranu
<hbogner> kill -9 sve rjesava
<Astemd> hehe
<Astemd> volim ja nekad napisat kill -kill :D
<BotaniCar> dobar dan, junacine
<Mmike> hbogner, meni je to default od kad sam presao na 11.10
<Mmike> erm, 11.04
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<jelly-home> xfce ftw
<BotaniCar> i ws a lizzard long time ago , then i took ubuntu in the knee :D
<BotaniCar> jelly-home : kaj si lepega nashao ?
<lizard_ago> pozdrav drustvo
<lizard_ago> malo sam navratio da vam se javim :)
 * BotaniCar mahne lizardu
<lizard_ago> @BotaniCar poz :)
<lizard_ago> onda sta ima nova
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJlbPXZEpRE ( The Star Wars That I Used To Know )
<BotaniCar> ima to da za alfresco (comunity edition ) nema za zadnju verziju dokumentacije vezane uz nadogradnju, samo za ent. verziju 
<BotaniCar> Takodjer, ako hocu SC , moram imati domenu, inace mi pola alata nece raditi 
<BotaniCar> Pre lukav taj Microsoft .. SC Vam moze hendlati non windows makine, al daj ti ipak domenu prvo stavi :)
<lizard_ago> evo taman razmisljam kako da slozim triple-boot (tri nazastupljenije distre) samo tu ima nekih problema pa sam dosa vas malo gnjavit :)
<dodobas> lizard_ago: gentoo, archlinux i slackware ? :)
<lizard_ago> tako je :P
<lizard_ago> dakle malo googlajuci imam problem nevezan za linux distru vec za mac OSX
<lizard_ago> jasno radi se o layoutu tipkovnice
<dodobas> lizard_ago: morati ces pricaketi nekog hipstera..
<lizard_ago> to nije problem
 * lizard_ago se ceska po glavi 
<lizard_ago> kako su stvari krenile i grubu je odzvonilo bar na ubuntu
<BotaniCar> koga brige, dok god se boota :) 
<lizard_ago> istina :)
<BotaniCar> btw, lizard_ago , si probao pitati na #ubuntu ? Mislim da su ti sanse da nadjes nekog tko ima Mac , u razumnom roku, cca 50000% vece
<jelly-home> kaj je SC?
<jelly-home> a, onaj system center thingy
<BotaniCar> jesteda, ono kaj sam juce dosadjivao 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jel to sta valja
<BotaniCar> moram priznati da je preizvrsno ( ja sam MS prodana dusha, pa me uzmi s zrnom soli ) managira kaj god imas
<lizard_ago> probat cu samo bojim se da tamo niko nezna kakav je layout nase tipkovnice i o cemu ja trabunjam
<BotaniCar> lizard_ago : ali podijeli i ovdje, ako nadjes lijeka, mi smo uvijek zedni (znanja)
<lizard_ago> bit cete obavjesteni ... hvala na infu :)
<BotaniCar> Hvala tebi, unaprijed :) 
<BotaniCar> ne znam zakaj, ali znao sam da ce otici s ovog kanala da bi presao na drugi .. 
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> cacic se nece povuci iz politike
<ivoks> iako su ga proglasili krivim
<ivoks> trebao je biti iskren i reci 'ako me osude na vise godina, onda se povlacim iz politike'
<dodobas> ne kuzim, zasto bi itko ocekivao da ce se povuci iz politike
<dodobas> pa politicar je, nema odgovornosti... nikakve
<ivoks> zanimljivo je obrazlozenje 'gospodja je umrla zbog zdravstvenih problema, mladja bi osoba to mozda prezivila'
<BotaniCar> istina, ja sam ocekivao da to napravi cim je napravio saobracajku, ne sad 
<BotaniCar> osim toga, zar nije alfa i omega bivstva politicarem da si bio u zatvoru ? On je samo nekonvencionalan jer nece biti politicki zatvorenik
<BotaniCar> da sam on, svejedno bi napisao knjig .. tipa "kako sam branio Tita, pa najebao"
<ivoks> a sad... prodaja INA-e :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<lizard_ago> poz
<ivoks> kakva je ovo izjava
<ivoks> HŽ neće ukidati, ali će reducirati broj nerentabilnih vlakova
<ivoks> onda ce ih ukinuti :)
<BotaniCar> Taj isti HZ ima samo mali broj pogona za reparaciju koji ne placaju kooperantima materijale kojima repariraju, zenin otac je poslovodja u jednom i salju ih doma svako malo jer nema posla .. ukidaju oni po tiho kojesta, ne samo vlakove. Ponajprije placanja, tak da jos neke sirote obrtnike povuku za sobom .. 
<BotaniCar> fali mi zarez u prvoj recenici , nije da samo mali broj pogona ne placa nego ih ima malo, a ne placa ni jedan 
<BotaniCar> ivoks : brijem da su mislili reci da nece gasiti zeljeznicke linije, nego smanjiti broj voznji po njima 
<ivoks> ne, ne znaju sto su htjeli reci
<BotaniCar> Sad vec nude zelj. stanice u najam, unajmitelj ima odrzavati objekt i placati rentu 
<BotaniCar> nda, imas pravo 
<ivoks> – Koprivnica je oduvijek bila važno prometno čvorište, ali od prosinca ove godine postat će mala željeznička stanica s vrlo malim prometom. Kroz Koprivnicu, na žalost, više neće proći nijedan međunarodni vlak – istaknuo je u četvrtak u srcu Podravine Dalibor Petrović, zamjenik predsjednika sindikata strojovođa Hrvatske.
<ivoks> lukavo, lukavo, poslati sindikalca da kaze ljudima da ce ostati bez posla :)
<ivoks> Sadašnja uprava HŽ-a pak kaže da je od ukupno 705 vlakova samo u domaćem prijevozu 361 subvencioniran iz državnog proračuna.
<BotaniCar> nda, ostatak su teretni, i donose profit, ali o tom ne smijemo pricati :)
<dodobas> nema profita u HZu :)
<BotaniCar> ne slazem se 
<dodobas> podjelili su ih na 4-5 d.d -ova...
<BotaniCar> Ima, ali nestane , kao i trag novca koji uplatis kroz porez
<dodobas> i onda su medjusobno u dugovima...
<BotaniCar> isto si pricamo
<dodobas> sad ce to konsolidirati.. opet sve u jednom
<ivoks> pa ce za 5 godina opet razbig
<ivoks> razbit
<dodobas> i ova otpustanja... to nema smisla jer...
<dodobas> Hz ima neki fond za 'poticajnu mirovinu' ili tako nesto
<dodobas> sto ide iz proracuna
<dodobas> i vecina od tih 2000 ce uzeti tu opciju ...
<dodobas> napravit ce se veci troskovi nego da se ostavi ljude na poslu
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pa ljudi nisu jednokratni trosak, vec ponavljaujuci
<ivoks> s/ljudi/neradnici/
<dodobas> ivoks: je ali... ti zbilja mislis da nakon tih 2000 opustanja nece doci bar 1000 zaposlenja
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/original/Jun2012/60641602.jpg
<ivoks> dodobas: ako ce doci 1000 radnika, onda se isplati
<ivoks> dodobas: ako ce doci 1000 neradnika, onda se ne isplati
<dodobas> pa ne ako je ovih 2000 dobilo 2000 * 200 000 kn....
<ivoks> dodobas: to nije nis
<ivoks> ni pola milijarde
<ivoks> a podrazumijeva se da firma iz minusa ide u plus
<ivoks> ako ostane u minusu, onda jasno da nema smisla
<BotaniCar> nije, dok ne pogledas kumulativ njihovih penzija od trenutka kad ih pocnu koristiti, do trenutka kad bi ionako u mirovinu 
<ivoks> zasto mislis da ce u penziju?
<ivoks> to je otkaz, ne umirovljenje
<BotaniCar> pardon, na pol sam procitao, i naprecac to povezao s pricom o mirovinama iznad
<dodobas> ivoks: mirovina... :)
<dodobas> dobijes potica da odes ranije...
<dodobas> iz tog fonda..
<dodobas> naravno da ce ovi mladji taj novac ulozit
<BotaniCar> citam sad opet, i zanjuci nekoliko ljudi iz HZa, svi ce u mirovinu, lebac bez muke, a skoro pa isto kao place koje dobijaju 
<dodobas> u kladionicu ili negdje..
<dodobas> ali nisu nista rijesli s tih 2000
<dodobas> mozda cak i potrosili vise nega da ih ostave
<ivoks> ako nakon toga firma pocne zaradjivati, onda jesu
<BotaniCar> 'mozda'
<ivoks> mislim, nista nije crno bijelo
<ivoks> ti ces mirovine tim ljudima isplacivati i ovako i onako
<ivoks> e sad... hoces li u mjedjuvremenu rashod drzavnog proracune pretvoriti u prihod je sva tajna uspjeha
<BotaniCar> ivoks : hoces, ali ovako im das i mito da odu, i pocnes isplacivati ranije 
<ivoks> znaci, nastavimo li po starom
<ivoks> mirovine i gubici u HZ-u
<ivoks> napravi li se rez, mirovine, otpremnine i HZ pocinje zaradjivati
<ivoks> naravno, otkazi ne znace nuzno da ce firma poceti zaradjivati
<ivoks> otkazi mogu samo biti dio veceg plana rekonstruiranja
<ivoks> otkazi sami po sebi nece donijeti +
<BotaniCar> ivoks : misljenja sam da se generira lose poslovanje, planski, da se lakse proda .. samo kod nas se zapusta / prodaje / iznajmljuje strateski asset kao nation-wide prometala i prometnice
<ivoks> ja mislim kako je ipak rijec o totalnoj neposobnosti
<ivoks> to se vidi svaki dan, na nizim nivoima
<ivoks> ljudima su jednostavno debili
<ivoks> i ne odgovaraju za debilne odluke
<BotaniCar> iskreno se nadam da si u pravu, debili su manja steta nego saboteri
<ivoks> te stoga nastavljaju po starom i ne trose energiju
<ivoks> kad je HPB nastao?
<ivoks> 91.
<ivoks> to je primjer stvorene dodane vrijednosti
<ivoks> moze se prodati, a moze se reorganizirati i uciniti stalnim prihodom proracuna
<ivoks> dakle, ocito mozemo stvoriti nesto novo
<jelly-home> derp. http://img.ponibooru.org/images/cd/cdebd203def62f34c5d9180af8a12b4b
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaah , jolly one :)
<ivoks> i totalna dijagonala - http://ubuntuce.com/
<BotaniCar> includes E-Sword ! Slice the infidels ! :) 
<ivoks> the sword of the lord with an electronical edge
<ivoks> http://xiphos.org/
<ivoks> pa ovaj logo izgleda bas ko da ce satrat nekoga
<ivoks> Zoran Milanović o presudi Čačiću: Ono što mu se radi nije ljudski
<Mmike> ivoks, de, brate :)
<ivoks> cek, pa ubio je dvoje ljudi
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly-home> milanović je profesionalni ljigavac
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> ivoks, prestani citat stare vijesti, pejstat ih tu i onda pricat kak je sve u banani
<Mmike> znamo to :)
<Mmike> pejstaj radije neke lijepe sise :)
<Mmike> mlade, fine, prposne
<BotaniCar> boli Mmiketa uvo tko nama vlada, on platju dobija od ino-pornografije :)
<ivoks> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/images/2012/01/b729/04.jpg
<BotaniCar> Mmike , sunac ti zazarim, tam si di jesi vec sto let. Ni-ikad nisam dobio od tebe msg 'stari,ovak lepe cicice na celom netu nemres najti' , ni dok nisi bil ozenjen ! 
<ivoks> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/images/2012/01/b729/09.jpg
<lizard_ago> par sisa je diglo atmosferu :)
<ivoks> vidis, bolje je bilo kad je bilo o HZ-u
<ivoks> ili su svi 'otisli na WC'
<lizard_ago> hahaha
<lizard_ago> zamisli da severna uradi jos koji uradak :)
<lizard_ago> sabor bi otkazao sjednicu :)
<BotaniCar> s pravom!
<lizard_ago> ocekivao sam kod mac-ovaca vece znanje ali niko nema pravi odgovor
<BotaniCar> ada zena iz africkog plemena Ubuntu oseti da je trudna, odlazi u dzunglu sa ostalim zenama i zajedno mole i meditiraju dok ne dobiju "Detetovu pesmu". Kada se dete rodi, zajednica se okupi i zajedno pevaju detetovu pesmu. Kada zapocinje njegovo ucenje, ljudi se okupe i pevaju njegovu pesmu. Kada postaje odrastao, oni se okupe i pevaju pesmu zajedno. 
<BotaniCar> jel tak i kad se novi release radi ? :)
<ivoks> ubuntu nije pleme
<ivoks> vec nacin zivota
<Mmike> ubuntu je polupotrgan linux baziran OS, rekao bih :)
<ivoks> ili je potrgan ili nije, ne moze biti polupotrgan :)
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> serverski dio radi ok
<Mmike> manje vise, bar koliko sam ja imao iskustva
<Mmike> desktop, ajme meni
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ok, nisam probao 12.04, to cemo, NADAM SE, ovaj vikend
<Astemd> :)
<Infy__> 12.04 je ok :P
<Astemd> nekome sam ostao dužan neku kuharicu
<Astemd> ali uletjele su neke druge obveze....
<Astemd> Unity sucks, in short
<Infy__> :o
<Astemd> isto kao i GNOME 3
<Astemd> ali ostatak OS-a je jednako kvalitetan kao i svaka druga Linux distra
<Infy__> Zahtjevni ili?
<Astemd> stabilan
<Astemd> robustan
<Astemd> konfigurabilan
<Astemd> riječ kvalitetan je odgovarajuća :)
<Astemd> danas kad se Mac OS X vrti na Intel procesorima može se reći da su Mac i Linux u sličnoj situaciji glede drivera
<Astemd> za neke stvari Mac nema drivere
<Astemd> za neke Linux
<Astemd> Windozi su u relativno najboljoj situaciji
<Astemd> ali i oni su smeće jer su počeli promjenu na 64-bitnu inačicu
<Astemd> i time polako nestaje kompatibilnost sa svime prije XP-a
<Astemd> a mogla bi postojati
<Mmike> ma pazi ti molim te debiana
<Mmike> kazem mysqluy 'set global general log = 1;
<Mmike> a debian-sys-maint account mi to ubije, i vrati nazad :)
<Astemd> on je pametniji od tebe
<Astemd> :)
<Astemd> zato sam jučer napravio alias boot='egrep ^default /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Astemd> tako da vidim kad mi stavlja novi kernel jel će mi sjebati kaj ili neće :D
<SilverSpace> hm doso mi jos jedan kod za naruciti Raspberry Pi
<SilverSpace> yah da ne salju dhl narucio bi ali ovako necu ko ih hebe
<SilverSpace> Mmike: budes dosao veceras na bundek
<ivoks> Mmike: to si dodao u .cnf, jel?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne ja, neko mudar
<Mmike> to je lenny
<Mmike> i mysql 5.0
<ivoks> Mmike: pitam te jesi li config opciju postavio u .cnf?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> u debian.cnf je stajala
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> dosta mi kompjutera i mysqlova za danas
<Mmike> idem malo ubit tugu u alkoholu i drozi
<ivoks> tamo se ne stavlja nista
<ivoks> napravis svoj 99-mmike.cnf
<ivoks> i tamo slazes
<ivoks> biserko
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> u my.cnf se stavlja
<Mmike> s ovim samo komplikujes
<Mmike> al, velim, nisam ja
<Mmike> nego biser kolega neki
<Mmike> uopce
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> debilna baza, nemres s tim nish pametno :/
<Mmike> idem, FAKAT sad :)
<ivoks> hihi cisco ruteri
<ivoks> http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/EA4500-weird-login-screen-can-t-login/td-p/535846
<ivoks> kak cu dobiti kaznu
<ivoks> ovi nabijaju i galame, a kao sezona pocela
<ivoks> http://gol.dnevnik.hr/clanak/kosarka/bravo-cure-hrvatske-kosarkasice-izborile-olimpijske-igre.html
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a u cemu je problem sa dhl-om?
<ivoks> win 15
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma naplate sve zivo tak da RPi dode >500kn
<jelly-home> huh
<jelly-home> ko zna po kom to principu ide, meni nisu naplatili nista na mobitel od 190 ojra
<jelly-home> mozda si trebao uzeti nesto skuplje
<profiler1982> dal neko ima problem sa k10temp sensorom na apu c-60? ocitava 77c  u prosek
<Hrki> kako da gasim komp, preko naredbe shutdown ili poweroff ?
<Hrki> koja je razlika
<obruT> poweroff je link na reboot
<obruT> a reboot u nekim slucajevima zove shutdown :)
 * obruT u dilemi da li nakon ovogodisnjih 1700+ km bez spd-ejki ode na maraton u njima :P ... mogli bi mi se upaliti misici koji "vuku" :P
<Hrki> jel ima neki nacin da za shutdown komandu netrebam sudo usera ?
<Astemd> Hrki: zakaj ti sudo smeta?
<jelly-home> Hrki: drzi root shell otvoren negdje?
<Hrki> Astemd: ma pokusavam ugasti komp kad mi filezilla skine svoje, pise da dodam putanju do bash skripte
<Hrki> i dodam shudown now, ali me onda pita za sudo pass :D
<Astemd> aha
<Astemd> ja to rješavam tak da u /etc/sudoers narihtam da me nikad ne pita za pass :D
<Hrki> btw, koji je najbolji ftp klient za linuxe
<Hrki> naravno da ima gui :)
<Astemd> meni filezilla
<Astemd> ima i nekih drugih koje sam rabio davno
<Astemd> ali odkad je filezilla došla preuzela je "tržište"
<Hrki> ma jer sam dosao na njihov support na ircu ali nema puno ljudi
<Hrki> pa sam mislio da ekipa koristi nesto drugo
<Hrki> ali mi nije jasno zasto me komp zajebava kada stavim shutdown now, i naravno unesem sudo pass
<Hrki> uopce se nece ugasiti, sve ugasi, ali ne napravi power off
<Astemd> to liči na problem BIOSa odnosno hardvera
<Astemd> makar jako mi je to poznato
<Astemd> mislim da se to i meni događalo na nekom kompu svojedobno
<Astemd> ali pojma nemam kako sam to riješio :D
<Astemd> mislim da je ta matična uskoro pustila bijeli dim....
<Astemd> i onda više nisam imao problem :D
<Hrki> moguce, jer je stariji komp, 
<Hrki> stavio sam lubuntu
<Hrki> ali, ako gasim preko ikone onda sve radi :)
<Astemd> mislim da je to neki crni voodoo :D
<Astemd> baci malo soli preko ramena
<Astemd> i onda pogledaj u /etc
<Astemd> što kaže kristalna kugla :D
<Hrki> problem je da vise nisam za tim kompom, otiso sam u drugi grad :D
<Astemd> za razliku od Windoza koji su ko hrvatska vlada, uvijek neki klinac rade ali nikad niš pametno
<Astemd> Linux je kao kristalna kugla
<Astemd> ako znaš gdje gledati sve možeš skužiti zašto se događa
<Hrki> ok, a koji ti najdrazi pdf reader? :D
<Hrki> slazem se
<Astemd> imam 3
<Astemd> Evince na Linuxu
<Astemd> Foxit na Windozima iako Evince radi i tamo
<Astemd> a kako Evince ne podržava sva sranja koja su natrpali u PDF
<Astemd> imam instaliran i Adobe bloated junk za svaki slučaj
<Astemd> ako mislim da ga Evince ne renderira pravilno
<Hrki> probat cu onda taj, jer me zajebavo neki pdf reader neznam mu ni ime
<Astemd> Evince ti je default pod Ubuntu-om
<Astemd> ima jednu manu
<Astemd> obično mi otvori dokument u krivom zoomu
<Astemd> ili prevelik, ili premali
<Astemd> ima ono - snimi ovaj pogled kao defaultni
<Astemd> ali to radi jednom ili dvaput i onda opet po svome :)
<Hrki> lol :D
<Astemd> ali brz je
<Astemd> brzo se diže i brzo renderira
<Astemd> to su osobine koje cijenim kod softvera
<Hrki> yep, dizajn mi je najmanje bitan
#ubuntu-hr 2012-06-30
<ivoks> 'jutro
<ivoks> kradja wc papira je dovoljna da ne mozete pristupiti javnom natjecaju
<ivoks> prometna nesreca sa smrtnim posljedicama... pih... dogadja se svaki dan
<ivoks> Čačić je kazao da je sud potvrdio njegovo gledište kako je odgovoran za nesreću, ali ne i kriv 
<ivoks> sta sve necemo cuti :)
<ivoks> jao komentar 'Jelačićev trg treba preimenovati u trg Radomira Čačića jer je on ipak ubio više Mađara od Jelačića bana'
<ivoks> HP has publicly confirmed that it has cancelled plans to bring a Windows RT (aka Windows on ARM) tablet to market in time for the Windows 8 debut.
<ivoks> Mmike: http://lifehacker.com/5922344/classicmenu-indicator-brings-ubuntus-classic-menu-to-unity
<Mmike> jos da skuzim kak da maknem ono "mario splivalo" 
<Mmike> eh :)
<dodobas> Mmike: instaliras Mint :P
<dodobas> i to onaj debian based :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> reboot
<Mmike> k'o windowse da imam :)
<hbogner> jel tko bio sinoc na vatrometu
<Mmike> ma jok :/
<Mmike> opce nisam razmisljao o tome
<Mmike> bude i vecras, jelda?
<Mmike> ja bi iso fotkat to
<Mmike> al' neznam di bi bila dobra pozicija
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi veceras u zg
<SilverSpace> sunoc mi se nije dalo ic do bundeka
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jesam danas
<hbogner> mogli bi veceras, samo kad to pocinje?
<hbogner> Mmike, pozicija ovisi hoce bit vjetra
<hbogner> ako hoce ovisi o njemu
<hbogner> imas 4 opcije, sjeverni narip, juzni nasip, istocni most, zapadni most
<Hrki> ivoks: mene zanima dali i dalje trebas donesti potvrdu o ne vodjenju sudskog procesa kod zaposljavanja u coningu
<SilverSpace> hbogner: sinoc je negdje oko 11,45 pocelo
<SilverSpace> kazu da je na rasporedu u 11.20 vatromet
<SilverSpace> http://www.vatrometi.com/image/pic2.jpg
<hbogner> eto taman sam fulao bus u 10 i cekao do ponoci
<hbogner> znaci da sam stigao na bus vidio bi vatromet
<SilverSpace> Mmike: najbolje je sa bundeka na nasipu 
<SilverSpace> tako je i postavljeno da se od tamo vidi najbolje
<Mmike> javit cu se
<Mmike> nemam pojma sad :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma kak sad nemas pojma, pa pivu bumo spili koju
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/druga-prilika-vatromet-ako-ste-sinoc-propustili-galerija-425808
<hbogner> vruuuceeee
<hbogner> 29°C mi je u stanu
<dodobas> bas je super...
<dodobas> jucer jucer iskljucili plin u ulici...
<dodobas> jutros u zgradi...
<hbogner> cim rucam selim se na tvoje radno mjesto dodobas :D
<dodobas> i nece ga pustati dok se ne zamjeni ventil za cijelu zgradu
<dodobas> predstavnika stanara nema... otisao na godisnji ili nesto
<hbogner> jooj, nama u petak isto iskljucili i tek tokom iduceg tjedan kad su dosli majstori popravit, pa tek onda plinara provjerit i pustit
<dodobas> a da se ventil zamjeni... predstavnik treba napraviti zahtjev u GSK
<hbogner> mislim, ovo kod nas bilo prije
<dodobas> koji se nece niti pomaknuti prije ponedjeljka
<hbogner> pa sta nema neko zig i slicno=
<dodobas> sve mi se to cini da samo zele novac iz pricuve
<dodobas> mjenaju ventile koji su dobri...
<ivoks> Hrki: coning je propao
<ivoks> Hrki: sve caciceve firme su propale
<ivoks> a na kaj varazdin lici, necu ni komentirati
<hbogner> woho, jos samo 50 gigaza provuc kroz pgsql :D
<ivoks> Mmike: kupio sam si onu knjigu... mysql
<ivoks> Mmike: 7$ je skroz ok
<ivoks> razmisljam otici do londona na tjedan dana... povratna karta iz zadra je 62€
<ivoks> http://oreilly.com/catalog/errata.csp?isbn=0636920021964
<Hrki> gledam kate croatie airlines, do londona iz zagreba 560€
<Hrki> ne kuzim, sta su njihovi avioni bolji od npr easyjeta
<ivoks> jesu
<ivoks> ali postoji tu vise razlika
<ivoks> low cost prijevoznici imaju neka ogranicenja
<Hrki> tipa ? meni hrana nit ne valja u avionu
<Hrki> airbus je airbus
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> interior aviona svaka kompanija sama uredjuje
<ivoks> airbus od ryanaira ima cca 50 vise mjesta nego od CA
<Hrki> cuj za 500€ razlike u cijeni me bas ne dira interijer
<Hrki> bitno da se avion ne srusi
<ivoks> avioni od CA prolaze detaljne provjere nakon svakog slijetanja
<ivoks> avioni od ryanaira su na cekanju 20ak minuta i pregled se radi jednom dnevno
<ivoks> osoblje u low cost kompanijama je manje placeno
<ivoks> nemas zabavni program
<ivoks> par brojki
<ivoks> easyjet ima 6772 putnika na jednog zaposlenog
<ivoks> ryanair ima 9679 putnika na jednog zaposlenog
<ivoks> air france i british airways imaju oko 700 zaposlenih na jednog putnika
<ivoks> 16% razlike otpada na gustocu sjedala
<hbogner> zar baš toliko? :D
<ivoks> 10% na manji broj servisa
<Hrki> jebita, bis da se i air franceov srusio 
<ivoks> http://flowingdata.com/wp-content/uploads/yapb_cache/airlines.2lj277p7ejc4wc4cc4g8gggc4.2xne1totli0w8s8k0o44cs0wc.th.png
<ivoks> nda... ryanair ne smije letiti preko oceana
<ivoks> low cost komapnije su vezane za kontinente
<Hrki> ja dok sam isao do pariza, u avion je bio popunjenj 20%
<Hrki> rekli su nam da mozemo sjedit di hocemo
<Hrki> isto je bilo 3-4 stuarda kao i kod CA
<Hrki> uopce nisam vidio neku razliku, cak mi se cini da je pilot i bolje vozio
<Hrki> tj, ljepse je sletio
<ivoks> ionako to automatika slijece :)
<Hrki> onda imaju bolju automatku :
<ivoks> je, sad ces ti zakljuciti na temelju jednog leta
<ivoks> CA uopce nema lose zrakoplove
<Hrki> bila su 2 :)
<Hrki> ma znam, letio sam s njima puno puta, ali osim rucka u avionu nije mi bas bilo tolko bolje
<Mmike> ivoks, troubleshooting? nisam tu citao, ona 'high performance' je vrlo nelosa
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> Hrki: ja ne letim puno sa low cost kompanijama; letio sam jednom sa german wingsom
<ivoks> avion je bio ok
<Mmike> ivoks, jelda :)
<ivoks> naplacivali su svasta
<ivoks> ali najgore od svega je sva ta bagra u avionu
<Mmike> ima ona neka ukrajinska low-cost
<ivoks> koja ne zna citati broj sjedala
<Mmike> naplacuje ti ulazak wc :) :)
<ivoks> koja misli da se avion zapalio zato sto se klima kondenzirala
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> ali opet, bolje nego sa al italia :D
<ivoks> e ta ekipa je fakat losa :)
<Hrki> kakav ti se cini easyjet?
<ivoks> nisam letio s njima
<Hrki> ja sam s njima, oko 10x sa CA i tunis air
<ivoks> letio sa sam za CA, germanwings, Czeck airlines, air france, lufthansa, lufthansa city, air dolomiti, al italia, us airways, delta... sta ja znam
<Hrki> tunis je dalako najaci
<Hrki> i ima brutalne avione :D
<ivoks> letio sam sa ^
<ivoks> united airlines isto
<ivoks> united airlines ima jako dobar entertainment sustav
<ivoks> na linuxu, cak vidis i pingvina u frame bufferu prilikom butanja
<ivoks> ali hrpa filmova i serija... hrpetina
<ivoks> dobro dodje na tim 8-10 satnim letovima
<Mmike> http://www.oblik-atelier.com/wheretobuy.html
<Mmike> koji vam je prvi stockist gore?
<ivoks> Accessory Artist
<ivoks> us airways me razocarao
<ivoks> nikad tako los let...
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> al zato delta i lufthansa sa internetom tokom leta... milina
<Hrki> jbg, puno letis na daleke relacije :)
<Hrki> ja se drzim europe, 2 sata let pa ni ne gledam konfor
<ivoks> da, za to je ok
<ivoks> al za ove duge letove...
 * Mmike je letio Tanzania Airom (ili tako necim)
<ivoks> zamisli da to leti low cost
<ivoks> ubio bi za vodu nakon nekog vremena
<Mmike> 2500 kuna od StoneTowna to Nairobia
<Hrki> yep
<Mmike> opcija je bila 19 sati autobusom za 400 kuna :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jel bilo kokosi u avionu? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne :) al' smo preletjeli preko kilimandjara i vidjeli da nema snijega gore :)
<ivoks> e... idem lec i odmorit
<Mmike> ja sam, doduse, prespavao jer sam se noc prije napio
<Mmike> treba
<Mmike> idem i ja
<ivoks> sinoc sam zaruzio
 * Mmike ce sad zaruzit :)
<ivoks> neke cehinje pokupili
<Mmike> idem na rotstilj neki
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> priblizavajne EU :0
<ivoks> da, bratimljenje :)
<Mmike> ok, odo
<Mmike> pusa sviom
<hbogner> ivoks, co to mas :D
<jelly-home> prosím pane
<jelly-home> otkud ubuntu (11.04) kupi podatke o vremenskoj prognozi?  Fali mi Pula na izbor
<fluffyguy> Pokušavam napraviti Arch Linux Live USB ( koristim Lubuntu 12.04),pa me zanima kako formatirati USB tj. staviti instalaciju na sdc  jer trenutno koristi sdc1 sto baš i ne paše Archu (daje 30 sec timeout error)
<jelly-home> normalne distre samo zdumpaš drito na stick tj. na /dev/sdc
<fluffyguy> pokusao sam to napraviti sa dd
<jelly-home> i?
<fluffyguy> ali nije bootao
<jelly-home> mozda arch nema hybrid iso image potreban da bi to radilo
<fluffyguy> dd if=lokacija.iso of=dev/sdc
<jelly-home> modulo tipografske greške?  da.
<fluffyguy> pokušao sam i sa unibootin i universal...cak i sa LiLi
<fluffyguy> Arch me očito mrzi 
<jelly-home> pazi da taj usb stick nije namontiran u trenutku dok mu pregazujes sadrzaj
<fluffyguy> e da ,to me zezalo sa dd
<fluffyguy> kad ga unmountam
<fluffyguy> nece izvrsiti komandu
<fluffyguy> jer kao nema device-a
<jelly-home> umountaj ga iz root ljuske, a ne sa gnome klikalicom koja se pravi pametna i odspoji usb uređaj 
<jelly-home> to ima smisla kad se stick koristi za prijenos podataka, ali u ovom slučaju ne
<fluffyguy> Istina... očito je tu bio za*eb
<SilverSpace> ha pa ne unmountati device nego samo particiju 
<fluffyguy> Na greškama se uči :)
<jelly-home> zlobnici bi rekli da je samo korištenje Arch Linuxa greška
<fluffyguy> Zašto? 
<fluffyguy> I da dd metoda opet failala...  nekako mi se čini da si Arch i ja nismo suđeni
<jelly-home> [Re: zašto] http://www.psi-jack.info/wiki/linux/distributions 
<jelly-home> al taj lik se baš namjerio na arch, pa ko zna
<baga> šta nemožeš napraviti bootabilni usb za arch il?
<fluffyguy> baga ne ide nikako
<baga> ok probaj ovako
<fluffyguy> jelly-home oke to je stvarno ogorčenost prema archu
<baga> ukopcas usb, u terminalu pokreneš "sudo fdisk -l" da vidiš kako ti se zove usb uređaj (vjerovatno ce bit /dev/sdb ili /dev/sdc)
<baga> i kad vidis da je ukopcan (cak mislim da ni netreba bit unmountan)
<fluffyguy> sdc
<fluffyguy> mountan je ,ali lako za to 
<baga> u terminal ukucas "sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=/path/to/arch-linux.iso"
<baga> meni tako uspije svaki put
<baga> naravno, /path/to/arch-linux.iso je putanja do .iso imagea
<baga> to promjeniš
<baga> i onda ti se nece pokazivat nikakav output na teminalu neg samo ko da je zaštekao
<fluffyguy> ovo je komanda sa službenog arch wikija baga "# dd if=archlinux.iso of=/dev/sd[x] "
<baga> hmm
<baga> možda sam ja pobrkao xD
<baga> sa tom komandom ti neide?
<fluffyguy> mislim lako moguce da si u pravu jer njihova metoda mi nikako ne radi
<fluffyguy> ne
<fluffyguy> samo dobijem pulsirajuci "_"
<baga> ajd idem ja probat opet evo sekunda
<fluffyguy> sa unebootin i ostalom ekipom dobijem bootmenu ,ali i Error da ne moze naci device 30 sec
<fluffyguy> baga oke, hvala
<baga> fluffyguy, meni radi ova moja probaj tako :)
<baga> tj jesi ako si dobio pulsirajući cursor
<baga> sad samo cekaj da završi kopiranje
<fluffyguy> Evo ide sad sa tvojom komadnom
<baga> jer ti nece izbacivat nikakav output, tek kad završi, a topotraje par min
<fluffyguy> komandom*
<baga> eto :)
<baga> sretno sa arch-om
<fluffyguy> ne,krivo sam se izrazio
<fluffyguy> evo sad ide "pokušaj" sa tvojom komandom
<fluffyguy> :D
<fluffyguy> ali hvala svejedno
<baga> aha xD
<baga> ajd probaj pa javi dal ide
<baga> meni ide bez beda
<baga> al trebaš pait da u komandu ukucaš bap /dev/sdc a ne recimo /dev/sdc1, jer ne traži particiju točno nego cijeli uređaj
<baga> pazit* baš*
<fluffyguy> sudo dd if=/dev/sdc/ of=/home/op/archlinux-2011.08.19-core-i686.iso
<fluffyguy>   valja?
<baga> /dev/sdc
<baga> bez ove zadnje /
<fluffyguy> ok
<fluffyguy> Ako ovo uspije morat cu ih pitati kakve su im to upute na wikiju ^^
<baga> fluffyguy, ne, zajebo sam brijem, nikak da mi završi dd xD
<baga> idem probat ovu njihovu
<fluffyguy> xD
<baga> evo dobio sam output svoje kak treba "505412+0 records in 505412+0 records out 258770944 bytes (259 MB) copied, 42.9973 s, 6.0 MB/s"
<baga> tak nekaj u tom stilu treba bit napisano da znas da je zavrsilo
<fluffyguy> ček
<fluffyguy> sa tvojom metodom?
<baga> da O.o
<fluffyguy> ajd onda cu je nastaviti 
<fluffyguy> tj. stavit ispocetka
<baga> ali to je ispisalo nakon kaj sam terminirao naredbu
<baga> možda sam trebao jos malo pricekat
<fluffyguy> Note: You can also add bs=4M to speed up the dd process.    ovo radi?
<baga> probaj :)
<baga> nisam dosad imao potrebu koristit
<fluffyguy> sad cu :D
<baga> baš sam isto neki dan razmišljao stavit ponovno arch
<baga> ali zadnji put kad sam ga stavljao mi je pacman zadavao gro problema oko sign-anja paketa i svega da sam na kraju nakon par dana prčkanja po njemu da napravim da radi, nisam uspio pa sam odustao xD
<baga> tip: čim instaliraš arch odma isključi ipv6, meni je zadavao previše problema
<fluffyguy> baga ma mislio sam to starom stavit
<fluffyguy> da vidim kak izgleda i kakav je response...a starom je samo bitno da ima ikona firefoxa na desktopu
<baga> fluffyguy, a jesi našo pravu distribuciju xD arch je zadnje što bi starcima stavljao xD
<baga> najebat ces se bezveze, lakše ti je stavit neku lubuntu ili nešto ako je stari komp i miran si
<fluffyguy> ej ej 
<fluffyguy> ja koristim lubuntu :P
<baga> eto :P
<fluffyguy> Sad koriste Bodhi linux
<baga> kako se snalaze u bodhi-u?
<baga> nije ni ona baš najintuitivniji desktop koji sam vidio
<baga> on*
<fluffyguy> Gle ... imaju ikone za mail,chat i browsanje
<baga> a istina
<fluffyguy> i ne moram panicariti za viruse kao na W7
<fluffyguy> samo stavi no script i adblock
<fluffyguy> i miran sam ...koliko toliko :)
<baga> trebo bi i ja svojima stavit neku
<baga> svako malo neke viruse beru
<fluffyguy> ma sve im je bolje od windowsa
<baga> istina
<baga> stavio sam i ja ponovno dd da vrti i još uvijek mi vrti, šta je poludio pa je tak spor, ne sjecam se da je prije bio tak xD
<fluffyguy> sad korstim komandu sa njihovog kanala
<fluffyguy> dd if=/home/op/archlinux-2011.08.19-core-i686.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=4M
<baga> jel radi?
<fluffyguy> još kopira
<fluffyguy> :D
<baga> da i meni sa ovom mojom xD
<baga> a niš vidit cemo, kooj završi ta pobjednik xD
<baga> koja*
<baga> mogo bi i ja probat arch ponovno stavit, najviše me jebao taj pacman (package manager) kad su uveli to signanje paketa
<baga> prije toga sam ga koristio godinu dana i bez problema
<fluffyguy> I zasto si ga "napustio"
<baga> iskreno
<baga> dosadilo mi je jer je bilo malo previše updateova, pa taman kaj sam nekaj postavio, došle nove verzije paketa, pa rekoh idem isprobat novo kaj ima
<baga> i onda mi se uvijek nekaj zbrejka
<baga> prebrzo paketi prelaze iz testing u current
<fluffyguy> Da to sam cuo 
<baga> tak da ako misliš koristit arch
<fluffyguy> daj e bleeding edge updates iz AUR-a dobar koliko i loš
<baga> nemoj updateat sve čim vidiš neki update
<baga> pogledaš prvo dal ima nekih bugova u  novim vrezijama i to
<fluffyguy> Zasad me ovaj Lubuntu 12.04 "zadržao"
<baga> ali odličan je :)
<baga> mene je samo taj pacman zeznuo
<fluffyguy> ništa posebno ,ali služi svrsi
<baga> kad je došao taj update i sve mi poremetio onda sam popizdio i maknuo arch xD
<baga> da lubuntu je super :)
<fluffyguy> haha 
<baga> lxde leti na svakom hardveru
<fluffyguy> sjecam se kad sam prvi put stavio ubuntu 8.0
<fluffyguy> sve super sve pet,cak i compiz fino radio 
<fluffyguy> i onda sam isao prckat po xorg-u i fstab (naravno blagog pojma nisam imao sto radim) 
<fluffyguy> I naravno totalno sam ga srezo
<fluffyguy> :D
<baga> :D
<baga> a svi smo tako nešto prošli više manje
<baga> tako se i nauči jel
<fluffyguy> pa no 
<fluffyguy> Poznanik mi je preporucio Gentoo
<fluffyguy> da si ga sam kompajliram za svoj hardwer
<baga> da i ja sam ga razmatrao
<fluffyguy> ali to kad budem imao više vremena za čitanje 
<baga> ali sam se bojao da ne izgubim previše vremena na kompajliranje i onda da dobijem nekaj osrednje
<fluffyguy> njegoc kolega je tri dana kompajlirao 
<baga> uff
<fluffyguy> mislim da moj P4 ne bi bolje prošao
<fluffyguy> ^^
<baga> da ni moj stari athlon xD
<fluffyguy> ajd da je prescott
<fluffyguy> ali nortwood 2.6 naah
<baga> ja bi mogo isprobat gentoo kad uzmem sad za jedno mjesec dana novi laptop
<baga> e da pitam
<baga> misliš da mi se isplati uzet laptop novi ili novi komp? ovaj moj komp je star 6 godina, laptop nemam (osim malog 10" netbooka)
<baga> pa sam mislio možda laptop koristit kao zamjenu za desktop
<fluffyguy> pa kao imaš netbook
<fluffyguy> uzmi si desktop
<fluffyguy> znaci novi komp
<baga> misliš?
<baga> mislio sam možda ak uzmem neki 17" laptop
<fluffyguy> laptop .baterija-pregrijavanje itd,ali to je samo moje mišljenje
<baga> da ga mogu čist nosit na more il tak nešto i nosit sve sa sobom
<fluffyguy> mislim da nemaš netbook onda bi možda i pomislio na laptop :D
<baga> makar to mogu riješit sa dropboxom il nešim
<baga> nečim*
<fluffyguy> Ako radiš na njemu onda da
<baga> a nisam neki gejmer tak da da, više za posao ovak
<baga> vidit cu jos
<fluffyguy> kao Å¡to rekoh ,zavisi od potebe :D
<fluffyguy> potrebe*
<baga> da xD
<baga> jesi imao možda 17" laptop?
<baga> jel se da nosit
<fluffyguy> 15 " 
<fluffyguy> ali zasto ne?
<fluffyguy> pa imas torbu ,tj. kupiš si ju
<baga> a niš
<baga> možda štedit za neki ultrabook od 2 kile xD
<baga> il kolko su već
<fluffyguy> samo gledaj da ima dobru wifi karticu uza sebe
<baga> naravno
<baga> atherosovu il nikakvu
<fluffyguy> naravno :)
<baga> tnx, budem vidio još
<baga> meni dd još traje
<baga> mislim da niš od toga xD
<fluffyguy> hahaha
<baga> tebi?
<fluffyguy> meni je zavrsio prije 10 min
<baga> jebemu sve
<baga> xD
<fluffyguy> 245+1 records in
<fluffyguy> 245+1 records out
<fluffyguy> 1030750208 bytes (1.0 GB) copied, 222.159 s, 4.6 MB/s
<baga> pazi meni
<baga> nakon Å¡to sam stisnuo ctrl+c
<baga> 6839076864 bytes (6.8 GB) copied, 1409.45 s, 4.9 MB/s
<baga> nekaj sam sjebao garant xD
<fluffyguy> nadam se da ces moci boot-ati sistem nakon toga haha
<baga> idem vidit jel usb radi uopce više
<baga> usb prazan
<baga> haha
<baga> jebeno
<baga> odu procesorski ciklusi
<fluffyguy> nadam se da nije otišlo još štogod 
<fluffyguy> :D
<baga> da probamo xD
<baga> noup, radi usb bez greške
<baga> hmm
<fluffyguy> tehnicki 
<baga> a dam se kladit da sam prije tako radio bootabilni usb xD
<fluffyguy> ti si radio prijenosUSB-a na .iso xD
<fluffyguy> mislim barem po komandi
<baga> da
<baga> neznam
<baga> prevruće mi je da razmišljam očito 
<baga> xD
<fluffyguy> Istina... 
<fluffyguy> sve nekako gledam kako ugasiti komp i staviti još jedan fan pod drugi hard
<fluffyguy> 48 C
<baga> hahahahaha
<baga> iso image mi ima 6.8 gb
<baga> hahahahahahah
<baga> jebeno
<fluffyguy> znaci moram ponovno skopirati
<fluffyguy> jer sam prije "pravog" kopiranja koristio tvoju metodu
<fluffyguy> ali ajd imam backup -iso -a
<baga> moguće :/
<baga> sjebo sam te sori
<fluffyguy> još mi čudno bilo kako to da piše 1 gb prijenos 
<fluffyguy> xD
<fluffyguy> to je to kad "profesionalci" barataju 
<baga> jelda xD
<baga> sori
<baga> al nije mi jasno
<baga> možda sam ja prije koristio dd of=/dev/sdb if=/path
<baga> zato jer znam da sam prvo ukucavao sdb pa onda iso image
<fluffyguy> dd if=archlinux.iso of=/dev/sd[x] 
<fluffyguy> to je ispravan način
<jelly-home> mda, nekima je prvo izlaz pa ulaz
<jelly-home> fluffyguy: redoslijed nije bitan, ali značenje of= i if= jest
<baga> jelly-home, da to je to
<fluffyguy> znam majstore,saznali smo to na teži način
<baga> nažalost
<fluffyguy> ma nema problema ,i da nisam imao backup ,niej velik iso za skinut
<fluffyguy> 92+1 records in
<fluffyguy> 92+1 records out
<fluffyguy> 389021696 bytes (389 MB) copied, 106.824 s, 3.6 MB/s
<fluffyguy> Sad se cini da je oke
<baga> eto i meni sad uspjelo kad sam zamjenio if i of
<fluffyguy> dobro da me nisi savjetovao za formatiranje hardova ili neceg takvog haha
<baga> jelda xD
<baga> jbg
<fluffyguy> Ništa odoh stavit fan , i isprobat arch na drugom kompu
<fluffyguy> valjda ce radit
<baga> sretno
<baga> zapamti
<baga> odma izgasi ipv6
<baga> vjeruj mi
<baga> xD
<fluffyguy> hehe budem ,pozdrav 
<baga> pozdrav
<jelly-home> hmha, www.raspbian.org
<hbogner> jel ide to na vatromet?
<jelly-home> koji vatromet
<hbogner> na bundeku
<hbogner> poceo vatromet, cujem do ovdje
<hbogner> al ljen sam bio otic
<jelly-home> ovdje se ne cuje
<jelly-home> valjda slave prijestupnu sekundu
<jelly-home> ovaj vikend je cijelu sekundu duzi nego obicno!
<jelly-home> also: debian wheezy frozen
<Infy__> up to you man
<Infy__> opa
<Infy__> connectbot promjenio channel 
<hbogner> jelly, festival vatrometa, jucer, danas, sutra
<hbogner> evo opet se cuje
#ubuntu-hr 2012-07-01
<jelly-home> ak vam je neki server poludio nakon 2 ujutro... http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-today
<jelly-home> - necija serverska, potrosnja struje nakon leap sekunde: http://cl.ly/1Y242N1D2G0W1I2X1b17
<jelly-home> - neciji server, https://img.skitch.com/20120701-ttqh4we2upr2his9tn85n75jtc.png
<jelly-home> - reddit down; instagram je bio down tijekom dana
<dodobas> yeloe
<jelly-home> http://blog.mozilla.org/it/2012/06/30/mysql-and-the-leap-second-high-cpu-and-the-fix/
<ivoks> ja nisam nista primijetio
<ivoks> Clock: inserting leap second 23:59:60 UTC
<Mmike> ja danas ne radim :)
<Mmike> dal' ima tool koji bi radio kao iotop, ali za mrezu
<Mmike> znaci, da mi pokazuje po pidu, koliko koliko jase po eth divajsovima
<ivoks> cini se kako se samo rhelovi ruse
<Mmike> moj server doma, i ovih 10ak nezavisnih rade ok
<Mmike> i ubuntuji svi rade ok
<ivoks> ni ja nisam imao nikakav problem
<Mmike> a vidim da i pornjava radi, bar ovak izvana :)
<Mmike> nego, kaj mislite, ocel' prec temperatura 39 danas?
<CrazyLemon> meni mysql i chrome poludili :)
<Mmike> Sada: Vrapce - 36, Tresnjevka - 35, Sljeme - 27, Puntijarka - 25
<ivoks> jadransko more - 23
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> stoga, vrijeme je za plazu
<Mmike> Sljeme, ipak.
<ivoks> leap second u ubuntuu je dodan 9.3.202.
<ivoks> 2012.
<ivoks> tko nije radio update, mogao je imati problema
<ivoks> vrijeme je za kupanje
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> zove me sad lik d amu stalo sve
<Mmike> reko, ok, sad cemo s backupa (nevezano uz leap second)
<Mmike> nemrem se spojit na backup
<Mmike> reko, kaj s tim?
<Mmike> a, to, veli lik. to sam otkazao, ima godinu dana.
<Mmike> kao, server radi, al' link ne radi
<Mmike> reko, krasno :)
<Dorex> Pozz... Ima ko mi moze dati par savjeta u vezi ubuntu... ?
<jelly-home> meni su RHEL6 i 64bitni Debian 6 radili probleme, al srecom ne treba rebootat
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<ivoks> mora biti neki pattern
<ivoks> jelly-home: bili su updejtani?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-24
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb / maksimir
<datase`> jelly-home: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is 17.1°C (7:46 AM CEST on June 24, 2013). Conditions: Light Rain. Humidity: 80%. Dew Point: 14.0°C. Pressure: 29.89 in 1012 hPa (Rising). 
<jelly-home> \o/
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> dan zajeban
<ivoks> zahladilo :)
<drj_cro> ma napokon se moze normalno disat :)
<jelly> taman za kratke rukave
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> koja tuca :/
<jelly> kakva tuca o cem pricas
<ivoks> nista od maslina ove godine :/
<ivoks> kakva
<ivoks> sad ces vidjeti
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1000189_10201394512405254_1076677231_n.jpg
<ivoks> to je sad, prije 2-3 sata
<ivoks> inace je to plaza :D
<ivoks> sad je klizaliste
<SilverSpace> ides 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q73/s720x720/946827_10201394644968568_339154175_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q77/s720x720/1010181_10201394579646935_1299664248_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q75/s720x720/1016124_10201394511685236_1843791820_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201394510645210&l=22372233714468216
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1017221_547724645291259_1978505208_n.jpg
<ivoks> na sta slanica lici :/
<SilverSpace> koliko je dugo padao led
<drj_cro> sad vrecu i brzo skupit led da imas za cjelo ljeo hladit cugu :)
<drj_cro> s/ljeo/ljeto/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: jedno pola sata
<ivoks> ne zelim ni znati kako je bilo ekipi u satorima
<SilverSpace> ivoks: svi zavrsili u wc i praonica :) tako smo mi jedne godine jedini cvrsti objekt 
<ivoks> pa i mi smo se sklonili u pizzeriu
<budz0r> danas bas neka tisina ovdje
<ivoks> vecina ne radi
<ivoks> proradio adsl, sam od sebe
<ivoks> zamisli to :)
<budz0r> :)
<dodobas> pogurali su malo elektrone...
<dodobas> budz0r: kako si ono rekao da se zove ona igra od lesh-a ?
<budz0r> dodobas: samo cas
<budz0r> dodobas: http://minefield.bitcoinlab.org/?secret=CuL1lr6BCRmRJGsr
<dodobas> ok, to sam i uspio naci... po tvom opisu...
<dodobas> cisti gamble :)
<budz0r> :)
<dodobas> totalno mi je jasno kako ekipa pusi... :)
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> LN u pet popodne?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVGNLvxavxo
<datase> ivoks: Title: Alex After Anesthesia, Views: 112350, Rating: 96.66956%
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-25
<dodobas> yello
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/pzyPFPu
<ivoks> pa ne vjerujem
<ivoks> macke se pare usred bijela dana pred vratim kuce
<ivoks> i ne daju se potjerati
<vzugcic> to su takve macke, cijepljene :)
<ivoks> al ono, dodjem na metar od njih i ne bjeze
<vzugcic> ak'je samo jedan macak, onda valjda nebu ne znam kak dugo trajalo :D
<jelly-home> samo jedan?  zar i kod njih ima orgijanja?
<vzugcic> instaliram nesto, moram iskljuciti xchat... see you all later
<vzugcic> ajme jelly-home ti kao da si od jucer :D
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/15/Pakistan_airforce_K8_with_A380.jpg
<ivoks> kad bi ovaj iza mogao govoriti, rekao bi 'kepeci...'
<jelly-home> pa je, al jel bi radije vozio mali sportski auto ili 25 tonski kamion
<ivoks> ma ovaj iza je i veci i jaci i brzi :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ali nije zabavan :)
<dodobas> ne mozes ga provesti ispod mosta prema krku... :)
<jelly-home> ok onda, skuter vs. 18-wheeler
<jelly-home> pitat ekipu koja trosi gro novaca za kontrole i tri ekrana i softver za simulaciju leta dal je zabavan, I guess
<obruT> svi cute... ko da je neki praznik...
<obruT> laku noc...
<vzugcic> noc :)
<fprint> koju verziju instalirati na ibm r50e i da radi xbmc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-26
<infy-> noć
<ivoks> stiglo rjesenje za porez
<ivoks> sunce im zarko... :)
<ivoks> mater t-comu
<jelly> mater!
<ivoks> pos aparat - zaboravi
<ivoks> fiskalizacija - zaboravi
<jelly> ?
<ivoks> pa imam turisticku agenciju na tom broju
<jelly> al zasto zaboravi, kaj ne stima?
<ivoks> i ne mogu naplatiti gostima s kartice
<ivoks> ne radi mi jos uvijek adsl ni telefon
<jelly> tether?
<ivoks> to je sad tocno tjedan dana
<ivoks> ne mogu to za pos aparat
<jelly> zasto ne, kaj gledaju IP range?
<ivoks> spaja se na telefon, ne na ethernet
<jelly> oh fuck, zasto
<ivoks> ne znam ni ja
<ivoks> mislio sam ih zvati i vidjeti moze li na eth
<jelly> zar radi dialout?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> jelly: jesi rijesio ldape? :)
<jelly> ne jos, dizem chroot ili vm i selim slapd i radijus unutra da mogu lenny->squeeze samo na njima
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> a oibi su na 100%?
<ivoks> jer ako nisu, sve ostalo je uzaludno
<jelly> a za OIBe, imam 13 ljudi koji su se spojili u zadnjih 3 mjeseca da nemaju oib, jebo ih oib
<jelly> sad to kolega natjerava po akademiji
<ivoks> ja sam to izvukao iz kadrovskih
<jelly> bilo je 14, onog jelly@adu.hr sam rijesio ;-)
<ivoks> koga nema u kadrovskoj, nema ga :)
<ivoks> ja sam takve samo obrisao
<ivoks> i bok
<jelly> ovo su i studenti i zaposleni
<ivoks> za studente sam imao isti princip
<jelly> jos ih 40 ide na brisanje
<ivoks> daj oib-e iz isvua i bok
<jelly> hmha, a tamo ih kakti ima?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> u biti, kako na kojem faksu
<ivoks> primijetio sam kako tehnicki faksevi vode izvrsnu evidenciju
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> dok ovi humanisticki, ti ni ne znaju tko je student, a tko djelatnik
<jelly> joj, ovi narucuju dot matrix printere...
<ivoks> to svi narucuju
<ivoks> racunovodstva to moraju imati
<jelly> wtf
<ivoks> jer print dvije kopije nije isto sto i indigo kopija
<ivoks> pa onda... moras imati indigo kopiju
<ivoks> debilizan
<ivoks> debilizam
<jelly> a ak isprintas jednu crnu i jednu magenta?
 * jelly hides
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> ne znam zasto jednostavno ne printaju dvije kopije
<ivoks> nema smisla
<Vlado9A3CY> noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-27
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bemti radove da ti hebem
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jes tu 
<SilverSpace> ti treba sogi radijator 28 rebara dam za 400kn
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> dosla nam argentinka na turu
<ivoks> zgodna... prezgodna :)
<budz0r> ivoks: fotkice? :D
<ivoks> vec smo dogovorili kavu u zagrebu, a tek je sat vremena kod nas :)
<BotaniCar> bok svima
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: prenio sam informaciju, kad mi odgovori, odgovorim ja tebi 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: thx 
<SilverSpace> ode Webber iz f1
<BotaniCar> Kam ide ? 
<Mmike> pffpt
<weshmashian> jelly: jeste vi slucajno poceli filtrirat promet? razletio mi se openvpn danas sam tak
<weshmashian> Mmike o/
<BotaniCar> Cijeli taj BYOD kuac je - kuac ! Lijepo djelatnicima nalozit da se ispred firme izuju i ostave sve kaj imam mreznu spojivost pred firmom. 
<Vjetar> bwah
<Vjetar> moja pita se našla izlistana na DroneBL :p
<Vjetar> srećom freenode još ne mari
<Vjetar> ali pola drugih irc servera da :(
<BotaniCar> "se nasla" mhm :) 
<Vjetar> bwah, upravo tako BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> 'eno slovce ti ne v'erujem ! :) 
<Vjetar> Automatically determined botnet IPs (experimental)
<Vjetar> EXPERIMENTAL!
<Vjetar> ma maknuo sam to sa DroneBLa :)
<Vjetar> ali me već pola servera pobanalo :D
<BotaniCar> pa di se opce irca ovih dana (osim tu) ? 
<BotaniCar> Naj mi reci da undernetas :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: postoje i ostali irc serveri?!
<weshmashian> sad ces rec da postoje i kanali van onih na kojima visim?
<BotaniCar> baPske price :) 
<BotaniCar> uzivam u znojenju kolega koji bi , bez ocitog razloga, htjeli implementirati split dns :) 
<Vjetar> jebjeb dok ima koga BotaniCar 
<Vjetar> support privatnih trackera egzistira uglavnom na ircu
<Vjetar> BotaniCar: ICQ ima irc server, poprilično aktivan
<ivoks> a lijepo li je u uredu
<ivoks> evo, dosao brod
<ivoks> ima zastavu otoka covjeka
<ivoks> mozda mi je sef :)
<ivoks> tko bi rekao
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Kingdom_of_Mann_and_the_Isles-en.svg
<ivoks> nekad su bili mocno carstvo :)
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> s 13.10, Mir postaje default na open source driverima
<jelly> default za sto?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-28
<dodobas> yello
<budz0r> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi ti morao traziti neki novi oib, za EU?
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi snimio?
<Mmike> hbogner: jesam, al' nisam jucer imao snage, dosao doma i strovalio se u krevet
<Mmike> fino je zimica ponoci, milina za spavanje :)
<Mmike> bem ti f1
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: novi je HR-OIB
<ivoks> al moguce je da ce traziti neke novce za to :)
<ivoks> kao i za certifikat za fiskalizaciju
<ivoks> 400kn
<Mmike> certi---sta?
<BotaniCar> ima li ikakav nacin da korisniku koji je trenutno logiran promijenim UID bez da ga logoutam ?
<Mmike> logika nalaze da ima
<Mmike> al' mnijem da je mnogo komplikovano
<BotaniCar> malo je, koliko mi gugl pokazuje .. UID lako promijenim, ali cu se vjerojatno zalockati i necu biti owner/moci prici nicem  nicem 
<BotaniCar> Ako se nekom igraju drag racing styled igrice na androidu, toplo preporucam "CSR racing" .. izgleda kao da sam je*ni playstation ustekal u mobitel :) 
<ivoks> mutavi jutarnji
<ivoks> grb s prvim bijelim poljem svakako nije sluzbeni i ne bi se trebao koristiti
<ivoks> ali nazvati ga ustaskim...
<dodobas> ivoks: a cuj, s obzirom da se takav grb iskljucivo pojavljuje u tom kontekstu
<dodobas> crna majica i krizevi...
<ivoks> dodobas: ?
<ivoks> dodobas: takav grb se pojavljivao u takvom kontekstu samo 5 godina
<ivoks> a postoji 600 godina
<ivoks> recentna povijest nije i jedina povijest
<ivoks> onda bi grb s prvim crvenim mogli nazvati komunisticki, jer se pojavljuje samo u komunizmu
<dodobas> a tomptson pjeva samo 10 godina.. ili koliko vec... :)
<ivoks> ono
<ivoks> u innsbrucku, na procelju gradskog suca stoji hrvatski grb s prvim bijelim poljem
<ivoks> na markovoj crkvi je grb s prvim bijelim poljem
<ivoks> po cijeloj madjarskoj su grbovi s prvim bijelim poljem
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/Coat_of_arms_of_Kingdom_of_Hungary.jpg
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/32/Coat_of_arms_Croatia-Austria.JPG
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/Coat_Croatian_Parliament.jpg
<ivoks> i ovdje je bijelo polje prvo
<dodobas> to nije grb... to je dio grba...
<dodobas> kao sto je sad koza
<ivoks> i sad kad bi netko umjesto koze stavio ovna, bilo bi ok? :)
<ivoks> jer je dio grba :)
<dodobas> don't care...
<dodobas> i hilter je u 'konteksu' djelovao samo neko vrijeme...
<ivoks> pa da
<dodobas> pa eto... 1 ili 5 godina... 
<ivoks> i koristio je nacionalna obiljezja nijemaca
<ivoks> koja se i dan danas koriste
<dodobas> bijelo polje = ustastvo
<ivoks> al to nije tocno
<ivoks> to je izvrgavanje istine
<ivoks> i samo potice kontru
<dodobas> je li se taj amblem koristio u tom konteksu
<dodobas> je...
<dodobas> gotova prica...
<dodobas> mogli su nesto drugo odabrati...
<ivoks> pa mogli su, ali to ne znaci da je ono odabrano zlo
<ivoks> svastika se i dan danas koristi; ali ajde, ne u njemackoj
<ivoks> ali se zeljezni kriz koristi
<ivoks> u istom obliku pod kojim su pobijene stotine tisuca
<dodobas> drveni je kriz pobio milijarde...
<ivoks> juznjacka zastava konfederacije je zabranjena, ali nisu njezini elementi
<ivoks> dakle, zabranimo ustaski grb, ali ne njegov dio
<ivoks> http://zeljko-heimer-fame.from.hr/images/hr)ndh.gif
<ivoks> i zastavu
<ivoks> http://zeljko-heimer-fame.from.hr/images/hr-ndh.gif
<ivoks> http://www.iskalec.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/tatoo.jpg
<ivoks> hmmm :)
<SilverSpace> ovi tikvani izglasali tz. perkovicev zakon 
<ivoks> ne kuzim...
<ivoks> boje se da bi mogao otkriti neke mracne stvari iz 90ih
<ivoks> koga briga, to je davno proslo
<ivoks> ako je kriminalac, sudimo mu
<ivoks> The maker of Blackberry smartphones, Research in Motion, has rung up an $84m (£55m) loss in its first quarter, sending its shares plunging.
<ivoks> zbogom rim
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak to mislis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sto 
<Mmike> a nist
<Mmike> naso
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> smijeh
<ivoks> RIM dionice -25% u zadnjih sat vremena
<ivoks> rasprodaja
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kak ne kuzis nije njih strah 90
<SilverSpace> nego sto milanovic i josipovic stite svoje oceve 
<SilverSpace> doznalo bi se tko je nalogodavac 
<ivoks> ja sam za da se svakom osumnjicenom sudi
<SilverSpace> nije to perkovic radio na svoju ruku 
<ivoks> kako god
<ivoks> meni je nevjerojatno da se ide glasati za zakon kako bi se zastitilo ubojicu
<ivoks> a sin mu vodi osiguranje predsjednika
<ivoks> koja je to mafija :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel ti gledas trening :)
<SilverSpace> kako ferrari skriva svoj bolid :))
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio jel se to massa opet razbio ili je kvar 
<dodobas> razbio
<SilverSpace> thx 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma jok
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne radi vipstand
 * Mmike se slaze s ivoksom - stovise, ne kuzim, mislio sam da je SDP za izrucenje a HDZ protiv
<Mmike> ne kontam vise nista u ovoj supi od drzave :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ovo je SDP-ov ubojica, pa...
<BotaniCar> 'el trosi tko WEBrick ?
<ivoks> sad mi zao sto nisam od vipa uzeo bluetooth printer
<ivoks> mislio sam da cu moci printati u pdf ili nesto
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> racuni i sve mi je doma
<Mmike> na ugasenom racnualo
<Mmike> kakav krasan idijot :/
<Mmike> bitno da se kalendari sinkroniziraju
<BotaniCar> bra'o mmike :) 
<Mmike> vidim, zagreb ce tijekom vikenda biti blokiran
<Mmike> kindle je najbolji gadget koji sam si kupio - ikad
<dodobas> ikad ikad :)
<Mmike> waat? do-release-upgrade nije instaliran :)
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade prosao k'o pjesma
<Mmike> kad bi tak to i na desktopu radilo, eeeee
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-29
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<obruT> i tak... fakat postoji sansa da udjemo u EU
<obruT> ajme, sto fakat ljudi festaju zbog toga :P
<Hrki> pozz, je ikako moguce da se useru napravi restrikcija kada se spoji na ssh, da vidi samo svoj folder
<Hrki> znaci samo svoj, nikakav ls / mu nije dozvoljen
<obruT> Hrki: ak se ne varam, openssh ima chroot mogucnosti... izguglaj ssh chroot i sigurno ces nesto naci
<obruT> nisam to nikad slagao...
<Hrki> thx
<Hrki> vidit cu
#ubuntu-hr 2013-06-30
<ivoks> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2013/06/msg00720.html
<obruT> jebo ih silverlight :P
<obruT> i dalje svi cute...
<obruT> valjda peku janjce i odojke za docek ulaska u EU :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: f1 se gleda :P
<obruT> ja bi gledo najveci tour dopingasa, ali mi zena ne da :P
<dodobas> konacno dobra trka... onah fetl je tako dosadan
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> i tebe je pogodio dio pirelice u glavu :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: debian is the new sunsite
<obruT> i dalje svi 
<obruT> cute...
<obruT> ocito su na trgu, slave ulazak u EU :)
<jelly-home> bit ce da je to
<obruT> program je zbilja odlican :) samo se krevelje neki na pozornici :)
<obruT> evo zena mi se zivcira doma zbog tv prijenosa :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-23
 * ivoks ce gledati tekmu s klijentom
<calmpitbull> morgen
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> ja moram cijeli zivot cuvati potvrde o uplati mirovinskog
<ivoks> jer sam obrtinik, a drzava ne zna koliki mi je staz, vec ja moram dokazivati da sam svake godine uplatio sve doprinose
<ivoks> doslovno pise:
<ivoks> Ako je početak i prestanak osiguranja iskazan za osiguranike koji su sami obveznici plaćanja doprinosa, staž osiguranja priznaje se samo uz predočenje dokaza o uplaćenom doprinosu (članak 26. Zakona o mirovinskom
<ivoks> osiguranju "Narodne novine" broj 157/13.) u postupku ostvarivanja prava iz mirovinskog osiguranja.
<ivoks> Qtile is a full-featured, hackable tiling window manager written in Python.
<drj_cro> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<rut> tisinaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> jebemu nozap
<jelly> DontZap \o/
<jelly> tj. /o\
 * jelly otprilike jednom godisnje greskom stisne Ctrl-Alt-Backspace 
<Mmike> 'normalne' disstribucije to imaju ugasene
<Mmike> linux mint nema
<Mmike> i onda eto sranje s kurcem u jagodama
<Mmike> dobro da sam sve snimijo i sve sejvao i sve uopce sad imam sto  sam radio tipa-topa
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Mmike> blazen bio .swp file 
<jelly> oho, znaci Mint je za power usere? :-)
<jelly> morat cu ga probat
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> pitanje, koliko naplatiti instalaciju virtualke, desktop na desktop?
<hbogner> jel netko radio za pare i koja cifra?
<jelly> ak nisi siguran, naplati satnicu, pocev od 200kn/sat pa na gore
<Mmike> what jelly said
<hbogner> thx
<rut> 200kn je u zg sat ?
<jelly> ak je velika firma ili neki bahatoid, 500kn/sat pa na gore :-)
<hbogner> ma sitno nesto, preko poznanika
<Mmike> rut: to je minimum, rekao bih
<jelly> rut: zg, pu, gdje god 
<rut> onda sam ja kreten 
<Mmike> ovisi tko, sto, i za koga, dakako
<rut> sto 50-100kn uzimama
<jelly> za manje od toga mi se ne isplati ista pocinjati ni zajebavati
<Mmike> ak tre netko zove u 3 ujutro i kumi 'UPOMOC', pogotovo nakon sto si mu 505 puta rekao 'this is going to fail', onda je i 1500kn/sat
<jelly> ^^
<hbogner> :D
<jelly> rut: pogotovo ako si jedini koji radi takve stvari u okolici 50km, da
<rut> ma ne radim vise / radio sam ..
<rut> ma j* taj posao .. najgori su oni sto imaju love 
<jelly> zato ih i treba oderati
<OneKorea> bla
<OneKorea> koji je ono url shortener koji sam vidio da se koristi ovdje, mislim jelly ili neko aktivan
<jelly> OneKorea: pojma, i dalje trosim tinyurl.com
<OneKorea> bio je neki kraci od manje slova
<OneKorea> guglam bit.ly alternative
<OneKorea> ali nema ga medju prvih 10 rezultata
<hbogner> is.gd
<hbogner> ?
<OneKorea> da, mozda, iako mi se cini da taj logo vidim prvi put
<ivoks> mater im
<ivoks> dobar stari obicaj
<ivoks> http://ceph.com/docs/master/
<ivoks> all hail redhat
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> to je tak, ili je to 'okrala nam se greska, soorka'
<Mmike> FAKIN KURCEVI KOMARCI
<Mmike> pa di to ima da u 3 popodne ima komaraca
<jelly> sparina
<Mmike> uh, tu je milina
<Mmike> kamena kuca, nije se jos zgrijala, ono, bas mi=li=na
<Mmike> jedino kurci iglicari
<Mmike> dodje mi da spiralu u sobi zapalim
<jelly> ivoks: trolling by proxy!  Pitao na #ceph otkud taj 403
<ivoks> pa vjerojatno, da
<ivoks> netko drugi je kriv
<ivoks> nismo mi nista :)
<jelly> <alfredodeza> yeah sorry guys, we are working on it
<jelly> ima di snimka f1?
 * ravilov se pita koliko treba vremena za popravit apache config i/ili chmod
<jelly> s/popravit .*/vratit s bekapa/
<ravilov> nikad nisam volio cloud storage ali sad mi odmah dodje pocet ih koristit
<ravilov> "Ceph is a distributed object store and file system designed to provide excellent performance, reliability and scalability."
<jelly> vele ljudi da je spor al da radi
<ravilov> mozda sam spor ali sam zato glup (pa koristim redhat)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvLHCSNBZwA
<datase> YouTube: MAGAZIN - Nikola (spot) - 0:03:07 - 21,652 views - 42 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly: neznam, ja gledo sinoc reprizu na maxtv, ak nadjes di, vikni :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace sigurno zna, al' pemzioner spava
<Mmike> jelly: ravilov: skuzio zasto hibernate ne radi - 16 gigi rama a 8 gigi swapa :)
<jelly> Mmike: al swsusp u kernelu sad a) radi kompresiju b) ignorira vfs cache
<jelly> tj "trebalo bi radit"
<jelly> doma imam 8GB RAM i 2GB swapa, i hibernate radi... nakon sto ugasim chrome ;-)
<hbogner> hiberwhat? :D
<weshmash1an> mornin'
<ravilov> Mmike, lol
<ravilov> sta nema hibernate neku kompresiju?
<ravilov> or not
<ravilov> http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/nico-nico-users-redirected-fake-flash-player
<ravilov> tko ovdje koristi xfce?
<ravilov> Mmike? ^
<Mmike> nop
<ravilov> hm
<Mmike> jelly: then, gnj
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<ravilov> anyone?
<Mmike> htio sam resajzat patricjiu, al' sad necu
<ravilov> zasto resizeat? pa dodaj jos jedan swap
<ravilov> moze i swapfile
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mudar si ti covjek, ravilov, mudar
<ravilov> znam
<ravilov> i skroman
<Mmike> a zgodan tek
<ravilov> eee
<Mmike> fwiw, T520 ima PUNO bolji display od R52 :)
<ravilov> to onaj za katamarane?
<ravilov> cujek neko skripetanje na hodniku, mislim si tko se to toliko voli ljuljat na skripavom starom stolcu
<ravilov> kad ono sljaker ide farbat zidove pa seta na ljestvama
<jelly> ravilov: hibernate po defaultu radi samo sa prvom swap particijom
<jelly> negdje u initramfs mu pise "_odavde_ probaj resume"
<Mmike> dete otkrilo ogledalo
<Mmike> ima ogledalo za klince i sad skuzilo odraz i sad ga ljubi :)
<jelly> swap file je problematican jer bi morao mountati fs, a ne smije ista pisati po fs-u ak je vec bio mountan u trenutku hibernacije
<ravilov> jelly, hm, onda jbg
<ravilov> Mmike, ljubim sliku svoju?
<jelly> zato je lvm dobar, povecas swap lv i boli te djon
<ravilov> mozda bude politicar
<Mmike> moze to
<Mmike> sam nek prvo bude f1 faca
<jelly> ivoks: eto <joelio> found a backway in via http://eu.ceph.com/docs/v0.80.1
<ivoks> backway = backdoor :)
<jelly> backhand
<OneKorea> kaj ce vam hibernate, ja sam uvijek samo suspend to ram (s3) koristio...
<ravilov> Mmike je vec objasnio
<Mmike> OneKorea: to je k'o da ja velim 'e, jel' ima netko kuhacu' a ti velis 'kaj vam kuhace, ja sam uvijek do sad samo vilice koristio'
<Mmike> ivoks: ja brijem da mirka i kenny18 gledaju na sat i zajedno odbrojavaju i onda istovremeno stisnu 'x' u xchatu :D
<ravilov> ja brijem da ivoks ima remote control i u nekom trenutku im oboje ugasi poso
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> thunderbird je glup za poludit
<Mmike> imam mail filtere 
<Mmike> i sad, zaklikano je da filter radi i manual i kad dodje novi email
<Mmike> i kad dodje novi email, radi ok
<Mmike> al' manual ne radi
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko spava
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ooo
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di imamo snimku utrke jucerasnje?
<SilverSpace> jos nigdje 
<SilverSpace> torent ce bit
<SilverSpace> ovaj vikend nisam pogledao nis od f1
<jelly> a konacno pobijedio drugi tim za promjenu
<SilverSpace> koji drugi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sam ja reko da cokolada ne bu prvak 
<SilverSpace> svetogrde da britanac pobjedi njemca
<Mmike> ti si rasist :)
<SilverSpace> ha ne realist
<ravilov> Mmike, tko je rasist? https://yt3.ggpht.com/-EumlmJZWtPA/AAAAAAAAAAI/AAAAAAAAAAA/tpEUpA4ai3c/s100-c-k-no/photo.jpg
<SilverSpace> da je bilo koji britanac nasuprot njemcu u mercedesu ne bu pobjedil
<jelly> eugh
<SilverSpace> i gotovo sam siguran da ce ga zamjeniti sa vettelom
<SilverSpace> kuhinja  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ku4.png 
<markosejic> d dan
<ipozgaj> oj
<markosejic> yo
<tonil> poZDRAV
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sta se radi
<jelly> psuje se nepoznavanje C jezika
<tonil> hm?
<jelly> debagiram neki kufer za mejl pisan u C-u, metodom "dodaj print svugdje"
<tonil> ha
<tonil> dokumentacija vise znaci od samog koda
<tonil> to je sravnalo crytek pa su sad u bankrotu
<jelly> dokumentacija je za korisnike
<tonil> njihov engine nije imao nikakvu dokumentaciju 
<tonil> pa je unreal prevladao
<tonil> iako je cry napredniji
<jelly> dovecot nece bankrotirati :-)
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/1bf503ac5613e5c0287dc78ed1b1f6ad.jpg?rand=191000865
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> usporedbe mail servisa sa gaming enginima
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/ay5bBZq_460sa_v1.gif
<tonil> ravilov, pa nije mi reka na cemu radi
<tonil> ako pazljivije citas nisam mogao znati da radim tu usporedbu
<ravilov> stoji, ali ipak smijesno
<jelly-home> samo "quota get" naredba misli da ima kvote, tamo gdje se zaista i koristi limit je na 2^64-1 
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbZk9bwwO2s
<datase> YouTube: Test UDK 58  - A year learning UDK3 - 0:12:49 - 9,415 views - 94 likes / 2 dislikes
<tonil> jedna godina ucenja udk-a
<tonil> lik sad trazi 3d modelere za terrain mape
<ravilov> tonil, poznati gamer
<ravilov> jelly-home, kvota od 2^64-1 je takodjer NEKA kvota, mozda je to?
<ravilov> mozda treba kvotu stavit na 0?
 * ravilov nagadja
<jelly-home> hm, inmusic festival pocinje danas, propustio sam: Partibrejkerse
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-24
<ivoks> pa dakle ovaj rba
<ivoks> i dalje imam probleme s karticom
<ivoks> sad mi kreditnu ne prihvaca ni amazon ni paypal
<ivoks> ovaj rba je fakat nesposoban
<ivoks> Mmike: http://com.pbz.hr/podrska.html
<ivoks> brijem da ce to biti zaba
<ivoks> osim toga, pbz za firme daje american express
<ivoks> to ne mogu nigdje koristiti, kakva je to glupost
<ivoks> zaba ili erste
<markosejic> d jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<markosejic> vileni pozz
<rut> dj
<markosejic> rut pozz
<drj_cro> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Dobri den.
<Mmike> kenny18: oo, danas smo uranili malo? :)
<kenny18> Mmike: ;)
<Mmike> A dje je koleginica?
<kenny18> evo upravo stigla
<Mmike> mirka: booook :)
<Mmike> I, sto kazete na debalkn?
<rut> a sto 
<mirka> jutranceeee :))
<rut> da se busamo bez veze
<rut> sad vidimo kako svi razvikani igraci ustvari neznaju igrat 
<calmpitbull> pa kaj ja znam
<rut> lako dobit kamerun kad se medusobno tuku .. i tamo neke drugorazredne ekipe di i mi spadamo
<Mmike> rut: indeed
<Mmike> najbolje se na kamerunu vidjelo kako smo losi
<Mmike> trebali smo zabiti bar 6-7 golova
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> sad ce bar bit mir na moru :)
<Mmike> sinoc su susjedi, jebo ih, do 4 ujutro raspravljali o sranjima
<Mmike> 'posjed lopte, e, a modric, a, e...'
<Mmike> fakin pauk mi digo auto?!
<rut> hahaha
<Mmike> na jebenom otoku?!?!
<Mmike> pa
<vileni_> kamo su s njim, bacili ga u more? :)
<rut> koji to otok ima pauk sluzbu ?
<vileni_> losinj ima
<vileni_> btw, tamo gradski parking, ako kupujete dnevnu kartu, ne vrijedi 24h nego do kraja dana
<jelly-home> a jel se moze kupit u ponoc? :-)
<vileni_> nope
<vileni_> tj moze valjda
<vileni_> automat je
<vileni_> koji ne vraca novce
<vileni_> znaci dodjes negdje u 8 navecer da bi platio 40kn dnevnu koja vrijedi jos 2-3h, ubacis 100kn, i ne dobijes nista nazad
<jelly-home> !
<jelly-home> jel to pise na automatu? :-)
<vileni_> vrlo vjerojatno, fontom 6
<vileni_> :D
<vileni_> neznam, ja sam dobio informacije od djelatnika grada, nisam na srecu jso morao placati parking tamo :)
<ravilov> ivoks, ja mislim da rba samo tebe ne voli
<ravilov> meni radi super :p
<ivoks> ne savija se dovoljno dobro za one koji puno putuju
<ravilov> to ima veze s tim da ti kartica sad ne radi?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> problem je sto ne znam u kojem je stanju kartica
<ravilov> drugom? :p
<ivoks> ne znam jesam li blizu ili daleko od limita
<ravilov> hm cudno
<ivoks> mogu se samo iznenaditi kada dodjem u hotel
<ravilov> ja sve svoje troskove vidim isti ili najkasnije sljedeci dan
<ravilov> preko idirect
<ivoks> na kreditnoj
<ravilov> da
<ivoks> eh, business kreditna se ne vidi
<ravilov> a nis, uzmi privatnu onda :p
<ravilov> "biznis, to sam ja"
<ivoks> a erste daje uvid u kreditnu
<ivoks> i cak ti daje i statistiku na sto se trosi
<ivoks> hrana, odjeca, i sl
<ivoks> naravno, moras mu reci sto je hrana, sto odjeca
<ivoks> al fora je da to ima
<ravilov> oh pih
<ravilov> pa to mogu i sam onda :)
<ivoks> i s njihovom kreditnom dobijes i zdravstveno po svijetu
<ravilov> taggam sve troskove i napravim statistiku u excelu
<ravilov> eh
<ravilov> i ja sam imao kreditnu s nekim takvim benefitima
<ravilov> otkazo sam sve
<ravilov> preso na "slabiju"
<ivoks> jest da mi canonical sve to pokrica, al opet, dobro je znati da sam pokriven na dvije strane
<Mmike> kakvi mamlazi
<Mmike> isli su dizat auto jer sam se stao na mjesto gdje lik ima iznajmljivanje motora
<Mmike> pa nije mogo motore metnit
<Mmike> oznacen parking
<Mmike> na parkiralistu, koje placam
<Mmike> sat i pol prepiranja i sranja za nista
<vileni_> jesi mu srusio motore
<jelly> kakve koristi kad bi znao ko je
<vileni_> pa uparkira se tamo, platio je :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ne isplati se svadjat
<Mmike> samo ce svi pizdit na mene jos
<Mmike> jos je juzina danas, puse za popizdit, onak, toplo i odvratno
<Mmike> svi su nadrkani :)
<jelly> ovdje je fino bistro nakon kise
<Mmike> jelly: pula?
<jelly> zagreb!
<rut> jaoo koji show sa postom i carion u zg :)
<rut> 14 dana trebalo iz kine do hr .. evo od 9 do danas to stoji na carini . da bi danas nakon zvanja i slanja mailova oni nasli mail koji je 13.06 poslan di je racun i pcp broj 
<rut> sad nek se ispricaju tako da ne naplate pdv 25% . gamad
<rut> sve bi ja to otkaz i idi radit kod privatnika pa da vidis ..
<jelly> a fora da taj pcp broj salju samo preporuceno postom? :-|
<jelly> i onda ak te nema doma moras ici jednom tamo po papir, poslati im racun, i opet ici po posiljku
<rut> da . samo preporuceno (i to kasnije naplate isto) .. 
<rut> kad paket dizes (tako sam barem procitao) .. + 25% pdv naravno (ako nema carine)
<jelly> za sitne stvari im se to ne da radit
<jelly> tipa 100-200kn vrijednosti
<rut> da .. do 22eura nema niceg .. do 150eura ide samo 25% pdv .. do 44 ili 45eur nema ni pdv ni carina ali samo ako salje fizicka osoba (gift) :)
<rut> uglavnom tako nekako :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> kinez uvijek salje gift
<jelly> ili "sample" ali nisam siguran da to nasi fermaju
<rut> evo bas pricao sa jednim carinikom (lokalni) i kaze da su im uveli neke rokove . ako u 3 dana ne naprave tj. ne obrade sto bi trebali dobijaju penale .. 
<rut> samo neznam kakve penala . da nemoze kuci otici pola sata prije :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> znate kako je TB glup i neda vam da odete u manual config dok ne unesete 'proper' email postavke?
<Mmike> s tim da tb odlucuje sto je proper - recimo, ako koristite self-signed cert, ne mozete podesiti mail account
<Mmike> trik je da kazete TBu da ode u 'offline mode' i onda ne zajebava
<Mmike> podesite account (manual setup), ugasite offline mode i voila
<markosejic> d danž
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7AcM-z8PY
<datase> YouTube: Imperial march Accordion/Империјални марш Хармоника - 0:00:51 - 16,736 views
<jelly> em ratuju, em... <Leoneof> it's 5pm now <Leoneof> .weather kqtz <datase> Leoneof: Weather for Baghdad, Iraq | Temperature: 106°F / 41°C
<Mmike> .weather Jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 84°F / 29°C); Humidity: 33%; Pressure: 29.92in / 101.3kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ssw, 6mph / 10kph; Updated: 2 mins, 29 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 84°F / 29°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<Mmike> jelly: kak mu kazem da mi isprica do kraja sve
<jelly> ".more"
<Mmike> .more
<Mmike> kul :)
<jelly> mozda .more Mmike 
<Mmike> reko mi je u privmsg
<jelly> makar ne bi trebalo ak si to ti 
<jelly> aha
<jelly> in the midnight hour, she cried
<jelly> .more
<jelly> .more
<jelly> .more
<Mmike> :D
<markosejic> d danđ
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/britanija-zeli-istrijebiti-pusenje-zabranit-ce-prodaju-cigareta-svima-rodenima-nakon-2000--godine-/1201465/
<Mmike> to!
<Mmike> tocno to!
<jelly-home> a travu?
<calmpitbull> obavezno za one rodene nakon 75
<ivoks> nego, pazi show danas
<ivoks> zvoni telefon
<ivoks> javim se
<ivoks> a ono... 'dobar dan, zovem iz RBA kako bi vam zahvalila na dugogodisnjem povjerenju'
<ivoks> pa jos mi i nabijaju tel. racun
<Mmike> ahahahaha :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: i to
<Mmike> jelly-home: mislim, ne vidim zasto bi alkohol bio legalan a trava ne
<Mmike> daleko od toga da to nije droga
<Mmike> al' i alkohol je
<jelly-home> i šećer i teobromin
<jelly-home> no priroda će riješiti ovaj zadnji, neki vrag napada kakaovac
<Mmike> jednog ce dana linux bit k'o windowsi
<Mmike> u smislu da ce djidje kao brightness ekrana i to raditi kako spada
<jelly-home> otprilike onda kad ce svi koristiti tablete i touch televizore i naredbe govorom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' vam github spor?
<Mmike> cloneiram nesto od tamo, 80kB/sec
<infy-> Mmike: neki dan  4kB/s
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-25
<calmpitbull> morgen
<ivoks> jedva se probudio danas
<ivoks> meni screen brightness radi
<ivoks> uvijek radilo, na svim laptopima koje sam imao
<ivoks> a... danas je praznik
<ivoks> a ja gledam di su moji :)
<Mmike> ivoks: meni radi kako di
<Mmike> oduse nisam nikad opensors drvere koristio za grafiku
<calmpitbull> kolko kave cu danas morat popit da ne zaspim
<ivoks> iss
<ivoks> lik me pita jel imamo skriptu za instaliranje 4 paketa
<ivoks> ja velim, pa... 'apt-get install paket1 paket2 paket3 paket4'
<ivoks> 'dobro, znaci moram rucno?'
<ivoks> kaj da ja sad njemu kazem? :)
<calmpitbull> reci ne
<calmpitbull> da mora samo to napisat
<calmpitbull> i to je to
<ivoks> velim mu, pa to je jedna linija
<ivoks> pa da, al mogu li napraviti skriptu koja ce mi to napraviti
<ivoks> windows admini :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj stvarno
<ivoks> da
<calmpitbull> mozda da napravis gui --drag and drop
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa napisi skritpu
<Mmike> ne zajebavaj covjeka
<ivoks> on zajebava mene :)
<Mmike> nekim cudom nisam pasos zaboravio u zagrebu :D
<Mmike> ivoks: kakvo je vrijeme na tvom otoku?
<Mmike> nestalo struje :)
<Mmike> laptop baterija drzi 3 sata, mobitel (accesspoint) drzi skoro pol dana :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> cisco UCS ima takvav govnasti management alat da to nije istina
<obruT> nemoj reci :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> kisurina
<Mmike> srce joj
<Mmike> weshmashian: kak je u zg? isto kisa?
<SilverSpace> grmi
<SilverSpace> kisa
<infy-> Da hoće barem ovdje..
<infy-> .weather split
<datase> infy-: Weather for Split, Croatia | Temperature: 79°F / 26°C; Humidity: 69%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 31 mins, 34 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 61°F / 16°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / (1 more message)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kisa pada, trava raste, mysql i dalje suxa :)
<Mmike> .weather jelsa
<datase> Mmike: Weather for Jelsa, Croatia | Temperature: 75°F / 24°C; Humidity: 73%; Pressure: 29.83in / 101.0kPa; Conditions: Light thunderstorm rain; Wind: Se, 7mph / 11kph; Updated: 6 mins, 6 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of rain; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 84°F / 29°C; (1 more message)
<Mmike> .more
<datase> Mmike: Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 66°F / 19°C | Forecast for Sunday: Clear; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C | Forecast for Monday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 86°F / 30°C; Low of 68°F / 20°C
<Mmike> jel' vam se kad desilo da se CPU governor zabloksa na minimalnoj frekvenciji?
<SilverSpace> bas i ne 
<Mmike>   current policy: frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz.
<Mmike>                   The governor "performance" may decide which speed to use
<Mmike>                   within this range.
<Mmike> a ja se cudim kak mi testovi traju satima
<SilverSpace> to na laptopu
<weshmashian> dobar policy :)
<SilverSpace> meni jedno na amd cpu nije htio radit na max ako je bio postanvljen na auto morao ga postavit na rucno 
<SilverSpace> ali to je vjerojatno do ploce bilo 
<SilverSpace> za ovo nikad cuo :)
<SilverSpace> odoh na kisu po kruh
<Mmike> in fact je samo jedna jezgra stuck na 800 mhz
<Mmike> ostale navodno rade na 2.2 ghz
<Mmike> moram rebootat
<Mmike> to uvijek rijesi problem
<Mmike> velim ja, k'o windowsi
<vedranm> .weather rijeka
<datase> vedranm: Weather for Rijeka, Croatia | Temperature: 70°F / 21°C; Humidity: 78%; Pressure: 29.74in / 100.7kPa; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 29 mins, 51 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Thunderstorm; High of 75°F / 24°C; Low of 57°F / 14°C | Forecast for Thursday: Chance of a thunderstorm; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 55°F / 13°C | Forecast for Friday: Chance of a (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> yah
<weshmashian> Mmike: ko ti kriv kad koristis linux ko vindouze... :)
<infy-> ne koliko ja znam
<infy-> mada rijetko gledam cpufreq-info :p
<Mmike> kako dobro pada kisa :)
<infy-> da
<infy-> pǉusak
<obruT> sto vice cigan kad padne u vodu ?
<obruT> "pomoc pomoc ! ne znam da se kupam!"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: bemti sveca vreca ceka 
<ravilov> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/10416646_796918363672560_1839931104766427262_n.jpg
<Mmike> ravilov: hehehe :)
<Mmike> indeed 
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam pojma
<ivoks> Mmike: u jebenom sam bonnu
<Mmike> jel' i tamo pada kisa? :D
<SilverSpace> bit ce vrganja
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/drustvene-mreze/necete-vjerovati-sto-su-otkrili-objavivsi-ovu-fotografiju-946774
<SilverSpace> oh koliko debila http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/komentari-it-vijesti/zivahni-zivoti-mnoge-smrti-linuxa/210948.aspx
<infy-> AHHAHA
<infy-> Jesu 1337 nema Å¡ta
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/znate-li-zasto-su-u-sad-u-zabranjena-kinder-jaja-946768
<SilverSpace> ameri; kupuju djeci vatreno oružje i imaju kuće pune raznog oružja, a zabranjuju slatkiš radi "zaštite djece"
<SilverSpace> bas
<infy-> Ne znam, meni taj narod nikada nije bio logičan.
<SilverSpace> ima ima 
<SilverSpace> logike
<Mmike> firefox je neupotrebljiv
<Mmike> sad kliknuo na ovaj lik tvoj, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> i smrzlo se sve :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: u cemu je problem sa vertnim oruzjem, ako je pravilno pohranjeno i ako se djeca uce pravilno koristiti?
<jelly-home> vatrenim?
<Mmike> nema pravilnog koristenja vatrenog oruzja
<hbogner> Mmike, ime, uzmes oruzje i odes u streljanu pucat u metu :D
<hbogner> *ima
<infy-> Rekreativno?
<infy-> :p
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> i toxu i jenkinsu i buildanju i sporom laptopu i pre malo jezgara i 
<Mmike> sve 
<weshmashian> Mmike: i sad ti je sigurno zao kaj si mintalicu slago umjesto normalnog piceka?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> si vidio fotke? :)
<weshmashian> cega?
<Mmike> http://instagram.com/p/otyOsqrNtR/
<SilverSpace> ha
<weshmashian> hah
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to tvoja mintalica
<weshmashian> djabe ti to kad ti jenkinsu treba zilijarda godina da svrsi :)
<Mmike> kaj je najbolje, ne svrsi
<Mmike> pljune 'necu
<Mmike> a isti test kod mene lokalno prodje ok
<SilverSpace> kaj
<Mmike> glupe musice
<SilverSpace> pih glupi strsljen danas uletio u sobu 
<SilverSpace> LN
<hbogner> Mmike, vise jezgri vise rama
<Mmike> 8 jezgri
<Mmike> di ces vise u laptop :)
<Mmike> inace, proradio mi cpu governor :)
<Mmike> trebalo je samo ukljucit laptop nazad u struju :)
<hbogner> aha, mislio sam da si na manje :D
<Mmike> naguro sam i 16 gigi rama u laptop
<Mmike> iako specke kazu da moze 8 :D
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> idem se rashladit na terasu
<hbogner> ja se opustam uz casu vina
<hbogner> danasnji dan mi nije dobro sjeo
<yole75> hm, koju USB WIFI mreznu uzet a da radi dobro na ~30 m
<yole75> i 2-3 zida izmedju
<yole75> i sto jeftiniju :D
<ivoks> jel se netko igrao s ipxe?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-26
<Mmike> Zasto glupi android mobiteli ne zele raditi kad nemaju bateriju ustekanu (a imaju struju ustekanu)
<rut> tisinaaa
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> ima netko neki http proxy za preporuciti?
<Mmike> lokalno, za na laptop?
<markosejic> http://hiddenblue.info/
<markosejic> http://www.proxyanonymizer.net/
<Mmike> markosejic: trebam softver koji bih instalirao na laptop da mi glumi http server
<Mmike> a da nije squid
<Mmike> ne trebam proxy servis nekud na internetu :0
<markosejic> koju distru koristis
<markosejic> http://tldp.org/LDP/LG/issue12/server.html
<Mmike> buruntu
<Mmike> tj, linux mint
<markosejic> pogledaj ovaj link
<Mmike> nasao polipo
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet kol'ko to radi ok
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ravilov> Mmike, jer android mobiteli, iako su "pametni", ipak nisu laptopi
<ravilov> Mmike, also, tinyproxy?
<ravilov> hm, zapravo nisam siguran da tinyproxy actually radi cache :)
<Mmike> tinyproxy ne cacheira, da
<jelly> "glumi"?
<jelly> Mmike: ak treba glumiti, zasto proxy a ne pravi http servis?
<Mmike> treba mi caching proxy
<Mmike> dnevno 1001 put napravim pip install ovo-ono
<Mmike> u 2 dana sam 7 GB prometa napravio :)
<jelly> squid i gotovo
<Mmike> a 20 mi je limit, pa eto...
<Mmike> yup, squid it is
<jelly> squid3 
<Mmike> jos samo da pip natjeram da koristi proxy, i milina
<Mmike> btw, na ubuntuu 14.04 nema init skripte za squid
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> u ono doba... dok su jos bitovi modulirani modemskim vezama, ja sam koristi wwwoffle koji mi je bio super jer se mogao koristiti i u offline modu... pa sam ja onak se spojio na net, prosurfao po par najzanimljivijih portala, odspojio se, a onda i cimer i ja i treci u kuci to svatko sa svog kompa citali offline :)
<jelly> wwwoffle nije uhvatio korak i još uvijek ima samo http/1.0
<jelly> sad, to može biti problem ali i ne mora
<obruT> nemam pojma, koristio sam ga poprilicno davno :)
<jelly> još ga imam instaliranog doma
<obruT> al znam da mi je bas super lego, i wwwoffle i leafnode
<Mmike> squid po defaultu ne cacheira?
<jelly> debian paket ne kešira
<jelly> squid3 vrtim na dva majušna VM-a
<Mmike> hm
<ravilov> Mmike, ako mislis na init.d skriptu, pa to je normalno da nema...
<Mmike> i kak onda pokrenem/ugasim servis?
<ravilov> service xxx start|stop
<ravilov> koliko vec dugo koristis ubuntu-like distre? i jos ne znas za upstart? :p
<hbogner> ravilov, u njegovo vrijeme tog nije bilo :D
<ravilov> mislim stvarno
<ravilov> covjek jos uvijek ne zna za upstart, a samo sto ga nece zamijenit sa systemd
<ravilov> a jos radi za canonical :)
<Mmike> ravilov: koji dio u 'nema' nisi skuzio?
<hbogner> pron mu isprao mozak, pa sad sve uci ispocetka :D
<Mmike> aha, init.d
<Mmike> da, mislio sam na upstart
<Mmike> nema :)
<ravilov> i tko na kraju ne zna citat? :p
<Mmike> ti, dakako
<Mmike> ugl, nema :)
<ravilov> a jb
<ravilov> g
<ravilov> napisi
<ravilov> jel barem ima init.d skriptu onda?
<ravilov> Mmike, apache takodjer nema upstart skriptu nego samo init.d, upstart skriptu nece nikad ni imat, razlozi su tehnicke prirode
<ravilov> ne bi se cudio da je squid jako slican
<Mmike> hm, ja ne vidim
<Mmike> nema nit init skripte nit upstart
<ravilov> znaci
<ravilov> nije predvidjen ni za startanje ni za zaustavljanje :)
<ravilov> jel ima neki squidctl bar?
<ravilov> mozda sve support skripte dodju u drugom paketu :p
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> nebitno mi je
<Mmike> jer pip sve vuce kroz https
<Mmike> pa mi ode caching u cacabaca
<Mmike> al' imamo zacto PIP_CACHE_DIR opciju! :D
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> pip, jel to ono nesto za python?
 * ravilov preferira perl i cpan
<Mmike> perl?
<Mmike> to nije umrlo jos?
<Mmike> to ce k'o fortran, hountat ljude naokolo :)
<ravilov> to je postojalo puno prije bilo kakvih zmijurina, i postojat ce jos dugo kad sve zmijurine umru :p
<weshmashian> c je za prave muskarce
<ravilov> weshmashian, mozda, ali sretno ti bilo nac prave muskarce ovdje
<weshmashian> true that
<Mmike> ravilov: da, osim kaj nece :)
<Mmike> znam ja da si ti starkelja koji je naucio lupetat perl pred 10+ godina i da si pre star sad da ucis nesto novo
<Mmike> i meni je to naporno malo bilo, al' stash :)
<Mmike> perl :)
 * Mmike se smije s uzitkom
<obruT> perl - write once, read never :P
<obruT> bas danas isao kopat po nekoj vlastitoj perlusi, cak sam skuzio otprilike sta ima unutra
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> alat je alat
<Mmike> a korisnik alata je onaj koji je bitan
<Mmike> samo sto perl nije alat :)
 * Mmike ode jest
<obruT> a python... jebo onog tko je izmislio tu identaciju kao definiciju bloka
<ravilov> Mmike, nisam ja prestar za ucit python, stvar je samo da mi je python stravicno ruzan i odbojan
<ravilov> nije da nisam probao
<ravilov> also
<ravilov> perl je valjda najsvestraniji alat za koji sam cuo
 * ravilov radi sve zivo i nezivo u perlu, ukljucujuci sistemske servise
<obruT> cpan je super stvar, ne znam jel postojalo stogod da nisam naso vec gotovo
<obruT> cak i kad sam neke glupe i dosadne algoritme trebao napraviti, odem na cpan i nadjem vec implementirano :)
<ravilov> cpan je toliko dobar da je Dobrica (inace strastveni perlas) maintainao mirror cijelog cpan-a kod sebe na laptopu iako je imao vecinu modula vec instaliranu :)
<jelly> glue za objektno programiranje u perlu 5 je ruzan, python je puno ljepsi
<ravilov> cpan tj. moduli su cesto razlog zasto je nesto moguce napravit kao oneliner u perlu :)
<ravilov> jelly, perl nije nikad bas zamisljen da bude OOP, siguran sam da je tu python puno ljepse strukturalno rijesen, ali djabe mu to kad je RUUUUUZAN
<weshmashian> super oneliner kad moras skinut jos 10MB modula tatlane (vrijedi za bilo kaj, ne samo perl)
<obruT> al fakat, cim ne dotaknem doticni par mjeseci, a trebam raditi nesto s funkcijom koja recimo vraca referencu na asocijativni niz, isuseboze, kak se to ono referencira :P
<ravilov> obruT, backslash is your friend :)
<jelly> ravilov: ma nije ruzan
<ravilov> ma je
<jelly> ravilov: ako imas code base koji je kvalitetno slozen, python je uzivancija
<ravilov> jelly, nikakav code base ne pomaze, jednostavno ne mogu probavit njegov nacin strukturiranja blokova indentacijom umjesto viticama ili slicno
<jelly> recimo za Mailman 2 sam sa nula znanja pythona dodao fičur kojeg nije bilo u open source verziji, samo na osnovu toga sto smo skuzili da to Plesk ima
<jelly> ravilov: to je samo izgled
<obruT> meni kod pythona smeta ta glupa identacija i njegov sistem modula ak zelis da ti svaka klasa bude u zasebnom fajlu... no preferiram ga pred perlom i koristim ga skoro svakodnevno
<jelly> a nemres mi kao perlas reci da ti izgled necega smeta
<ravilov> a ipak mogu :)
<ravilov> I can and I do
<jelly> jer bum te gadjal sa 5 nivoa hashrefa
<obruT> ne spominji hashrefove :)
<ravilov> samo daj, dereferenciram ih bez beda
<obruT> obicno jedno iz 5-6 pokusaja uspijem pogodit sintaksu da dojem do onog sto mi treba :P
<jelly>         if ((! defined $objects->{$key}->{$level}->{oldest_kept}) ||
<jelly>                        $objects->{$key}->{$level}->{oldest_kept}->{start} > $nstart) {
<ravilov> bas prije neki dan sam napisao skriptu pomocu WWW::Mechanize koja harvesta bankovne podatke sa online bankinga koji nema nikakvu normalnu mogucnost exporta :)
<ravilov> jelly, kaj tu nije jasno? pa sve je straightforward
<ravilov> pa tak i ja pisem kod :)
<jelly> pa i python je straightforward
<jelly> samo ti se ne da razmisljat na drugi nacin jer si mator
<ravilov> ok ok
<ravilov> you win
<ravilov> whatever
<jelly> imas beautifulsoup pa parsaj
<ravilov> obruT, ja sam bio zapeo kad sam imao sub{} koji vraca scalar a trebalo ga je pretvorit u ref
<ravilov> na kraju je bilo nesto tipa my $tmp = func(); return \$tmp;
<jelly> ono sto mi je puno bolje kod perla je perl -d
<ravilov> jelly, dobra stvar je sto bar zasad nemam nikakve potrebe imat doticaja s pythonom
<jelly> pydebug je tlaka
<ravilov> ma nista to, printf/echo je jedini pravi debugging :)
<jelly> pa je, sad debagiram neki C na taj nacin
<ravilov> cak i android kod (java) cesto debugiram sa System.err.println()
<ravilov> to jos uvijek onaj mailer?
<jelly> gcc ... -O2 -g ... generira kod za koji gdb veli za hrpu stvari "value optimized out"
<ravilov> er, duh
<ravilov> makni -O2
<ravilov> sto se cudis da se buni za optimizacije kad si sam ukljucio optimizacije :)
<jelly> a koji ce im onda kua -debug paketi 
<jelly> nisam ja, nego debian i rhel
<ravilov> to znaci da ti paketi nisu optimizirani, to nista ne govori o finalnom binaryju
<ravilov> osim ako i -debug paketi nisu generirani sa -O2, u tom slucaju to je fail
<jelly> ono sto mi treba uopce nije implementirano
<ravilov> fun
<jelly> prvo sam debagirao da to skuzim, sad debagiram da vidim gdje uglaviti ono sto fali
<jelly> a znanje C-a minimalno
<ravilov> to ti je zato sto si naucio python, da si umjesto toga naucio perl c bi ti dosao sasvim prirodno :p
<weshmashian> ma samo linkaj sa pythonom i amen :-)
<weshmashian> tko god da je slago Time Zone Preferences u Kayaku je glup
<weshmashian> moram si stavit na GMT-2 da mi prikazuje lokalno vrijeme
<ravilov> zasto je to cudno?
<ravilov> kad je DST in effect i jesmo u GMT-2
<ravilov> ili obrnuto, kad nismo u DST
<ravilov> u svakom slucaju, mi sluzbeno osciliramo izmedju GMT-1 i GMT-2
<ravilov> programi koji znaju za DST to automatski prilagode, ostalima se mora rec rucno
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> python ti je ruzan
<Mmike> a perl ti je lijep?
<Mmike> perl je valjda etalon ruznoce i nepreglednosti
<Mmike> weshmashian: bio neki bug, poptixa pitaj da to popravi, mozda je netko upgradeirao isti pa se opet potrgalo
<ravilov> Mmike, to sve ovisi o kodu/koderu
<ravilov> moj perl kod je predivan :)
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> a sad pokazi :)
<ravilov> Mmike, http://www.jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<ravilov> ne moze bit jasnije :p
<Mmike> ma, razumijem ja tebe
<Mmike> probao sam i ja divan perl pisati
<Mmike> pa nije islo :)
<ravilov> to nije nuzno ogranicenje perla ;)
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> al' je :)
<Mmike> ravilov: eto http://jebo.me/pas/8
<Mmike> aj to uljepsaj da je citljivo
<ravilov> majketiga
<ravilov> tko je to pisao
<ravilov> cudo ako to uopce radi
<ravilov> Mmike, u tome i jest kvaka - perl je toliko bezobrazno fleksibilan da ti apsolutno dopusta radit sr*nja ako bas hoces
<Mmike> pa de raspisi onda to fino :)
<ravilov> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<ravilov> mislim, ovaj komad koda je tak jednostavan da ga i ne treba raspisivat, trebalo je samo popravit par ociglednih gluposti
<Mmike> to je citljiv kod?
<Mmike> $val =~ s{\+}{ } <- to je citljivo, jel? :)
<ravilov> yep
<Mmike> indeed
<ravilov> ovo je naljepse sto regex mozes napravit :p
<ravilov> jel ti jasno sta taj komad radi?
<ravilov> ako ti je jasno, onda znaci da je citljivo :)
<ravilov> http://abstrusegoose.com/strips/evolution_happens_so_fast_nowadays.png
<Mmike> napali me mravi
<ravilov> kad si tak sladak
<jelly> aww
<jelly> Mmike: ak imas samo + za maknuti, sta ce ti {} delimiter
<Mmike> za svaki slucaj? :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma, ovo sam random nasao na webu pa pejstao
<jelly> $val =~ s/\+// je ovdje citljivije rekao bi
 * jelly ne vidi razmake sa ovim fontom
<jelly> Mmike: val.replace('+', ' ', 1) je manje citljivo
<jelly> ak znas sed :-)
<ravilov> sta je ovdje 1?
<ravilov> jelly, {} nije tu za grupiranje regexa nego kao delimiter
<ravilov> umjesto sed-oliki /// koristim {}{}
<ravilov> ljepse izgleda
<ravilov> also, da, ne mice se '+' nego se zamjenjuje razmakom
<ravilov> ne valja ti font :p
<ravilov> ovo je u principu standardni http unescape
<Mmike> dete samo sto nije propuzalo
<weshmashian> Mmike: netju!
<jelly> ravilov: ma di ljepse izgleda {}{}?!??
<jelly> to trosim samo ak moram (ak ima puno slasheva i gluposti unutra)
<ravilov> mene podsjeca na standardne blokove naredbi pa mi ljepse
<ravilov> meni su recimo slashevi ruzni, pa nije da dijelim nesto tamo...
<ravilov> jos mi nisi rekao sta je '1' u pythonu?
<obruT> koliko matcheva ce replace-at
<ravilov> zbunj?
<obruT> bez treceg argumenta je /g
<ravilov> zasto bi replaceao samo prvi?
<jelly> ravilov: zato sto to radi originalni perl primjer
<ravilov> bit ce da jelly nije shvatio poantu tog koda
<ravilov> hm
<ravilov> jelly, actually ne radi
<ravilov> pogledaj bolje
<jelly> <Mmike> $val =~ s{\+}{ } <- to je citljivo, jel? :) ?
<Mmike> ;;;/;//////////l;l;;llllllll;;p;'' 
<Mmike> assa saas;;s;s          f  x
<ravilov> jelly, to nije originalni kod, to je moj kod koji je Mmike slampavo kopipejsto :p
<ravilov> Mmike, daj nauci dete da tipka prvo
<jelly> ah, nisam klikao link
<Mmike> eto i dete moje zna per :)
<Mmike> l
<ravilov> Mmike, syntax error
<jelly> use Acme::EyeDrops;
<ravilov> http://poorlydrawnlines.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/breakup.png
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> motor godine ford
<SilverSpace> Treću godinu zaredom Ford je osvojio titulu najboljeg motora na svijetu (International Engine of the Year 2014).
<hbogner> o jebo ti pas mater libre office prokleti
<hbogner> crko dabogda
<hbogner> mrsh
<hbogner> sqalfhkkkld,sgčhl
<hbogner> aaa, ipak nije
<hbogner> recovery mi vratio sve :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<Vlado9A3CY> tko zna bi li ti vratio dokument da nisi psovao :D
<hbogner> nebi, ovako sam ga uplasio :D
<hbogner> radim nesto za sutra, pa popizdio
<Vlado9A3CY> odes od kompa, popijes casu vode, pa se vratis i radis :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<Mmike> brate mili sto je pip cache ubrzao sve :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike>   pep8: commands succeeded
<Mmike>   py27: commands succeeded
<Mmike>   congratulations :)
<Mmike> Finished: SUCCESS
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sreca na mom licu :)
<Mmike> poludit cu s komarcima
<Mmike> ima netko neki trik mozda
<Mmike> osim seljenja na aljasku?
<Mmike> http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Mosquitoes
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> prva stvar je 'uhvatite ga rukom'
<Mmike> lol
<hbogner> zadnja stvar je uhvati ga kineskim stapicima, onda mozes na kung-fu turnir
<Mmike> hbogner: jel' ima kod tebe tamo komaraca?
<Mmike> btw,. kak ti je tamo?
<Mmike> osim sto imas prejebenu hranu
<Mmike> jesi diplomirao?
<hbogner> nisam, sad su ispiti
<hbogner> sutra imam 2-3 ispita, mislim da cu stici samo na 2
<hbogner> Mmike, a komaraca ima
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G42MDnNXObo
<datase> YouTube: Traktor sa ugrađenim sportskim motorom - ludilo masina - 0:04:11 - 137,955 views - 204 likes / 10 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-27
<ravilov> Mmike, navodno ih bilo kakva citrusna biljka stjera
<Mmike> ravilov: da, to smo posadili sad pa cemo vidjet
<ravilov> Mmike, eto ti koristan savjet sa wikihow - stay indoors :p
<ravilov> Mmike spamer?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nsh sam sptrljo
<SilverSpace> da
<ravilov> desi
<ravilov> se
<ravilov> i najboljima
<ravilov> e
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<markosejic> d dan
<rut> date -v -1m +%h 
<rut> kak to isto u linuxu ?
<rut> znaci sad je Jun da pokaze May 
<obruT> date -d "- 1 month" +%h
<rut> tnx 
<obruT> sa -d mu das "deskriptivni opis" onog sto zelis ;)
<rut> neda mi se citat man :)
<calmpitbull> http://vimeo.com/79306807
<calmpitbull> malo :) za dobro jutro
<rut> jel ima veze sa sisama guzicama i tome sl. taj link ?
<calmpitbull> ne
<rut> onda nist :P
<markosejic> koja smijurija
<calmpitbull> pogledal 2x do sada i jos uvijek smijurija
<Mmike> calmpitbull: continuiti problemi
<Mmike> ona svrbljiva kurva, malo stoji malo sjedi
<Mmike> onda kad izvuce pistolj kad saznaju da onaj koji ju je jebo je bio s ovcom noc prije
<calmpitbull> stvarno
<calmpitbull> to je stvar na koju se obraca paznja...
<calmpitbull> hmmm
<calmpitbull> Mmike ja mislim da moras malo u prirodu
<calmpitbull> :)
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> nisam (jos) pogledao video, ali ove Mmikeove izjave su svakako zabrinjavajuce...
<Mmike> ravilov: kul je video :)
<Mmike> ovo je sam zamjetdba
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> jel tko koristi RT?
<Mmike> osim dobrice :)
<ravilov> ne :)
<Mmike> nemrem nac svoje tickete unutra
<Mmike> srecom ih imma po mailovima
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> glupoglidanarodendana
<SilverSpace> Suarez je dobio drakonsku kaznu jer je Urugvaj potencijalno tradicionalno najteži suparnik Brazilu do polufinala Svjetskog prvenstva
<SilverSpace> koja glupost 
<SilverSpace> idiot grize i trebali ga zabraniti zauvijek 
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> mi smo ispali 
<Mmike> jer su htjeli da brazil prodje
<Mmike> kak to ne vidite
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim\
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> kaj volim ove teotije zavjer
<SilverSpace> e
<infy-> jutro
<markosejic> d dan
<calmpitbull> a sve je pocelo kada je fifa kaznila Simunica
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> to nije smjesno to je tak i amen ;)
<SilverSpace> zavjera
<calmpitbull> ma cista...na to su razmisljali vec od proslog svijetskog....
<SilverSpace> jebte sto cu danas nema utakmica?
<calmpitbull> popit pivo bez blejanja u nogomet? 
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxkl701POkM
<datase> YouTube: Vatrogasci - Šuti ženo (Official Video) - 0:02:55 - 13,197 views - 45 likes / 0 dislikes
<rut> to marko :)
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0V4TZAyd8I
<datase> YouTube: Ren & Stimpy  Happy Helment  Joy Joy song - 0:02:20 - 269,815 views - 2030 likes / 47 dislikes
<ivoks> joj, jos malo...
<ivoks> i idem doma
<ivoks> van iz ove njemacke
<Hrki> SilverSpace: zasto bi recimo ugriz bio jaci nego kada ti netko polomi kosti s kopackama
<Hrki> onaj start kamerunca laktom na mandjukicu je 10x gori od ugriza
<Hrki> uzgriz ne komi kosti
<rut> jos 1h ....
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lomljenje kosti moze bit i slucajno i moze se dogoditi bilo kome a kretena koji treci puta grize dozivotno iskljuciti
<SilverSpace> da sam mu ja bio tamo ne bi imao vise sa cime grist
<SilverSpace> da sam mu ja bio tamo ne bi imao vise sa cime grist
<Hrki> pa covek ima psihicke probleme
<Hrki> isto kao sto ima onaj glupan simunic
<Hrki> zasto pjeva one pizdarije, 
<ravilov> nemaju li svi nogometasi psihickih problema? zasto bi se inace bavili nogometom?
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nemas ti pojma :)
<Mmike> ravilov: ti bas ne kuzis nogomet kao igru, jel? :)
<ravilov> Mmike, ja pricam o profi nogometu
<jelly> http://jebo.me/slije/pizza.jpg sa friskom tunom iz Dida Marijana
<SilverSpace> tuna na pizzi to mi pak nikako ne ide
<jelly> ova je bila izvrsna
<jelly> jadranska tuna, navodno
<hbogner> zapeceni paradajz, paprika, luk, a sastrane pecena piletina, mljac mljac
<jelly> mekana i okus mora umjesto suha i ulje iz konzerve
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma ok moze bit kakva hoce ali nema pice bez prasice :)
<SilverSpace> ne ide mi riba nekako na pizzu
<SilverSpace> odoh
<Mmike> kakvo je smece onaj rt
<Mmike> kayako je 1001 put bolji
<Mmike> a i on je smecav :)
<Hrki> SilverSpace: znaci zelis rec da nije bolestan covijek koji pijeva ustaske pijesme pred cijelim stadionom
<Mmike> tesko je to rec, hrki
<Mmike> masa ljudi smatra da to nije ustaska pjesma niti ustaski pozdrav
<Hrki> ja nisam cuo nikada nikoga da se tako pozdravlja, osim ovih debila sa crnim majcama
<Mmike> ha cuj
<Mmike> nisam nit ja
<Mmike> al' to nist ne znaci
<Hrki> i zasto nemogu sa kukastim krizom u njemacku a to je drevni budisticki simbol
<Hrki> zasto nebi priznali moje objasnjenje
<Mmike> nitko od mojih frendova nebio slao smsove na sexy chatove, pa opet isti zaradjuju masnu paru - to sto ti i ja nesto nismo vidli/culi nije nikakvo mjerilo
<Mmike> zato sto su njemci kulturan narod i ne zele imati posla s nacizmom
<Mmike> mi, s druge strane, smo idijoti
<Mmike> pa se nalaze objasnjena kako 'za dom spremni' nije u biti ustaski pozdrav nego pitaj boga koji kufer
<Hrki> pa to ti i kazem, kretencine jedne
<Hrki> ali bitno da je suarez problem :)
<Hrki> to je necuveno sto covjek zagrize tu i tamo
<Hrki> a sto je pola zemlje glupo nije problem
<jelly> tu u kaficu ima secer sa porukom "za dom za dom nesto"
<jelly> ali nisu spremni
<Hrki> bude ti panjina simunic objasnio
<Hrki> oni se tako pozdravljaju u otadzbini
<Hrki> ni ne kuzim sta znaci za dom spreman
<Hrki> koji jebeni dom
<weshmashian> /clear
<weshmashian> i tak, kaj ima? :)
<Hrki> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/agencijski-radnici-bit-ce-trazeni-ali-jeftini-konkurenti-946815
<Hrki> cekne kuzim, kaj poslodavac je sada duzan platiti prekovremene ako radis vise od 40sati tjedno ???
<Mmike> weshmashian: kaj si spreman? :)
<Mmike> idem se setat uz mokre
<Mmike> more more
<Mmike> :0
<Mmike> ajte
<weshmashian> placeni prekovremeni? necuveno!
<weshmashian> barbarski!
<weshmashian> Mmike: aj, odi :)
<jelly> Hrki: a do sad nije bio?!
<jelly> http://dogeweather.com/ so climate
<Hrki> neznam jelly, kod mene nije placeno
<jelly> wtf
 * jelly ne bi radio pod tim uvjetima bez nekih gadnih dodanih benefita
<Hrki> istina nebum dugo ni ja
<Hrki> kaj mogu, potpisali smo takvi ugovor
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00006IZIL/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00006IZIL&linkCode=as2&tag=natdee-20
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> wf
<Mmike> with t
<Mmike> isusovi komarci
<Mmike> i marijini 
<Mmike> i alahovi
<Mmike> i svaciji
<Mmike> jebem ti da ti jebem prirodu tko ju stvori takvom
<Mmike> nemre covjek uzivat u gemistu na terasi
<Mmike> "science of sentiment analysis on social media"
<Mmike> o, Svijete :)
<Mmike> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/14/06/26/1638240/human-language-is-biased-towards-happiness-say-computational-linguists
<Mmike> http://bost.ocks.org/mike/algorithms/
<hbogner> Mmike, ludnica algoritmi :D
<Mmike> pre dobre vizualizacije
<hbogner> hipnotizirajuce :D
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-28
<hbogner> http://www.monitor.hr/anketa/?page=vote,results,1596 zalosno, al istinito
<tonil> đe ste
<tonil> gotov sa drugom godinom
<tonil> to je to
<tonil> sad je vrijeme za odmor i plazu
<Hrki> bravo
<Hrki> uzivaj
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> Kindle - najbolji gadget ikad
<Mmike> zasto bi ito kupio recimo ovo: http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Experts-Voice-Software-Development/dp/1430218339
<jelly-home> Mmike: jer je ljepse citat iz knjige nego s monitora?
<infy-> dobar dan
<Mmike> jelly-home: ma kindle edicija
<Mmike> a ima .mobi za skinut sa sajta
<Mmike> Pljf
<jelly-home> Mmike: zato sto zeli dati novce amazonu i autoru?
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> cijena je bezobrazna
<Mmike> 20 dolara
<jelly-home> 120kn za dobru tehnicku knjigu nije puno
<Mmike> zanimljivo bi bilo vidjeti koliko je ekipe kupilo tu knjigu kroz amazon
<Mmike> fih flah foh floh
<Mmike> hm
<MmikeM> Mh
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/dRtq8ZJ
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world :)
<Mmike> Cek
<Mmike> kaj se nije nekad igralo i 1/16 finale?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QCxyns1lrg
<datase> YouTube: Lily Allen- "Fuck You" (Live in HQ) - 0:03:30 - 958,032 views - 5475 likes / 229 dislikes
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/3jsuLlY
#ubuntu-hr 2014-06-29
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj :)
<Mmike> hoj-a
<jelly-home> SSD-ovi su sve jeftiniji http://protis.hr/products/details/ssd-transcend-128gb-ssd340-series-ts128gssd340/80189
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> rsedak: !
<Mmike> pa djes, ex-kolega :)
<rsedak> hehehe, evo malo informiram publiku sa FB-a :-)
<rsedak> i cekam da pocne sastanak HULKa
<rsedak> kako si ti? Mmike
<Mmike> rsedak: eto, na moru :)
<jelly-home> stiglo do slovenije, jos par sati pa ce i kod nas http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13
<jelly-home> The City of South Perth and Town of Victoria Park are proposed to merge and councillors in South Perth this week voted for the new entity to be called “City of South Park”.
<jelly-home> http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/western-australia/perth-council-votes-to-rename-itself-south-park-as-part-of-merger-plans/story-fnhocxo3-1226970148198?nk=df199901cedb4fef409a30307750651e
<CrazyLemon> nije još! (stiglo do slovenije) - bar ne do mene :)
<jelly-home> vec i istru prolazi
<infy-> ala ovo iz italije bi moglo doć ode
<jelly-home> taj se vuce cijeli dan kroz italiju, do jutra ne bude dosao
<CrazyLemon> ode prema austriji to iz italije http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<infy-> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> e sad grmi i pada :)
<Vlado9A3CY> gdje to grmi i pada? kod mene je tiho i mirno :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-22
<reSpawn> d jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/133449/a-zlato-tatino-kako-ga-voli
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.xbmc.kodi
<SilverSpace> no da sad direkno u android
<jelly> --> drot (~user@unaffiliated/drot) has joined #debian
 * jelly se skriva
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ
<datase> YouTube: Remove cat before flight - 0:02:57 - 836422 views - 14138 likes / 161 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uzas
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-23
<BotaniCar> Jutro, mileni
<BotaniCar> http://www.opencontainers.org/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<jelly> ak ovtorimo kontejnere nece li se roba pokvarit
<BotaniCar> Shipamo samo dvopek ! 
<BotaniCar> Ne znam jel dobro ili lose kaj je usrani docker baza i za ovo 
<BotaniCar> Ja ne znam, mmike, jesi ti mjerio koiko ti je porasao mrezni promet od kad se igras s dockerom ? 
<BotaniCar> ja sam probao jedan mrvu kompliciraniji setup i "idle" containeri mi utilizirali vise mreze nego sve drugo 
<BotaniCar> I ovo da docker ne zeli pricati IPv6 je isto drek 
<jelly> nigdje ne pise canonical ni debian
<BotaniCar> Pise redhat, meni pashe :) Tko koristi debian u money_driven firmi, to je za ucilista </troll>
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> tko je biciklom iso na posao ima sanse pokisnuti danas
<BotaniCar> Nisam 
<vileni> meni su okupirali bicikle, a i nisam siguran da bi isao i da nisu :)
<vileni> btw, ima tko jeftino bicikl za prodati?
<BotaniCar> where jeftino >= ?
<vileni> ovisi o modelu/stanju/godini/novcaniku, za sad bi bilo ~1500kn :)
<vileni> na jesen ce biti budzet znatno veci, a nadam se i akcije
<vileni> ali bit ce manjak voznih dana
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo ne mogu bios updejtat bez vga kabla 
<SilverSpace> ili hdmi 
<SilverSpace> kojeg Dell nema
<SilverSpace> Dell monitor
<reSpawn> d dan
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha , SilverSpace, nemas ni na TV-u ?
<reSpawn> d dan
<vileni> SilverSpace: http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/alpine-m1-passive.html
<BotaniCar> Kak pada da je milina, mali bu mi cijeli put doma skical da mu je majica mokra :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: pa dell monitori ocino imaju DVI-D
<jelly> obicno
<jelly> a hdmi<->dvi-d je obican pasivni kabl ili adaptr
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-24
<ivoks> i tak sjednem u birc
<ivoks> jer mi je auto na kemijskom ciscenju
<ivoks> i evo ti jajana
<ivoks> iliti jarama
<ivoks> jarana
<ivoks> z mirka
<mirka> oi! 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pusti koke, kaj je dalje bilo u praonici ? 
<BotaniCar> Kupio si mecku ? :) 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> nis, cekam da auto bude gotov
<ivoks> nisam kupio mecku
<ivoks> niti cu ju ikad kupiti
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kak je jaja[s,r,n] umjesan u to sve ? 
<BotaniCar> https://support.google.com/mail/answer/1284885?hl=hr # i kak gmail misli napraviti undo send ako sam ja to vec primio ?
<ivoks> a ne znam
<ivoks> sjedi za stolom do i drobi nes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne posalje odmah
<ivoks> stavi u queue
<ivoks> a kako imaju tonu poruka u queueu
<BotaniCar> Tak sam i mislil, svasta .. 
<ivoks> imaju i vremena cancelat ju
<BotaniCar> nesh ti featureta :) Kaj ti je marketing 
<BotaniCar> Najvise mrzim kad sam tak neuk da ne znam protumaciti error message :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem se ucit' :)
<ivoks> ssh ubuntu@172.16.100.0
<ivoks> volim ove adrese sa .0
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11223597_879104655471747_919184177201440211_n.jpg?oh=d7071c7f894b5665d6d76357289f8e02&oe=561B180D
<ivoks> impressed
<rut> kakva tisina ovdje ..
<pkiller_> sta kad ja neznam nista ni o fordu ni o mazdi, ni o F1, ni openstacku, a o ubuntu nemamo sta rec :)
<jelly> znaci moras pocet gledat F1
<pkiller> jedino mi to preostaje :)
<pkiller> gledao sam nekad F1 dok sam imao windowse 95 pa jedan od prvih officea je bio u điru pa sam stiskao često F1
<pkiller> sad se ne sjećam kad sam zadnji put stisnuo F1
<pkiller> nego preporučite vi meni neki linux za asus eee 701
<dodobas> puppy ?
<dodobas> arch 
<pkiller> puppy probao... ne svinja mi se... arch mi ide na živce sa updejtovima koji brejkaju sistem
<dodobas> pkiller: meni nisu brejkali sistem u zadnjih 7 godina... pojma nemam o cemu pricas
<pkiller> i ovo sam probao http://www.slitaz.org/ čak je ovaj imao najbolji support za grafiku
<pkiller> dodobas: ako mi kazes 7 godina onda lažeš... ja arch koristim isto oko 7 godina i više puta mi je brejkao običan update sistem. Istina svaki put ima guide za popravljat na njihovim stranicama.
<ivoks> i...
<ivoks> lexus je uspio.
<ivoks> http://gizmodo.com/wait-a-minute-did-lexus-actually-make-a-working-hoverb-1713469352
<rut> killer ako neznas o nicem o tom sto si pobrojao znas o sexu ..
<pkiller> to znam osnove... znam di se šta uštekava, di se pali i tako to ;)
<obruT> znas teoriju, ali fali prakse ? :)
<pkiller> obruT: TO TO :)
<pkiller> ivoks: jel se to meni čini ili je to neki "dry ice on a hot surface" hoverboard
<pkiller> ivoks: http://www.ibtimes.com/new-energy-harvesting-method-could-use-dry-ice-power-life-mars-1838406
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> uh, sto se usrah maloprije da mi netko uletio u mrezu... a ono zena s laptopom i na kabel i na wireless :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je ti se bojis zene :)
<pkiller> obruT: to da ide duplo brže... i jedno i drugo upališ :)
<BotaniCar> I ja se bojim zena, kaj to nije default ? :D
<rut> obrut borim se sa ovim tvojima u firmi . pa sto su teski za dati sip password . 
<rut> na kraju ga iz backupa od zte-a saznao ..
<pkiller> afraid_of_woman = true;
<pkiller> rut pravi haker
<SilverSpace> vileni: taj mi ne bi stao u kuciste http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/alpine-m1-passive.html previsok je a cini mi se. imam sad na njemu kaj je sa njime dosao koji ima ventilator i ne cuje se 
<rut> killer nema se tu sto biti haker .. taj koji je napisao skriptu za dekriptiranje je haker . 
<rut> svaka mu dala !!!!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: drugar kad cemo na pivo :)
<SilverSpace> ljeto je
<pkiller> hehe... john the ripper je to radio prije svih :P
<vileni> SilverSpace: koje kuciste imas? ja bi slozio neki NAS sa tim procom pa bi vjerojatno stao jer ionako moram imati mjesta za 4-6 diskova
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: radim cijelo ljeto :( 
<pkiller> rut, to ovo: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/router_password_recovery.html
<obruT> rut: pa da, pass se sazna iz samog uredjaja :) na nekima izvuces iz backupa, na nekima je dovoljno pogledat u source kod web sucelja :)
<obruT> rut: a ne daju, da zastite i sebe i korisnika
<rut> nije . ovo je : https://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/34680/
<SilverSpace> vileni: jako malo jedva da sam zgurao plocu unutra :)
<rut> pa sto ce mene stit od samog mene :)))))
<rut> pkiller taj link sto si dao probao al neradi .. 
<pkiller> Å¡teta
<pkiller> nije da mi treba ali sad bar znam da ne probam to ako mi bude trebalo :)
<rut> pa mozda ce radit sa nekim drugim modelom . ovim mojim nije htio . 
<pkiller> konacno je netko to malo smislenije složio na jednom mijestu... google hacking :) https://www.exploit-db.com/google-hacking-database/
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vrijeme je updejtat sve ubuntue
<ivoks> pa... se vrnem, ne...
<ivoks> budz0r: updejtam ubuntu-hr
<ivoks> ah, vec netko je :)
<jelly> 5$@#% firewall
<jelly> 161.53.131.231 ntp server radi, 161.53.131.232 ne radi
<jelly> kak
<ivoks> a sad ubuntu-hr pa pa
<SilverSpace> ke
<Vlado9A3CY> palo je previse kise, valjda zato
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> nije to nista 
<SilverSpace> kakvu su najavljivali 
<SilverSpace> potop
<obruT> cijene kampova kod nas, pogotovo u Istri, fakat nisu normalne... za te pare nadjes apartman/sobe
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1978773_967882893308661_161590166820037425_n.jpg?oh=c5631c85f31176a5de71aab895222503&oe=561BE7AC
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to je sa ove brane http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/10/15/article-1320728-0B9F822D000005DC-541_964x623.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/do-smartfona-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-299-eura/144202.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-25
<reSpawn> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Vlado9A3CY> krumpira :D
<SilverSpace> jutro 
<ivoks> idem proslaviti danasnji dan
<ivoks> ...rekordnom uplatom poreza
<dodobas> ivoks: pa nista ti ne radi danas :)
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> neka im bude, da kad se probude opijeni, najedeni i mamurni
<ivoks> da si mogu kupiti koju kavu
<ivoks> eh, drekec
<ivoks> ostao mi token u uredu
<SilverSpace> http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/lazy-009-06152015.gif
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/8bIFP3yMRto
<datase> YouTube: Stash 80 lvl - 0:00:38 - 337483 views - 536 likes / 21 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> e Mmike alo. druže, mamicu ti
<jelly> oh dear, mala, mehanicka tipkovnica s trackpointom https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-yoda?mode=guest_open
<hbogner> jaoo koja rasprav na facebljaku oko cloud-a :D
<dodobas> sve vec znate, ali nije na odmet ponoviti ... http://12factor.net/
<reSpawn> d dan
<jelly> dodobas: sve znamo, i cekamo iduci switchover sa mainframea+klijenta (tj. clouda+tableta danas) na lokalno procesiranje
<dodobas> jelly: pqc - personal quantum computers :)
<jelly> ili "pun mi je qc"
<reSpawn> od dosade spajam 2 ekran na laptop da vidim kako to funkcionira
<dodobas> jelly: cestit ti dan drzavnosti :P
<ivoks> service as a service
<jelly> turtles all the way down
<reSpawn> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> da li slucajno netko od ovdje nazocnih u konzoli koristi program sc (spreadsheet calculator) ... imam pitanje vezano uz date & time funkcije, tnx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-26
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> pospanci :D
<rut> kako ko .. 
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine :) 
<BotaniCar> hehe, Azure sad nudi enkripciju VM diskova :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemo'sh ne voljeti Microsoft :) 
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> BotaniCar: mozes ga samo manje mrziti :)
<jelly> manje od koga, gugleta npr?
<vileni> jelly: manje od njega samog :)
<BotaniCar> lol, ne mrzim nikog. Ok, povremeno mrzim sebe 
<BotaniCar> I budilicu, kako sam samo zaboravio budilicu ? 
<weshmashian> i tak
<rut> dost za danas . treba doma ici 
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> BotaniCar: da li postoji korelacija izmedju trenutka kad mrzis sebe i budilicu? kod mene najcesce da
<obruT> e budilica... nesto sto nisam cuo vec nekoliko dana :P bit ce uzas sljedeci tjedan
<jelly> "greskom" ostavio budilicu na 09:30 
<jelly> sva sreca pa ionako nema nikog na poslu da se buni
<SilverSpace> pih budilica :)
<SilverSpace> ja iamam Franka
<SilverSpace> svaki dan je budan u 6h
<jelly> zavjese treba staviti da trunka svjetla ne udje u sobu prije 7 :-)
<jelly> bez toga se i ja budem u pol 5 sad za vrijeme solsticija
<jelly> budim*
<Vlado9A3CY> žur... bon žur :)
<jelly> bok Vlado... 9A3CY Vlado
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: krumpira :) 
<SilverSpace> poz
<BotaniCar> vileni: da. Apsolutno da :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lol :)
<obruT> mene jutros u 6 probudila glad, zedj i pritisak u mjehuru, no kad sam se vratio u krevet, spavao jos do 12:30
<Vlado9A3CY> i jutros su me zbudili, vec negdje iza 7h... damn them :)
<BotaniCar> Dobro, kaj na ovom kanalu samo jelly i ja radimo ? :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> ja sam na godisnjem :D
<BotaniCar> Oni koji su zaposleni u telekomima ne moraju odgovarati, samoobjasnjivo je 
<Vlado9A3CY> cijeli tjedan :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: zar se za sistemase moze reci da rade ? :P
<obruT> samo prckaju po tim serverima :)
<vileni> i ja radim
<vileni> nema godisnjeg
<obruT> ja sam na GO i nekim zivim cudom sam u Zg :P
<vileni> obruT: dobro to sto si u zg, ali kako tipkas sa bicikla?
<vileni> ako nisi na biciklu, zasto nisi?
<jelly> vileni: ukljucio je Ok Google spijunsku opciju pa samo prica u mobitel
 * weshmashian se samo pravi da radi
<obruT> vileni: jucer sam bio, napravili zescu turu, sad par dana oporavka, jos jedan lagani trening i pauza do 5.7.
<Vlado9A3CY> evo opet krumpira, a taman sam htio malo prilec do rucka :D
<Vlado9A3CY> jer, umorio sam se... morao sam skocit po papicu za miciku :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: od kad postoji (nekaj) as a service, ni to ne delamo :D
<obruT> :)
<vileni> ovaj google ne zeli zapamtiti gdje mi je posao
<vileni> ni stan
<BotaniCar> znaju nesto sto ti ne znas :)
<vileni> ljudi se bore da im to ne zapamti, ja mu hocu reci
<vileni> i necfe
<SilverSpace> punjene paprike
<Hrki> dobri dan dobri ljudi
<Hrki> koji bi ovo bio ulaz
<Hrki> znaci novi laptop, nema lan
<Hrki> moram ustekati neki kabel (siri je od HDMI-a)
<Hrki> i on ima LAN i VGA izlaz
<Hrki> znaci taj kabel (adapter) ima lan i vga izlaz, a ulaz u laptop mu izgleda kao hdmi samo siri
<BotaniCar> USB-C ? 
<BotaniCar> Nesto ovakvo: http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--39YEubZD--/exoxatptt8qckfc0rgkx.jpg? 
<vileni> Hrki: a mozda model laptopa? :)
<vileni> btw, jel vidio tko 16gb ddr3 za kupiti?
<vileni> u komadu jel
<Hrki> evo, budem pitao, nije bio moj laptop
<jelly> vileni: ddr4 da, ddr3 je bio skup...
<jelly> sad ima i 32GB ddr4
<jelly> (koji su 2.5x skuplji od 2x16!)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-27
<Vlado9A3CY> krumpiiiiiiiraaaaaaa :)
<SilverSpace> ne treba :)
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro lizard_ago :)
<Vlado9A3CY> iznervirale me neke objave na necurecigdje... neki ljudi fakat misle da postoji pravica... /me /quit
<lizard_ago> vlado odmaglija ...
<lizard_ago> Vlado wb
<Vlado9A3CY_> hi lizard_ago ... tnx ;)
<lizard_ago> Vlado uobicajena tisina ovdje
<Vlado9A3CY> lizard_ago: zna se dogoditi da se ovdje vode i zucne rasprave :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali eto slucajno vikend je, ljudi vjerojatno odmaraju :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pogotovo oni sto su ovaj tjedan morali raditi ...
<lizard_ago> da vrijeme je sijeste
<lizard_ago> tako da je to normalno
<lizard_ago> recimo i ja sad radim
<Vlado9A3CY> za razliku od nas kaj smo se uspjeli izbnoriti za slobodne dane ili dane godisnjeg odmora :)
<lizard_ago> sreca samo do 19 tako da eto
<Vlado9A3CY> *izboriti ;)
<lizard_ago> prokleti ati još nije napravio drajvere za nove X
<Vlado9A3CY> sigurno si dozivio vec i gore dane, pa zao... drzi se, mozes ti to :)
<lizard_ago> tako da me malo to hebe
<Vlado9A3CY> *pa zato
<Vlado9A3CY> ma ati je zakon :)
<Vlado9A3CY> budu oni to rijesili uskoro ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> oni koji se s tim bave :)
<lizard_ago> pusti tu priču koliko tiringa ima na atiju bolje da ne pričam
<Vlado9A3CY> a mi korisnici cemo samo apdejtati svoje sustave :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imam netbook star 4 godine s ati inegriranom grafikom... radi kao zmaj u linuxu :)
<lizard_ago> ma pustimo to sada ... treba ic na Ultru :)
<lizard_ago> tu je bolja zabava :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a da ne spominjem stare kante stare sada vec i 15, mozda i vise godina... ati grafika radi okay :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ne znam sto je to ultra :)
<lizard_ago> evo ja sam trenutno na laptopu i imam problema s nvidijom 650m i to na windowsima ... dočim pokrenem grafičku odmah mi se sruši drajver 
<lizard_ago> svašta sam proba ali mislim da je nvidija legla
<lizard_ago> Ultra music festival ... u Splitu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> daleko mi je Split... skoro 400km :D
<Vlado9A3CY> a stio se tice Nvidije, zeni sam instalirao arch based manjaro linux, ima super PC, istina da je star sada vec 4 godine, ali ima 4 core CPU (4*2.66G), 4GB ram i nvidia 250gts 1GB... radi savrseno... otkako sam joj instalirao taj manjaro, jos nije bila u womndowsima... sada vec mejsecima
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> (propuh mi je pa mi vjetar nosi prste po tipkovnici) :D
<Vlado9A3CY> a ja ako si ikada opet budem kupovao novi laptop ili slicno, biti ce to Dell s ubuntu-om :)
<lizard_ago> hahaha
<lizard_ago> ma evo Å¡ta got da sam napravio na ovom laptopu samo problemi ... prokleti Acer
<Vlado9A3CY> vidio sam Dell laptop s ubuntu 14.04 za manje od 300$
<Vlado9A3CY> i to u najboljoj mogucoj opciji
<Vlado9A3CY> lizard_ago: koji os koristis?
<Vlado9A3CY> na tom aceru?
<lizard_ago> ufff ... puko mi je internet
<Vlado9A3CY> da lizard_ago ... pitao sam te koji os (koju linux distribuciju) koristis na tom acer-u?
<lizard_ago> trenutno su windowsi na njemu
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Vlado9A3CY>  jesi probao linux mozda?
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ako bas zelis odrzati postojece stanje, pokusaj si nabaviti hd za taj laptop i pokusaj instalirati ubuntu, mislim da ces biti vise nego zadovoljan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ili mozes instalirati ubuntu uz postojece windblowse na postojecem hd :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ili, za pocetak mozes probati ubuntu live :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ili neku drugu linux distribuciju
<Vlado9A3CY> xebe ga tzv otvorena mreza, rekao bih :)
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi dodobas 
<SilverSpace> MotoGp ove godine predobra
<SilverSpace> uuuuuuh
<reSpawn> d dan
#ubuntu-hr 2015-06-28
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> nemrem nikak skuzit kakvo je vani vrijeme, a ne da mi se napravit ta tri koraka da pogledam svojim ocima :D
<SilverSpace> sucmurasto
<Vlado9A3CY> a nista... odoh do pekare, bez kisobrana, makar dosao doma mokar ;)
 * Vlado9A3CY bbl ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> kisa ne pada :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce samo kaj nije :)
<reSpawn> d da
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<reSpawn> d dan
<reSpawn> SilverSpace, pozz
<leafy> nemam zvuka, molim pomoc
<leafy> e da je bilo film pogledat veceras...
<leafy> googlam vec 4 sata, ircam isto tolko... nemogu rjesit zvuk na mintu
<leafy> hardware je ispravan
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-27
<vileni> jutar
<ivoks> Mmike: i ivan voras je bio, ako ga znas
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zrZnUDb9p4 hihi
<datase> YouTube: ( FULL VIDEO ) Singapore Plane Catches Fire at Changi Airport - 0:01:05 - 127 views - 7 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks, the FreeBSD guy :)
<Mmike> stovatelj postgresa
<ivoks> ae
<Mmike> idem odpedalirat na poso
<nixhr> jel ima netko doma amis fiksni telefon?
<obruT> Mmike: danas si se sjetio pedalirat kad su najavljeni pljuskovi i grmljavina :)
<obruT> vidim da necu biti jedini koji ce kisnut na biciklu
 * nixhr je vec odbicikliro :D
<nixhr> nije da mi je daleko al svejedno, lijepo se vidi :D
<obruT> dam se kladit da ce pocet padat u 16:40 i da nece stajat do ponoci :P
<obruT> tak obicno bude kad je prognoza povremeni pljuskvi, a ja ujutro odem biciklom
<ivoks> jel valja kaj AMD Radeon HD7450?
<vileni> ivoks: za igranje ne, za ostalo radi, uz standardno da radeon nije najsretniji izbor za linux
<ivoks> nda
<Mmike> nixhr: kolko? :) 2 km, 3km? :)
<Mmike> obruT: ma nece, sad ce past, fino puse, taman da nemrem brze od 18-20
<vileni> Mmike: znaci vratio si se u zg
<Mmike> vileni: jos proslu srijedu
<vileni> Mmike: pa mislio sam da je to to, sad kad odes na more da se ne vracas do jeseni :)
<nixhr> mmike negdje 2 km al uzbrdo
<nixhr> a kaj se tice kise, ne bu bas tak skoro 
<nixhr> barem radar veli tako
<Mmike> nixhr: kol'ko ti vremena treba za to?
<Mmike> vileni: a nemrem, zena radi :) 
<Mmike> vileni: kad zena prestane raditi, onda cu otic 1.5 i necu se vracat do 30.9 :)
<nixhr> Mmike: za kaj? za radar pogledat?
<nixhr> :D
<nixhr> pa kajaznam, mozda desetak minuta, nesto manje
<Mmike> nixhr: dobra indukcija :) jel' tak i na poslu induciras? :D
<nixhr> kakva sad indukcija? :D
<nixhr> hipno indukcija?
<Mmike> 10 minuta, pa to da si bicikl uz stepenice nosio nije nist :)
 * Mmike pedalirao 40 minuta jer je prokleti vjetar puhao u facu
<Mmike> a nemres mu samarcinu odvalit
<nixhr> a kaj da ti velim, mogo bi ko welf, otic sa kozjaka na rudjer prek novog zagreba
<nixhr> :D
<Mmike> a kad cu ic doma naravno da ce opet puhat u facu
<Mmike> nixhr: mogli bi u setnjicu veceras - biciklima
<nixhr> pa super majk
<Mmike> ak nece kise bit
<Mmike> nadjemo se kod NSK!
<nixhr> vidim da ustrajes oko pedaliranja, to je vrlo dobro
<nixhr> da, mogli bi 
<Mmike> cek, tek sam poceo :) ovo mi je treci dan :)
<obruT> Mmike: jes kupio bicke ?
<Mmike> obruT: ma nisam
<Mmike> pre  hard core su sve te koje sam vidio
<Mmike> ja nikad ne pedaliram duze od 15-20km, i to ak se bas natjeram da odem na jarun napravit krugova par
<Mmike> a ovo po gradu je 9km do posla i 9km nazad
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kod-dubrovnika-zaplijenjeno-vise-od-14-kilograma-marihuane-/902487.aspx <- pa to nije maridzuana, to je drach!
<hbogner> Mmike, zloburger sljedeci put
<hbogner> sad se jelo nesto drugo
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<obruT> spicko sam cijeli regres na https://shop.pimoroni.com/
<obruT> e sad, ili sam puno potrosio, ili je regres mali :)
<nixhr> obruT: LOL mmike LOL bicke LOL
<obruT> nixhr: zamisljam mmikea u bickama ? :)
<obruT> s/zamisljam/zamisljas/
<nixhr> da, flashnuo mi pred facom
<nixhr> a i sisa mu nije losa :D
<obruT> hihi :)
<hbogner> he he he, postavljaju mi optiku u haustor :D
<dodobas> vroj tablica u schemi ... 291, e moj lastane ...
<dodobas> *broj
<obruT> samo 291 ? :)
<notjelly> krepala virtualka sa bouncerom
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj je to, nit pola od 600 :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ne kuzim?
<hbogner> Mmike, pitao sai kaj se jelo u mekpersu :D
<Mmike> hbogner: nisam? :)
<hbogner> jesi na facebljaku prije tjedan-dva
<Mmike> a, to
<Mmike> i odgovor sam dobio :D
<hbogner> da da, malo kasno ali odgovorio i to na oba mjesta
<notjelly> ha, upravo me nazvao provider, veli da mu je krepala managed strujna letva
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=GBP&to=USD&view=1W
<ivoks> nastavlja se u revijalnom tonu
<hbogner> ivoks, bio sam ti u susjedstvu u subotu, uvala slanica :D
<ivoks> hbogner: sad je negdje odvratno
<ivoks> sa svim tim ljudima
<hbogner> ivoks, skoro nikog nije bilo, max 50 ljudi na cjeloj lazi sam vidio u subotu popodne
<hbogner> ukljucujici kafice
<ivoks> onda nisi bio na slanici
<ivoks> ili je padala kisa
<hbogner> doslo nam da prodamo ono u biogradu i kupimo na murteru :D
<ivoks> ili si zaboravio dvije nule
<hbogner> ivoks, subota u 20:00 :D
<hbogner> valjda su se svi vec razisli bili
<ivoks> dodji u 14:00
<ivoks> pa ces vidjeti 5000 ljudi
<hbogner> he he he, vjerujem
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> roknuo je grom valjda u dzamiju
<Mmike> usi me bole
<hbogner> pljus, a taman htio van na gablec, sad ostajem gladan dok neprodje
<dodobas> ima u zgradi kantina ... :P
<dodobas> 30tak kunica
<ivoks> tuca :/
<jelly> taman u pauzi izmedju oblaka se uspjeli vratit s rucka
<obruT> tak i mi... taman uvatili prozor bez kise
<jelly> prozoooor prema zalaaaazu
<ivoks> sunovrat funte
<ivoks> samo kaj su debili povukli i euro za sobom
<ivoks> ako je u petak funta dotakla 30 godisnji low, kaj je onda danas
<ivoks> 50 godisnji?
<hbogner> fina kantina u zgradi, fini gablec :D
<ivoks> She expected the pound would drop to $1.32 again, possibly as soon as this week. 
<Mmike> daklem
<ivoks> pa, ponedjeljak je tek poceo, a vec su tamo
<Mmike> mongodb
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> sranje
<Mmike> al' to znamo
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> kak fino pada :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ak ostanemo u canonicalu prije i nakon sto UK izadje iz EU
<ivoks> Mmike: morat cemo poskupiti 25% :)
<ivoks> a mozda i ne
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<Mmike> ivoks: lol :D
<Mmike> al, mislmi da ne
<Mmike> jer ja kad sam u pornjavi radio isto sam racune bez PDVa ispostavljao
<ivoks> mozemo probat ;)
<Mmike> doduse, onda nismo u EU bili
<Mmike> a kad smo usli u EU to se malo promijenilo
<Mmike> mozemo
<Mmike> tebe svi slusaju
<Mmike> ja cu sam klimat glavom i vikat 'da da'
<ivoks> sva sreca da ne primam placu u funtama :)
<Mmike> to sam si bas ja razmisljao ova 2-3 dana :D
<ivoks> ja sam im rekao da hocu u kunama
<ivoks> al da transakcije rade u dolarima
<Mmike> i dobijes kune? 
<Mmike> ili dolare?
<ivoks> dolare
<Mmike> ali svaki mjesec drugacije?
<ivoks> ali svaki put racunaju koliko dolara
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> pa kak ti se to isplati?
<ivoks> kak se ne isplati? uvijek sam na istom
<ivoks> ne moram riskirati
<ivoks> jer ovdje koristim kune, ne
<ivoks> poreze, place, sve placam u kunama
<ivoks> meni uvijek sjedne X kuna
<ivoks> bilo to Y ili Z dolara
<Mmike> a kad mijenjas dolare u kune?
<ivoks> kad sjedne
<Mmike> odmah?
<ivoks> ako vidim da dolar pada, onda pricekam par dana :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja imam dolare na racunu gotovo uvijek, pa ih se nakoti
<Mmike> pa onda kad je dobar tecaj promijenim u kune
<ivoks> eh
<Mmike> naravno, to mi ide u prihod
<Mmike> a'l i kad popusim, to mi ide u gubitak :)
<ivoks> i sad si razmisli
<ivoks> dolare primas cijelu godinu
<ivoks> a kada ti racunaju porez na prihod?
<ivoks> datum uplate ili na kraju godine?
<ivoks> u biti, svejedno je kad. bitno je kada to konvertiraju u kune
<ivoks> jer dolar jaca krajem godine
<ivoks> i slabi tokom ljeta
<ivoks> pa recimo ti sad vele 20% na 1000$, to je X kuna
<ivoks> ali ako ti vele 20% 31.12. na 1000$, onda je to X+Y% kuna
<ivoks> ako ti dolari ostanu na racunu na kraju godine
<ivoks> onda placas veci porez nego da si ih pretvorio pri primitku
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> to ti je kad imas obrt
<ivoks> druga je stvar ako trosis dolare, onda ti je svejedno
<Mmike> meni danas, recimo, sjedne 1000 dolara
<Mmike> ajmo rec da je dolar 5.0 danas
<Mmike> i da je to 5000 kuna
<Mmike> e, al' ja sutra promijenim dolare, kad tecaj bude 6.0
<Mmike> onda mi se tih 1000 kuna racuna kao dodatni prihod
<Mmike> i knjizenja imam, 1000 dolara = 5000 kuna (znaci, 5000 kuna ide na 'prihodovnu' stranu)
<Mmike> onda ja sutra mijenjam paru, al' je tecaj narastao = knjizi se jos 1000 kuna prihoda
<Mmike> pa mi je prihod, u biti, 6000 kuna
<Mmike> sto, na kraju, i je
<ivoks> (porezna ce pokusati prikazati i 1000 dolara i tih 5000kn kao dva prihoda, al to je druga prica)
<ivoks> da, to je kad ti tecaj ide u korist
<ivoks> a kada tecaj pada
<ivoks> onda imas manji prihod
<ivoks> ako primis kada je 1$=5kn, placas prihod na 5000kn
<ivoks> a pretvaras kada ti je 1$=4kn, pa si zaradio 4000kn
<ivoks> prihod placas na kune, ne na dolare
<Mmike> tako je, onda bi mi se u prihod knjizilo -1000 kuna
<ivoks> pa i imao bi 1000kn manje :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a ovo za poreznu
<Mmike> meni se to nikad nije desilo
<ivoks> meni svake godine
<ivoks> ne kuzim kak to ne kuze
<Mmike> pretpostavljam zato kaj je vodjenje knjiga za d.o.o. 'pravilnije'
<Mmike> jednostavnije
<Mmike> iako ima vise posla
<Mmike> nit meni to nije jasno
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> jer ja sam malo privatno, malo pravna osoba
<ivoks> ne znaju ni sami sto sam
<Mmike> pricao sam onomad sa svojom knjogovodicom, veli ona da nemre vjerovat da se to desava
<Mmike> cak nit kad je obrt
<ivoks> pa eto, desava se
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> nesposobni debili
<Mmike> doc s vilicom i onda zapiknut u oko
<ivoks> ispada da moras tamo doci i vrijedjati ljude
<ivoks> i rasplakati ih
<ivoks> da naprave posao kak treba
<ivoks> a cemu?
<Mmike> ja se trudim ne sekirati
<Mmike> kad puknem onda urlam
<Mmike> onda se sutradan ispricavam
<Mmike> sa onom standardnom 'dajte shvatite i vi mene'
<Mmike> i onda se i oni ispricavaju, i tak
<Mmike> tak je meni baba odrezala porez na stan
<Mmike> jer je ona mislila da tak treba
<ivoks> pa ja sam tjednima tamo isao
<Mmike> u zakonu pise jedno
<Mmike> a ova napravila drugo
<Mmike> i citira mi clanak/stavak koji nema veze s time
<Mmike> reko, kaj vi brijete?
<Mmike> i ne jebe, tek kad je do suda doslo onda su rekli 'dada, sjebali smo
<ivoks> ja sam babi rekao da nek napise kaj hoce, da cu ih tuziti
<ivoks> i otisao
<ivoks> prije toga sam galamio, pa se rasplakala
<ivoks> a dva mjeseca prije toga sam objasnjavao da je 1x5=5, a ne 8,6
<ivoks> toliki su mi tecaj odrezali za dolar
<Mmike> da, s d.o.oom tog nema
<Mmike> meni knjogovodja sve napravi
<ivoks> i meni su
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga napravi prijau
<Mmike> moze napisat kaj hoce
<Mmike> nema kontrole od strane porezne, osim ako ne posalju inspekciju
<Mmike> idme nekaj pojest
<ivoks> https://video-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t42.4659-2/13535415_972900886153169_17546286_n.mp4?oh=b6ec48786736cffa2be93e60e90bb63d&oe=57714D7B
<ivoks> Under the deal, up to 4% of Iceland's gross domestic product (GDP) will be paid to the UK, in sterling terms, from 2017–2023 while the Netherlands will receive up to 2% of Iceland's GDP, in euro terms, for the same period.
<ivoks> island je najebo.
<dodobas> a koji je deal ?
<dodobas> sto dobiju za te %?
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> sta bi dobili?
<ivoks> pa pokrali su nizozemce i britance
<dodobas> zasto onda placaju ?
<ivoks> jer su upali u krizu i zele pomoc MMFa
<ivoks> i ovo dvoje ce blokirati pomoc dok im se ne vrate njihovi novci
<ivoks> no, odlucili su ne platiti ukradeno
<ivoks> i ostali bez pomoci MMFa
<ivoks> + tuzbe UK i Nizozmeske
<ivoks> zato sad rade ribu :/
<jelly> zato ce prezivjeti kad stigne kuga i kolera :-)
<ivoks> hoce
<ivoks> ma mislim, imali su lagani restart
<ivoks> ali i dug koji moraju vracati
<ivoks> nece nestati
<jelly> argentina je imala vajda 5 restarta u zadnjih 50 godina
<ivoks> ae
<jelly> venecuela je najebala, ne island
<ivoks> da se razumijemo
<ivoks> mi smo u losijem stanju od islanda :D
<jelly> da
<ivoks> mi stagniramo
<ivoks> a venecuela... komedija
<jelly> pustili su tajkune i politicare da pokradu sto mogu
<jelly> (gdje sam to vidio)
<dodobas> ako je vjerovati filmu jecer ... na Islandu je Ok ulaz u srediste zemlje ... mozda bi to trebalo nekako kapitalizrati ...
<dodobas> doduse izlaz je u Italiji ... pa sad  ...
<vileni> dodobas: verne? :) 
<Mmike> kak mislis 'ok ulaz'
<vileni> pa kroz vulkan
<obruT> eh, al tamo dolje, đavoli se kote !
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13438919_10209822661792915_7639488595389001810_n.jpg?oh=1cf3d3998b6c7141e7a1d29d397a12db&oe=57F08B82
<nixhr> ok ovo je za poludit
<nixhr> zasto ssh-agent mora biti od gnome tojest mate-a
<nixhr> i kad ga iskljucim u startup applications opet iskace prozorcic koji me pita za pass od kljuca
<nixhr> kad bi barem mogao ograniciti vrijeme koliko je taj kljuc otkljucan
<nixhr> ne nego ostaje zauvijek
<nixhr> prelose
<nixhr> jedini nacin izgleda je da deinstaliram gnome-keyring
<nixhr> al onda ne rade ne ostale stvari koje cuvaju password tamo
 * nixhr je frustriran
<nixhr> :)
<Mmike> nixhr: pa mora bit od matea ako zelis da ti vrijedi u tom sessionu di si ulogiran
<Mmike> btw, ja sam bio deinstalirao taj gnome-keyring, i od onda samo sranja :)
<Mmike> aha, ti si na 16.04
<nixhr> ma ne
<Mmike> mozda je tam nest drukcije
<nixhr> hocu lijepo da imam ssh-agent koji se pokrene sa sessionom
<nixhr> i onda da mogu rec
<nixhr> ssh-add -t 1h
<nixhr> upisem pass
<nixhr> kljuc mi vrijedi jedan sat
<nixhr> i nakon toga aj bok
<nixhr> a ovaj ga drzi do beskraja, totalno kretenski
<Mmike> do log-offa
<dodobas> vileni: pa e ... sta sad ... vulkan simo tamo ... turizam ...
<nixhr> pa ali ne radim logoff
<nixhr> cak ssh-add -D ne radi na tom kurcevom keyringu od gnome/mate-a
<nixhr> da ga zahaklam na screensaver ili nekaj
<dodobas> svaki turisticki aranzman organizator, koji drzi malo do sebe ce ti dati da potpises izjavu o 'zdravoj pameti' ...
<dodobas> ono ... na vlastitu odgovornost ... 
<in1t3r> to culc poceo?
<in1t3r> damn ja sam propustio culc bio jos u maju
<in1t3r> vidim da su zavrseni snimci, lepo ima sta da se gleda veceras i sutra. :)
<obruT> ma nist koristi od tih snimaka, bolje pogledat neku pornjavu
<Mmike> nixhr: pa, ne radi kad ti gnome-keyring menadzira kljuceve
<dodobas> obruT: a... opet si sam doma :P
<Mmike> a njemu nemres kroz gui nikak rec koji mu je expiration
<obruT> dodobas: nisam, na poslu sam :P
<Mmike> nego moras gnome-settings org.gnome.keys.pimpek.palac nesto
<Mmike> cek
<obruT> dodobas: btw. trebace mi rpi, jel ima sanse da ga pokupim ovaj tjedan, sljedeci sam na GO i vec imam sta cem radit na njemu
<dodobas> obruT: naravno da ima ...
<nixhr> mmike mislis gconf
<dodobas> ja sam na Vukovarskoj/Radnicka ... ako si kod Fera... mogu ti donesti
<nixhr> ma probao sam tamo editirati komponente za koje se keyring starta i maknuo ssh
<nixhr> qrac
<nixhr> isto
<Mmike> ne, gsettings
<obruT> dodobas: nisam vise kod fera, sad sam u Harambasicevoj, ali ak tam budes do iza 17h, mogu ja zapicit tamo negdje...
<Mmike> https://confluence.clazzes.org/display/KH/Preventing+Gnome-Keyring+from+caching+GPG+keys+forever
<Mmike> nixhr: ^^
<Mmike> obruT: kakvi su vam to datacentrovi da malo nevreme ubije struju? :)
<obruT> dodobas: mozda ako cu sutra na trening, to ce mi biti skoro usput...
<obruT> Mmike: ma da ? dje to ? :)
<Mmike> pih :) 
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/routes/kamicac
<in1t3r> obruT, dosadila pornjava ne moze non-stop ni samo to :P
<in1t3r> hahaha koji je lik stavio zabranu za narodnjake u entrymsg? :) hat tip ivoks
<in1t3r> jelly, jesi sredio bouncer?
<Mmike> nixhr: izgleda da to nemres disejblat nikak
<Mmike> tak je, kak je :)
<Mmike> nixhr: btw, za owncloud: https://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/owncloud/
<in1t3r> Mmike, jesi li probao nextCloud?
<ivoks> forkCloud
<jelly> in1t3r: sam se sredio
<Mmike> in1t3r: ne, zasht? 
<in1t3r> nisam cuo za forkCloud ali ako si mislio na Frank-ovu novu kompaniju onda da. Frank je forkovao owncloud i nastavio da razvija nextCloud
<Mmike> da, al' to je jos u povojima
<dodobas> php are webscale 
<VjetarSaSunca> treba mi netko da pingne server. Iz Zagreba se ne odaziva, sa datacentra da :)
<VjetarSaSunca> dolphin.highitpro.net
<VjetarSaSunca> to nije prvi put da se tak nestane. Kad zamre na ping zamru i servisi prema van. Any ideas?
<in1t3r> PING dolphin.highitpro.net (138.201.46.117) 56(84) bytes of data.
<in1t3r> 64 bytes from dolphin.highitpro.net (138.201.46.117): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=59.5 ms
<in1t3r> 64 bytes from dolphin.highitpro.net (138.201.46.117): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=61.2 ms
<in1t3r> 64 bytes from dolphin.highitpro.net (138.201.46.117): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=61.3 ms
<in1t3r> --- dolphin.highitpro.net ping statistics ---
<in1t3r> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<in1t3r> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 59.543/60.722/61.335/0.833 ms
<VjetarSaSunca> tnx in1t3r 
<in1t3r> evo VjetarSaSunca 
<VjetarSaSunca> s kojeg je to providera?
<in1t3r> telekom srbija
<VjetarSaSunca> :) ok, tnx
<in1t3r> isto radi i sa sbb
<VjetarSaSunca> meni tu sa T-Coma ga ne vidi
<in1t3r> koji su ti nameserveri?
<in1t3r> sta imas u /etc/resolv.conf
<VjetarSaSunca> nameserveri kod mene doma ili na serveru?
<Mmike> intel_pstate - go screw yourself :/
<in1t3r> stavi googlov 8.8.8.8 i trebalo bi da vidi
<in1t3r> kod tebe doma
<in1t3r> verovatno ga nema dns server koji ti query 
<in1t3r> samo promeni dns server i rekonektuj wifi i probaj ponovo
<VjetarSaSunca> dns ga prepozna in1t3r, ali se ne do trejsa do njega
<in1t3r> onda je problem na uplinku
<in1t3r> tj T-Com zajebava i filtrira zbog necega.
<in1t3r> jesi probao restart adsl rutera ili kablovskog
<in1t3r> da dobijes drugi IP mozda drugi subnet
<VjetarSaSunca> in1t3r: nisam još resetirao svoju mrežu, obično stvar proradi kad restartam server. No kako se javlja povremeno, sad gledam da isprobam što mu smeta
<VjetarSaSunca> trace dođe do windows routera u datatacentru i onda se pogubi
<in1t3r> onda je do njihove infrastrukture i networking-a mislim greska u datacentru
<VjetarSaSunca> nije in1t3r 
<VjetarSaSunca> rebootao sam dolphina i sad je sve ok
<Mmike> hrvojem_: de je ono tvoje objasnjenje za grastate.dat, google veli da nema toga :)
<in1t3r> onda je do tvojeg servera :)
<in1t3r> sta imas na serveru? koji distro?
<VjetarSaSunca> negdje windows server /router  iza kojeg je dolphin prestane pričati s njime i routati
<in1t3r> i koja je namena
<VjetarSaSunca> debian stable je gore
<in1t3r> imas li bind na njemu
<VjetarSaSunca> in1t3r: bind je na nameserverima
<Mmike> hrvojem_: nasao :)
<in1t3r> dnsmasq ili nesto za dns? Jesu li uskladjene ip address-e masine i one koje si dobio 
<VjetarSaSunca> nema binda na dolphinu
<in1t3r> sledeci put kad se desi pogledaj sta imas pokrenuto od networking procesa
<VjetarSaSunca> in1t3r: ma to je konfiguracija koja radi od prosinca prošle godine. jedno dva ili tri puta do sad se tako zahliknula
<hrvojem_> Mmike: https://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-files-index.html
<hrvojem_> eh sad vidim 
<VjetarSaSunca> to je neka windows ruoter / linux server zavrzlama. 
<Mmike> hrvojem_: e, a pitanjce - ajmo rec da imam 3 noda, i onda mi jedan umre jer nestane struje, i onda 10 minuta kasnije mi umru i druga dva jer - nestane struje :)
<Mmike> i onda kad se sve upali imam tri grastate.dat filea di je "seqno: -1"
<Mmike> kak znam koji moram bootstrapat? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> jer ova makina sa koje ircam je isto iza tog windows router/servera i to radi. Linux mašine iza njega se ponekad zblenu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> in1t3r: ali zanimljivo da je dostupno iz Srbije :D
<hrvojem_> Mmike: https://www.percona.com/blog/2014/09/01/galera-replication-how-to-recover-a-pxc-cluster/
<hrvojem_> Scenario 6
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga mi to nije radilo
<Mmike> hrvojem_: thnx
<Mmike> konacno i mi prelazimo na 5.6
<hrvojem_> Mmike: jesi slao onaj mejl?
<Mmike> ma jok, nisam jos s nadleznima popricao do kraja
<Mmike> bude ovaj tjedan
<hrvojem_> ack
<Mmike> https://www.percona.com/blog/2014/09/01/galera-replication-how-to-recover-a-pxc-cluster/ <- jel' vama tu pod 'scenario 6' zasivljen dio teksta?
<hrvojem_> a nesta je s temom bloga 
<Mmike> autobootstrap dreck ne radi :(
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjetl' jel' to ubuntu potrgao ili samo charm
<Mmike> ili percona :D
<hrvojem_> Mmike: evo popravljeno je na blogu
<hrvojem_> nije vise sivo
<Mmike> hrvojem_: kul :D
<ivoks> funta pala ispod 1.32 prema dolaru
<ivoks> ako tako nastavi, sutra bi mogla biti oko 1.3 i ispod
<Mmike> da si sad britanac
<Mmike> i primas platu u dolarima
<Mmike> eeee :)
<ivoks> al euro je izgubio jos vise
<ivoks> prema dolaru
<ivoks> sa 1.35 na 1,1
<Mmike> 6,564513
<Mmike> sutrasnji tecaj dolara
<Mmike> nije lose
<Mmike> nije nikako lose
<Mmike> systemctl ima --no-pager opciju
<Mmike> jer je pager po defaultu UKLJUCEN
<Mmike> pa koliko brainded moras bit da to napravids?
<ivoks> spominjao sam to
<ivoks> prije par mjeseci
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> myip.sh 
<Mmike> <? echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; ?>
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj nemrem PHPjat na flyju vise?
<jelly> pojma?
<jelly> otkad ne radi?
<jelly> Last login Tue May 31 19:09 (CEST) on pts/1 from cpe-188-129-60-72.dynamic.amis.hr
<vileni> Mmike: curl icanhazip.com
<Mmike> jelly, pa nemam pojma, sad probao
<Mmike> jelly, ili mozda mom useru nije dano da ima php u svom public_htmlu?
<jelly> Mmike: um... koji username?
<jelly> jer ak si majk onda nesto drugo ne stima
<Mmike> jelly, majk sam
<Mmike> cek da vidim
<Mmike> jelly, short_php_tags ovo ono
<Mmike> imao sam <? ?>
<Mmike> a treba <?php ?>
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :) popravio
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> myip.sh 
<Mmike> 188.129.35.107
<jelly> a zasto finger ne vidi da si ulogiran?
<Mmike> On since Mon Jun 27 21:37 (CEST) on pts/24 from cpe-188-129-35-107.dynamic.amis.hr
<Mmike>    7 seconds idle
<jelly> sad vidi, da
<jelly> onda kad si rekao "sad probao" nije
<Mmike> aha, nisam onda bio ulogiran
<Mmike> nakon 'cek da vidim' sam se ulogirao
<Mmike> jelly, a vidi sad, jos uvijek sam ulogiran, al' finger me ne vidi :D
<jelly> kaksna magija
<jelly> samo sad imas procese, al prije nisi 
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nije vise taj fly tak fora, sad kad je linux :D
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> pa to je dzesi!
<Mmike> [flyb] [~] 0 > systemctl list-units
<Mmike> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Unknown error -1
<Mmike> [fly] [~] > ps
<Mmike>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Mmike> 28751 pts/24   00:00:00 tcsh
<Mmike> ha! :
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> čitaj "č"
<jelly> ili čš
<jelly> RIP Bud Spencer
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-28
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Napokon IRC ! Pa, vec ste mi malo falili ! 
<vileni> a nije te bilo?
<obruT> haha :)
<nixhr> BotaniCar vileni obruT jutar
<vileni> jutar
<BotaniCar> de, ako se ista primjeti, primjeti se da 'njam na chatu :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: jeste jos na moru ?
<nixhr> BotaniCar: da, na bijenickom moru :D
<BotaniCar> Ih, pih, kachemo da se igramo ? Deca, jel, mi se lako dogovorimo :)
<nixhr> ma dete je na moru do kraja 8. mjeseca
<nixhr> pa onda prije vrtica svakako :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> A ti, kad se vracas doma ?
<nixhr> pa ja sam doma :) tj na poslu sam trenutno jelte :)
<nixhr> velim ti da sam na bijenickom moru ;)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o ! Mislio sam da nekaj nisam dobro skuzio, uvijek sjebem. Kad brijem da sam skuzio - nisam, a sad obrnuto :)
<BotaniCar> Sto, pak, znaci da jedno popodne moram dete ostavit' doma, a ja ti se najavit' nakon posla :) Imam nekaj za isprobat' :)
<nixhr> hehe ok :)
<BotaniCar> #onokad otvoris ticket prema Indijcima, a u nutra turis jebo.me/pas URL :) 
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> ajme... nisam jucer napravio upgrade archlinuxa ... sad me strah hoce li raditi danas... :/
<BotaniCar> "jcotton> tfgbd: dude, you're running hyper-v server inside kvm on a /phone/"
<in1t3r> jutro
<Mmike> 'dete na moru do kraja 8mog mjeseca'
<Mmike> jebemti sve
<Mmike> da ja mogu tak, imao bih 22je djece
<Mmike> ok, nebi :) ali... :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa sta nemas ti neku rodbinu na moru? :)
<Mmike> Nop.
<Mmike> Poumiralo sve :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti nemres istovremeno bedinat dete i radit? :) *gasp*
<Mmike> mogu, teorecki
<Mmike> al' zamisli da ti dete ode negdje na 2 mjeseca :)
<Mmike> tak smo mi k'o klinci, 2 mjeseca bili na moru
<Mmike> onda bi dosla stara na 2 tjedna, pa nakon toga i stari, pa smo tjedan dana bili svi skup, pa bi onda stara osla, i ostali sa starim jos 2 tjedna
<Mmike> a onda s bakama i dedama za sve moguce praznike
<Mmike> kad sam glup i dete napravio sa svojih skoro-40
<Mmike> da sam napravio dete sa 22, k'o sav normalan svijet, imao bih i baka i teta i strina i ujak servisa koliko hoces
<Mmike> jos bih se morao boriti da budem s detetom :)
<BotaniCar> Potpisujem ovo s +40 
 * Mmike zamislja kak botanicar krasopisom pise "+", pa onda "4", i na kraju doda nulu oko svega toga :)
 * BotaniCar silji svoju TOZ olovku i misli kak mu je zadnja. Nove su iz kine :( 
<hbogner> Mmike, poslaji zenu i dete na more
<BotaniCar> Pa da se vise ne vrati na posao :) Treba ih sve hranit' :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pa da ubije i dete i sve oko sebe :)
<obruT> jel tko sta narucivo iz britanije da su mu shippali preko upsa ?
<Mmike> no
<Mmike> <- nisam
<obruT> dobio sam status od trgovca, da mi je posiljka isporucena, od upsa da je kreiran label :P  a zivo me zdere koja je vjerojatnost da to stigne ovaj tjedan, sljedeci nisam u Zg i ne znam tko ce to preuzet
<obruT> a i htio bi te djide imat sa sobom na godisnjem :)
<Mmike> sta si trzio?
<nixhr> obruT: kaj si narucio?
<nixhr> engleska je uglavnom jako brza
<nixhr> osim ak te ne klepe na carini pa se onda produzi sve skupa za 3-4 dana
<Mmike> da, i od koga?
<Mmike> banggood dodje ok
<Mmike> amazon cessto ne shipa u .hr
<Mmike> pogotovo zadnjih dana :D
<obruT> na carini ? iz britanije ?
<Mmike> ext_port.append("br-ex:{}".format(result['mac_addr']))
<Mmike> BREXIT! :D
<obruT> nixhr: hrpu djidja s pimoronija ... nesto senzora, neki mikrokontroler, wireless transceiver, a i konacno rpi zero...
<nixhr> obruT: da
<nixhr> naime
<nixhr> mogu te trazit dokaz o vrijednosti robe
<nixhr> da ti mogu spicit pdv
<nixhr> e sad dal hoce, stvar srece
<Mmike> Faggotry!
<Mmike> Jel' bi to bio - pederluk? :D
<obruT> ak su meni britanci zaracunali svoj porez, mogu mi ovi popusit s pdv-om 
<obruT> jedino ako mogu britance trazit da mi vrate njihov porez
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da bi 
<Mmike> na naslovnici Suna pise, medj ostalim, 'Faggotry' :)
<nixhr> obruT: znam to ja, al reci ti to njima na carini :D
<Mmike> imal' tko tu nojz-kensling founs?
<BotaniCar> Boze dragi, ti Mmike bas volis reciklirati teme :) 
<ivoks> podosta turista na cesti
<BotaniCar> I nema Zagrebacke guzve dok idem na posao ! <3
<BotaniCar> Kriza , kazu, my ass :) Na moru je tko je mogao i nije :)
<vileni> promet je sasvim pristojan ovih dana
<hbogner> cek drugu polovicu 7. i prvu polovicu 8.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti imas, nemas?
<hbogner> grad je onda prazan
<hbogner> tad mi se zagreb najvise svidja :D
<vileni> hbogner: nama je isto tad najbolje, tako da na godisnji idemo 28.8. tek
<vileni> da izbjegnemo guzve gdje god mozemo
<hbogner> jedino kaj je vruce ta, u pola 3 ujutro jos nemozes sjesti na trgu na kamenu klupu
<hbogner> godisnji na moru je najbolji u 6 i 9 mjesecu
<hbogner> toplo a nije vruce, nije guzva a restorani/kafici rade
<hbogner> bili smo u 5. mjesecu na moru, skoro nista nije radilo, 90% toga zatvoreno ili se tek sredjuje za otvaranje u 6. mjesecu
<Mmike> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CmBn__qWkAI6bKZ.jpg:large <- heh heh : )
<Mmike> kraj8mog je odlican na moru ak ti ne smeta da su dani kratki i da je predvecer zima
<Mmike> meni bolji 6ti, more bas nije za kupanje, al' je zato dan do pol 10
<ivoks> Mmike: haha to je kod mene
<ivoks> Mmike: kad se to desilo?
<Mmike> ivoks, nemam pojma, tviter mi to dao
<Mmike> kaj nije to branimirova?
<ivoks> pa je
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> pa ti imas ured blizu mog ureda :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mogli bi na rucak ponekad :D
<Mmike> pardon, ne ured - stan
<ivoks> ne znam kad
<ivoks> sam sam na murteru
<ivoks> pa isle of man
<ivoks> pa murter
<ivoks> pa nizozemska
<ivoks> pa murter
<ivoks> pa vjerojatno SF
<Mmike> pa kaj nisi reko 'to je kod mene'
<Mmike> zabrijao sam da si tu sad
<obruT> BotaniCar: dok god se za odlazak na more bude mogao uzimat kredit, dotad ce rvati visit na moru
<obruT> kakva kriza kakvi bakraci... mogu platit kasnije novcima koje nemam ? moze. odlicno ! daj 10 karata
<ivoks> Mmike: danas
<ivoks> Mmike: danas se desilo
<ivoks> a objavila je iva sulentic na svom twitteru. pratis ivu, ha Mmike? ;)
<ivoks> Nepoznati vozač, čini se nije dobro procijenio visinu nadvožnjaka, a voditeljica je nezgodu opisala riječima "krš i lom".
<ivoks> nema se tu sta procijenjivati :)
<ivoks> Mmike: si dobio mail? :)
<ivoks> funta se malo oporavila
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> imam goscu ovaj tjedan koja je rodjena kad i ja
<ivoks> samo 1944. :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: imao sam nedavno u familiji takvu spiku. Ide na more rodbina za koju znam da nisu bas imucni, pitam ih kak su se skucali da ipak mogu, vele mi da su u firmi uzeli pare iz "kasice uzajamne pomoci" pa ce vracat' na rate :)
<BotaniCar> Uzas
<ivoks> vracati ce bez kamata
<ivoks> i svi misle kak je to super
<ivoks> a kad ono... samo onaj prvi pobere lovu, ostali svi uplate natrag koliko su potrosili, a nitko se nije sjetio inflacije
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije da nije lijepo sto mogu, ali niti je to svrha te kasice, niti je to mindframe koji podrzavam.
<ivoks> oni si sami definiraju pomoc
<BotaniCar> I, da, inflacija, tog se nisam ni sjetio ( nisam nikad u firmi imao tu kasicu )
<ivoks> super je sto pomoc nije kruh i mlijeko, vec ljetovanje
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha: https://m.xkcd.com/1553/
<hbogner> botanicar, nije ga pejstao na jebo.me/pas 
<nixhr> hehe
<nixhr> kad smo vec kod crypto fora :)
<nixhr> http://meercatsthatlooklikebruceschnier.tumblr.com/
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ahahahahaha
<jelly> schnEier
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2016/06/27/us-customs-social-media-account-names/
<jelly> da, vec neko vrijeme
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda su napisali onaj U s tockicama, pa nemre u URL :) Odnosno, imas pravo, supci su, sva slova mogu u URL ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ili je napravilo typo kod kreiranja a poslije ispravilo samo u naslovu stranice
<BotaniCar> Nemoj mi sad tu mahati okamovom ostricom :) 
<jelly> ivoks: "refused entry on basis of: claims not to have a fb account"
<jelly> -_-
<hbogner> jelly, napravis fake account za njih :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: di ima ovo za pojest' ? https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/photos/a.200542726659592.50788.199098633470668/2755666904480482/?type=3
<BotaniCar> Muahahaha http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/universal_install_script.png
<Mmike> ivoks: koji tocno? (mejl)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tu fali 'juju deploy' :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne fali, navedene su legit metode deploya, ne magija :)
<Mmike> odvratna bubetina mi je pala za vrat
<BotaniCar> Pojedi ju. Karma ! 
<Mmike> ivoks: Mamin mail? sad dosao. Sieve mi se spotrgao nesh pa nije zavrsilo di treba :)
<Mmike> idu mi na zivce canonicalove mailing liste
<Mmike> nixhr: si rjesio sshagent-like problem?
<Mmike> Enter passphrase: 
<Mmike> Hashing passphrase 28049408 (57908455) times
<Mmike> ak ovo nije secure, neznam kaj je :D
<BotaniCar> nda, a randomness generator mu je /root/Maildir :) 
<Mmike> haversd
<Mmike> haveged, pardon :)
<BotaniCar> haver je hebrejska rijec i znaci doslovno prijatelj. :) prijateljd
<BotaniCar> *haversd
<Mmike> haveged!
<BotaniCar> Dobro, jel mogu ja jednom u zivotu svaki dan bit' pijan .. errr, jednom namjerno stvar izvadit iz led^Hkonteksta ?! 
<Mmike> UBILE ME BUBE
<BotaniCar> Da si prvu, za primjer drugima, pojeo .. :) 
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> Bil je u Dubravi tajlandski restoran, zatvorio se prije nego sam stigao probati kukce :( 
<dodobas> u Dubravi? pa sta nema tamo samo automehanicara i Garden Mall ?
<BotaniCar> A veleprodaja "adzidash" trenirki koje su "pale s kamiona" ?! 
<BotaniCar> Nda, u biti imas pravo, i Konjscinska je propala 
<Mmike> sta da?
<dodobas> pa to... oprema za automehanicare ....
<Mmike> pa pred nekih dve godine sam bio tamo, uredno je poslovala
<Mmike> pojele su me bube
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zena bi ti bas bila dobar trol, da ima volje :) 
<Mmike> :) learns from the best :)
<Mmike> zena mi je carica, btw
<Mmike> sad me zove da ostavlam sve i da idemo na cevape
<BotaniCar> Ozivila mi je FB zid k'o da sam viagru postaubao po njemu, diglo se i nemrtvo :)
<Mmike> reko, draga, jedino bolje od toga je da mi kazes 'nemam grudnjak, dolazi doma' :)
<BotaniCar> Bome, carica je :) Mene moja zove da pita jesam rezije platio :)
<Mmike> to me pita doma, u krevetu
<Mmike> "kaj je s porezom za stan?"
<BotaniCar> Ah, neke je stvari ipak pobrkala :)
<BotaniCar> A tebi se pimpek na spomen poreza uvuce u trbuh :) Wrong on so many levels :)
<BotaniCar> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSEwQRGbrYzSf78oDOghI9cauocwJVWGeA2RlvPqVSiBHKgsVlMihx_crw
<Mmike> znal' tko etimologiju rjeci 'birtija'?
 * BotaniCar gugla " znal' "
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://leksikon.thinking-garment.com/birtija-bircuz/
<Mmike> "napomena: Izvan Podunavlja ova riječ ima izuzetno negativnu konotaciju i označava neuglednu rupu od lokala pa ju valja koristiti oprezno. U Podunavlju, naprotiv, ova riječ ima toplo i umiljato značenje."
<Mmike> ovo bas i nije istina
<BotaniCar> Jel? Moje je iskustvo upravo takvo
<Mmike> ugl, da, wirthaus, cini se
<Mmike> ima u nekom slengu i birthaus
<Mmike> pa valjda od tamo
<Mmike> ag je odlican
<Mmike> al' nema -c (count) opciju
<Mmike> demit
<jelly> ag?
<Mmike> jelly: silversearcher-ag
<Mmike> ono sto je par puta brze od grepa ak imas hrpetinu fajlova
<jelly> a, taj
<jelly> fork od ack ("ack-grep" u debianu, otud ag)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> brzi/bolji
<Mmike> mislim da ag imas i u debliranu
<Mmike> o srca ti
<Mmike> nisam dolare promijenio!
<jelly> u funte? :-)
<Hrki> ej momci
<Hrki> razlika izmedju CC i BCC u mailovima
<Hrki> kad stavis nekog u BCC onda se ne vidi kao primaoc, tj. njih ostali ne vide ?
<CrazyLemon> yes
<Mmike> jelly: ho ho ho :)
<jelly> Hrki: da, Bcc se vidi samo u tvom mail klijentu, nakon sto je poslano ne postoji
<Hrki> jell, to znaci da ovaj u bcc ne vidi kome je jos poslano Ž?
<Hrki> a ovaj CC je isto kao da sam u TO odvojijo zarezom ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Download: 82.79 Mbit/s
<SilverSpace> ides brzine
<SilverSpace> Upload: 0.96 Mbit/s
<SilverSpace> fuck
<dodobas> download all the porn
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma ne koji kitu ce mi to :)
<dodobas> a cuj ne voli svatko kitu.. netko preferira i pastrve ...
<SilverSpace> samo grdobine
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> pa s ledja izgleda kao i svaka druga riba ... facu joj i tako ne moras gledat ...
<ivoks> Hrki: oni u bcc ne vide ni da je njima poslano
<ivoks> Hrki: a oni u cc ne vide da je poslano nekome u bcc
<ivoks> Hrki: nagradno je pitanje koja je razlika izmedju to i cc ;)
<Hrki> e to i mene zanima :D
<Hrki> taj to i cc XD
<Hrki> dobro, hvala 
<Hrki> bitan mi je bcc XD
<ivoks> bcc vidi i to i cc, ali ne vidi bcc
<ivoks> cc vidi i to i cc, ali ne vidi bcc
<dodobas> razlika je 2 ako se racuna levenshtein distance izmedju 'to' i 'cc'
<ivoks> razlika izmedju to i cc je sto mail server kopira isti mail na sve adrese u ccu
<ivoks> a kada imas vise ljudi u to, onda je to i vise mailova
<Hrki> e kad smo vec kod mailova :D
<Hrki> zakaj google odjebava malove ako outgoing server nema ukljucene login postavke
<Hrki> nema onu opciju da koristi sifru i pass za ingoing server
<Hrki> jebote, ovaj novinet nam je postavio mail serververe zakurac
<Hrki> po onim zastarijelim portovima
<Hrki> plain text i te fore
<Hrki> pa tko jos to koristi...
<jelly> short answer: zato sto su djubrad
<Hrki> ili njubovi :D
<ivoks> meni gmail proglasi moj mail spamom, a ne znam zasto
<ivoks> dkim=pass
<ivoks> spf=pass
<ivoks> dmarc=pass
<ivoks> imam i authenticated sender
<ivoks> al opet, veli da je spam
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> i twitter.com mi gura pod spam
<ivoks> nista od oporavka funte danas
<ivoks> lijepo je krenulo, al... odose kola nizbrdo
<ivoks> opet je ispod 1.33
<Mmike> dete mi ukralo kontroler za auteke vozit
<Mmike> kak cu ga namlatit
<Mmike> kad dodje u godine kad to ima smisla
<vileni> Mmike: kakav kontroler?
<Mmike> logitech rumblepad
<Mmike> naso sam ga
<vileni> :)
<vileni> a volan'
<Mmike> a to cu
<Mmike> ovih dana :)
<Hrki> kaj englezi idu van EU ??
<Hrki> to je ziher ili mogu biti jos neki spinovi ?
<Hrki> ej momci
<Hrki> The iReasoning MIB browser is a powerful and easy-to-use tool powered by iReasoning SNMP API. MIB browser is an indispensable tool for engineers to manage SNMP enabled network devices and applications. The iReasoning MIB browser allows users to load standard, proprietary MIBs, and even some mal-formed MIBs. It also allows them to issue SNMP requests to retrieve SNMP agents' data, or make changes to agents.
<Hrki>  A built-in trap receiver can receive and process SNMP traps according to its rule engine.
<Hrki> moze mi netko uratko objasniti kaj je taj SNMP
<obruT> protokol preko kojes mozes sa snmp klijentom sa nekog uređaja na kojem je snmp agent (nazovimo to server) pokupiti neku vrijednost ili ju postaviti
<obruT> trapovi su kad taj uređaj na određene evente salje poruke kome već treba
<obruT> uglavnom se koristi za nadzor uređaja ili servera, recimo na linuxu možeš vrtit snmp agent (snmpd) kojeg onda možeš preko klijenta pitati o stanju na sustavu, zauzeće cpu-a, load, zauzece memorije, stanje diskova, mreze, cega god vec hoces
<jelly> mrezni uredjaji cesto imaju mogucnost konfiguracije preko toga, ne samo nadzor
<obruT> imaju da, koristio, ali vecina ekipe koristi samo za citanje
<jelly> reci to juniperu i F5 a i kasperskom
<obruT> ma svi prelaze na netconf i yang :)
<obruT> inace redovito koristim snmp i za konfiguriranje, za mediatrixe dobro dodje
<jelly> dakle "SNMP requests" su recimo upiti o stanju sustava, a "SNMP traps" su obavijesti, "push notifikacije" koje sam sustav salje
<jelly> a taj "iReasoning MIB browser" je, po opisu, obican snmp klijent koji moze citati standardnu konfiguraciju za snmp klijente :-)
<Hrki> se moze preko toga viditi ko kaj surfa i slicno? :D
<obruT> pa dalo bi se slozit :)
<jelly> mogu se vidit integeri i stringovi, i ne previse brzo
<obruT> al nije bas namjenjeno za vecu kolicinu podataka u jednom upitu
<jelly> jel bilo 1KiB ili 4KiB po OID-u
<Hrki> a dajte mi recite
<Hrki> ovaj dns server, kao local host
<Hrki> znaci defaultni
<Hrki> 192.168.0.1
<jelly> to nije localhost :-)
<Hrki> di to stora?
<Hrki> znaci server je do mene
<Hrki> windows server
<Hrki> to provider stora ??
<jelly> u pravilu ne, osim par predefiniranih zapisa
<obruT> nemam pojma koliko, nisam nikad koristio vise od 256 znakova
<jelly> https://howdns.works
<Hrki> jelly: fino je to stivo :D
<Hrki> evo malo sam drko po mikrotiku
<Hrki> e sad ja vidim recimo kao na wiresharku
<Hrki> znaci da npr lokalna ip adresa (komp 2) je na IP adresi toj i toj
<Hrki> ali bez dns-a je jebada
<obruT> Hrki: za malu kucnu mrezu ti ni ne treba dns za resolvanje kucnih kompova, editiraj hosts fajl na svakoj kanti i to je to
<Mmike> 26683 mario     20   0 24.450g 0.017t 0.017t S   0.0 14.1   9:03.90 mongod                                                                         
<Mmike> baza ima 8 gigi na disku
<Mmike> napravio simple search nad malo vecom kolekcijom
<jelly> zasto je 24 giga, ali 0.017 tera, bolje ne pitati
<jelly> 17 se zaokruzi na vise!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-29
<BotaniCar> Jutrovski 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cOOpErcPw8
<datase> YouTube: Bishke - Motorius - 0:05:07 - 44320 views - 480 likes / 13 dislikes
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> mongodb treba zabraniti
<Mmike> onak, skroz
<Mmike> ima, recimo, utility, bsondump
<Mmike> al' naravno da mu nemres pajpat nist na stdin
<Mmike> jer, tko je to vidio tako raditi
<BotaniCar> A, kam mogu dupmat ? Samo u datoteku ?
 * BotaniCar odlucio da ce ici poloziti neki tecaj za mongo samo da moze sr** ekipi
<Mmike> bsondump file.bson > file.json
<Mmike> al' nemres, recimo: pv file.bson | bsondump > file.json
<BotaniCar> Pih
<Mmike> sranje
<Mmike> nemrem napraviti vga-passtrough za svoju nvidiju tako da mi host ima intel grafiku sa moje i7ice
<Mmike> bez patchiranja kernela
<Mmike> rjesenje je kupiti jos jednu graficku
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/nvidia-quadro-k5000-tesla-k20c-oglas-18972995
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Jer je patchanje kelnera sooo 20th century, podrzavam ! 
<Mmike> pa, nije, nego je izjeb kad dodje nova verzija, pa treba na ruke opet sve
<BotaniCar> Da.
<dodobas> Mmike: to radi na archlinuxu ...
<dodobas> probaj
<Mmike> dodobas, koje - to?
<Mmike> btw, ova bezicna tikpvnica
<Mmike> baterije su ok
<Mmike> nesh drugo ju pocme blesirat
<Mmike> i onda ne radi
<Mmike> i to mi se desi jednom-dvaput dnevno, na pol minute, minutu
<Mmike> a mislim da nije 'vanjski'
<Mmike> jer kad palim/gasim proradi
<dodobas> bsondump pipe... sto drugo :)
<Vlado9A> bon žur
<vileni> Mmike: hoces radeona kupiti? :D
<Mmike> raadije bih nvidiju :)
<Mmike> neku bez ventilatora kaj malo trosi
<vileni> i ja, zato i pitam :P
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<Mmike> ima na njuskalu za 300njak kuna
<Mmike> 680GTX
<Mmike> al' te se griju i glasne su ; )
<vileni> hm
<vileni> da, ali dosta je to jako jos
<Mmike> pa je, to je generaciju slabije od ovog kaj imam
<vileni> kaze kolega da 950ti ne treba ni pcie konektore za napajanje koliko malo trosi
<Mmike> u biti sereom, te su malo skuplja
<vileni> a da fallout4 radi na njoj
<Mmike> 950ti?
<Mmike> hm hm
<Mmike> da, vish, napajanje
<vileni> to je solidan midrange
<Mmike> da, to je 1500 kuna 
<Mmike> ja bih radije nesto za 300 :)
<Mmike> ima 710
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tis' moj couk, nemre kartica koja nije za majnat kriptonoFce, kostat' vise od 50€
<Mmike> ma mislims da cu patchnit kernel
<Mmike> sam da probam kak radi  to sve
<Mmike> pa ak radi kupit cu si novu grafulju za linux
<Mmike> a 780tka ce bit za windoze
<Mmike> ne kuzim jedino zakaj tastaturu i misa moram passtroughat
<Mmike> svi howtoovi i guideovi i sranja vele da passtrougham i tastaturu
<BotaniCar> Cek, fali mi pocetak, a kaj delas ? 
<Mmike> daklem, hocu nvidiju gurnut virtualci skroz
<Mmike> vga passtrough
<Mmike> i onda instaliram windoze
<Mmike> u virtualku
<Mmike> i igram igre na pravoj grafickoj
<BotaniCar> To sam skuzio, velis, inzistira se i na passthrough inputu ? Mozda je manja latencija, pa kad pikas neku igru di je keypress timing/ghosting vazan, to bude bolje ?
<BotaniCar> Ja sam u vrijeme kad sam raidao u WoW-u zamijenio i misa i tipkovnjulju, prvi put da sam fakat osjetio i ghosting i latency
<Mmike> medjutim, onda je ta graficka zauzeta i host ju ne vidi
<Mmike> ali, moj i7 ima grafu u sebi pa se ta moze koristiti u linuxu
<Mmike> medjutim, ne moze bez kernel patcha
<Mmike> a kad imam drugu grafu, onda mi ne treba patch
<BotaniCar> Ojebenti
<Mmike> da, gledao sam po jubitou, ekima ima iste performanse k'o da vrti to na pravom hardveru
<Mmike> jer, kvm virtualizacija CPUa nema overhead nikakav skoro
<Mmike> znaci, nemas 60 fpsova neg imas 58 :)
<BotaniCar> PucaMiPrsluk,da 
<nixhr> dobar danchich
<BotaniCar> \o/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je onda to - da ne moram rebootat za kvalitetno se igrat :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve si smislio, ako ti se da jos malo angazirati smisli kako da zeni opravdam kupnju volana za PC :)
<nixhr> Mmike: idemo jest?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, i to sam smislio - imam G27 pod krevetom :)
<Mmike> nixhr, nemrem, situacija na poslu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pomozi, kako da postignem isto ? :)
<Mmike> instaliraj mongod :)
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, sad sam se sjetio :) Bezocno cu zeni lagati da to kupujem da bi ona u simulatoru vjezbala parkiranje :)
<BotaniCar> TIL THC obnavlja mijelin 
<vileni> zanima koga mocni qnap? :) https://www.qnap.com/i/en/product/model.php?II=213
<BotaniCar> vileni: jel napunjen, cime, posto ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima nade - ako se u kvmu ne koristi smibios nego ovmf, onda mozda ne treba vga arbitrer patch
 * BotaniCar gugla izraze :) 
<BotaniCar> Al cek, to ti je jednako angazmana kao da si popetchao kelner , ne ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: prodan :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: caroban si :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: nisam ja prodao, ali bila je dobra cijena, uzeo bih ga da nemam vec custom NAS
<Mmike> vileni, koja cijena je bila?
 * BotaniCar se kladi na ~30 hamburgera 
<BotaniCar> Hamburger shpeka, jasno
<vileni> Mmike: 4.5k
<vileni> BotaniCar: znaci oko 140 baconburgera
<BotaniCar> Iha ! 
<Mmike> previse :)
<vileni> za 30 dobijes lowend qnap/synology za 2 diska :)
<Mmike> za 4500 kuna slozis taki fini kucni servercic...
<BotaniCar> Overpriced piece of .. not-bacon
<vileni> a ovo ima 6 diskova i 2 hdmi izlaza, podrsku za virtualke, kontejnere i sta sve ne
<BotaniCar> Da, precijenjeno. 
<vileni> Mmike: ako ti je prostor bitan, onda ne mozes sloziti
<vileni> znaci ovakvu kutiju, nema sanse, sta god trpao unutra 
<vileni> ako nije prostor bitan onda mozes racunati vrijeme da slozis sve sto ovaj ima
<BotaniCar> Kak ne ? NUC+par vanjskih USB3/iSCSI diskova
<vileni> aha, rajt :)
<vileni> i raid ces preko usb-a tjerati?
<BotaniCar> Ne, ali ne bi ni QNAPovom vjerovao
<BotaniCar> doduse, njihov me nije ni jednom konkretno zeznuo, sinologyev je 
<vileni> mene nije ni jedan ni drugi, pa bi svejedno vise vjerovao necemu sto je actually u istom kucistu kao i kontroler
<Mmike> vileni, pa, ovom su diskovi blizu i griju se :)
<vileni> da ne spominjemo da ti vise prostora zauzme nuc sa diskovima koji vise iz njega
<vileni> Mmike: mislis da nisu dizajnirali dovoljan protok zraka da diskovi budu na manje od 35 stupnjeva?
<BotaniCar> vileni: kakav mrtvi airflow, takve kutijice zavrse u necijem ormaru :)
<vileni> ovo je za ispod tv, kao i moj custom NAS
<Mmike> ma ne znam
<Mmike> meni je to bacanje para
<Mmike> kupis malo kuciste, unutra mosh u 8-9 diskova stavit
<Mmike> da, vece je od ovog
<BotaniCar> Di je sad nicols, on je branio storage-slozence :) 
<Mmike> al' ono, kaj stavljas to u kucicu za pticice? :)
<Mmike> idem jest i tusnut se
 * nixhr trenutno slaze rpi sa osmc-om kao media centar
<nixhr> na njega 2T disk za torrente sisat
<nixhr> i to je to
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> gledam ove slike s aerodroma u istanbulu
<ivoks> i malo te jeza prodje kad vidis mjesto na kojem si sjedio
<obruT> eh...
<obruT> sta bi reko da si sjedio na klupi s ekipom, jedan se sjeti - e ajmo do knjizare moram nesto uzet, prosecemo do knjizare i 5 minuta kasnije na tu klupu rokne granata
<obruT> zveknulo je dok smo bili u knjizari
<ivoks> 90ih?
<ivoks> imao sam i tada slican dogadjaj
<obruT> yep
<ivoks> kad je eksplodiralo skladiste
<obruT> da ovaj nije trebo kupit biljeznicu, ne bi sad tipko na ircu
<BotaniCar> Nemrem izguglat', zakaj se zeleni caj zove zeleni, a kad se pripremi je zut ? 
<ivoks> zeleni, bijeli i crni caj ovise o vremenu kada se bere chai
<ivoks> chai je biljka od koje se radi caj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a kako je doslo do imenovanja ? 
<ivoks> (svi ostali cajevi su u biti sokovi)
<ivoks> http://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/26002/what-is-the-difference-between-green-white-and-black-tea
<ivoks> nisam bio sasvim u pravu, ali nije ni tako daleko :D
<BotaniCar> nisam siguran da si razumio moje pitanje, prvo zelim izraziti svoju opcinjenost URLom koji si dao! cooking.stackexchange ide u favorite odmah! Zanimalo me samo imenovanje caja, proces proizvodnje i pripravljanja mi je poznat. 
<obruT> BotaniCar: lako za cajeve, zasto kad bacis ciglu u vodu ispadaju krugovi, a ne kvadrati/pravokutnici !?!
<BotaniCar> obruT: kakvu ti to vodu imas ?!
<obruT> zutu :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: zasto za plavuse kazemo da su plavuse, kad je ocito da im kosa nije plava
<ivoks> nego zuta
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to ni sinu ne znam odgovoriti ! :)
<ivoks> a plavusa je postao pogrdan naziv
<ivoks> brineta je elegantna, plavusa je mutava
<ivoks> a crnka... te su vragovi :D
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13510838_930580323719473_8728131962566665171_n.jpg?oh=cf7ac6f7fd2512067bf9523fdd69a7dc&oe=58016AC9
<obruT> brzi su ups-ovci... jucer ujutro su preuzeli posljiku u UK, prije sat vremena zove frajer na mobitel, nema nikog doma :P
<nixhr> hehehe znaci izbjego si pdv ;)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: uvijek on-point :)
<obruT> ocito jesam ... iako, fakat ne bi imalo smisla da me jebu za to... da je paket iz kine ili amerike, ajd
<obruT> problem je sad sto, imam jos dva i pol dana do godisnjeg, gomilu posla, a djidje ce mi danas pasti u ruke :P tko ce izdrzat ne igrat se s tim :P
<vileni> obruT: ti bi najradije da dodju u 16 u petak? :)
<ivoks> obruT: da, iz UK posljike dodju brze nego li hp expressom
<ivoks> sto je tragedija.
<obruT> vileni: bilo bi definitivno korisnije :)
<obruT> idem na tjedan dana u Dolomite, a prognoza je katastrofa... sto znaci manje pentranja po brdima, vise lemljenja i programiranja :)
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da se caj radi od sipka
<Mmike> i bazge
<Mmike> i repice ;)
<vileni> Mmike: jesi nasao sok od bazge?
<Mmike> ne?
<Mmike> kaj sam ga trebao traziti?
<vileni> Mmike: pa trazio si ga u veronici
<BotaniCar> Pa trazio si jos dok smo o tlaku pricali
<vileni> pogorsalo mu se
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melaleuca_alternifolia
<Mmike> sok od bazge u veronici?
<Mmike> kaj ne prodaje veronika mlijeka?
<Mmike> to se kod nas veli - cajevac, a ne chai :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa prodaje
<vileni> onda sam ti ja rekao da u nasoj veronici ima i soka od bazge pa si ga isao traziti tamo
<obruT> hmm da, zaboravio sam da mi je mama uvalila novu posiljku soka od bazge
<vileni> u svojoj
<vileni> obruT: posto?
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> "uvalila" :)
<vileni> meni presusili obiteljski izvori, zadnja je bila iz sl broda
<vileni> morat cu kupiti sad
<obruT> vileni: jes probo sam radit ? :)
<vileni> obruT: trebalo bi to nabrati, a neznam po zg di ima
<obruT> ja nisam jos od bazge, od drijenka mi je super ispao
<vileni> tj ima ispred moje zgrade, ali nekako mi nije bas zanimljiva ta sa parkinga
<obruT> a u nedjelju sam radio od djumbira i limuna, presuper mi je za ove vruce dane
<vileni> to sam na losinju probao, predobro je
<obruT> nema to smisla brat u gradu, treba otic van grada gdje nema zagadjenja, prasine i gluparija
<vileni> pa bas to
<ivoks> $ sudo ip netns exec qrouter-fbac6865-a3a4-4b20-b4f8-0119ba33f3af telnet ip 22
<ivoks> telnet: could not resolve ip/22: Name or service not known
<ivoks> pita mene lik da zasto instanca ne radi
<ivoks> a i ovi ferovci su biseri
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> lol
<BotaniCar> ovo je izgledalo kao da mi praktikante krades :)
<BotaniCar> imao sam nedavno nest' slicno :)
<nixhr> da, ferofci s prosjekom 5.0 su *uglavnom* totalni idioti, barem iz iskustva ovih koji su prosli kroz moj odjel
<nixhr> ovi sa malo manjim prosjekom se snalaze znacajno bolje
<ivoks> onaj gore primjer i komentar o ferovcima nisu povezani
<ivoks> gornji primjer je vodeci sysadmin kod jedne renomirani svjetske tvrtke
<BotaniCar> Di je studirao i jel bio odlikas ?
<ivoks> a komentar o ferovcima je vezan za 'mi cemo odrzavati sustav, vi nam samo recite komandu po komandu kako da to napravimo' mentalitet
<jelly> otkad linuxi imaju netns exec? 
<nixhr> ivoks: da, to je nazalost mentalitet koji se uzgaja na feru zadnjih 10tak godina
<nixhr> prije je bilo malo drugacije, evo ti knjiga evo ti mc68000, isprogramiraj, ne zanima me kak, imas 2 sata
<BotaniCar> Prosvijed "Vratimo lemilice na FER" !
<ivoks> lemilice smo imali na rudjeru
<ivoks> fer bi trebao biti iznad toga
<ivoks> jelly: ? barem zadnje 3-4 godine
<nixhr> ma ne lemilice, to je vise hobi brija
<nixhr> nego problem-solving skills
<ivoks> jelly: evo clanak iz 2013. http://blog.scottlowe.org/2013/09/04/introducing-linux-network-namespaces/
<ivoks> jelly: znaci, bar jos godinu-dvije prije toga
<nixhr> ja sam imao priliku par godina raditi na feru ko asistent
<nixhr> ekipa brije 'ako nema na prezentaciji, ne moramo znat na ispitu'
<nixhr> o reko jebote
<nixhr> kaj je ovo
<BotaniCar> :) 
<nixhr> jelly ako se ne varam lxc koristi netns
<jelly> ah.. to je jedna od onih rupicastih tehnologija koje izbjegavam ak mogu
<ivoks> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=537681
<ivoks> 2009.
<ivoks> znaci, jos prije toga
<ivoks> mozda ima vec i 10 godina
<ivoks> https://sourceforge.net/p/ltp/mailman/message/33457506/
<ivoks> 2008/06: 'ip link .. netns <pid>' support in iproute2
<Mmike> yoshi, upload sys
<Mmike> drek
<nixhr> yoshi, jel to ona iz star-dreka? :D
<nixhr> ne, ona je bila oshi :D
<ivoks> ne kuzim ove amere
<ivoks> fakat ne kuzim te retarde
<ivoks> evo, ikea povlaci milijone komoda
<BotaniCar> I Tesla :) 
<ivoks> jer, ako se ne usidre u zid, sto se moraju, i ako se djeca otvore ladice i pocnu se panjati po njima, komoda moze pasti i ubiti dijete
<ivoks> troje djece je tako poginulo u zadnjih nekoliko godina
<ivoks> a u isto vrijeme, u toj istoj drzavi, 'guns do not kill people'
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> pa ni komode ne ubijaju
<ivoks> vec retardi koji ih ne usidre
<Mmike> Ae :)
<Mmike> bas sam gledao to
<Mmike> mi smo kupili dvajstri pizdarije u ikeji u zadnih 5 godina
<Mmike> na SVIM pizdarijama, ali na SVIM pie - OBAVEZNO UCVRSTITI ZA ZID
<nixhr> Mmike: pa ima smisla
<BotaniCar> nixhr: sad sam se tvog kolege iz knjiznice u Rudjeru sjetio, on je pricao o promjenama u modelu izdavastva naucnih radova: http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/what-is-open-access-free-sharing-of-all-human-knowledge/
<Mmike> ip je super
<Mmike> fakat super
<Mmike> al' brate sto je necitljiv :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj, lupis "ip -s a" i odes kupit' jos jedan monitor ? :D
<nixhr> botanicar da
<Mmike> ip a
<Mmike> pa se ti snadji
<Mmike> kad imas hrpu toga
<BotaniCar> ma, dodaj sloj kompleksnosti s "-s" , znas da to zelis :) 
<Mmike> nixhr: imas x230 blizu?
<BotaniCar> To usput malo poravna format :)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> diff <(ip -s a) <(ip a)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> 
<Mmike> koja je razlika?
<Mmike> nema je :)
<BotaniCar> kak ne, -s ti da i statistike
<BotaniCar> Rekao bi ti da podebljas naocale, ali vec imas krigle :)
<BotaniCar> I, jes' ti metodika za usporedbu, diff :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: one laserske korekcije vida (sad ne zezam), jel to rizicno ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa isto je, eto ti gore
<nixhr> mmike nemam jebiga
<Mmike> BotaniCar: svaka operacija je rizicna
<Mmike> nixhr: a ok :)
<nixhr> kak me uvijek nadjes :D
<Mmike> nixhr: ima dana :D
<nixhr> ima :D
<Mmike> si ga imao na moru?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/2e
<jelly> BotaniCar: afair 90% slucajeva komplikacija je pacijent se ne drzi uputa pa se nes inficira
<nixhr> mmike jesam
<BotaniCar> jelly: pretpostavivsi da istucem zenu preventivno , tako da se drzi uputa ? :) 
<nixhr> stovise koristio sam ga vise nego doma
<BotaniCar> 10% je nelose
<nixhr> sto nije cudno jer doma imam drugi komp LOL
<BotaniCar> lol@nix
<Mmike> nixhr: e jebo, pa sta nisi reko :)
<nixhr> e a ovaj x201
<nixhr> to je sad tomov laptop :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne znam, jel kratkovidna, dalekovidna ili sto?
<nixhr> zna si pustit crtic, pokrenut igrice, pisat u libreoffice-u :D
<nixhr> ostavio sam mu to na moru :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: nedisciplinirana i namjerno odbija nositi naocale. 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: zna pisat' ?! 
<nixhr> pa ono, ne bas sve
<nixhr> zna sva slova al to zna vec godinu i vise
<nixhr> al kad mu velis napisi mi scheisspartizanen, onda bas ne zna :D
<BotaniCar> Nda, znaci da je pismen koliko i ja :)
<nixhr> :D
<nixhr> zna ono tata tom, mama, kurac palac
<nixhr> LOL
<nixhr> kurac palac
<nixhr> ne zna to :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj, palac ga jos jebe ? 
<nixhr> LOLOLOL
<jelly> BotaniCar: uglavnom puno vise benefita nego... um, malefita
<nixhr> trenutno je na brojevima
<nixhr> jako ga to zanima
<BotaniCar> super, nixhr , odgajas analiticara :) Ne znam jel' mi vise zao tebe ili njega :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: buraz, i jos jedan kolega cini mi se, imaju nesto problema kod nocnog vida
<nixhr> BotaniCar: a slozili smo bili ringove za cezarov kod
<BotaniCar> jelly: Hvala ! Nisam do sad skuzio da je to informacija odma' iz prve ruke ! 
<nixhr> pa smo preko voki tokija kriptirali/dekriptirali :D
<nixhr> i uspio je jebosebe :D
<BotaniCar> nixhr: da da , za prstenove si pricao :) Kak se zvao onaj stap za sifriranje, to je isto fora ? 
<nixhr> aha ne stap je drugo
<nixhr> ako mislis na scytale
<jelly> BotaniCar: nije iz prve, ja (jos) nisam bio ;-)  Also racunaj da ce se dioptrija mijenjat i ustabilit kroz 6-12 mjeseci, i kasnije ce se mijenjati sa starackom dalekovidnoscu
<BotaniCar> Jasno, ali je isto vizualno simpaticno :) Da, to, to 
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je obavljeno u nas ili vani ? Skupo ? Jako ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: on je u .nl
<jelly> i obavio je... tamo u OpticalExpressu kojih ima i kod nas, skinuo je kratkovidnost od cca -5, -6
<nixhr> jelly: nisam pratio od pocetka, radi se o operaciji oka?
<jelly> da
<nixhr> zbog dioptrije?
<nixhr> da, citao sam o tome nedavno
<nixhr> da bude nuspojava kasnije pa da se ne preporuca ako nije bas nuzno
<nixhr> tipa glow efekt oko svijetlih predmeta nocu
<jelly> e, to
<Mmike> ja znam jedno 30ak ljudi kaj su to operirali
<Mmike> i nitko nema bedova s time
<nixhr> mislim
<Mmike> to je danas fakat mega sigurno
<nixhr> ok je operirat ak imas -7
<Mmike> naravno da ima sansi za sranje, al' ono
<nixhr> al ak imas -0.5 onda ne
<Mmike> i slijepo crijevo mosh operrirat pa ti je sranje
<jelly> al to je a) tak sitno b) to vec imam sad sa preslabim ocalama koje nosim ;-)
 * Mmike ima -6/-8
<nixhr> mmike a kakvo je tek sranje kad operiras debelo crijevo
<nixhr> :D
<jelly> Mmike: ti si tu nedje idealan
<Mmike> al' ne vidim zakaj bi to operirao, naocale me nit najmanje ne smetaju
<Mmike> a jos sam sexy s njima :)
<Mmike> nixhr: pa, na vreccicu :)
<nixhr> Mmike: bez naocala izgledas ko, erm, neki zajeban lik :D
<jelly> Mmike: jedna rijec: precizniji oral sex
<nixhr> samo kad slozis onu facu :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moja zenica nece nosit' naocale, a ne vidi mi citat deklaracije na hrani za ribe pa sam pitao .. :) 
<Mmike> jelly: nope, to nosom nabodem :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: reci zeni da sam joj rekao da je tuka
<jelly> jel nosom i po trakcpointu kontroliras :-D
<BotaniCar> Nose in the pinkey, tongue in the .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj pokazi muda koja idu uz taj trbuh pa joj ti to reci :)
<jelly> doduse na toj blizini je kratkovidnost i prednost
<nixhr> BotaniCar: you f'ckin perv ;)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: neka, to je tvoja korist
<jelly> Mmike: i mozes se istusirati i gledat svoje dijelove :-D
<Mmike> imas dobar argument za 'ne, draga, ti auto vozit nemres'
<jelly> i kajjaznam, plivat u moru
<jelly> a za sexy mozes poslije nosit ocale sa 0 dioptrije, i jeftine suncane od samo 500kn
<jelly> a ne 4000kn
<jelly> i najbitnije, ne moze ti se desiti scenario iz Zone Sumraka
<BotaniCar> #ovozadnje
<jelly> [spoilers!]
<nixhr> jel zna netko jel radi jos uvijek ona usluga na vipnetu, da posaljes mail na nesto kao broj@vipnet.hr pa da ti dodje sms?
<Mmike> nixhr:  pojma
<Mmike> jelly: gledas? :) 
<Mmike> jelly: ne znam dal mi drasi start trek ili zona tvajlajta
<BotaniCar> StarDrek mogu gledat' s klincem
<ivoks> Mmike: za tvog dezurnog nazija u STS-u: My dear friend, as days go by, looking at the state of affairs in US, I might consider wishing to be like Bosnians.
<ivoks> er s/I/you
<Mmike> ivoks: koji je taj?
<Mmike> jel' onaj iz documentation teama?
<ivoks> agosta
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> taj
<Mmike> kakav lik :)
<ivoks> veli lik da vise nece ici u istanbul
<ivoks> reko, ako su ubojstva mjerila, onda nitko ne bi trebao ici u vecinu gradova u SADu
<ivoks> veli on meni da oni nemaju problema s muslimanima, da oni nisu bosanci
<jelly> bosanci imaju ukupno 10 persons of interest
<jelly> na prste dvije ruke izbrojat
<ivoks> kakav lik
<ivoks> 'america will be great again!'
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/TechnicallyRon/status/747442381608329223/photo/1?utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb&utm_campaign=hyc_symas&utm_content=748152022906593280
<jelly> https://i.redd.it/wwarqtunb76x.png
<Mmike> UMIRE MI INTERGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENT
<ivoks> oce to tak na moru
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> da sam bar na moru
<Mmike> 2 lika zelim da prestanu bit uz kompjutere
<Mmike> lenard pottiepottie
<Mmike> i lik koji je mongod osmislio
<Mmike> a ove sve koji zele koristiti mongod, treba streljati
<ivoks> http://metro.co.uk/2016/06/29/police-sign-tells-tourists-welcome-to-hell-as-the-enter-rio-airport-5973252/?ito=twitter
<ivoks> excellent :)
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Hrki> e je moguce da
<Hrki> auto kupljen u francuskoj
<Hrki> dizel
<Hrki> i neide jebeni prikljucak za dizel na petrolu u tank
<Hrki> ali samo jebe kod petrola
<Vlado9A> Je l' u pitanju francuski auto? :D
<obruT> oui :
<obruT> )
<Vlado9A> to ti je pouka :D
<Hrki> pa kaj francuzi imaju uzu rupicu?? :D
<Hrki> mislim uvijek mi je drago dok naletim na to, ali ne kod auti
<obruT> francuskinje nemaju :)
<Hrki> e to :) bas cudno
<Vlado9A> a to ne znam... trebao bi pitati ličane koji su se s francuzima rukovali :D
<Hrki> nene, to su bili ameri :D
<obruT> gospićko rukovanje :)
<Vlado9A> e da
<Hrki> isusati boga koji su talijani Å¡alabajzeri
<Hrki> ja nemogu vjerovati da su oni jaca nacija nego mi
#ubuntu-hr 2016-06-30
<ivoks> jelly: ^ ljudi mi ne mogu raditi normalno :)
<ivoks> morat cu ih poslati na more, da rade na plazi :)
<jelly> zasto ne mogu radit?
 * Mmike loves pv
<nixhr> pv?
<Mmike> pv
<Mmike> the ultimate :)
<Mmike> nixhr, recimo, restoras ogromni mysql dump:
<Mmike> pv ogromnidump.bz2 | pbzip2 -d | mysql ogromnabaza
<jelly> "cat sa progress barom"
<jelly> steta sto ssh bla pv kufer | ... ne radi dobro
<dodobas> oho xrandr master display konacno proradio
<BotaniCar> Jutro! 
<BotaniCar> Drugi nacin nakon 17 godina napravio album <3 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahXK1WiCXGU
<datase> YouTube: Drugi način - Zgubidan feat. Zdenka Kovačiček i Neno Kos (Official video) - 0:05:17 - 1300 views - 23 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> Torijevci u velikoj britaniji ce se medjusobno potuc
<ivoks> mozda ce zvucati cudno
<ivoks> al dvoumim se izmedju blackberry priv i htc 10
<ivoks> a vip drzi privu cijenu vrlo visoko
<ivoks> duplo skuplji od htca
<BotaniCar> Zakaj je BB dobar ? 
<ivoks> ima tipkovnicu
<ivoks> po svemu ostalome je losiji od htca
<ivoks> dosta losiji :)
<ivoks> pola godine stariji model
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> bb ima 6 core procesor
<ivoks> ali ima 3gb, dok htc ima 4gb memorije
<ivoks> kak mi se cini da cu ja to sve otkantat
<ivoks> i preci na ubuntu phone
<ivoks> bar cu manje koristiti telefon :D
<BotaniCar> Meni nije jasno, ako ti je uphone opcija, zakaj uopce razmatras klasicne telefone. Budi baja, budi prvi
<BotaniCar> ( ocito je da sam zagovaratelj early adoptinga )
<jelly> iphone se ftw
<ivoks> BotaniCar: fali par stvari
<ivoks> BotaniCar: imam facebook messenger, ali nema vibera, whatsappa
<ivoks> nema runtastica isto :/
<ivoks> ostalo bi prezivio
<ivoks> al ima telegram
<ivoks> kad bi telegram postao popularniji od vibera i whatsappa, pf
<ivoks> presao bi odma
<BotaniCar> Eto, telegram je ionako bolji, mozda nekom pomognes ako izlobiras migraciju :)
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> morao bi prvo navuci kenny18 i mirka_z na telegram :)
<ivoks> to se moze dekretom :D
<BotaniCar> To mozes i dekretom - kupi i njima telefone
<BotaniCar> lol, zatvaram usta
<Mmike> .me koristi telegram
<jelly> irc svima
<ivoks> i, jel cemu?
<BotaniCar> IRC SVIMA ! 
<ivoks> Mmike: jedino sam od tebe ikad i dobio poruku putem telegrama :)
<Mmike> ivoks: a je
<ivoks> turisti... dodju tu na tjedan dana, pa moraju pit vino u 10 ujutro
<Mmike> ivoks: ja ga koristim jer ga ove budale moje iz stsa koriste - u brazilu je zabranjen whatsapp pa smo presli na telegram
<ivoks> jer u zagrebu nema vina il kaj
<Mmike> nije bas turbo secure, al' ajd
<jelly> meni su rodbina i vendori na skypeu
<ivoks> kakav skype?
<ivoks> isss
<jelly> klasicni
<Mmike> skype ne zelim iz principa
 * BotaniCar isto uredno ima skype, ali ga ne reklamira. 
<Mmike> ak me netko trazi da dodjem na skype, satnica je dupla
<ivoks> to otvorim samo kad slucajno stisnem krivi shortcut
<Mmike> HO HO HO :D
<jelly> kojeg principa?
 * Mmike nema skype od kad mu je BotaniCar pokazao cheese :)
<jelly> gavrila?
<BotaniCar> ahahaha@mmike
<Mmike> jelly: ma serem, ne koristim, zdrkan mi je - ok je za videocall s mamom kad sam na moru i tak, da mama vidi dete
<ivoks> al
<ivoks> facebook messenger?
<ivoks> viber?
<ivoks> svi imaju video callove
<ivoks> jebemu misa i taj IM
<ivoks> tak je bilo lakse prije s SMSom
<ivoks> a sad mi 1 od 2GB koliko imam pojedu svi ti IMi u stand byu
<ivoks> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/BlackBerry-Priv,HTC-10/phones/9744,9582
<jelly> nisi ti kriv nego telco koji ti ne da flat data
<ivoks> 1GB RAMa
<ivoks> microSDXC up to 2000 GB
<ivoks> kaj postoje SDXC od 2TB?!
<ivoks> pas masters
<Mmike> ivoks: znam, al' ne zelim
<Mmike> hangoutsi na mobitelu, recimo, ocajno rade
<Mmike> meni bar
<ivoks> slazem se
<Mmike> skype je puno bolji
<Mmike> al' opet - ne zleim to na mobu
<hbogner> meni simultano rade: viber, watasp, telegram, hangout, skype, slack, jos jednu dvije app
<Mmike> s druge strane, dobro je imati za hicu
<ivoks> http://www.micro-sdxc.com/2TB-microSDXC.htm
<Mmike> hbogner: a kaj imas od mobitela? 
<ivoks> kaj ste vi ludi!
<ivoks> 2TB!
<Mmike> 2TB
<hbogner> i to sve zato jer mi svi ne koriste iste aplikacije pa za komunikaciju sa odredjenim ljudima odredjenje app moram koristiti
<Mmike> taman da mogu 2 mjeseca snimat dete a da mi ne nestane mjesta :)
<Mmike> hbogner: da, ja sam sve te lijepo otfikario - imas sms, imas voice, imas mail
<Mmike> imas i telegram ak bas oces :)
<hbogner> Mmike, oneplus one
<Mmike> preveliko mi je to
<ivoks> is two
<Mmike> iako se cini ok mob
<hbogner> Mmike, imax oneplus x koje je 5" dok su 1,2,3 5.5"
<BotaniCar> nisam siguran da mi telefon podrzava imanje 2TB medija za pohranu :) 
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> hbogner: meni je z3 comact 4.7"
<Mmike> i preveliko mi je
<hbogner> Mmike, ti nisi navikao na velike stvari :D
<Mmike> neprakticno je
<BotaniCar> jesi mu kad vidio stakla na naocalama ? 
<Mmike> nemrem ga koristiti jednom rukom
<hbogner> Mmike, kad imas male ruke :D
<hbogner> da imas lopate ko ja, nebi ti bilimali novi tulifoni
<Mmike> jel' ima sto pametno da ti odgovorim na ovo? :D
<BotaniCar> Reci mu da on moze tri ku*ca za jedno uvo stavit' , ali da ti to ne pomaze :)
<jelly> kinky
<BotaniCar> jelly: svi smo vidjeli tvoje wallpapere :)
<jelly> nothing kinky there
<BotaniCar> *nod nod*
<jelly> uvijek stavim SFW pozadinu prije screenshota
<BotaniCar> Jasno, ili irc prozorom pokrijes NSFW dio, ta, profesionalac si ! 
<Mmike> hbogner: lol@"sram te bilo" :D
<hbogner> Mmike, :P
<hbogner> Mmike, pa sram te bilo, ometas moju produktivnost 
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj ti opce radis tam?
<hbogner> klikam po pornografiji, i slicno
<hbogner> joooj, ne cek to je druga firma
<hbogner> ovo s pornografijm je privatno
<hbogner> za to me neplacaju
<jelly> BotaniCar: irc prozor je proziran
<jelly> jel prozor ili nije
<ivoks> joj
<ivoks> hotel u londonu
<Mmike> http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/how-well-do-you-know-your-st/
 * BotaniCar se opet previse smije u uredu, dok gleda u monitor :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim da kolegica vise ne pusi spiku da se smijem nagiosu :)
<nixhr> https://issuu.com/ciciban/docs/cic9_cvs
<nixhr> evo ti onda jos nekaj BotaniCar 
<nixhr> :D
<BotaniCar> Majku mu staru, Ubuntu 16 dolazi bez softvera za przenje CD-a ! :) 
<BotaniCar> nixhr: to nije smijesno ! :) 
<nixhr> BotaniCar: apt-get install brasero?
<nixhr> mislim tko jos przi cd-ove :D
<BotaniCar> nixhr: ma razmazen sam k'o sin jedinac, kajkurac instaliram ljunax i onda jos i neki tam softver moram poslije doinstaliravat' ! :) 
 * BotaniCar nema USB pristek u autu 
<BotaniCar> ( postoji kao opcija )
<hbogner> tko jos ima CD device na kompu? moj desktop nema opticki drajve vec 3 godine
<ivoks> ja imam na desktopu
<ivoks> i koristim ga
<ivoks> jer X-Plane dodje na 10 CDa
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ja sam xplane skinuo s neta
<hbogner> i tako instalirao
<ivoks> ja sam ga kupio
<ivoks> nisam to upalio vec dvije godine
<hbogner> nisam piratizirao nego koristioonaj demo/free verziju
<hbogner> istina bio sam ljen uzimati novi sata opticki drajv,  imao sam samo stari ide a nemam ide konektor na maticnoj, a za ono sto mi zatreba jednom godisnje CD/DVD iskoristim zenin komp ili laptop ap kopiram na svoj komp
<BotaniCar> ja sam si doma kupio BR przilicu, milinica
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpAYYd3DdLk
<datase> YouTube: X-Plane 10 London VFR Flight HD (London City to Heathrow) - 0:35:05 - 72643 views - 1859 likes / 49 dislikes
<ivoks> a ljepote
<Mmike> x-plane je zakon
<Mmike> al' je onda dosao DCS
<Mmike> koji je UBERzakon
<Mmike> jedino ti trebaju windowsi za to
<ivoks> zato nije uberzakon
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> cak i uz tu manetinu je uberzakon
<Mmike> ivoks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kEhno5X5N4 <- TO je auto za tebe
<datase> YouTube: I've Bought a Mercedes AMG GT R - 0:10:50 - 501491 views - 9744 likes / 660 dislikes
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> ne znam s cim bi ga kupio
<hbogner> ja sam xplane koristio kao simulator za vjerbanje leta sa UAV-om
<ivoks> boja je odvratna
<hbogner> koristio radio control za upravljanje
<Mmike> pa s novcima
<Mmike> dolarima
<Mmike> kak s cim
<Mmike> boja je 
<Mmike> ne znam, jebe mi se za boju :)
<Mmike> moze i roze tufne imat for all I care
<ivoks> ne da mi se placati 20k kuna mjesecno za auto
<ivoks> kaj si lud.
<ivoks> i to samo za gorivo :D
<hbogner> joj nyancat porsche: https://www.reddit.com/r/needforspeed/comments/3sjy25/nyan_cat_porsche_took_a_lot_of_time/
<ivoks> navikao sam na 1000kn mjesecno s mondeom
<hbogner> zamisljam Mmike u tako necem
<ivoks> neg
<ivoks> guzva na plazi
<ivoks> wifi postaje spor
<hbogner> https://www.carthrottle.com/post/deadmau5-just-ordered-a-nyan-catliveried-lamborghini-huracan/
<hbogner> ivoks, slanica?
<ivoks> a i baterija veli jos samo cuku vremena
<ivoks> hbogner: ae
<hbogner> a tesko li ga tebi
<ivoks> ljudi hoce rucati
<ivoks> pa da oslobodim stol
<hbogner> de pukni koju sliku za nas kontinentalce
<ivoks> idem doma, sad ce tamo hlad na terasu
<ivoks> pa onda u lezaljku
<ivoks> i bitchat kak nis ne valja
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> hbogner: punim baterije
<ivoks> za vikend idem u tumorni Douglas, Isle of Man
<ivoks> bit ce to dva najduza dana u zivotu
<ivoks> 10h na dan za stolom s Markom
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> tom covjeku mozak radi tak brzo
<Mmike> ivoks: imas isti laptop jos?
<ivoks> da ono, nakon sat vremena dobijes epilepticki napadaj
<ivoks> Mmike: da
<ivoks> xps 13
<ivoks> al sad nece biti 'idem za drugi stol'
<ivoks> sad je samo jedan stol, nas 6
<ivoks> i udri
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> najgore je za vrijeme rucka
<ivoks> sjednes, da pojedes na miru
<ivoks> a lik unisti rucak prije nego si vilicu zgrabio
<ivoks> i on je gotov, ti nisi ni poceo
<ivoks> i on bi sad pricao
<BotaniCar> I, pustis ga da prica :) 
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> jer on zeli cuti tebe
<ivoks> on zeli tvoje znanje, tvoje razmisljanje
<ivoks> zeli znati sve
<ivoks> sva sreca pa nece biti i jet lag u prici
<ivoks> sad u vancouveru, majke ti
<ivoks> prva vecer
<ivoks> vecera s njim
<ivoks> a ne mogu gledat vise
<ivoks> i on bi pricao o ipv6
<ivoks> pa di me nadjes sad dok spavam za stolom
<ivoks> lik je hiperinteligentan
<ivoks> on leti non stop po cijelom svijetu i nikad ne odaje dojam da ima jet lag
<ivoks> ne kuzim :)
<ivoks> neg, idem doma
<BotaniCar> Uzivaj
<BotaniCar> Moze netko preporuciti 802.11ac repeatere/AP-ove za male pare ? 
<jelly> http://isup.me/nabava.net 
<jelly> "ne moze"
<BotaniCar> a cuj, oni tplinkovi za ~700kn nisu tak' skupi , ali nemam pojma kakvi su 
<vileni_> routerboard wap ac
<BotaniCar> vileni_: imas kakav URL ? Ne znam tko kod nas to resella 
<vileni_> url za trgovinu?
<BotaniCar> Miktotik rvacka , ojeboseja
<BotaniCar> Fala svileni !
<vileni_> tamo je + pdv mislim
<vileni_> a inace na nabavi zna biti
<vileni_> vise trgovina sad to ima
<BotaniCar> Pa ovo je bolje od dobrog, gedzet je i vodootporan ! 
<Mmike> tru :D
<vileni_> i nista se ne moze mjeriti sa routeros u toj klasi
<BotaniCar> Cim sam trazio za male pare, necu biti bezobrazan i traziti vise od osnovne funkcionalnosti :)
<vileni_> da, ali bas tu im je selling point, za pare gdje dobis neki genericki *-link, asus, linksys imas nesto sto daje i enterprise mogucnosti konfiguracije
<vileni_> plus nadogradnje koje dolaze barem svaki mjesec
<vileni_> a ne nikad ili jednom u zivotu uredjaja
<BotaniCar> Mjesecne nadogradnje su plus ? :D
<vileni_> BotaniCar: pa security fixevi i/ili nove mogucnosti
<vileni_> ili skroz nova generacija OS-a
<BotaniCar> Smrdi na enterprize i dedicirani support odjel. Doma/SMB se umjesto OS-a mijenja uredjaj
<vileni_> osim sto se nikome neda mijenjati
<vileni_> pa stalno imas ograniceni set mogucnosti
<BotaniCar> Pitaj me kak sam ove uredjaje koje sam morao s win7/8 migrirati na 10 , migrirao :) Svi dobili nove laptope, bok :)
<vileni_> a kod mikrotika ti je upgrade "download&upgrade" klik
<vileni_> ako ti je podesen dns
<vileni_> ako nije, uploadas novi firmware kroz winbox ili preko scp
<BotaniCar> Da, osim kad nije i/ili kad upgrade sjebe stvari. Nije da nisu imali svoj set horror prica. 
<vileni_> i posaljes komandu za reboot
<vileni_> na jednoj lokaciji mi se vrti 40ap-a i 5 routera, nikakvih problema nije bilo
<BotaniCar> :) a-ne-gdo-tal-ni argumenti :) 
<vileni_> a bili su apgrejdani i sa 5.* na 6.*
<BotaniCar> Na stanu sve, meni je mikrotik ok, samo te jebuckam
<vileni_> pa vise je anegdotalni neki specificni use case gdje bas odredjeni bug sjebe stvar
<jelly> HAP-AC-LITE je po 350kn, nelose
<Mmike> kak je ovaj byobu zdrkan
<Mmike> sa svojim sjebatim shortcutima
<hbogner> meni mikrotik u stanu i u uredu i sve ok radi, vrhunski
<hbogner> vileni_, kad si bio u losinju?
<hbogner> vidio jucer tvoje rezonatore tmo
 * Mmike se osjeca k'o u pornjava danima, 3 environmenta su potrgana, i sva 3 propravljam odjednom :)
<hbogner> vileni_, glupo pitanje, kad na mikrotiku dchp dodjeljivanje adresa za neke kompove stavim u static, kak mu reci da ne prekida konekciju kad prodje onaj lease time?
<hbogner> imao sam 7 dana za dhcp lease i neke kompove u static, a neke u dinamicu, i nakon 7 dana mi je sve reconnectao
<ivoks> win 33
<ivoks> yay
<vileni_> hbogner: pa nebi to trebalo imati veze
<vileni_> pogotovo na zicanoj vezi
<vileni_> hbogner: bio sam na losinju od 22-25 :)
<hbogner> vileni_, wifi konekcija
<vileni_> skinuo polja sa sa jednog portala, 30k AP :)
<hbogner> vileni_, samo recconecta laptop sa istom adresom nazad, nakon sto je isteklo tocno tih 7 dana
<hbogner> stavio da je static, ali mi svejedno odbrojava lease time
<vileni_> hbogner: pa i dalje je to dhcp, static dio samo znaci da ce dobiti isti ip za istu mac adresu
<vileni_> tako da lease i dalje ima timeout
<hbogner> ahaa, a znaci trebao bi ga staviti bas u static?
<hbogner> a ako stavim lease time 0:00:00 na neke deviceove jel ce onda biti infinite?
<Mmike> vileni_: kacmo kartat opet?
<vileni_> Mmike: kad hoces?
<vileni_> sljedeci tjedan bi moglo biti malo ugodnija temp
<Mmike> onda slijedeci?
<Mmike> ocemo velesajam probat?
<Mmike> pa poslije na bumbeka?
<vileni_> moglo bi se
<vileni_> sad ovaj vikend ionako selimo firmu pa mi guzva zbog toga
<Mmike> kud idete?
<vileni_> zavrtnica
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> tu blizo
<Mmike> pa to je fino
<Mmike> cesto cemo jest skupa :D
<vileni_> bar ponekad, za razliku od ove lokacije :)
<Mmike> o
<Mmike> ima tamo sofra
<Mmike> i ima xoxo
<Mmike> i ima asian food
<vileni_> sto je xoxo?
<Mmike> i ima njemac ovo ono
<Mmike> i ima subway hambeki
<Mmike> xobo
<Mmike> oxbo
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> stejkovi i to :)
<vileni_> subway nikad nisam jeo
<Mmike> skupo malo al' jako fino
<Mmike> e, pa vidis
<Mmike> :)
<vileni_> e bio jucer u rouge marin
<vileni_> jeo njihov weekly special hamburger
<vileni_> da sam ga platio, nebi bio zadovoljan, ovako je bio ok
<Mmike> meni tamo burger bezveze
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> totalno bezveze
<vileni_> pa cuj, kad platis 60kn tako nesto, bezveze je bez obzira :)
<vileni_> ali stalno imaju neke kombinacije
<vileni_> nebi znao ponoviti sto je bilo u njemu
<Mmike> jesi ga dobio razrezanog
<Mmike> s vilicom i nozem
<vileni_> ne
<Mmike> na taqnjuru
<Mmike> u kojem je plivao neki saft?
<vileni_> dobio sam vilicu i noz, ali nisam to koristio
<Mmike> pa ti je cijeli burger u tom saftu i nemres ga rukama jest?
<vileni_> iako neka zena stol do nas je
<Mmike> mislim, mozes, a'l se useres
<vileni_> bas je bio normalan hamburger po tom pitanju
<vileni_> dodje "otklopljen" doduse
<vileni_> ali stavis mu pecivo na mjesto i jedes normalno
<ivoks> o joj emezzeta
<ivoks> imaju trazilicu
<ivoks> ak upises 'čaše'
<ivoks> trazi i čaše i case
<ivoks> pa umjesto casa dobijes kucista za mobitele
<ivoks> ajme hrvata
<ivoks> net.hr objavio kako mali mur sve iz bellabeata vodi na godisnji na kanare
<ivoks> i citam komentare 'obiteljska firma, pa cijela obitelj ide na ustrb radnika'
<ivoks> 'maznuo je radnicima kako bi otisao na kanare'
<ivoks> a decko vodi radnike na godisnji na kanare, na surfanje u firmu od frenda :)
<ivoks> hrvatsku firmu koja radi na kanarima
<hbogner> ivoks, priznaj, ti si to pokrenuo jer ih ne vodi kod tebe :D
<ivoks> hehehe istina
<ivoks> mogao bi ja svoje odvesti na murter :D
<ivoks> kenny18, mirka_z, kaj velite? team building na murteru
<ivoks> malo veslat, malo bicikl
<ivoks> sta je je, zasluzili su :)
<mirka_z> ivoks, just say when ;)
<ivoks> 9. i 10. 7.
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> moze i 8., 9. i 10.
<kenny18> ivoks, hmm tesko idem s tarom u rogoznicu...
<Mmike> rogoznica?
<kenny18> yes
<Mmike> izabrao si rogoznicu pored murtera?!
<Mmike> nc nc
<kenny18> Tam zena ima kucu
<Mmike> ti si zbilja siguran u svoje radno mjesto :D
<kenny18> radno mjesto i brak :D
<ivoks> kenny18: a nista, onda cemo samo mirka i ja
<ivoks> ti budes dezuran :D
<kenny18> moze :)
<ivoks> mozes ti i zenu povest, nije opce bed
<kenny18> sljedeca 3 vikenda nista... mozda nakon toga :)
<ivoks> a da, na godisnjem si
<ivoks> zaboravio :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi znao da u deployer yamlu mosh vrijable imat?
<Mmike> tipa:
<Mmike> config: &COMPUTE_ONLY_UNITS  1
<Mmike> config: &COMPUTE_ONLY_CONST  tags=compute-only
<Mmike> config: &NOVA_COMPUTE_UNITS  12
<Mmike> i onda to poslije koristiti 
<Mmike> fancy
<ivoks> Mmike: to je stvar yamla
<ivoks> to mozes i u curtinu
<hbogner> ivoks, pa mogao bi ih odvesti :D
<ivoks> pa budem
<hbogner> ahaa, vidim tek sad da ste vec i dogovorili :D
<hbogner> \o/
<hbogner> jeste vidjeli ostali sefovi kak se radi, mogli bi i vi svoje odvesti na team building :D
<Mmike> ivoks: fakat
 * Mmike tukac :)
<hbogner> genije, bas sam genije
<ivoks> bas sam neispavan
<ivoks> veceras cu klonut u 21h
<hbogner> na nekoliko virtualki simultano pokrenuo pg_restore.... umjesto da sam isao jednu po jednu, sad samo cekam da bar neka zavrsi prije
<ivoks> umro sinisa svilan
<sillyslux> ah free as in free markets... https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/744609239075799044
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> s tim da lik nije rekao sve
<ivoks> ubuntu trademark dozvoljava svakome da ubuntu zove ubuntu
<ivoks> ali ne dozvoljava da se ubuntu forkovi zovu ubuntu
<vileni_> nice https://www.ssllabs.com/projects/ssllabs-apis/
<sillyslux> pa izgleda da dozvoljava nazivanje svog forka "ubuntu" ako se plati 1-2€/instalacija/mjesec
<sillyslux> wtf?!
<ivoks> opet, lik nije prenio sve
<ivoks> u biti je iz dvije razlicite teme spojio jednu, laznu
<ivoks> jedna je da se ne moze ubuntom zvati bilo sta
<ivoks> a druga je da korisnicima moze ponuditi suportani ubuntu za 1€ na mjesec
<sillyslux> ...jer za cloud se os ipak mora malo modificirati
<ivoks> no shit sherlock
<ivoks> ubuntu imagei su dostupni svima
<sillyslux> pa se vracajmo na "free as in free markets"
<ivoks> al nama pun kufer da nam prijavljuju bugove za sotver kojeg uopce u ubuntuu nema
<sillyslux> to "free" useri?
<sillyslux> :D
<ivoks> pa da, svatko moze prijaviti bug
<ivoks> a ako si ne stitis brand, legislativa je takva da ti se moze oduzeti vlasnistvo
<sillyslux> wow
<sillyslux> sad bi pita zasto, ali bas i ne zelim znati
<ivoks> takvi su zakoni
<ivoks> lako za ovakve usere
<ivoks> imas velike korporacije po svijetu koje su nam dosle s nekim isprdkom i rekli 'pise ubuntu, jel mozemo kupiti support'
<ivoks> a ono... neki drugi vendor promijenio kernel, patchao userspace alate i pobjegao glavom bez obzira
<sillyslux> hahaha
<sillyslux> pa... naplatit "supported fork" je ok, po meni, cijena nije bas za offshore milijarde, pa i nije nemoralna
<ivoks>  Google Calendar is temporarily unavailable. Please try back later. In the meanwhile, you might find useful information on our Help Group and Help Center. We apologize for any inconvenience. 
<ivoks> ou jea
<ivoks> sillyslux: naravno, ali tome je prethodilo hrpetina razgovora, gubljenja vremena i novca da se tu firmu uvjeri da to nije ubuntu i da to treba platiti
<ivoks> neki nisu pristali
<ivoks> pa, bolje sprijeciti nego lijeciti
<ivoks> google.com/calendar
<ivoks> ode u 3pm
<ivoks> http://mashable.com/2016/06/30/google-calendar-hangouts-down/#11OCd9wBDgqJ
<ivoks> i cijeli svijet je stao.
<Mmike> u biti hangoutsi rade
<ivoks> al ne znam link :D
<Mmike> ivoks: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ivokseee?authuser=0
<sillyslux> haha babyboom za 9 mj
<hbogner> cek koji klinac, pa kaj ljudi ne keshiraju to na svojim device-ovima nego koriste samo live verziju?
<hbogner> govorim o google kalendaru
<Mmike> pa, to je ideja
<ivoks> kesiras na mobu
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<jelly> oops, napravio UPDATE nešto WHERE foreign_key IN (subselect) ... ali je subselect imao typo
<jelly> rezultat od subselecta je NULL ... UPDATE updateao _sve_
<Mmike> lol ;)
<Mmike> zvuci k'o mysql ;)
<jelly> oracle
<Mmike> doublelol :)
<jelly> triplelol je sto je to u ovom slucaju znacilo "deaktiviraj sve domene u dns-u"
<jelly> ne "ove dvije" nego "sve" 
<Mmike> fun :)
<jelly> fun je bilo brzinski pogasiti crond prije nego se propagira na produkciju
<obruT> ijao !
<obruT> ja sam isto prvo pomislio na mysql gdje sam imao slicnu situaciju
<Mmike> mislim daje to u mysqlu popravljeno
<jelly> 1 od 2 autoritativna servera je 5 minuta tvrdio za sve forward upite REFUSED (sva sreca, nije NXDOMAIN)
<jelly> i sad mi import baze od jutros stoji na zadnjem koraku...
<jelly> pjbmti
<jelly> Mišo pije Black Velvet? https://soundcloud.com/igor-ferderber/ostala-sam-uvijek-ista
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-01
<BotaniCar> Novi kayako izglda sexy, svejednako je poluupotrebljiv, ali ljepsi ! 
<BotaniCar> Otkud znas Ferderbera ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daj neki skrinsot
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://support.kayako.com/
<BotaniCar> otvori ticket ako mozes :) Ja ne znam kak, zato i je sexy :)
<Mmike> pa nemam account
<BotaniCar> Ima da i meni padne broj ticketa - ekipa nece znati di kliknut da ih optvori <3
<BotaniCar> Ha ! Ne treba ti account, logika je da kliknes chat, pa ce ti u jednom trenutku ponuditi da umjesto chata otvoris icket :)
<BotaniCar> Intuitivno, ne :)
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj je guba je da ti odma veli da je poruka "delivered,not seen" i veli ti da odjebes, da ce te kontaktirati mailom :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_uwMa6ifkM
<datase> YouTube: Hladno Pivo - Pjevajte nesto ljubavno lyric ( text) - 0:02:09 - 1781373 views - 3019 likes / 53 dislikes
<ivoks> fora mi je kak neki ljudi uporno dolaze na kanal, a godinam se ne glasaju :)
<ivoks> pa stoga
<ivoks> _chaky_: dobro jutro :)
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> 09:00, a mojih nema
<ivoks> vidis ti to
<ivoks> cim budes blag malo, ponudis team building
<ivoks> vracaju to ovak :)
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda iskon ne radi opet? :D
<Mmike> kenny08, popravio internet? :D
<kenny08> Radi cijelo vrijeme
<kenny08> Jutro
<BotaniCar> ivoks: tebi na cast ( a i tipu iz clanka ) ti si im ponudio tim bilding o trosku vremena firme, svaka cast. Dobijem mlade kad cujem da se timbilda za vikende, odjebite, imam dete za odgajat' :)
<ivoks> pa... :)
<ivoks> ja sam ponudio team building za vikend :D
<BotaniCar> Prasac
<ivoks> mozemo mi i prek tjedna, ali ne moze posao stati
<ivoks> onda netko mora biti dezuran
<BotaniCar> Pa nece ni liku iz novina pos'o stat
<ivoks> a onda to nije team building
<BotaniCar> Radni odmor, to je tim bilding po mom ukusu
<ivoks> ja radje da za vikend i kenny08 i mirka dovedu svoje significant others i djecu, ak imaju :)
<BotaniCar> Za vikend imaju placu koju dobiju da trose u drustvu koje sami biraju. 
<ivoks> na zalost, ovo nije posao u kojem se firma moze zatvoriti na tjedan dana
<ivoks> cak i za novu godinu i bozice i uskrse postoje dezurstva
<ivoks> nije to proizvodna djelatnost
<ivoks> vec usluzna
<BotaniCar> Radim u istoj, vlim da prefereram radne odmore nad X-satnim alkoholiziranjem i veslanjem s uredskom ekipom. 
<BotaniCar> U principu, vecina ozenjenih s djecom koje znam tak briju, ali im je bed reci :9
<ivoks> sve je to razumljivo
<BotaniCar> Zato si dobar shef, jer kuzis, u prosjeku nije razumljivo :) 
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> jesam li dobar ili ne, to mogu reci kenny08 i mirka 
<ivoks> :)
 * ivoks lista ugovore o radu...
<ivoks> :)
<mirka> pa... OK si :'D
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> cuj ti...
<BotaniCar> mirka: ndam se da si auto kupila za gotovinu, ako imas kredit brze tipkaj da je sjajan :)
<ivoks> :)
<kenny08> Najbolji sef do sada :)
<BotaniCar> Vish kak kenny08  zna :)
<ivoks> kenny08: cek, nisi li ti svojevremeno bio sam svoj sef?
<kenny08> Da, zato velim :D
<ivoks> e, i rest my case :)
<ivoks> moramo jos samo vidjeti kaj je mirka zabrijala :)
<mirka> BotaniCar, dobro da si me podsjetio. morat cu biti dobra ko sunce sljedece 4 godine :))
<BotaniCar> Mudra. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nisi mudra - kupila si auto na kredit. Ali imas instinkt za prezivljavanje :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> halo, ja sam ovdje
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ovo sve si joj ti trebao reci. I, da si Uber shef, nagovorio bi ju da kupi tvog mondea za neku simboliku, a ne da se uvali u 4godisnju kredu za auto koji bu razbila jer joj je prvi :)
<ivoks> pokusao sam
<BotaniCar> OK, ne znam kaj vozi , mozda njen novi kosta koliko tvoj rabljeni :D
<ivoks> nagovarao sam ju
<BotaniCar> Mene si dobio s spikom da ima lanac, a ne remenje 
<ivoks> kenny08 mi je svjedok
<hbogner> a ozda joj je htio svoj rabljeni prodati po cijeni novog :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> nudio sam ga za valjda manje od pol cijene ovog sto je kupila
<ivoks> al... eto
<hbogner> jesi ponudio placanje nanrate, beskamatno?
<ivoks> ja sam samo htio da se vozi u velikom, sigurnom autu :)
 * BotaniCar kupio od firme auto, kad je istekao leasing, nikad bolja odluka 
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj si joj ponudio marauder???
<ivoks> to nije sigurno
<ivoks> s tim bi bilo tko radio samo stetu po gradu
<ivoks> i morao placati tu stetu
<hbogner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic
<datase> YouTube: The Marauder - Ten Ton Military Vehicle - Top Gear - BBC - 0:08:05 - 24547298 views - 114683 likes / 3120 dislikes
<ivoks> eh top gear
<hbogner> pa za nju je siguan, ni rpg joj nebi mogao nista :d
<ivoks> nekad relevantni izvor filmova
<ivoks> ne tako dugo jos :(
<ivoks> e, vidis taj filmic
<ivoks> to je juzna afrika
<ivoks> a ne jad i bijeda
<hbogner> vidio ga nekoliko puta vec
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1OBqrfIQOM
<datase> YouTube: Mondeo ST 220 - Top Gear - Series 8 - BBC - 0:08:11 - 1331612 views - 2308 likes / 89 dislikes
<dodobas> oho ... evo ih ... https://servo-builds.s3.amazonaws.com/index.html
<obruT> BotaniCar: sta mislis o ideji da na njuzima pokrenemo kampanju skupljanja para za novi komp za Vasu sa windowsima 10, mozda prestane kukat ?
<obruT> dodobas: jel postoji kakva mogucnost da se danas docepam rpija ? :) ili sutra ranije ujutro ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: kad bih znao da ce on prihvatiti, ja bi mu donirao PC i neku literaturu. Imam dva primjerka "complete unix reference", na primjer. Al, on ranta radi ranta :)
<BotaniCar> Nekad nekaj napisem samo zato da slucajni prolaznik ne bi slucajno usvojio njegove poglede na zivot :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je kako entropija kaosa na mom stolu raste
<obruT> ma ok, zabavno je to sve citat dok se woobie ne ukljuci :P
<Mmike> nekad brze, nekad manje, al' raste, stalno
<BotaniCar> obruT: da, frajer bi si treb'o usvojit' vasu, nisam siguran tko je kome terapija u njihovim prepiskama :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bar imas randomness na dohvat ruke :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: upravo to... da mi netko kaze da su on i Vaso bili kod psihijatra i da je samo jedan dobio diagnozu, dao bih se kladit da je to woobie
<BotaniCar> obruT: cek, ti nemas vasu u filtru ? ja ga vidim samo kad ga vubi reply-a, onda znam da ce bit' vatre :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne, nemam nikog u filtru jer ima toliko malo prometa da tocno znam na pamet sto treba, a sto ne treba citat :)
<Mmike> imam olovke, zvucnik mali, hrpu biljeznica, neke kljuceve, opce neznam za kaj, sluske, unimer, hrpu usb stickova i usb kablova, lampice i lampe za bicikl, vauvau peseka
<Mmike> koji kufer
<Mmike> zakaj je to na stolu1?
<BotaniCar> u biti vubi vs adriatix, to je dno :) 
<Mmike> lol, ima 'ZAMIJENI MI BATERIJE' naljepnicu na sebi :D
<obruT> e fakat, to sam potisnuo... to nije normalno :)
<obruT> kad vidim adriatix, samo stisnem "cyENTER" i to je to :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja imam cca 15 autica  i inih igracaka ( uz sve kaj si naveo ) na svom stolu .. i znam od kud su, i dzabe molim da tretiraju moj radni stol kao radni.
<dodobas> obruT: da
<BotaniCar> obruT: a da, kad znas da je unutra eventualno "debilu" :)
<obruT> dodobas: idem na GO, pa cu slagat neke trincarije, dosla gomila elektronike, treba to sve povezat :)
<obruT> dodobas: dakle, mogu danas predvecer/navecer zaletit gdje treba ili sutra ujutro (oko 8) kad krecem na put navratit gdje treba...
<vileni_> kako je naporno traziti kuciste za rpi1
<vileni_> kad je sve prepuno rpi2/3
<hbogner> vileni_, isplotaj na 3d ploteru
<hbogner> :D
<vileni_> hbogner: jeftinije je ovako :)
<vileni_> iako imam "besplatno" 3d printanje
<hbogner> vileni_, kad ti saljem nacrte da mi insprintas?
<vileni_> hbogner: ne funkcionira to tako :P
<hbogner> poslajem ti nacrte za auto, ti isplotas auto i dovezes se s njim do neke fine pecenjare i platim ti cevape :D
<hbogner> kaj to neide tako?
<BotaniCar> Naravno da ide ! 
<vileni_> s obzirom koliko kosta materijal za printanje morao bi mi platiti cijeli lanac pecenjara
<BotaniCar> vileni_: kaj si iznajmio onaj amazonov precijenjeni printer ? :D
<vileni_> BotaniCar: nope :)
<hbogner> vileni_, rekao si da imas besplatno printanje :D
<vileni_> "besplatno" as in favors :)
<hbogner> :P
<vileni_> necu trositi svoje usluge da vama printam
<hbogner> pa platim onda dvoje cevape, jedne tebi, jedne njemu :D
<hbogner> kaj su dvoji cevapi za hi-teh prinatani auto :D
<BotaniCar> Jebo te usluge koje ne utiliziras, ne funkcionira taj sistem tako da drzis usluge udzepu :)
<obruT> a da isprintate cevape pa svi sretni i zadovoljni ?
<BotaniCar> *mind blown*
<vileni_> mi ionako imamo "cevape" za rucak petkom
<vileni_> najcesce je neka pljeskavica, ali to je to
<obruT> al zato ribu ostale dane u tjednu ? :)
<vileni_> nope, riba skoro pa nikad :)
<Mmike> riba je so overrated
<Mmike> mozda na moru, mozda ako znas da je upecana, a ne uzgojena
<Mmike> vileni_: di se ide na cevape s pljeskavicom?
<vileni_> ja tamo jedino i jedem, kad punac ulovi noc prije
<vileni_> Mmike: nikamo se ne ide, dostava
<vileni_> nema tu izlaska iz firme, cudo da mozemo do stola ici jesti
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> menjaj firmu
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> pa danas je 1.7
<Mmike> nekad sam sad vec dugo bio na praznicima :)
<Mmike> idem u novi kelner
<vileni_> ma sranje je sto je firma u stambenoj zoni, jedina hrana u blizini je interspar
<vileni_> ali danas je zadnji dan tu, pa cemo imati vise toga na izbor
<BotaniCar> kam selite, kod autobusnog ? :D
<vileni_> skoro
<vileni_> zavrtnica
<BotaniCar> de pmsgaj kak ti se preduzece zove :)
<Mmike> vileni_: ocel' vas tam pustati van?
<jelly> > POŠIRANE ROLICE OD BRANCINA S JULIENNE POVRĆEM NA RIŽOTU OD KOZICA I PINJOLA SA UMAKOM OD ŠAFRANA
<jelly> cijena, sitnica
<jelly> zavrtnica je ~blizu kvatrica
<BotaniCar> SMRT ONIMA KOJI IMAJU IZBOR JELA, A JA NE ! :) ALLAHU RIBA !
<jelly> izbor je malo manji danas jer je zatvorilo menzu od Grupe
<jelly> pa gledam alternative
<BotaniCar> Velis, alternativa je izborom OK, ali cijenom ne :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj je tebe natjeralo da viknes "navedite placu" tam po FB-cima ? Inace ne planes tako lako :)
<Mmike> stajaznam
<Mmike> upalo u oko:)
<Mmike> prikladno bilo uz 'show us the code'
<Mmike> 2 frenda, imaju firme programerske, tu u zg
<Mmike> popularne, znane, i to
<Mmike> zale se kako ne mogu naci dobre PHP programere
<BotaniCar> Mislim, podrzavam! Jedino kaj ce sad lkladaric i ekipa rasplest ono standardno "kaj bi ja navodio placu,izbori se, kenj"
<Mmike> reko, ja ti mogu preporuciti 2-3 fakat dobra lika, osim sto su odlicni PHPjeri kuze i MySQL kuze i linux sistemasenje
<BotaniCar> nemreju nac nikog kad svi dobri gledaju wagetagove i oglasi bez tog su im danguba :9
<Mmike> jedno, reko, ti nece doc raditi za manje od 13-15k mjesecno
<Mmike> a ovaj nudi - 8k
<Mmike> i brije kak je to super plata
<BotaniCar> :) Brijem da imaju problema s svojim vidjenjem toga koliko mora ostat' gazdi. Neki ljudi su moju sheficu pitali zakaj si ostavlja tak malo profita, a ostatak upuca u nas radnike .. 
<BotaniCar> Ili se prodaju jeftino, kajaznam
<Mmike> ne vidim zakaj bi netko radio u firmi A za 8k kad moze u firmi B za 15k
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> kkaj je danas prodigy nekud?
<BotaniCar> zadar :( 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> daleko :D
<hbogner> Mmike, prodigy ti je sljedecu subotu u novom sadu na exitu
<Mmike> to mi je jos manje napeto :)
<BotaniCar> brEXIT-u ? :) 
<obruT> prodigy ? to jos postoji ? :) na njihovom koncertu sam bio prije miljon godina :P
<obruT> 12:25 < jelly> > POŠIRANE ROLICE OD BRANCINA S JULIENNE POVRĆEM NA RIŽOTU OD KOZICA I PINJOLA SA UMAKOM OD ŠAFRANA
<obruT> zvuci kao dio menia u nekom gay restoranu :)
<obruT> (nije da imam ista protiv gay populacije)
<BotaniCar> Sto imas protiv gejeva? Nista efikasno :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kak deatacham fakin byobu
<Mmike> jel' koristi jos netko to?
<in1t3r> pozdrav
<mirka> Mmike f6
<Mmike> mirka: carica!
<Mmike> mirka: ca-ri-ca! :) thnx!
<BotaniCar> dzizs, ovdje netko actualy supporta mmikea :) 
<BotaniCar> ova mirka je mLogo dobar couk :)
<mirka> hehehe, ajde da sam i ja nekad korisna :D
<BotaniCar> Brijemd a bi napravila bolje djelo da si pomogla jellyu da odabere rucak, mmike namjerno koristi irc kao "lemme gugl det 4 ya" servis :) 
<mirka> :'D
<jelly> bilo je pola pizze
<jelly> naime trik: kad imaju tuna steak na meniju petkom, pizza s tunom je od te friske tune a ne iz konzerve
<BotaniCar> Nisam frsku tunu jeo od kad imam dete #onokad alergije na najgluplje stvari 
<jelly> mozda je alergija na 12 ppb žive u svakoj tuni na vascelom svetu?
<jelly> (12 ppb sam izvuko iz dupeta)
<BotaniCar> jelly: isli smo na testiranja, ponude ti testove na ~30 vrsta ribe, odaberemo ove lako dostupne kod nas, testovi ispadnu ok ( nije alergican). Dva dana kasnije dobijemo jednu od "nije alergican" riba, iz domaceg uzgoja, pojede ~1g ribe i glava mu natekne k'o glava Jugo generala .. 
<BotaniCar> Ne znamo kaj je i bed je 
<jelly> pix or it didn't ha
<jelly> tesko je i poceti nagadjati sto je, sa svom tom silom jeftine hrane iz uzgoja
<obruT> ima jedan stari skolski kolega iz Slunja, alergican na janjetinu, a obozavaju je... ekipa pece janje, on jadan gleda... ponude mu, ma sta ne bi, nakrka se janjetine, prosece se do ambulante, izadje sestra pita sta je... a on kaze: cekajte jos malo, sad ce :) pocne reakcija, spice mu injekciju i sve ok :)
<jelly> a testove su mozda radili amerikanci za tunu iz pacifika
<obruT> a od frenda klinac dobije alergiju na povrce iz ducana, na domace nista
<jelly> obruT: ne znam jel bi se smijao ili plakao
<jelly> iz ducana mi je jasno, to je tretirano kurcima i palcima
<obruT> prokleti NFS
<BotaniCar> jelly: tu si mozda u pravu, ali ne znam kako provjeriti i neargumentirano se nadam da takvu vrstu testa ne bi certificirao tko-vec-certificira-laboratorije
<BotaniCar> Nevezano, proglasili startencrypt nesigurnim: https://www.computest.nl/blog/startencrypt-considered-harmful-today/
<ivoks> Mmike: eh
<ivoks> Mmike: mirka te uci canonicalovim alatima
<ivoks> Mmike: jest da je carica, al ipak, to si trebao znati ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar: nikako, tekuci certifikati propustaju sve i svasta
<jelly> sadit svoju hranu i/ili kupovat provjereno
<BotaniCar> jelly: velim ti, ovu ribu kaj je mali probao su mi ljudi "iz usta" dali, sami ju uzgajaju i jedu .. 
<jelly> mozda je stvarno alergican :-)
<BotaniCar> Bit ce da je, zabrinjava me kaj to ne mogu suzit' toliko da mu bar neke ribe priustim. Kad je semplao taj jedan gram ribe, odusevio se k'o  nikad .. 
<ivoks> da vidis amere kada dodju kod nas
<ivoks> svi apriori ne zele lignje jest
<ivoks> jer im je to odvratno
<ivoks> do kraja tjedna jedu ih za dorucak
<ivoks> a hobotnice. pf
<ivoks> dali bi zlato za njih
<BotaniCar> Joj, nemoj me utuc sad, hobotnicu s krumpirima isto nisam jedno 5g pojeo :(
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> hoces vidi vodic kod nas?
<ivoks> jeo bi to svaki tjedan
<ivoks> kuzis ti to
<ivoks> nudimo ljudima fantasticni rucak svaki dan, dorucak i smjestaj
<ivoks> 4000kn placu
<ivoks> + tip koji dobiju od gostiju (koji zna poduplat placu)
<ivoks> i nece nitko radit
<BotaniCar> Zajeban si lik, znad da dobar postotak informaticara nakon ove karijere ode u prehranu/uzgajanje :) 
<vileni_> hmda, 4k + hrana i smjestaj je dobra placa
<ivoks> i na moru si
<ivoks> ono, svaki dan
<ivoks> zivis na otoku, na pjescanim plazama
<ivoks> a smjestaj je apartman
<ivoks> zakaj ljudi nece radit, ne kuzim?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da si me to pit'o prije braka .. sad bi mozda bio neozenjen :) 
<vileni_> ivoks: to samo sezonski?
<ivoks> i pazi, svaki tjedan nova tura amerikanki od 25-35 godina
<ivoks> vileni_: ova godine je samo sezonski da. od sljedece ce biti za stalno
<vileni_> pa jebemu :)
<vileni_> zvuci bolje od mog posla
<vileni_> iako mozda manje para
<BotaniCar> Nisu pare sve, nisam jednom odbio bolju placu
<ivoks> u apartmanu bracni krevet
<ivoks> kuhinja nova
<ivoks> kupaona
<ivoks> terasica
<ivoks> pod maslinom
<ivoks> idila.
<BotaniCar> vileni_: al brijem da na zigolo uslugama mozes jos tri place zavrtit' :)
<vileni_> BotaniCar: to bi zenu morao pitati sta misli o tome :P
<ivoks> bilo je i toga
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> vileni_: ja sam se odmah ogradio, ovaprekrasna ponuda je stigla pre kasno za mene :) 
<ivoks> jednom liku sam morao dati otkaz
<ivoks> nakon sto je dva mjeseca radio
<ivoks> i on se meni krene ispricavati da nije bilo nicega nego da je samo spavala kod njega
<ivoks> a ja mu dajem otkaz radi neceg drugog
<BotaniCar> ivoks: AHAHAHAHAHAHA
<vileni_> hahahah
<ivoks> ja mu isao dat otkaz zato kaj je blatio firmu pred gostima
<ivoks> i to toliko da su ovi dosli zaliti
<ivoks> za to se ne bi ispricao :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jesi ikad saznao zakaj je tip pilio granu na kojoj sjedi ? Po ovom "samo je spavala kod mene" mi ne zvuci kao da je htio isprovocirati otkaz
<ivoks> ne znam, kad sam mu objasnio zasto dajem otkaz, samo je rekao u redu i pokupio se
<BotaniCar> Nisam u zivotu nekaj ruzno rekao o firmi u kojoj radim, ako je nekaj lose jednostavno sam rekao shefu kaj je i otisao.
<ivoks> ne znam ni ja, niti me zanimalo
<BotaniCar> A i to kaj velis, uknjizis ga pod "debil" i vozis dalje
<BotaniCar> Schneier opet udara ! :) https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/07/anti-paparazzi_.html
<ivoks> svako toliko bude neki 'oh fuck moment'
<ivoks> ali ovaj bi mogao biti jedan od zadnjih
<ivoks> http://inhabitat.com/global-climate-emergency-declared-after-jet-stream-crosses-equator/
<Mmike> ivoks: ne vidim zakaj bi trebao znati, taj byobu je totalni drek, netko je mislio da je jako pametan sto je napravio .screenrc i posemerio SVE sto je screen prije imao
<Mmike> ista stvar i s tmuxom
<Mmike> uzas :)
<Mmike> i jos je sareno za epilepsiju dobit
<Mmike> al' eto, custsomer koristi
<Mmike> pa se triba snac :)
<ivoks> pa jel znas koristiti screen?
<Mmike> ivoks: mirka zasluzuje povisicu radi ovoga!
<Mmike> pa znam
<ivoks> pa sta nisi onda stisnuo ctrl+a+d
<Mmike> zato kaj ne radi? :)
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> mozda je korisnik customizirao byobu
 * Mmike fires 'radi-neradi' script
<Mmike> ne radi
 * Mmike sad dize lxc da ivoku pokaze da ne radi
<ivoks> kad stisnes ctrl+a pita te hoces li screen nacin rada ili emacs
<ivoks> odaberes screen
<ivoks> i onda ctrl+a+d radi
<ivoks> mozda je korisnik customizirao i stavio emacs nacin rada
<ivoks> al onda bi on trebao znati kako izaci
<Mmike> on spava
<ivoks> povisicu za mirku?
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> sve u svoje vrijeme :p
<Mmike> lxd je tak potrgan jos :(
<Mmike> mirka: kad ti dopizdi ovaj tiranin, dodji kod mene - jos ak te vesele baze podataka i pljuvanje po mongodbju, nema bolje firme :)
<ivoks> pf
<Mmike> da, ocito ovi imaju emaks
<Mmike> mod
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> ivoks: mazi i pazi tu djelatnicu
<Mmike> ovaj keny, nega sam susrecem na pivama nekim negdje 
<Mmike> i u vrticima :D
<ivoks> Mmike: kak bi se kenny08 onda osjecao? ts ts ts
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> al' znam da idem doma
<Mmike> pre vruce mi je tu
<Mmike> ajte
<obruT> obozavam kad mi u petak na kraju radnog vremena umire mreza unutar firme da nemos faking posao zavrsit prije godisnjeg
<ivoks> heh
<obruT> al ajd nismo telekomunikacijska kompanija da nam mreza radi ok
<ivoks> evo, u zadnjih 4-5 godina, kako idem od jedne velike firme do druge
<ivoks> moram priznati da nikad nigdje nisam imao probleme sa mrezom kao kod ali bas svih telekoma
<ivoks> uvijek je nesto zabranjeno, blokirano
<ivoks> razumijem ja sve to, al brate, kad sigurnost zezne funkcionalnost, nesto ne valja
<obruT> ak sigurnost zezne funkcionalnost, onda funkcionalnost nije dobro specificirana :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/foto-od-ponedjeljka-nove-registarske-plocice-s-logom-eua/903581.aspx
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> eto, nakaradno
<ivoks> jebemti beskicmene politicare
<ivoks> kakva je to sad tablica
<ivoks> s lijeve strane cisti bijeli rub (eu traka terminira crveno bijeli plavi)
<ivoks> a s desne strane crveno-bijeli-plavi ispada s tablice
<ivoks> na kaj ce to liciti na simetricnim autima
<ivoks> ti srca
<Mmike> lako je to kad sigurnost zezne
<Mmike> al' kad jednostavno ne radi jer - ne radi?
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - simetricnim autima?
<ivoks> auti su horizontalno simetricni
<Mmike> meni su ove plocice ok
<Mmike> isti kufer k'o prije samo sto su EU nadodali
<Mmike> ruzne bile, ruzne ostale
<ivoks> sad su jos ruznije
<Mmike> kaj je bilo s onim promjenama, od toga se odustalo?
<ivoks> pobunili se da kockice izgledaju kao hdzove sdpove
<ivoks> nisu samo dodali eu
<ivoks> vec su i promijenili zastave na vrhu i dnu
<ivoks> prije su isle prek cijele tablice
<ivoks> jos samo jedna drzava to ima; austrija
<ivoks> i oni su to ostavili kako je bilo i samo stavili plavu traku
<ivoks> mi smo sad odrezali zastave
<ivoks> i sad lijevi kraj ne izgleda isto kao desni
<ivoks> fokus tablice se pomaknuo na desno
<ivoks> iako je element dodan na lijevu stranu
<ivoks> ono sto su dizajneri napravili je bilo super
<ivoks> a grb je onak... los
<ivoks> ionako je predetaljan
<ivoks> a ovako mali je sramota
<ivoks> jos je i naljepnica
<ivoks> koja blijedi
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> gledam sad jedne i druge
<Mmike> iste su : )
<ivoks> a kaj da ti ja sad velim
<ivoks> ak su ti iste, iste su ti
<Mmike> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/91/Croatian_registration_3012.JPG/300px-Croatian_registration_3012.JPG
<ivoks> vidjet ces ih na autima pa ce ti biti cudno
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/images2/reg06a625.jpg
<Mmike> di je tu razlika?
<ivoks> pa jel vidis plavu traku
<Mmike> osim u EU nadostuku
<Mmike> mislis, plavo/crvenu?
<Mmike> dvije trake tj, 
<Mmike> 4 stovise
<Mmike> 2 gore i 2 dolje
<ivoks> ajde, plavo crvenu
<ivoks> gledaj samo ovu gore
<Mmike> ista je k'o na starim plocicama
<ivoks> nazivmo to zastavom
<ivoks> na staroj tablici ide od lijevog ruba do desnog
<ivoks> na novoj lijevi rub je bijeli
<ivoks> iza plavog polja nema nicega
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> vjerojatno zato kaj bi, da je traka ostala, bilo jos nakaradnije
<ivoks> austrijske su takve
<Mmike> nase su tablice davno dizajnirane tak da se EU drekec moze samo ukeljit gore
<ivoks> ovako ce izgledati cudno
<Mmike> ovak mosh i naljepnicu kupit i stavit 
<Mmike> meni ne izgleda cudno
<Mmike> navikao sam se na stare koje su jadne
<ivoks> ne izgleda ovako na samo
<ivoks> al na autu ce izgledati cudno
<Mmike> tak da ove nove ama bas nist ne mijenjaju (osim tog znaka)
<ivoks> vidjeti ces da ce ti vuci oci vise na desno
<Mmike> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f0/Austrian_license_plate.svg/2000px-Austrian_license_plate.svg.png
<Mmike> to su austrijske
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> njihova zastava ide od ruba do ruba
<ivoks> i imaju ljepsi font
<ivoks> nas font je pre elegantan :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vozaci-pripazite-promet-tunelima-gric-i-brinje-na-a1-odvijat-ce-se-jednom-tunelskom-cijevi/903591.aspx
<Mmike> hehe :)
<ivoks> bar najave
<ivoks> danas je 1.7.
<ivoks> a opcina tisno ima 3-4 bagera na setnici
<Mmike> pa nece valjda 25.7 popravljat :)
<Mmike> u jelsi grade novi lukobran
<Mmike> sad kad bura zapuse
<ivoks> u tisnom setnicu :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima kaj ce bit :D
<ivoks> zaspat cu
<CrazyLemon> http://thebrexitplan.com/
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Hrki> ej, momci
<Hrki> nije mi jasno
<Hrki> https://ipleak.net
<Hrki> kako bokte vide moju lokalnu IP adresu ???
<obruT> lijepo ti pise na webu, webrtc leak :)
<Hrki> omg :) thx
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-02
<Mmike> namespaces ftw
<Mmike> imam vpn
<Mmike> i onda mogu samo odredjenim procesima rec da to koriste
 * Mmike imao ciscenje podruma
<Mmike> 1/3 stvari osla
<dodobas> koji bi hybrid laptop/tablet kupili kada bi kupovali ...
<jelly> ne bi.
<dodobas> do nedavno sam imao 9 godina star Dell doma ... neki dan je otisao ekran ... ili graficka ..
<jelly> oni koji su zapravo tableti, su preslabi za laptop; oni koji su posteni x86 laptopi, su preteski za tablet
<dodobas> jelly: si vidio lenovo yoga 900 seriju ?
<jelly> ne znam je li 900 ali neki na poslu imaju yogu
<dodobas> https://www.mikronis.hr/lenovo-yoga-home-900-aio-inter-core-i7-5500u-2-4ghz-8gb-1tb-8gb-sshd-w10h-27-led-multitouch-nvidia-geforce-gt940a-2gb-p-n-f0bm0020ri.aspx
<dodobas> oops .. ne taj :)
<dodobas> ovaj ...
<dodobas> https://www.mikronis.hr/lenovo-ideapad-yoga-900-13-intel-core-i7-6500u-2-50ghz-8gb-512gb-ssd-w10-13-3-ips-qhd-touchscreen-intel-hd-graphics-520-p-n-80mk007ssc.aspx
<jelly> i dalje je pretezak za tablet, sa dvije ruke se mora drzat
<dodobas> a 13 inca ... ne znam kakvu ruku moras imat da ga korisits s jednom rukom ?
<jelly> exactly... i stoga, zasto bi uopce morao biti swivel/tablet?
<jelly> uzmi normalan laptop
<dodobas> nadji normalan laptop koji nema preko 2kg ...
<jelly> thinkpad x serije
<jelly> moj sad vec 5 godina stari T420s ima 1.4kg
<dodobas> x serija ... meh to ne mozes kupiti u RH ...
<dodobas> osim onog sto ispadne s kamiona
<jelly> wut?
<jelly> http://lenovostore.hr/index.php?option=com_hikashop&view=category&layout=listing&Itemid=137
<jelly> ja kupim x220 za 2000kn ;-)
<jelly> ovi novi mi imaju ruzan layout tastature
<dodobas> da da ... o tome i pricam .. samo te modele ... ne mozes nista prilagoditi i konfigurirati
<jelly> a yogu mozes konfigurirat?
<dodobas> ma samo sam spomenuo yogu kao ... tablet s ok hardverom
<dodobas> izbjegavam ... hp, lenovo, ... :) nemam doba iskustva
<dodobas> one acer asus i slicne... to niti ne gledam
<dodobas> skupa igracka ... 
<jelly> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 90°F / 32°C); Humidity: 58%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Variable, 4mph / 6kph; Updated: 4 mins, 27 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 59°F (1 more message)
<dodobas> .weather Zagreb
<datase> dodobas: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 86°F / 30°C (Heat Index: 87°F / 31°C); Humidity: 48%; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Sw, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 16 mins, 14 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 87°F / 31°C; Low of 64°F / 18°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 74°F / 23°C; Low of 60°F / 16°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 81°F / 27°C; Low of 59°F / (1 more message)
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Hrki> http://www.hrvatski-fokus.hr/index.php/drustvo/264-u-zagreb-stie-metallica-ija-glazba-velia-sotonu
<Hrki> ha ha ha :D
<vrodic> louis zna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doEZMNXz1JY
<datase> YouTube: Classic Thinkpad vs. modern Lenovo Thinkpad redesign - thoughts. - 0:31:36 - 279771 views - 3232 likes / 469 dislikes
<Hrki> koji mamlazi pisu tamo clanke?? :D
<sillyslux> Đavle uzmi moju dušu
<Hrki> Bili smo protiv Brene, budimo i protiv Metallice, isto zlo, drugo pakiranje! Sotonisti Metallice žele nastupiti na zagrebačkome hipodromu koji je pohodio papa Ivan Pavao II. i služio sv. Misu na svome prvom hodočašću u Hrvatskoj. Hipodrom je mjesto koje Grad Zagreb nikada nije obilježio znakom križa kao povijesno mjesto i sveto tlo na kojem se okupilo milijun Hrvata sa Svetim Ocem!!!
<Hrki> haha :D
<sillyslux> to ti je internet
<Hrki> ma ti domoljubi katolici su najvece spodobe koje postoje :D
<Hrki> treba ih ismijavati i gađati fekalijama na ulici kad ih vidimo
<Hrki> čudo da nisu kenjali za slayera kad je bio u areni :D
<Hrki> tj. na velesajmu
<sillyslux> heh da
<sillyslux> ne valja bit katolik
<sillyslux> ne volim ih
<Hrki> isuse i scwanštajgeru
<Hrki> majmune
<Hrki> isuse
<Hrki> aaaaaa
<Hrki> ma nemam nist protiv njih, ali sa kombinacijom domoljuba su retardirani :D
<Hrki> ajmo njemacka
<sillyslux> ?
<sillyslux> igraju sad?
<Hrki> da
<Hrki> penali
<sillyslux> kak tako kasno
<Hrki> a penali su XD
<sillyslux> uh taljanezi
<Hrki> ma
<Hrki> glupan boateng
<Hrki> napravio ruku
<Hrki> i sad puca penal
<Hrki> ako fula je gotov
<Hrki> a mogo bi
<Hrki> 9 penal :D
<Hrki> too
<Hrki> neuman brani
<Hrki> ajmo svabe
<Hrki> jebem vam
<sillyslux> haha, po meni oba neka izgubu
<Hrki> toooooo
<Hrki> nemacka prosla
<Hrki> tako i treba
<Hrki> mrzim talijane
<Hrki> i njihove narcte
<Hrki> i njihov nacin rada
<Hrki> picke nalickane
<sillyslux> ... eh bas...
<sillyslux> :(
<Hrki> kaj
<Hrki> bolje svabe nego oni
<sillyslux> meh
<Hrki> bolje je :D
<Hrki> bar ce trener nos kopat :D
<Hrki> koji je kurac sa youtubom i iskonom
<Hrki> konstantno mi trotla
<sillyslux> oh znam da njemacki telekom to radi
<sillyslux> a hrvatski telekom je njihow
<sillyslux> mozda iskon routa kroz ht
<Hrki> ozbiljno ???
<sillyslux> aha :)
<sillyslux> pola njemacke se buni zbog toga
<Hrki> pa jebemti
<Hrki> vec sam mislil da je meni bed
<Hrki> jer dok idem preko proxya je kak spada
<Hrki> pa picka ima materina
<Hrki> !!!11
<sillyslux> https://www.google.hr/search?q=telekom+peering+de+cix&oq=telekom+decix
<sillyslux> nekako jebu s peeringom
<Hrki> vec sam mislil da se meni brika
<Hrki> nista, idem sad van iskoristit neke ljud
<Hrki> e
<Hrki> vec sam sad pijan
#ubuntu-hr 2016-07-03
<in1t3r> hello
<in1t3r> o/
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Hrki> sta i wacap uveo enkripciju
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-26
<pav> jutar
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma i tebi, brasnasta pufnice
<Mmike> jesi doma?
<Mmike> idem do knjogovodze danas
<BotaniCar> Ne, ponedjeljak je :( Odgodi za cetvrtak i dovedi i Luku ! 
<BotaniCar> Ja danas moram u ALTUS, jel netko oko tresnjevke za pivo ? 
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> al' mogu bit oko tresnjevke :)
<BotaniCar> Ja, iskreno, ne znam ni kad idem tamo ni kad sam gotov :) Mogu ti se javiti pol ure prije nego dogotovim radove :)
<BotaniCar> Jel Romic radi ili se vucara po kvartu ? 
<Mmike> mislim da radi
<Mmike> al' nemam ti pojma
<Mmike> javi se, ako nece bit +341C mozemo popit gemist
<Mmike> pivu nema sansi na ovim temperaturama
<BotaniCar> Tja, ja isto nadjem trazit' drustvo za pijacu ponedjeljkom u radno vrijeme .. 
<Mmike> sinoc sam popio pivu usred nevremena - odlucili smo se, 15ak minuta prije, ic vozit biciklima, pa smo namjerno pokisli i sjeli u birtiju, pa je bilo kul za pivo  :)
<Mmike> nego, sillyslux 
<Mmike> erm, ne sillyslux, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj velis na vettela?
<jelly-home> popizdio
<jelly-home> vettel, ne silver
<Mmike> trebalo ga iskljucit
<Mmike> odmah, crna zastava, i jebi si mater
<Mmike> vjerojatno i hamlitonu dat 10 sekundi stop-and-go jer je namjerno kocio na izlasku iz tog zavoja (most likely jer je vidio da mu je vettel na supku, islo mu je to nakurac, pa je bilo 'eto ti sad na')
<jelly-home> al dobro veli skyevac, bilo tko drugi bi vjerojatno isto kocio na njegovom mjestu
<Mmike> nebi, zakaj bi? zakaj nije kocio na prijasnjem sejfti karu?
<Mmike> da je samo digao nogu s gasa, ok
<Mmike> al' kocio je na izlasku, a SC je bio pun kufer napred 
<jelly-home> jos nisam odgledao reprizu pa ne znam kaj je bilo prije :-)
<pav> pff, ja sam svoje bivstvovanje van klimatiziranog prostrora za danas završio 
<pav> osim ako netko ne uplati :-)
<pav> btw http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/sapphire-radeon-rx-580-nitro-8gd5-limited-edition-oglas-22852784
<pav> ako kome treba za ruda^H^H^Higranje
<obrut> ta graficka kosta vise od moje cijele konfiguracije :P (ak ne racunamo monitor)
<BotaniCar> obrut: ako ju pustis da rudari, ta bi se mogla sama otplatiti :) 
<pav> http://yournewswire.com/women-dna-man-sex/
<BotaniCar> moj pave, mislio sam da znas to :) 
<pav> obrut: naglo  im je skočila cijena
<BotaniCar> Ima interesantna knjiga na tu temu objasnjavai neke zenske obrasce ponasanja 
<pav> BotaniCar: članak je sam po sebi bedastoća
<pav> jer se referencijra na studiju koja je miljama od samog članka
<BotaniCar> Poanta clanka je istinita
<BotaniCar> A , studija je ciljala na nesto drugo i nasla ovo o cemu clnak drvi, kako i pise
<pav> studija je publishirana 2012 
<pav> tako da su od onda već i napredovali 
<pav> http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0045592
<pav> studija govori o mozgu
<BotaniCar> Ma cijela se ta tema raspisuje vec valjda 200 godina, citao sam o tome dok sam jos u skolu isao 
<pav> Male Microchimerism in the Human Female Brain
<pav> ha, 2012 je dokazano
<BotaniCar> Unetbootin mi radi bootable ISB vec ~2h .. treb'o sam dd-at iso i bok 
<pav> BotaniCar: nešto je pošlo po krivu ili si na USB 1.0
<BotaniCar> ovo prvo je dost' genericka izjava, makar bila tocna :) 
<pav> obrut: prvi relevanti komentar na cijenu grafičke je bio : trebao si ići barem na cca 650 €
<pav> dugi par opanaka je koliko sam je platio, a treći koliko zapravo stvatno vrijedi
<pav> svježa ti je još priča o etheru BotaniCar  :)
<BotaniCar> :) Kad svi samo pricaju :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovi iz sophosa bas ne zele moj novac :) Prvo su me pingpongali metar dana,pa sam im rekao da odjebem i idem konkurenciji, sad me zovu da se predomislim i vratim, dobiti cu popust. Citavo vrijeme ni jednu ponudu s konkretnim brojkama nisam dobio :)
<obrut> nego, obzirom da se ne kuzim u windowse i to, kak windowsi stoje s aktivacijom i tim djidjama ? ;) konkretno me zanima za XP i win7 ... koliko se sjecam, za XP treba samo pri instalaciji uspisat key i to je to, nikakva online verifikacija i djidj, kak je s win 7 ?
<obrut> treba mi na jedan jedini dan instalacija XP-a ili 7-mice pa ne znam sto instalirat
<obrut> odnosno na dva dana,prvi da instaliram i isprobam, drugi dan da odradim taj poslic
<BotaniCar> XP je nepodrzan. Oboje ce traziti aktivaciju online, i imas period od mjesec dana da ju i napravis
<obrut> ok, znaci dva dana sa sedmincom mogu izdrzat ? nece me zajebavat za licence ovo ono ? :)
<BotaniCar> Jasno da ce bit' iritantan s popupovima "i beg of you, register me, master" , ali ih mozes ugasti 
<obrut> koliko cesto to iskace ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne sjecam se, ne cesto :) 
<Mmike> crche baterija :(
<BotaniCar> Nego, jelly , bus zavrtil rundu sutra ? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to vrijedi za 7micu, ne za i XP
<Mmike> XP nemres intalirat opce ak nemas key
<Mmike> ili ak nemas krekovane :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: od XP sam se odmah ogradio, ni ne pricam o nepodrzanim OSovima
<Mmike> "<BotaniCar> XP je nepodrzan. Oboje ce traziti aktivaciju online, i imas period od mjesec dana da ju i napravis"
<Mmike> 'oboje ce traziti'
<Mmike> nece! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di si kak si koji ti je timeframe? :)
<Mmike> btw, je'l netko cuo tu za bitnami?
<Mmike> dopao me neki server sa bitnami-installed joomlom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: XP si aktivirao, a onda se trazi registrirat' online :) Imam tu neke aplajanse koji cheraju onaj embedani XP !
<BotaniCar> bitnami je bundler-firma, ne ? 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nest, pakiraju kao joomlu, wordpress i ina cuda
<Mmike> pa ti apahce nije di treba bit nego u /opt/bitnami/apache2/bin/httpd
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> haos, u svakom slucaju
<Mmike> pogotovo za nekog tko nema pojma kaj je bitnami :D
<Mmike> izgleda da mi radi baterija
<BotaniCar> Koliko ih se sjecam, uniformni su - kaos im je uvijek jednak :) 
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> grep remain /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/{info,state}
<Mmike> /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state:remaining capacity:      5570 mWh
<jelly> BotaniCar: dammit, skype me otkrio jeli!?
<sillyslux> opa, meni je napuhana baterija nestala u sistemu mmmm :/
<obrut> [6~
<sillyslux> evo riknijo i ruter
<obrut> konacno je na popustu... treba kupit... https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=148320;menu=1000,173,157;page=2
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> [6~[6~[6~
<pav> obrut: veliš grafa košta ko tvoj komp?
<pav> obrut: ovaj bajk košta više nego moj auto :P
<obrut> hehe :)
<pav> ček ček
<pav> to su EURI???
<sillyslux> lol
<pav> i da su kune košta više od mog auta lol
<pav> nije mi za zamjeriti
<pav> upravo sam došao sa ove vrućine na ugodnih 22
<pav> kava!
<sillyslux> caj duhan
<pav> onokad na na #cybersex kanalu ne znajući uzmeš nick lokalne RP droljice :D
<pav> ajme veselja!
<pav> traje od jutra :)
<obrut> na kojem to serveru visis ? :P
<pav> obrut: kaži mi da ti kažem :P
<pav> 120+ ljudi i botova na kanalu ima
<sillyslux> hmm ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<sillyslux> redirect na freenodu
<sillyslux> #cybersex ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding :Forwarding to another channel
<pav> lol sillyslux 
<pav> pa jasno da nije na freenodeu :P
<pav> moš tu probat u ##unavailable :)
<pav> vrlo prometan kanal :)
<sillyslux> 234 total
<pav> [15:47:42] * SysAdminGoneCraz (~SysAdminG@167.102.25.199) has joined
<pav> [15:48:04] * SysAdminGoneCraz (~SysAdminG@167.102.25.199) has left
<obrut> pav: ma opcenito me zanima na kojim jos serverima visite... nekad sam lutao po mnogim serverima, sadm sam out :)
<sillyslux> http://www.wired.co.uk/article/thyssenkrupp-multi-maglev-elevator
<sillyslux> napokon dobijemo i to
<pav> obrut: osim ovdje, ja sam na ICQ i Undernetu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-27
<pav> jutar
<pav> spržih Mac MBO u pećnici
<pav> i nakon toga je stroj proradio, probudio se iz definitvne kome
<Mmike> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2017/06/msg00308.html
<obrut> Mmike: thanx
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> tuzno je sto ja jos nemam skylake proc :)
<obrut> ja imam kaby :P
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<jelly> ja sam sretan sto nemam ni SKL i KBL :-)
<jelly> ni*
<jelly> jer HP jos nema ni v5 ni v6 xeone u ponudi 1U servera i bas dobro da nema
 * BotaniCar doma jos ima CPU koji si je kupio kad je prvo dijete dobio :)
<obrut> ko zna sta ce sve u ryzenima jos naci.. a ja sam u velikom iskusenju da ga kupit :P
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> host pimpek.sise.com
<Mmike> pimpek.sise.com has address 68.178.176.152
<Mmike> pa jebemti :)
<Mmike> htio sam neki FQDN za koji cu dobiti nxdomain ili nesto :)
<BotaniCar> http://pimpek.sise.com/ : This is pimpek.sise.com website
<BotaniCar> ima i kontakt ! :) 
<jelly> wildcard dns
<jelly> dig svrsim-ti-na.sise.com
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> I do dig that
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3pyCGnZzYA
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A Tribe Called Quest - Can I Kick It? :: Duration: 03:57 :: Views: 3,045,617 uploaded by TribeCalledQuestVEVO :: 19,212 likes :: 318 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Oaj sophos sve na pol ima :( Ima device encryption management - ali samo za windows bitlocker :(
<ivoks> obrut: sta si bio pitao za edge router x?
<ivoks> ono kad se sshas na ruter i dobijes ovo
<ivoks> root@gateway:~# cat /etc/debian_version 
<ivoks> 7.9
<ivoks> apt-get install na ruteru
<ivoks> neprocjenjivo
<BotaniCar> #onokad na router ides kalemiti jos oga .. 
<ivoks> dist-upgrade 
<ivoks> pa da vidimo sto ce se polomiti
<BotaniCar> jelly: nesche mi je prijavil IP barracudinom RBL-u , kak se maknem s liste ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: budu te maknuli 1-2 dana nakon što prestaneš delat škifo
<jelly> moram vidit dal imam bookmark za BRBL
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, ne sjecam se da sam submitao na http://www.barracudacentral.org/rbl/removal-request
 * jelly samo koristi BRBL, a ne zavrsava na istoj
<pav> stvarno bi mogli prestati oftopičariti ovde kad je otvoren #croatia :)
<jelly> oficijelni kanal kluba Croatia?
<jelly> -ChanServ- Founder    : freenode-staff
<jelly> to obicno znaci da je kanal napusten
<pav> p da
<pav> zašto ne, zavlačit se u napuštene kanale :P
<pav> jelly: šalim se, ne znam kakva je politika freenodea prema napuštenim kanalime
<jelly> samo oupn sos projekti mogu dobiti kanal sa jednim #
<jelly> znaci izmisli softver koji pegla bananu a da se zove Croatia, i onda kao predstavnik projekta trazi kanal
<pav> ha, hvala ti. Baš sam danas s kreom pričao o android aplikacijama :)
<pav> idem ubijat nijemce snajperom
<pav> bbl
<pav> pro.radeon.com/en-us/radeon-vega-frontier-edition-available-today-for-purchase/
<Mmike> jelly, kooja je razlika izmedju # i ## ?
<pav> https://apnews.com/57bb0af7145e4aefbe050b33636a15cf/New-cyberattack-wallops-Europe;-spreads-more-slowly-in-US
<sillyslux> Mmike, #official ##unofficial http://freenode.net/policies#channel-ownership
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-28
<pav> jutar
<BotaniCar> "An Error Occurred: Human Detector Code Failed" # jutro
<obrut> no super.. danas korisniku demonstriram instalaciju nekog softvera u njegovom labu, sad napravim neki test i djubre pojede sav RAM na masini :) svih 192 GB :)
<jelly> znaci... radi? ;-)
<BotaniCar> obrut: u cemu je sjeb ? Stavio si kvote na swap pa je puklo prije kraja prezentacije ? 
<obrut> nije jos bila prezentacija na srecu.. pripremao sam se za prezentaciju, izvrsio jedan scenarij i odjednom no response od aplikacije, konekcija losa, pogledam free, a ono sav ram i swap popunjeni :) pokrenem top i stvar se rijesi sama od sebe.. sta se dogodilo, bogtepitaj, sacem malo istrazit
<BotaniCar> Znaci, u startup skripti dodati i (h)top
<obrut> oom killer je proradio :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima li ikakvog smisla prijaviti domene / platiti na http://www.emailreg.org/ ( upisom postajes more-legit u barracudinom RBLu )
<jelly> ne znam, koliko mi se cini nismo to jos ni jednom korisniku preporucivali
<obrut> hrpa tih blacklistera su obicni iznudjivaci para :P
<jelly> najbitnije je naravno identificirati izvor spama i sanirati
<jelly> pa onda delist
<BotaniCar> bed je u tome kaj su mi kao spam na barakudi flagirali mail koji je legit , sad su me maknuli i oni i SORBS, ali bi si htio smanjizi zajebanciju za ubuduce
<jelly> sorbs su djubrad
<BotaniCar> svi su djubrad. Definirao si citavu industriju s "ucjenjivaci"
<jelly> to niko pametan ne koristi
<jelly> i da i ne
<BotaniCar> Znam, ali sam ljut sad pa .. :) 
<jelly> neki su bolji neki su gori doli
<obrut> sjecam se da se (bivsi) kolega HT-ovac dosta borio s tim pederlukom :)
<BotaniCar> kaj uopce mozes napraviti ? 
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/chaifeed/videos/1415646971855100/ # nevidjena chagica
<obrut> pjesma (ak se to moze nazvat pjesmom) je nevjerojatno glupa, al video je totalno cool :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam slusao, zaboravio sam staviti slusalice :) 
<obrut> imas srece :)
<BotaniCar> ( sad sam isao cuti ,majkomila )
<obrut> idem si odmah pustit Mišu da si oporavim uši :)
<BotaniCar> Pustim si Mišu, pa mi digne pišu :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: za BRBL mozes kliknut i odjave te, ali ako saljes nesto sto misle da je spam, automatika te vrati nazad...
<jelly> BotaniCar: pazi da saljete mailove sa ispravnim senderom, i da uredno managirate bounceve koji stizu na istu
<jelly> tj. ak se neki primatelj bounca jednom-dvaput sa 5xx, da se prestane slati na njega
<jelly> kolegica mi uvalila debeli 7... TB vanjski disk, njima na windowsima ne radi
<BotaniCar> jelly: odjavio sam se i all-green sam na svim listama, cini se da sam ipak zgresil, dozvoljavam relaying iz jednog IP snopa, i od tamo je i stizalo smece, sad istrazujem kaj je bio korjen problema, vec vidim neki otvoreni postfx tam-negdje 
<BotaniCar> 7TB ?! Toliko podataka ne postoji :) 
<obrut> ono kad si na conf callu i prdnes i skuzis da ti je mikrofon mjutan pa si sav sretan
<BotaniCar> HAHAHAHAHA
<obrut> zajebano je to kad radis od doma, sjedis u gacama, prdis, podrigujes... i onda dodjes na call i ekipa trazi da ukljucis kameru :)
<obrut> pa ukljucis kameru pa oni koji znaju da si od doma traze i da ustanes :)
<obrut> zajebanti :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro da nisu trazili i da curu pokazes :) 
<BotaniCar> *da cura izadje odispod stola :)
<obrut> a ja kamenog lica :)
<Mmike> ja sam jucer upalio kameru bez majice
<Mmike> srecom kamera gleda prema gore by default
<Mmike> a lik s kojim sam sastancio - sa novog zelanda
<Mmike> i ispricava se jer je u kucnom ogrtacu, veli, sad je iz tusa :) :)
<Mmike> a kod njega 3C
<obrut> ja imam vanjski monitor pa mi je laptop po defaultu zaklopljen :)
<ivoks> e, trebam pomoc
<ivoks> nisam bas siguran sto radim krivo
<ivoks> imam tri subneta
<ivoks> sva tri izlaze van preko istog bridga na transparentnom firewallu
<ivoks> za svaki od subneta ima drugi IP na koji se subnet maskira
<ivoks> dakle, tri IPa, tri subneta
<ivoks> za sad mi se sva tri subneta maskiraju na jedan IP (-j MASQUERADE)
<ivoks> ali ne znam kako sloziti da se dva subneta maskiraju na druge IPe
<ivoks> tj, uspijem sa -j SNAT-om sloziti da izadju van sa drugim IPom
<ivoks> ali onda mi linux ne zna povratne pakete vratiti tamo odakle su dosli
<ivoks> zar mi treba i DNAT?
<ivoks> al kak cu DNATat na subnet, ne kuzim
<BotaniCar> ja ti ne znam pomoc
<ivoks> kao da sam lud
<ivoks> SNAT bi morao biti dovoljan
<BotaniCar> Sad sam skuzio da sam kcerki kupio one slinavce/balavce koji svi redom imaju pingvina na sebi:) #samolinuxidebelebebe
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da ti treba DNAT isto za to
<ivoks> hm, ali zasto
<Mmike> ja imam slicnu situaciju - imam na linode kutiji hrpu IPjeva, i onda neke od tih IPjeva turam prema LXC kontejnerima
<ivoks> al ja zelim one to many
<ivoks> za to se koristi conntrack
<Mmike> nemrem ih bridzat na eth interfejs od linode kutije jer linode to ne dozvoljava
<ivoks> DNAT je ako zelis input promet slati na interni ip
<ivoks> ja samo zelim da interni subnet moze na net
<Mmike> pa onda imam ajpitejblze koji vele: ako promet dodje na 100.100.100.1 onda to gurni na 10.0.3.1
<Mmike> i tak za svaki IP koji mi je linode extra dao
<ivoks> sve ok, ali to nije moj slucaj
<Mmike> medjutim kad, recimo, u LXCju imam mail server i ovaj oce slat mail nekud, DNS veli da je IP adresa mail servera 100.100.100.5, a meni promet odlazi sa 100.100.100.1
<Mmike> pa sam trebao SNAT rul napravit za to
<Mmike> erm, krivo sam napisao gore, ovo je ispravno: ivoks, mislim da ti treba SNAT isto za to
<ivoks> znam da mi treba snat
<ivoks> to opce nije upitno
<ivoks> upitno je kako debugirati zasto to ne radi
<ivoks> meni promet van izadje s pravom adresom
<Mmike> ivoks tj, uspijem sa -j SNAT-om sloziti da izadju van sa drugim IPom
<ivoks> dakle, SNAT radi
<Mmike> sorry, nisam citao :D
<ivoks> znam da nisi ;)
<Mmike> mislim,. jesam, al' mi irc client sakrio krucijalan redak ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne znam, jbg :)
<ivoks> inace
<ivoks> netko spama sa ubuntu-hr.org-a
<ivoks> pa bi bilo dobro to pogledati
<ivoks> budz0r: Mmike ^
<Mmike> budz0r, ^^ 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, disejblat cu portse, nemaju smisla, a rsync samo traje i traje i traje
<Mmike> ivoks, a za spem, de, brate, neki konkretniji info
<Mmike> ovo  je bilo u maniri Predraga Paleta: "Nemrem se popest na internet, u cem je problem?"
<ivoks> Mmike: pa pogledaj mailq ili mail.log
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> u uredu stroj koji radi najvise prometa je...
<ivoks> apple macbook pro, iako je u sleepu i uopce se ne koristi
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<BotaniCar> hehe
<Mmike> ivoks, nekak to ima veze sa ubuntu-hr twitter accountom
<Mmike> nemam vremena sad kopat dalje
<Mmike> tko owna twitter? h00s?
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<obrut> ivoks: ukljuci netflow export na novom routeru pa vidi kam sve ide :)
<obrut> ivoks: btw. ono gore s nat-om ? za svaki subnet imas tap device pa sve u bridgeu  ili ?
<ivoks> obrut: ne, imam bridge kroz koji ide sav promet
<ivoks> obrut: i ja ga maskiram
<ivoks> nemam IPe u tim subnetima
<ivoks> ali imam rute do tih subneta
<ivoks> poigrat cu se s time veceras, sad imam nekih drugih obaveza :/
<obrut> ne znam jel sam ja glup ili sto, ali mi zigleda ko da je logrotate na rhel 7.3 potrgan
<Mmike> jel' je di nevreme vec?
<SilverSpace> karlovcu bio led
<ivoks> ja sam jucer potrosio sat vremena na najvecu glupost koju sam u zadnje vrijeme napravio
<ivoks> cisti dokaz da ne treba raditi navecer
<ivoks> imam stari firewall i novi firewall
<ivoks> ideja ih je zamijeniti
<ivoks> iskopcam kablove iz starog firewalla i ukopcam u novi (tocnije, na patch panelu)
<ivoks> i tek nakon sat vremena, ukljucujuci i gledanje eth ledica na starom firewallu (za koje sam konstatirao da moraju biti upaljene)
<ivoks> skuzim da sam u biti samo u loop ustekao stari i novi firewall
<ivoks> cak sam i tcpdumpao promet i rekao 'to je to, vidis, 60mbit prometa'
<ivoks> a ono, obican loop izmedju dva bridga
<ivoks> ne bi nis rekao da sam bio pijan
<ivoks> narucio sam si novu putnu torbu
<ivoks> moram cekati 4 tjedna da ju izrade
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> neispavanost je gora od 3-4 pive
<jelly> opet puse
<Mmike> jelly, i to fest 
<Mmike> prvi put da gledam jesu li mi PVC prozori i sve to dostatni
<jelly> ono... nista, nista, nista 3 sata, sparina, onda u roku 30 sekundi zapusi od 60-80km/h sudeci po drvecu i smecu sto je nosilo
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-29
<ivoks> https://community.ubnt.com/t5/EdgeMAX/SNAT-for-multiple-networks-on-different-IPs/m-p/1977173#M166212
<ivoks> pa ak netko ima ideje
<jelly> > L3 switch is doing the routing
<jelly> dalje od toga nemrem citat! :-)
<ivoks> jelly: eh... u cem je problem?
<jelly> L3 switch... doing... routing!
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i u cem je problem?
<ivoks> rijec o optickom switchu koji ima neke l3 mogucnosti, poput rutanja
<jelly> meni, nemrezaru, to smijesno zvuci
<jelly> router u sredini nemere primati trunk ili kaj?
<ivoks> sve se moze
<ivoks> ali taj ruter je sad dodan
<ivoks> i to bi, uostalom, bio losiji dizajn
<ivoks> manje hopova, direktno rutanje izmedju vlana
<jelly> da
<ivoks> cemu gurati trunk na jos jedan uredjaj da bi onda vecinu prometa vracao natrag
<obrut> jupi... bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<obrut> ivoks: cemu onaj najdesniji router ? nebre ti edge bit izlazni ?
<ivoks> obrut: to je carnetovo :/
<ivoks> obrut: jos je nekoliko ustanova na njemu
<obrut> meni je taj cijeli setup malo cudan, da su oba interfacea koja spajaju dvije mreze u istom l2
<ivoks> ER je bridge
<ivoks> za cijelu mrezu je on transparentan
<jelly> osim kad nije
<ivoks> ja bi to volio izmijeniti, naravno
<ivoks> ali ne mogu maknuti taj carnetov ruter
<ivoks> jedina opcija je da napravim jos jedan hop
<ivoks> pa da ER doista ruta, a ne bridga
<jelly> to me podsjeca na lokaciju u novom zagrebu, gdje isto nasi interni vlanovi, pa carnet router, pa jos jedan carnet ruter za 2-3 ustanove
<jelly> valjda nije ista lokacija ;-)
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ono sto bi mogao napraviti...
<ivoks> meh...
<jelly> u opisu gore ti pise 10.1.0.0/16 a dole u konfi je catch-all 10.0.0.0/8 i masquerade
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> probao sam i bez ove dvije mreze, dakle samo 10.1.0.0/16
<ivoks> onda ER salje van pakete sa 10.[23] sourceom
<ivoks> sto mi je cudno, jer ne ocekujem tako ponasanje od SNAT-a
<ivoks> masquerade uopce nisam imao prije; samo tri SNAT pravila
<ivoks> mislim da cu morati presloziti to sve tamo
<ivoks> vec vidim kaj cu u subotu raditi
<jelly> ocekivao bi tri snat, jer ljepse izgleda, bez obzira sto je zadnji ekvivalent
<ivoks> bez zadnjeg nista ne radi
<ivoks> no, ono sto mislim da cu napraviti je...
<ivoks> trenutno svi koriste l3 switch kao gateway
<ivoks> to ce tako i ostati
<ivoks> eh, vidis, fali jos jedan podatak na toj slici
<ivoks> postoji jos jedan vlan, sa 192.0.0.0/24 adresama :)
<ivoks> koji zavrsava na l3 switchu
<ivoks> i svima njima je l3 switch gateway
<ivoks> a l3-u je gateway 192.0.0.254
<jelly> 192.0.0.0/24 su javne adrese?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> onda toj nije gw switch nego onaj desno?
<ivoks> za tu mrezu, .254 je gateway, da
<ivoks> ma gle, moram to presloziti
<ivoks> to je ostalo u limbou jer su neki htjeli zadrzati javne adrese
<ivoks> sad cemo to rijesiti sa DNATom
<jelly> kod mene je prastari polycom jos drito na vanjskom routeru s javnom adresom
<jelly> ostalo je srecom sve iza snata i masq, kako koju vanjsku adresu treba imati
<jelly> pa kad dodje abuse report samo izignoriram jer naravno ne pratim flowove na tom debianu koji ih nata i routa
<jelly> da ne bi trosio disk na to
<obrut> demit, moracu kucne compute nodove dofilat memorijom :P
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ja moram neku nov(ij)u plocu ubost, da mogu preko 64GB memorije uturit unutra
<Mmike> i nekih octacore 
<obrut> mene toliko svrbi da uzmem 8/16 ryzena da to nije normalno... onak, da mogu isprobat kak ce to radit, nigdje nitko to nije isprobao s kvmom kak spada
<Mmike> obrut, ajd, uzmi, uzmi!
<obrut> Mmike: vec sam se raspitivo na openstack kanalu pa me i tamo jedan punto da uzmem :)
<Mmike> ajde ajde :D
<obrut> zrtvovacu se za zajednicu, spicit 8kkuna, napravit test i objavit rezultate
<obrut> usporedit s i7-7700 koji kosta otprilike isto, a ima duplo manje korova/threadova
<obrut> mogo bi proci i za manje para ak izbacim trenutni compute2 iz kucista i zadrzim disk
<Mmike> -rw-r--r-- 1 root staff 2.4G Jun 29 09:47 pre-restart.tar
<Mmike> -rw-r--r-- 1 root staff 1.6M Jun 29 09:50 pre-restart.tar.lrz
<Mmike> ovo me uvijek fascinira :D
<obrut> vjerojatno neki prazni tekst unutra :)
<hbogner> mi fulamo kad treba u submarine: https://hr-hr.facebook.com/submarineburger/
<hbogner> "slavimo rođendan pa smo pripremili malo iznenađenje za svakog gosta "
<Mmike> hbogner, kad je to?
<Mmike> o, pa danas!
<Mmike> hbogner, ocemo?
<Mmike> hbogner, u 13?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ^^ ?
<hbogner> vec sam rucao i onda mi kolege kazu za to,a u 13 morma ic na kvatric
<Mmike> BotaniCar, upomoc!
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj se bojis da ces ostat gladan?
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> to je k'o seks
<Mmike> glupo je kad to radis sam
<Mmike> mislim, niej
<Mmike> al' bolje je u dvoje
<Mmike> ili troje :D
<vileni> idem ja ako mi netko plati helikopter
<obrut> vileni: pitaj Todorica, mozda proda svoj za sitne pare
<vileni> obrut: ma on jos stoji na benzinskoj i razmislja koje gorivo ide u skodu :)
<Mmike> vileni, djesi?
<vileni> losinj
<vileni> tu nema hamburgera
<hbogner> vileni, u mesnicu po neko fino meso i napravi burgere
<sillyslux__> hmmm burgere...
<sillyslux__> sheezzzburgere
<hbogner> ili jos bolje neki fini komad mesa u komadu
<vileni> ma, ne kuham tu nista :)
<vileni> idem si na ramstek navecer
<hbogner> vileni, nemoras kuhat, smao ga stavi van na neki kamen i solarno ce se sprziti
<vileni> sad je malo osvjezilo zbog nevremena sinoc, cak se da izac iz stana :)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' bilo gadno sinoc?
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> dakle, vele da je sv. gera nasa
<ivoks> pa da vidimo istru
<sillyslux__> sta je ovo?
<sillyslux__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<sillyslux__> https://ubu.one/HBOubu zalu se neke da je reklama :)
<Mmike> kaj, dobili smo 1/3 zaljeva, umjesto 1/2?
<Mmike> ili?
<ivoks> da, ali 1/2 nikad ni nije bilo nase
<ivoks> a dali su im i malo vise teritorijalnog mora
<ivoks> nego sto bi bilo po pravu
<ivoks> a sad se odlucuje o junctionu
<ivoks> do sad je sve bilo fer, sta je je
<ivoks> a sad ce reci da junction znaci 'fizicki kontakt'
<Mmike> ivoks, a, mi smo polagali pravo na 1/2? tj, tvrdili da je to nase?
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/carlbildt/status/880378722599219206/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.index.hr%2Fvijesti%2Fclanak%2Fiz-minute-u-u-tijeku-citanje-presude-josko-joras-pobjesnio%2F979718.aspx
<Mmike> ok, sve jasno
<ivoks> ovo sto su slovenci trazili, nisu dobili
<ivoks> linija je povucena tek par stupnjeva lijevo od ove po sredini
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> guba mi je ovo za svetu geru, moram rec :)
<ivoks> a i joras ce morati ostati
<ivoks> ili odseliti, nema beda ;)
<ivoks> carl bild je idiot
<ivoks> dakle, izgubili granicu s italijom
<ivoks> ah, ipak ne
<ivoks> 15.23 Območje hiše Joška Jorasa je po razsodbi ostalo na hrvaški strani. Joras je po tem zapustil svojo hišo in odšel neznano kam, poroča Delova ekipa na terenu. 
<ivoks> :D
<matija> alo momci
<matija> se ko od vas igral kaj s sbc-ima kao npr raspberry pi i slicni, samo ne bas raspberry nego nekaj konkretnije/mocnije
<vileni> Mmike: ovdje nije bilo strasno, ali punac kaze da je po istri bilo gadno
<vileni> vidim da je po zagrebu bilo ovisno o kvartu
<vileni> prosli put kad je bila tuca u kvartu zaletavaju se ljudi kao da spase aute ispod platoa gdje su garaze
<vileni> i lik se zaleti, skrene desno i izvrti, skoro je zgradu pokupio 
<vileni> to bi mu bilo isplativo skrivanje od tuce
<jelly> #define igral, matija 
<matija> jelly: a ono, koristil za kucni server recimo
<matija> ja imam bananapi trenutno koji gura jedva 300mbita iako je nazivno gigabit
<matija> al djeli s usbom kontroler
<obrut> ono kad ekipa ne zna za screen i kad treba nesto u shellu i shell aplikaciji i jos nesto ko treci korisnik i onda svaki put odlogiraj, pokreni, ulogiraj, pokreni shell aplikaciju, izadji iz shell aplikacije, suaj se, pokreni ... :) i tako unedogled...  passwordi su 20-tak karaktera, kopipejstaju ih svaki put iz excelice...
<obrut> matija: ja za kucni server amd 5350 i super radi, imam doma gomilu rpijeva (i jedan mars), ne pada mi na pamet na tome imat server
<matija> obrut: al kucni server meni je openvpn, pi-hole i dlna
<matija> to moze gurat mobitel od pred par godina
<matija> al vazan mi je taj gigabit jer dok je bananapi imal(i jos ima) sata disk ovo ce skroz ici sa kucnog nasa NFSom
<matija> a ovak sam na momente isel preko 200mbit
<matija> a hocu nekaj malo, tiho, i da malo trosi jer nece imat nikakav tezak zadatak
<matija> obrut: jelly svida mi se ovak nekaj: http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=180
<matija> gledal sam malo testove i gura to 900mbita bez beda
<jelly> matija: mipsevi su bolji po bendvitu ali slabiji cpu
<obrut> eh, dal je test samo softver koji gura podatke... za openvpn trebas i procesor koji ce to isfurat
<matija> obrut: za kucne potrebe bi trebalo bit i vise nego dosta
<matija> jelly: gledal sam malo marvelove soc-ove
<matija> skuplji su puno
<matija> tipa 5-10 puta
<jelly> "latest mainline linux" na H5?  bulllll shiiit
<matija> a za 100€ se da od kineza uzet pasivni j1900 sa 4 gigabitna porta
<jelly> da, i taj mali intel je bolji od neceg
<obrut> matija: ja sam htio uzet j1900, nekoliko komada, ali modela koji su bili zanimljivi kod nas nije bilo moguce kupit :)
<matija> pa bolji je , mislim moze bitno vise od marvelovog cipeka
<matija> obrut:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-PC-Windows-7-X86-Intel-Celeron-Quad-Core-J1900-4-LAN-Nics-2-42Hz-PFsense/32810031479.html
<matija> samo ne znam kak je s carinom za to
<matija> ne ne izjebu divljacki pa da dam jos tolko
<obrut> inace imam i ovo, ali jos nisam isprobao :) http://www.exp-tech.de/en/mars-board-freescale-i-mx6-dual-processor-development-board
<obrut> uzeo kad je bilo na super popustu :)
<Mmike> matija, pa srce ti... nikad brze nisam vidio dolazenje na irc :)
<obrut> matija: inace ima i supermicro ploca s j1900, al kostaju ko da su od zlata :)
<matija> ja bi htel samo malo jeftinije proc, ne da mi se davat silna lova za to jer stvarno jedan mali soc moze sve to
<matija> jelly: zakaj mislis da nema mainline za to?
<matija> jer ne zanima me tu bas neko programiranje i drkanje po gpio, lampice i picke materine, ocem serveric :)
<jelly> matija: zato Å¡to pratim stanje oko sunxi chipova povremeno, H5 je jako nov
<matija> obrut:a znam, imam ja hardvera doma cuda, i5 koji stoji ugasen kad sam konj, al glupo mi je terat nekaj kaj zdere 20 puta vise struje za totalno trivijalan posao
<matija> jelly: a kolko vidim ima build sa openmediavaultom i 4.9.x kernelom
<jelly> <MoeIcenowy> jelly: in fact I got Pine64 for 930Mbps even with sun8i-emac <MoeIcenowy> and as I know, for H5 wdwu from friendlyarm have talked with me for a lot <MoeIcenowy> and their kernel tree used many things from me ;-)
<jelly> <jelly> MoeIcenowy: so their definition of "mainstream" is "picking patches wherever we find them" :-) <MoeIcenowy> jelly: at least they tracks the mainline development and is not satisfied with the AW 3.4
<matija> gledal sam ima armbian build sa utuntuom koji je prilicno stable(jebe powerdown) i on fino radi
<Mmike> matija, btw, meni openvpn klijent pojeden skoro cijelu jezgru kad krenem skidat neki drek
<Mmike> i7 4790K
<Mmike> tak da bu ti rpi bio dosta kilav za vpn, ak osh siroku pipu
<obrut> matija: tak sam i ja razmisljao, a onda sam mentalnu granicu za kucni servercic podigo na 30W, ionako trosi manje dok idle-a :)  iako, digao sam poslije i kucni datacentar u kojem su jaci strojevi (gornja granica 65W), ali fakat ne trose puno dok idleaju, iako, nije bas da idleaju dok radim nesto konkretno :)
<jelly> mac mini od kolege trosi 7W idle
<obrut> nist, moram u birtiju na poslovni sastanak...
<Mmike> obrut, same here :D :D
<matija> ma meni je malo overill uzimat tak, bar za sad, kasnije mozda upiknem neki manji rack pa onda naturim sranja nutra
<matija> jelly: bila je ideja mozda uzet nuc neki, zajeb je kaj sam ogranien s prostorom
#ubuntu-hr 2017-06-30
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> poceo motogp vikend
<obrut> pih, sutra pocinje le tour :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: vozis kaj ili si jos u komi
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesi gledo stogod u zadnje vrijeme jel se nudi stogod zanimljivog slicno rpiju za slicne pare ? naime, imam potrebu za necim sto je procesorski i cjenovno tu negdje, da ima ethernet, ali da ima i integrirani storage, dakle da ne treba sd kartica... video performanse uopce nisu bitne, wifi je plus, nije nuzan
<obrut> jos sam u komi... otiso jucer laganini biciklom do jaruna, tamo mi je bila ekipa (dakle nisam vozio oko jaruna nego samo od doma tamo do livade), jedva se vratio doma, pocelo bolit
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> tako mene proslo ljeto puna dva mjeseca
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisam nista gledao ima li sto novo gledae rpi 
<SilverSpace> i drugih slicnih 
<SilverSpace> nema se para potrosio sve za kupaonu i novo grijanje
<vileni> SilverSpace: dobri su bili dovi i petrucci proslu utrku, lorenzo opet nigdje :)
<vileni> Mmike: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/28/webinar-how-to-upgrade-your-openstack-cloud-easily-without-downtime/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=FY18_Cloud_StuckStack_WBN
<vileni> ovo me odmah na tebe podsjetilo :D
<Mmike> vileni,  :)
<Mmike> juju action managed upgrade :D
<Mmike> bed je jedino kaj nemres sa trustsyja na xenial prec, recimo
<Mmike> bar ne jednostavno
<Mmike> JOS :)
<vileni> jel mozes nekako ubaciti xenial nodove i phase outat trusty?
<vileni> iako, to zahtijeva ekstra hardvera
<SilverSpace> vileni: trka prije gp oni mali prkavci je bila strasna
<SilverSpace> predobra
<vileni> SilverSpace: ono kad je lik izgubio 10 mjesto jer nije bio u kontaktu sa motorom prilikom prolaska cilja? :)
<Mmike> vileni, ovisi kak stvari imas slozene
<Mmike> ak imas HA, onda nemres, jer peer-relacije nemreju bit izmedju razlicitih serija
<Mmike> (jos!)
<vileni> pa kako ces nego HA :)
<obrut> ono kad slozis ekipi neke servise u labu i sad pasivno promatras sta ekipa gore radi (live stream nekog testiranja) i vatas se za glavu... jao sto ce sjebat nesto...
<obrut> upravo instaliravaju jvm iz zip fajla iako je doticni vec instaliran iz paketa... wtf
<vileni> imam ja tako jedne koji razvijaju valjda kopipejstanjem sa digital oceana
<vileni> znaci sutra nam skype prestaje raditi
<SilverSpace> vileni: to to ta trka :) luda je bila od pocetka do kraja 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqT9iJSvKWw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: [EN] MiniDrivers - 9x08 - 2017 Azerbaijan GP :: Duration: 05:06 :: Views: 39,323 uploaded by OfficialMinis :: 1,716 likes :: 22 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> SilverSpace: a to mi je najbolje u moto3, u zadnji zavoj zadnjeg kruga ulazi 10-15 vozaca koji se bore za prvo mjesto :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> pao sad jedan izgleda noga pukla
<SilverSpace> moto3
<vileni> martin?
<vileni> vidio sam pad ali nisam cuo da je pukla noga
<SilverSpace> izgleda teza ozleda
<SilverSpace> noge
<hbogner> fuj kisa
<sillyslux> ...it certainly is problematic that a
<sillyslux> crucial parser used by major desktop applications is not interested in
<sillyslux> fixing potential security issues.
<sillyslux> krkrkr
<sillyslux> http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/06/30/1
<Aleksej> Pozdrav svima. Može li netko proporučiti neki softver u kojem bih mogao gomilu komandi spremati i lako pretraživati uz svoje komentare? Naime, tražim si nešto gdje bi sve što sam prošao zapisao kao malu skripticu, ali da je pretraživo po tagovima ili keywordsima + ono što sam zapisao 
<Aleksej> a da nije ogroman txt file :D
<sillyslux> wiki
<Aleksej> Zapravo i kopam po ogromnom wikiju i vadim si sve bitno 
<sillyslux> oh, sta te smetalo?
<Aleksej> previše podataka :D
<sillyslux> ovi radi bez baze podataka, sve je spremnuto u plain text fajlove https://www.dokuwiki.org/
<Aleksej> e vidiš, takvo što :D
<Aleksej> zapravo trebam ovakvo nešto organziirat si da mi bude lako dobavljivo:
<Aleksej> Broj procesora:  1)  nproc --all 2) lscpu 3) grep -c ^processor  /proc/cpuinfo  Slobodno mjesto na disku:  1) df  2) df -h (human readable version)  How long is server logging: 1) w 2) uptime 3) top (bolji analitički alat jer pokazuje i procese)  Which operating system is installed 1) cat etc/centos-release  Which Cpanel in installed: 1)cat /usr/local/cpanel/version  Total RAM amount (memory amount): 1) less $ cat /proc/meminfo  Z
<sillyslux> pa, neznam nist specificno, jedino mi wiki i exl padne napamet
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/?sk=h_chr
<Mmike> i onda nemas vise 'top stories' nego 'most recent'
<Mmike> jebote facebooku
<sillyslux> Aleksej, https://simplenote.com/
<sillyslux> Aleksej, https://electron.atom.io/apps/?q=note
<Aleksej> lokalni docuwiki će biti najbolje rješenje, it seems 
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/Svjesnost/videos/1184861584864834/
<matija`> ja kad god cujem misaka: mind=blown(in worst possible way)
<Aleksej> :D
<Aleksej> Ali bar mu je bend ok :P
<Aleksej> "svi će ljudi biti braća......" #happywalk
<jelly> jel moze bar pola biti sestre
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-01
<Aleksej> Pozdrav, sad provjerih da mi je win10 instaliran u legacy modu. Trebam li na što obratit pozornost ako želim dual bootat ??
<Aleksej> sillyslux, jel mogu instalirati ubuntu kao 2nd OS ako je Win10 instaliran u legacy modu?
<sillyslux> nema windowse kod mene pa neznam
<obrut> i tak... kolko se daje para za poklon na svadbama u danasnje vrijeme ? :)
<Aleksej> ako moram doc, a ne zelim - 400, prijatelj: 700, jako dobar frend - 1000 :D
<Aleksej> +20% za zagreb i okolicu :D
<obrut> koja valuta ? :)
<Aleksej> kn
<CrazyLemon> lol..kn :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ubuntu-hr.org ima novi IP (interni), pa bi to trebalo malo i ubrzati promet
<Mmike> obrut, tko se zeni?
<Mmike> ja bas veceras na momacku idem
<Mmike> a slijedeci vikend svatdbanje
<Mmike> ivoks, kul
<ivoks> ne volim kad mi carnet ruter ubije dva sata zivota
<ivoks> obrut: jelly dakle, ono sto sam se bio zalio je bilo zbog carnetovog rutera
<ivoks> obrut: jelly naime, previdio sam detaljcic u tcpdumpu - carnet ruter ima arp cache koji traje, valjda, satima
<sillyslux> jeli to dsl, cable ili lte?
<ivoks> moje?
<sillyslux> da
<ivoks> ovo je od jedne carnetove clanice
<sillyslux> hm
<ivoks> a kakve sam peripetije morao izvesti danas
<ivoks> ni ne vjerujem da to radi :)
<jelly> ivoks, zato mu pushas arping -U ...
<ivoks> pa jesam
<ivoks> i tad je proradilo
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> sve sam strojeve s javnom ip adresom prebacio u privatni subnet
<ivoks> ali na jednom nisam admin, pa nisam mogao
<ivoks> i sad imam...
<ivoks> -> javna ip adresa na gatewayu -DNAT-> privatna adresa na jednom stroju (koji ima javnu ip adresu gatewaya) -DNAT -> javna ip adresa na stroju
<ivoks> no dobro, to ce se rijesiti u subotu
<ivoks> er, ponedjeljak
<ivoks> hr ubuntu arhiva ima dosta prometa
<ivoks> konstantno u prosjeku ima 35mbps
<ivoks> 53GB u 6h
<sillyslux> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-312456526
<jelly> sillyslux, korisnicka imena ne bi smjela _poceti_ sa znamenkom 0-9
<sillyslux> pa to triba znati
<sillyslux> meni je novo
<jelly> to manje-vise slijedi iz cinjenice da se username i uid mogu koristiti na istim mjestima
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> pa... da
#ubuntu-hr 2017-07-02
<vileni> o kre 
<jelly> pjbmti, znam da treba pustit krv kod instalacije friskih novih servera, ali danas sam se uspio tak fino razrezati sa kramom koja je za otpis...
<Aleksej> Večer svima, znači li ovo da sam overwriteao windowse: https://pastebin.com/nLTg3c0F 
<jelly> Aleksej: ne, jel se windows particije vide u "lsblk" i/ili "blkid" outputu
<Aleksej> ne vidim ih 
<Aleksej> df -h mi baca da je home 643GB
<Aleksej> sto bi bio skoro cijeli disk
<Aleksej> https://pastebin.com/DU6n7gs1
<Aleksej> df-h : https://pastebin.com/VyPpGxZL
<jelly> al... eh
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-25
<sillyslux> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DghnDKnW0AE2mD8.jpg:large
<jelly> zaboravili su xrandr -o 1 
<jelly> sat pokazuje 10:49:18 
<jelly> upgradeao sam desktop doma sa i5-660 na i3-4130, i sad ljeti 
<jelly> ima hrpa tih Lenovo M83 na njuskalu, valjda im je proslo 4-5 godina amortizacije po firmama
<sillyslux> xrandr -o 1 ?
<jelly> pivot
<sillyslux> --rotate left?
<jelly> rotacija za 90
<sillyslux> oh... -o kao orientation
<sillyslux> taj m83 koliko mu je kuciste?
<sillyslux> "The new small form factor (SFF)"
<sillyslux> a vidim i oni klasicni atx tower
<jelly> nisam htio sff jer mi trebalo mjesto za 3 diska
<obrut> jelly: moj zadnja nadogradnja kucnog desktopa/workstationa je bio downgrade s i7-7700 na pentium G4560 :) ... u mom tipicnom poslu ne osjetim razliku, i7 dedicirao za virtualizaciju (compute node kucnog openstacka)
<jelly> možda ću staru kantu staviti u špajzu da bude nas i buči tamo...
<jelly> jedino sam se zeznuo, nema hdmi (ni dvi)
<jelly> kupit cu 2 adaptera kod kineza za 3-4$, kod nas su kablovi 50, adapteri 90-100kn
<jelly> ima 1xVGA i 2xDP
<jelly> a mrzi me stavljati graficku nazad unutra kad je intelova dovoljno jaka
<sillyslux> upravo i ja razmisljam... treba bi dp->dvi
<jelly> https://www.gearbest.com/cables-connectors/pp_009112381523.html?wid=1433363 sam platio 100kn u linksu, tu je $3
<jelly> al sad cu se bahatit pa uzeti onaj od $4 sa 4k podrskom
<sillyslux> triba li se jos cijenkat za tu cijenu? https://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/pc-lenovo-thinkcentre-m83-desktop-lenovo-lcd-l2250p-22-wide-monitor-oglas-25745195
<jelly> ja sam htio po 900kn al se lik nije dao :-)
<sillyslux> pa ako to sff... moga bi...
<jelly> moj je bio tower, ali 6GB memorije, ak dobis DP monitor uz njega to je rekao bih ok cijena
<sillyslux> mislis racunalo + monitor?
<jelly> da
<sillyslux> haha... da
<sillyslux> moze jos i auto uz to
<sillyslux> pa, ako ima monitora, uzimam, znaci zovem ga sutra
<jelly> ali monitor pise samo u naslovu, a u opisu nista
<sillyslux> di to naslovu? vidim ga jedino na slici
<jelly> u URL-u
<sillyslux> OH! da :)
<jelly> vjerojatno je editirao stari oglas
<sillyslux> 22wide pa moze
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> nekak sumnjam das za tu cijenu dobit i racunalo i 1080p monitor
<sillyslux> pa to i ja mislim...
<sillyslux> mozda da pitam sa 16GB ram za 1200kn?
<sillyslux> prodaje daj tip jos 3x 4GB Hynix
<sillyslux> oarrr ako bude, bice instalacije ovog vikenda
<sillyslux> odo leci...
<jelly> ja sam trazio masinu u koju ide DDR3 pa samo prebacio iz prethodne kante, ako kupujes sve iznova ne znam isplati li se toliko
<obrut> jel ima kakvih naznaka da ce se cijene RAM-a ikad "unormalit", barem se vratit na onu neku davnu vrijednost
<sillyslux> pa di cu dobit racunalo s 16gb rama za 1200kn?
<sillyslux> imam 2gb sodimm ddr2 neotvoreno za prodaju
<sillyslux> kingston
<jelly> nema, pogotovo ak se pita Trumpa
<obrut> meni u ladici stoji 4x4 GB poprilicno brze DDR3 memorije g.skill
<jelly> RAM je sad 50-90% cijene servera, po komponentama
<obrut> nemam trenutno gdje to ustekat :P
<jelly> prodaj sluxu :-)
<obrut> mogo bi :)
<sillyslux> ne treba mi ferari
<sillyslux> vidis da se cijenkam
<sillyslux> ako ono nije sff, nego ono veliko, ponudit cu mu 1000 za racunalo s 16gb, a hdd moze sebi ostavit
<obrut> pa samo 16 gb rama ti kosta 1000 kn :)
<sillyslux> e vidis... :p
<sillyslux> da bi ti ja 1000 za ramu samo...
<obrut> ja sam kupio ojs dok je bilo jeftino, u dvije kante imam po 32 GB, u nekoliko po 16 GB
<sillyslux> sad odma kad odem lec, u snovima, kad lose sanjam
<obrut> al je problem sto mi sad treba za jednu kantu barem 64 GB
<sillyslux> meni triba jedino 8+ za desktop, za jebeni chrome + vscode/atom i mozda jos win10 u virtualko
<obrut> koristis vscode ?!?
<sillyslux> pa... trenutno nisam
<sillyslux> a inace... da
<obrut> to cudo ima spywera u sebi
<sillyslux> sta bi ti preporucio?
<sillyslux> a jebi ga
<obrut> ne znam sto bi preporucio, ali spyware ne bi :)
<sillyslux> microsoft
<obrut> ja mijesam, eclipse/netbeans/vim, kako za sto
<sillyslux> ono cudo bas lipo funkcionira
<obrut> trenutno radim jedan projekt, backend u eclipsetu, frontend (angular + html) u vimu :P
<obrut> ma vjerojujem da dobro radi, hvale ga ljudi, ali ono, ne da mi vjera da to pokrecem na svom kompu
<sillyslux> i meni je prvi ms proizvod nakom 15+ godina
<sillyslux> i nije mi drago
<sillyslux> isproba sam ga s fluxbox wm-om
<obrut> nemam toliko problema sto je MS, znam da sam ga skinuo i onda poceo citat ili neku eulu, terms of usage ili sto vec, ne sjecam se i reko jebote, nema sanse
<sillyslux> i njegov gdb interface je bas ugodan
<sillyslux> sta bice salje telemetrije?
<obrut> znam da me nesto gadno smetalo, a onda sam poslije citao da ima raznorazne trackinge ugradjene i da salje podatke kuci :P
<sillyslux> ili ipak nesto gore?
<obrut> ma sto god
<sillyslux> mehh
<obrut> i nije opt-in
<obrut> netbeansi recimo lijepo pitaju na pocetku, jel oces ili neces
<sillyslux> pa ono jedan click i debugira i wm i neku wm-remote aplikaciju u istom projektu
<sillyslux> bas fino
<obrut> nastrikao sam se zadnjih dana vise javascripta nego u cijelom zivotu... a mrzim javascript... mrzim
<sillyslux> pa meni je drag
<obrut> uzas :) pogotovo sto se majstori sjetili do vrtit i na backendu
<sillyslux> 100 put draze od ceja, kojeg nezam :(
<sillyslux> node.js?
<obrut> pa nauci (ak mislis da ce ti trebat iako nije lose radi opce kulture :) )
<obrut> da, faking node.js... izmisljotina iz pakla
<sillyslux> pa da, ucim, ali slabo napredujem
<sillyslux> pa meni je node.js bas smisan :)
<sillyslux> a kako god da okenem, bez c nemogu
<sillyslux> i nemogu
<sillyslux> i nemogu
<sillyslux> i jos mi bas triba i tu i tamo
<sillyslux> a svako mi govori da radije naucim rust
<sillyslux> mehh
<jelly> C ABI je opca kultura, da, svi ostali jezici su kompatibilni ako hoce vanjske ekstenzije htjeli ne htjeli
<obrut> meni C tu i tamo zatreba, ali jako rijetko zadnjih godina
<obrut> java, python, golang, (php :P) pokrivaju vecinu potreba
<sillyslux> +javascripta sad
<sillyslux> a e... treba mi neki node modul s x11 i .net bibliotekama
<obrut> javascript za web frontend (nadam se da ce tako i ostat)
<sillyslux> to bi bilo c++ onda
<sillyslux> pa jesi reka da ga sad koristite i u backendu?
<obrut> ja ga ne koristim i nadam se da necu.. a kad vidim da ekipa koristi, zlo mi dodje
<sillyslux> ili je to sam za build toolse?
<sillyslux> webpack?
<sillyslux> babel?
<sillyslux> pa nista sad, idem sanjat
<sillyslux> kako obrutu dajem 1000kn za ramu koju neman di stavit
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-26
<jelly> na njuskalu se nadje i 4x4GB za 500kn
<ivoks> wohooo
<ivoks> totalni uspjeh!
<ivoks> nije me bilo skoro tjedan dana i sve je funkcioniralo bez mene
<ivoks> vrijeme je za nove izazove
<obrut> dakle to znaci da si nebitan :)
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> to nije lose; vece se nagrade dijele kada poslozis da sve radi bez tebe, nego kada si bitna karika
<ivoks> a i novi poslodavac te gleda s divljenjem -> veca placa
<ivoks> place brze rastu ako se posao cesce mijenja, nego ako se stoji u istoj firmi
<ivoks> a bonus je sto svaki put radis isto; samo ponavljas uspjeh
<obrut> sto nije dosadno ponavljat uvijek isto
<jelly> slušam Zabranjeno Pušenje, sve je isto samo ti više ne treba pasoš za otić van
<obrut> danas svatko zna pred kim pasti na koljena ?
<jelly> nod
<ivoks> mislim da sam upravo zatrazio najsmjesniju dostavu do sad
<ivoks> tri komada stakla iz ohia za zagreb
<ivoks> kladim se da ce doci u boljem stanju nego li dostava iz chipoteke
<ivoks> kod koje je samo 50% narucenog i placenog stiglo
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi danas kad ništa ne boli 
<obrut> lako se sredi da te opet boli ako hoces :)
<obrut> sta, giht ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: da je bar giht
<SilverSpace> jucer zavrsio na hitnoj bubrezni kamenac
<jelly> opala
<jelly> jel rijesen ili jos imas za odraditi
<SilverSpace> nije rijesen jos je unutra
<SilverSpace> cekam CT
<SilverSpace> da odrede koje je tvrdoce
<jelly> samo su te promuckali da ne boli? :-)
<SilverSpace> ja sam promuckao bubreg na biciklu i koseci travu 
<SilverSpace> pa se pokrenuo 
<SilverSpace> na hitnoj samo dobijes infuziju 
<SilverSpace> i neki kujac unutra da bolovi prestanu 
<SilverSpace> od sesetog mjeseca prosle godine to ganjam i tek bi u 11 ove dosao na red za CT
<SilverSpace> desetog*
<SilverSpace> mozes i krepat
<SilverSpace> sad su mi rekli da me budu ugurali ili u sedmom ili u osmom 
<SilverSpace> i to je pitanje
<SilverSpace> https://www.instagram.com/p/BkTQYfnAqJd/?utm_source=ig_embed
<SilverSpace> sladoled
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXKc-0q2ZK8&feature=youtu.be
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Islandjani pjevaju 'Malo vas je, malo vas je...' :: Duration: 00:20 :: Views: 145 uploaded by Jutarnji list :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> mi smo pobijedili u dvije tekme, imamo 6 bodova i gotovo je nemoguce da ne budemo prvi u skupini
<ivoks> meksiko je pobijedio u dvije tekme, ima 6 bodova i gotovo je nemoguce da prodje
<ivoks> ktome su i oni pobijedili nositelja skupine; njemacku
<jelly> SilverSpace: koliko dodje CT kod privatnika, 1500kn?
<SilverSpace> jelly: nemam pojma nisam gledao 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: samo kaj svecka nece dobiti meksiko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma hoce
<ivoks> 2:0
<SilverSpace> oni su hedva pobjedili koreju 
<SilverSpace> jedva*
<SilverSpace> di ce meksiko koji je puno jaci 
<jelly> .np jellese
<datase> jelly: Drugi način - Stari grad
<sillyslux> oh, priprema se gtk4?!
<sillyslux> neplanirano su izbacili jos jednu verziju 3-ce, gtk+3.24
<sillyslux> huhhh u buduce svako 2 godine novi major release
<sillyslux> °New major versions will be released once new features have stabilised, which is expected to be roughly every 2-3 years."
<sillyslux> https://blog.gtk.org/2016/09/01/versioning-and-long-term-stability-promise-in-gtk/
<obrut> python-crontab ima bug koji se provlaci jos 2013-te i jos nije ispravljen
<jelly> tko još editira crontabe pajtonom
 * obrut 
<obrut> gol ?
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> a ja sam upravo pokrenio vscode
<sillyslux> da pohranimo malo azure
<sillyslux> taj njihov :(
<sillyslux> gotova utakmica?
<CrazyLemon> da
<sillyslux> pa... idemo googlat rezultat
<sillyslux> aha
<obrut> 2:x bi reko po broju urlikanja sto sam cuo vani (2 su "nasi")
<obrut> vani -> izvana
<obrut> wpa3... https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/26/17501594/wpa3-wifi-security-certification
<sillyslux> daaa, 2:1 za "nas"
<sillyslux> pustio sam to na telki ali nista nisam vidio
<sillyslux> zato idemo frkat cgit
<sillyslux> vadit cu sav html i pribacit output na json, pa pokrenit neki webpack/react/spa frontend
<obrut> sillyslux: sam si vrtis cgit za projekte ?
<sillyslux> pa localno imam cgit da
<obrut> ja sam presao na giteu
<sillyslux> prema van nemam otvorene porte trenutno
<obrut> "gitea"
<sillyslux> doduse, neko me i ne trazi na webu
<sillyslux> *nitko
<obrut> gitea ima skroz ok sucelje, dosta featurea, a brzo ko munja i zdere malo resursa (pisana u golangu)
<sillyslux> pa... gitlab sam proba, ali mi ubio racunalo
<obrut> ma gitlab je smece zesce
<obrut> vrtio sam ga i dobio slom zivaca i presao na giteu
<obrut> jebote, 4 core masina, 8 GB RAM, promijenim password na gitlab useru i ovaj par minuta nesto melje i zakuca CPU... pa jel to normalno ?
<sillyslux> budem proba taj gitea
<sillyslux> ali ovi cgit-json i cgit-spa cu pocet pa vidit koliko uspijem
<obrut> pogledaj gitea ili gogs... gitea je fork gogsa
<sillyslux> takav je i meni bio gitlab, nije mi jasno kako oni to vrtu
<sillyslux> gitea fork gogsa?
<sillyslux> gogs mi je bio skoz smisan
<obrut> je, fork je...
<obrut> zasto smisan ? :)
<obrut> (nije da sam ga vidio)
<sillyslux> ali volio bi nesto kao cgi za apache
<sillyslux> pa smisan u smislu, cool, kao github za lokalno
<sillyslux> ali... puno se radi na tome i nemam volju stalno updateat
<sillyslux> ako je gitea fork, onda gogsa i jesi vidio, vise/manje
<obrut> pa dobro je da se radi, update-a se :)  gitea je nastala jer se na gogsu slabo radilo (jedan maintainer) :)
<sillyslux> ou too bad
<sillyslux> cgit mi je drag jer je bas minimalan
<sillyslux> mali cgi interfejs za git i koristi bas git source kao lib
<sillyslux> sad samo jos da nije taj html overhead
<sillyslux> bas glupo kak sastavlja html
<obrut> o jebote eclipse i pydev... fakat smece
<obrut> pydev je smece, je li
<sillyslux> pa neznam ni kakav je taj eclipse :(
<obrut> inace nije los, za javu je skroz ok, ali ovaj python module mi ponekad ide na zivce
<sillyslux> mislim da je android studio, phpstorm, netbeans, i sve to nekakav fork eclipsa
<sillyslux> jeli to tako nekako?
<obrut> android studio da... ali nebeans je nesto skroz drugo
<sillyslux> i... eclipsa je skoz ono java
<sillyslux> ok
<sillyslux> netbeans i eclipse su dosta slicne?
<sillyslux> © 2018, Oracle Corporation
<obrut> pa sad, slicno je relativan pojam :) 
<sillyslux> The Eclipse Project was originally created by IBM in November 2001
<sillyslux> oracle vs ibm
<sillyslux> vs ms
<sillyslux> vs ...
<sillyslux> mehh
<obrut> originalno je, ali je sad pod eclipse foundacijom
<obrut> netbeansi jesu od oracleta (nekad sun)
<sillyslux> mozda bi proba opet geany-a i anjutu
<sillyslux> ne saaaad, s vscodom sve mi se cini tak jednostavno i radi i volio bi radit nesto a ne isprobavati
<obrut> hmm, novi eclipse izlazi sutra
<sillyslux> i kako se ono zove codename? jupiter ili tako nesto?
<sillyslux> sjecam se "mars"a
<sillyslux> photon
<obrut> o jebemti sve... odem na video "what's new", krene neka zenskica pricat i prepusti rijec... indijki... pa jebemu mater jel ima ikoji tehnicki video da ga drzi netko tko prica razumljivi engleski
<obrut> indijcima treba ustavom ujedinjenih naroda zabranit da drze ikakva predavanja i prezentacije
<sillyslux> oahh moram ic leci, tko ce mi se dizat ujutro ako ja necu?!
<obrut> kad se dizes ?
<sillyslux> izmedu 6:30 i 7:30
<sillyslux> bolje je kad je ranije
<obrut> upravo sam isao isprobati pycharm, ima snap... odma te pita za popularne pluginove, jedan je vim... i fakat rade vim keybindinzi, a opet radi ok sve ostalo sto se ocekuje od IDE-a... to je to ! :) inace sam isprobavao vim keybindinge i za eclipse (doduse nekad davano) i to nije radilo bas idealno
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-27
<ivoks> ova nova javna nabava je farsa
<ivoks> 30 stranica u kojima me drzava pita jesam li joj sve platio
<ivoks> obrut: ima snap?
<ivoks> pycharm-professional?
<obrut> ima i professional i community
<ivoks> mene vise intrigiralo 'ima snap'
<ivoks> koje je tvoje misljenje o snapovima? obrut 
<obrut> ne znam sto bi ti reko :) ima svojih i prednosti i nedostataka... meni je glavno pitanje koliko su paketari doticnih svjesni raznoraznih updatea paketa koji su zbundlani u snap i koliko su azurni u updateanju snapova
<ivoks> obrut: da, to je problem, ali bojim se da su paketi jos veci problem
<ivoks> lako je dok je linux bio samo u rukama it profesionalaca
<ivoks> sada kad ga ima po laptopima, kod stefica... iznenadio bi se koliko je nezakrpanih sustava
<ivoks> snap je barem jos uvijek u rukama profesionalaca, i oni guraju update
<jelly> za razliku od distri, velis
<jelly> appimage, snap, koji je onaj treci?
<CrazyLemon> flatpak?
<ivoks> jelly: vise u smislu 'vendor aplikacije ima aplikaciju pod kontrolom'
<ivoks> i moze dati isti support za bilo koju distribuciju
<jelly> u praksi pokazalo da to i dalje ne radi, kad ti gtk theme potrga aplikaciju i slicno
<Mmike> Pa, bok :)
<obrut> Mmike: đes ti zadnjih dana ? ni a ni b
<Mmike> obrut, eee :)
<Mmike> obrut, prvo neurologija, sveti duh, trenutno krapinske toplice :) slijedecu srijedu idem doma
<Mmike> imo sam 2039841032 paketa za nadogradid na bounceru
<Mmike> odo ga rebootat
<jelly> that reminds me moram zatuć stari VPS, a BotaniCar je još na njemu
<obrut> ja isto moram ubit stari vps i migriran na nesto novo... 2x skuplje placam 2x slabiji stroj samo zato sto sam lijen migrirat
<obrut> lijen -> nemam bas ni vremena
<obrut> ima dosta servisa koje treba migrirat, a gore su cak i neki korisnici :)
<jelly> ostao mi je samo mejl i Botov znc za prebacit
<obrut> meni su gore glavni dns (imam i sekundarni pa ajd) i mail server za moje domene, a bome i xmpp server koji sad vec koristi nekoliko ljudi za razne projekte :)
<Mmike> kaj, snapchat nista ? :D
<jelly> snapchat je oblačno gov...er, SaaS
<Mmike> tru
<Mmike> ja ga cak nisam nikad nit koristio
<obrut> ja ne znam tocno ni sta je to :)
<jelly> al ga djeca koriste
<Mmike> ma debilana
<Mmike> webapp koji imitira irc
<Mmike> i ima emoticone i sranja
<jelly> nema li kameru i zaboravljanje slika
<obrut> Mmike: jesi mozda umjesto snapchat mislio na slack ? :)
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> obrut, da :D
<obrut> slack sve spijunira :P
<obrut> cim pejstas neki link odma njegovi botovi to downloadaju :P
<obrut> par frendova je bilo na slacku pa su se prebacili na lokalno instalirani mattermost... koji je opensource, ima i irc gateway i nativne appove za android, linux i kojesta
<Mmike> e, vish
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja jedino od tih closed drekova koristim telegram
<jelly> koristim i skype i whatsapp i viber, a sad me još povremeno neko i na FB :-\
<jelly> viber je tako loš, ne znam zašto se proširio
<obrut> ja koristim samo signal od tih na kojem "nitko poznat" nema kontrolu nad serverom
<obrut> a skype/viber/whatsapp nece nikad na moje uredjaje :P
<jelly> imam i signal i ukupno 5 od 130 kontakata gore :-)
<obrut> ja cak 22 :)
<obrut> najbolje kad se kolega javio... "instalirao ja ovo da vidim sta je i samo ti od svih kontakata gore" :)
<Mmike> imam i ja sinal
<Mmike> signal
<Mmike> i wire
<Mmike> telegram mi najdrazi, klijent mu je najbolji, ima native qt desktop app
<Mmike> obrut, kul, sad znam di te mogu nac uvijek :D :D čD
<Mmike> ok, momci
<Mmike> idem dealje bit u bolnici )
<obrut> ajd, sretno
<ivoks> sillyslux: kaj sam ti rekao
<ivoks> er SilverSpace 
<ivoks> Mmike: pa kaj ti je?
<jelly> <hackinghorn> so Germany lost in Russia again <hackinghorn> can't blame the winter this time
<sillyslux> nova SDUC specifikacija za sd-kartice predvida kapacitete do 128TByte
<obrut> lako za kapacitet... nek oni rijese da se ne sjebu podaci kod iznenadnog gasenja devicea koji koristi tu karticu :P
<sillyslux> oh, kak to?
<sillyslux> sta onda, sjebem file system ako izvucem bateriju?
<hrvoje> telegram je closed jedino u smislu server/mrežne strane, android, iphone, desktop (win/osx/linux) i web je sve GPL :)
<sillyslux> i kako je telegram bolji od jabber-a?
<sillyslux> ovo moderno smece me bas i ne zanima
<hrvoje> pa nije nužno bolji :) ali od relativno popularnih aplikacija koje koriste ljudi van IT svijeta je manje zlo od whatsapp/skype/viber trilogije
<obrut> sillyslux: pa to se dogadja redovito ekipi, na rpijevima npr.
<sillyslux> jesu li tu usb memorije ista bolje?
<obrut> nemam pojma, nisam ih koristio na takav nacin... emmc je navodno bolji za te stvari
<sillyslux> imam neku 2GB usb "karticu" s debianom za linksys nsu2
<sillyslux> i ne radi meni se cini
<sillyslux> nisam odavno proba
<sillyslux> nslu2
<sillyslux> CPU: 266 MHz ARM Intel XScale IXP420 Memory: 32 MB SDRAM, 8 MB flash
<sillyslux> haha, neznam hocu li to ikad vise plit
<sillyslux> palit
<sillyslux> bilo to uglavnom za svjetla palit/gasit priko x10
<hrvoje> što je sve nekad stalo u 32 MB RAM-a a danas nam se čini smijurija :)
<sillyslux> evo maca povratila teletinu z umakom od rajcice
<sillyslux> izgleda isto kao i prije 5 minuta dok je jos bilo u zilici
<sillyslux> ayy bar tu nema vidljivih glista
<sillyslux> papica, drugi pokusaj :D
<sillyslux> lol umak je polizala, sad kupi komadice teletine
<obrut> hrvoje: ja se sjecam dok sam radio development java aplikacija na 64 MB RAM
<obrut> ono, java :) tad je jos bila spora :)
<jelly> koreja njemacka 2:0 konacni rezultat, nijemci stvarno idu doma
<sillyslux> ha! moj cgit progovorio u json-u
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-28
<hrvoje> obrut: moje prvo iskustvo s javom je bilo negdje 1996-e kad sam instalirao plugin i pokušao otvoriti neki smiješni demo applet tipa kalkulator - da, i tad je bila spora :)))
<jelly> e-hrvatska: kolega kojem stize dijete, mora podici papirnatu poreznu karticu iz firme, odnijeti osobno u poreznu, e da bi oni onda promijenili olaksicu
<jelly> nije li postojao neki zakon da te drzava ne smije traziti papir koji vec ima?
<vileni> pa teoretski nema taj papir, kad je u firmi
<hrvoje> da, još je bolja fora što su ukinuli to u aveniji dubrovnik, tak sam ja poljubio vrata ...
<jelly> a di su sad onda?
<jelly> tako ispada.  To sto je ta ista porezna izdala taj papir i zna sve informacije na njemu, to nema veze...
<hrvoje> u uredu porezne uprave pod koji spadaš ... npr maksimir ili črnomerec ili gdjeveć
<jelly> mmm, za Vrbane to je vjerojatno stara tresnjevka?
<hrvoje> ubilo bi ih naprosto da su ostavili jedan šalter u aveniji dubrovnik, ali ne ... :) uopće ideja da išta ikamo moraš nositi u papirnatom obliku je smiješna u 2018oj
<hrvoje> moguće da je stara trešnjevka, možda najsigurnije da pita telefonom da se ne bi proveo kao ja :)
<jelly> 5 minuta klikam po webu, ne nalazim di su te ispostave
<jelly> nije frka, to nam je 10 minuta pješke od ureda i usput kad se ide u serversku :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, satrala me neka autoimuna bolest
<Mmike> ivoks, sad sam ok vec :)
<jelly> kaj jos jedna na giht?
<jelly> ili sam neš pomiješao, tko još ima giht osim silvera
<jelly> gihtijaši molim prozivku
<Mmike> jelly, silver i obrut 
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam ovo zaradio: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillain%E2%80%93Barr%C3%A9_syndrome
<datase> ^ Guillain–Barré syndrome is a rapid-onset muscle weakness caused by the immune system damaging the peripheral nervous system. The initial symptoms are typically changes in sensation or pain along with muscle weakness, beginning in the...
<Mmike> idem jest :)
<jelly> Mmike: uuuh.  To je imao Hrv
<jelly> niksic, jel
<jelly> jedno od onih opskurnih sranja koje je sigurno bilo bar u jednoj House epizodi
<jelly> TIL https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Richter
<datase> ^ Doctor Richter is a Russian television medical drama that will be aired on the Russia-1 network from 2017. The series' main character is Dr.
<jelly> rusi otkupili prava i rade remake
<sillyslux> weird, bas sam mislio pitat di si ti
<sillyslux> nemate vec par tjedn
<sillyslux> a
<jelly> Dr. Rihter igra pikado
<sillyslux> aea trump sebi izabrao dr.oz-a
<jelly> pardon. Доктор Рихтер.  moram nać engleske titlove, or ruskog kužim samo par riječi tipa "glioblastoma" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUAgZf4SNrY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Доктор Рихтер 1 серия 2017 Мелодрама драма фильм сериал :: Duration: 51:38 :: Views: 7,747 uploaded by Ильдар Исламов :: 20 likes :: 17 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> mmm daa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skb2gKR7rOk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: La Linea Episode 1 :: Duration: 02:33 :: Views: 3,649,624 uploaded by dexter1981 :: 6,454 likes :: 307 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-29
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1btg3mpEOc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Samantha Fox - Touch Me (I Want Your Body) :: Duration: 03:48 :: Views: 10,952,568 uploaded by SamanthaFoxVEVO :: 54,082 likes :: 2,455 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ha.  Cijene grafickih pale, jer su neki likovi napravili ASIC-e za miniranje algoritama koji su trebali biti teski za ASIC implementaciju
<jelly> https://geizhals.de/?phist=1469089
<jelly> RIP Harlan Ellison
<sillyslux> "As someone who was only 16 when Harlan Ellison sexually assaulted a colleague on stage at WorldCon, I have only ever known him by that reputation."
<sillyslux> dang...
#ubuntu-hr 2018-06-30
<Mmike> jelly, yup, bas bio s njim na cugi prosli vikend pa smo razmjenjivali iskustva :)
<Mmike> sao sto je njega puno vise satralo od mene
<Mmike> idiotski mysql jos nema long_query_time za manje od sekunde
<Mmike> recimo, 100 milisekundi
<Mmike> jer, kome bi to trebalo :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-07-01
<jelly> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rorymackean/tertill-the-solar-powered-weeding-robot-for-home-g
<obrut> taj bi na vrtu od mojih zaglavinjo za 2 minute
<jelly> ali za 40 kvadrata iza kuce bi mogao bit ok
<obrut> da ak je zemljiste savrseno ravno :)
<jelly> https://farm.bot/ # koliko farmera mozes platit koliko godina za cijenu ovoga
<jelly> (sve via http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5905143/The-lazy-gardeners-guide.html )
<obrut> od ovih djidja s dailymail imam samo ovaj senzor za vlagu tla :)
<phd> roomba za vrt :-)
<hrvoje> bolje nabavit kozu :)))
<phd> koza rulez! još i daje mlijeko haha
<obrut> a tek sir od tog mlijeka...
<phd> eh sir... za mlijeko samo pomuzeš, za sir ti treba i infrastruktura :-)
<phd> litra kozjeg mlijeka, koliko ono 40 kn?
<phd> bwah, upitnik nakon ono, ovako zvuči čudno
<jelly> kozu ne smijes drzat u gradu bez dozvole
<sillyslux> u garazi je niko nece vidjet
<sillyslux> mehhh
<jelly> garaza joj je premracna
<sillyslux> http://dalmatinskiportal.hr/vijesti/macke/33020
<sillyslux> uzmite macke
<sillyslux> https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/the-final-launch-of-spacexs-block-4-rocket-looked-stunning/
<sillyslux> mislim da meni triba jos jedno 39 cicamicamaca
<SakiKnin> dobar dan
<sillyslux> ajmo peticija, ako hrvatska ude u finale, neka Bozo Petrov bude komentator
<obrut> meni svejedno, necu gledat :)
<sillyslux> i da bog da te tvoju proganjaju s mobilnom tv programu
<obrut> radije bi cito Dostojevskog nego gledo nogomet :)
<sillyslux> haha pa dobro
<sillyslux> pustit cu ja to na telki ali cu i ja okrenit glavu prema ekranu
<jelly> wtf, 20:03 vec se velike petarde ispucavaju
<jelly> i to za izjednacenje, i 4. minuti
<sillyslux> ja tu nista ne cujem
<obrut> kod mene bilo jos dernjave, valjda je bio jos neki gol :)
<obrut> ili smo pobjedili ili je poceo treci svjecki
<phd> jelly: drži čovjek u stanu dvije kokoši i naslikava ih po fejsu već dvije godine. Ako ti tvrdiš da je to kućni ljubimac a ne domaća životinja, ne mogu ti ništa. Svodi se na izjavu vlasnika. Kud dvije kokoši tud i jedna koza pride :)
<obrut> imam i ja zenu doma, kak se to karakterizira ? :P
<phd> obrut: kak se izjasniš :-P
<phd> obrut: prave pravcate koke, na dvije noge, T-Zombix ako ti je poznato ime
<phd> još sa Useneta
<obrut> je, sjecam se tog :P
<phd> e taj, nabavio dva pileta pa su narasla, kućni ljubimci haha
<phd> pitali smo frenda, pravnika po struci kak se to tretira. Veli on na području sela je jedna priča, ali na području grada je "kako se ti izjasniš". Ako kažeš ljubimac, onda je ljubimac. Makar bio i odojak :-)
<phd> odgledao sam penale, ostalo me nije zanimalo. Nije tak loša tekma bila :-)
<hrvoje> nego, jel smiješ onda poslije zavrtiti ljubimca na ražnju ili se to tretira pod okrutnost prema životinjama? tricky :)
<phd> hrvoje: "no one will know" hahaha
<hrvoje> bio je dobar onaj lik koji je imao brdo otrovnih zmija u centru zg, pobjegle u kanalizaciju :) "kućni ljubimci"
<obrut> <staricangrizavacmode> dok nam vlada razjebava zemlju i eto pokusavaju i maznut penzije, rulja vani ponosni sto su hrvati jer smo pobjedili u nogometu </staricangrizavacmode>
<phd> obrut: ne zaboravi tradicionalni  vatromet na Bandeku
<obrut> bas cujem neki vatromet
<phd> to je to, ovaj vikend
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-24
<dodobas> putro
<jelly> jutar
<SilverSpace> jutr
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 4  novi 
<SilverSpace> sad je to vec ozbiljan strojchic
<SilverSpace> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0176/3274/products/HERO-ALT-TRANS_1024x1024.jpg
<jelly> oho, usb3
<SilverSpace> 4K x 2
<SilverSpace>  4Kp30
<hrvoje> bome je ovo sad već čist nekaj drugega :)
<SilverSpace> 4Kp60
<hrvoje> 4Kp60, konačno ... i hevc hardverski
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: da ovo je sad ozbiljna stvarcica
<SilverSpace> 50 funti najaca verzija 
<SilverSpace> 54 tocnije
<SilverSpace> pare sam odavno pripremio 
<jelly> nije li 55 dolara
<jelly> 4Kp60 i CEC i 4GB memorije je fino, nadam se da su adekvatno podebljali i bandwidth ali đubre će se onda više i grijati
<SilverSpace> https://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-4-model-b
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-benchmarks/
<hrvoje> jedina pizdarija su type-D HDMI
<hrvoje> al jebiga, cijena minijaturizacije valjda
<jelly> to je bezveze da
<jelly> > Raspberry Pi has real Ethernet and USB ports. It has Gigabit Ethernet thanks to the BCM54213 Ethernet transceiver and USB 3.0 thanks to a VIA Lab VL805 chip that is attached directly to the PCI Express interface on the Broadcom SoC
<jelly> noice
<SilverSpace> da prije je to islo kroz usb
<jelly> 68 ojra za najdeblji 4GB model http://www.hr.galagomarket.com/index.php/items/display/1/2/raspberry-pi
<SilverSpace> 500kunica
<jelly> 51 i 41€ za 2GB i 1GB redom
<jelly> Hitrejši, zmogljivejši, še boljši. Za naročila do 14.00 ure odprema še isti delovni dan.
<jelly> taman da napravim akaunt do 14:00
<SilverSpace> 74eura tocnije
<jelly> dostava ili pdv razlike?
<SilverSpace> dostava 5euraa
<SilverSpace> crko A1
<jelly> dobro da je crko dok je većina korisnika na GO :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/
<SilverSpace> pola portala radi pola ne
<jelly> navodno cloudflare ima problema
<jelly> NAVODNO
<jelly> trač iz drugog irc kanala
<dodobas> tak im i treba kad se idu petljat s NTPom :)
<jelly> izgleda da Level3 ima problema, a navodno su oni najveći upstream provider za VIP
<jelly> pardon A1
<jelly> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20262316
<hrvoje> e da su SATA stavili ili M.2 onaj i bar jedan full size hdmi, bila bi savršena pločica
<hrvoje> sad će bit trojki jeftino po ebayu :D
<jelly> imaš usb3, kaj će ti još sata
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wn1qWfEovM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Miyagi - Marlboro (Official Audio) :: Duration: 04:04 :: Views: 433,477 uploaded by Hajime :: 28,865 likes :: 260 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ruski? rap
<jelly> (via https://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis/ )
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-25
<sillyslux> dyndns "On May 31, 2020, the 'EOL Date', the Standard DNS will be retired and will no longer be available."
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-26
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> butro
<BitterMuffin> Jutrofski
<BitterMuffin> imam majstore od 8, vec sam jednom vikao
<dodobas> majstore za sto ? :)
<BitterMuffin> Najbolje je kad odmah nakon "dobro jutro" ispalis "di je shef?". K'o mishevi cekju da vide kaj si sve skuzil da su sjebali dan prije.
<dodobas> ahahaaahahaha
<dodobas> https://res.cloudinary.com/practicaldev/image/fetch/s--dDPvThzd--/c_limit%2Cf_auto%2Cfl_progressive%2Cq_auto%2Cw_880/https://thepracticaldev.s3.amazonaws.com/i/88nbbnrto36gb7bychuk.png
<BitterMuffin> Zidare, jasno. 
<hrvoje> slobodne zidare ili samo zidare? :)))
<BitterMuffin> Slobodnim zidarima ja idem u goste, imam par zgodnih slika na tu temu iz podruma HUP-a :) 
<hrvoje> dobro dok nije MUP-a :))))
<BitterMuffin> Mnijem da se tam ide bez kamera
 * jelly pušta muziku iz pornjave i provjerava tko u uredu će prepoznati
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-27
<BitterMuffin> jelly, guglaj 70's porn music, jedan od najjacih soundtracka ikad. 
<BitterMuffin> Zakaj moram ubit' pulseaudio povremeno, pocne krckati zvuk kao da pustam ploce? Nisam ulovio pravilnost u broju/vrsti aplikacija koje bi to okinule. 
<BitterMuffin> Najcesce skuzim kad youtubam, pa upalim neki portal. Pretpostavljam da imaju neku audio reklamu koja nekaj zakolje
<obrut> jelly: koji album ? :) jesi slusao pornosonic ? :)
<obrut> ovo je vec klasik :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6kxau0ePlg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Pornosonic - Cramming For College (1973) :: Duration: 02:57 :: Views: 756,939 uploaded by zer sockpuppet :: 3,759 likes :: 99 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BitterMuffin> to obrut !!!11
<BitterMuffin> Ima 74m soundtack !
<jelly> thttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYqABr-rAZo&t=6804s 
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vintage Reggae Café - The Trilogy! - Vol.1 Vol.2 Vol3 @ 01:53:24 :: Duration: 02:18:21 :: Views: 15,984,706 uploaded by Music Brokers :: 0 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ovaj pornosonic ima semplove zvuka koji ga čine donekle NSFW
<jelly> "donekle"
<BitterMuffin> Kak mislis, nisi nikad cuo djevojke kako jecaju dok tjeraju bic uzbrdo na .. Sljeme?!
<BitterMuffin> TO WYSE GOVORY O TVOYOY MASTY!
<hrvoje> BitterMuffin: Pulseaudio je radio isti lik kao i systemd... vjerojatno zato :))))))))))
<BitterMuffin> Se sjeca netko decka s nickom "metak" na starom ircu ? Slusam neku mjuzu koju mi je ispurao ~2005 ,sve white labeli, ruku bi mu sad dao za to
<jelly> kad će taj petak
<BitterMuffin> VIse mi je dosta bit' doma, radim od kuce i polijevam deku/glazuru vec tri dana
<jelly> noćas će možda kiša politi
<dodobas> :D
<hrvoje> još da oće zahladiti usput ... ovo je neizdrživo
<jelly> izdrživo je, samo nemoj izlaziti van i imaj klimu ;-)
<hrvoje> a i klima nije uvijek sreća, malo isušuje zrak i grlo me žulja od nje ... samo je još gore kad je nema :D
<jelly> zato svakih 4 sata drmneš ljutu 
<jelly> to objašnjava zašto mi je danas pasala ljuta nakon ručka
<hrvoje> kad se oženiš, onda ti je doma stalno ljuta :) :) :)
<BitterMuffin> Drito :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-06-28
<dodobas> yutro
<BitterMuffin> Jutrofski 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ruthr> dd .. pitanje .. jel ima neki online servis da moze pratit status servisa tipa http/s ili prema portu ?
<BitterMuffin> Ima, hoces da ti naplatim ili bi dzaba ? 
<BitterMuffin> bozju mater, nisam to tak dugo prodavao da ni linkove vise nemam pri ruci :)
<ruthr> daj sta imas pa cu pogledat
<BitterMuffin> http://www.hyperspin.com/hr/ # izgleda da nisam vise ne radimo s tim, ali servis je funkcionalan.
<ruthr> to je tvoje ?
<BitterMuffin> Jok, to smo lifrali dok si jos nekom mogao prodati nadzor web servisa kroz webapp
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, kaj imas regionalni nagios? :)
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, ma ovo je kurac za nagios, ali radi tocno ovo kaj je ruthr opisao :)
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, ti bi se u biti trebo zvat bitterschwargel :)
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, ajmo slozit lokalni prometheus/grafanu i to prodavat okolo kome treba, za sitnu paru.
<Mmike> e, i, BitterMuffin 
<Mmike> imas mozad preporuku za neki zgodni on-line notification-alert-tabla_u_opcini servis?
<ruthr> ma rade cu nagios dizat sam pa nadgledat .. ne djeluje mi to "ozbiljno" i "stabilno"
<ruthr> to sta si mi poslao
<Mmike> tipa, ja sam predstavnik zgrade, i onda imam 'oglasnu plocu' di mogu ostavljat obavjesti, tipa 'danas nema smeca, kuhajte si sami'
<Mmike> i da se ekipa moze prijavljivat i da dobijaju mailom obavijesti
<Mmike> ima nesh tak?
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, mi nudimo slozim-ti-monitoring-i-gledamo-za-tebe , ima posla vise nego ociju. 
<Mmike> ma nebi ja nist da moramo radit - ja bi da slozimo jednom i da onda to samo radi
<BitterMuffin> ruthr, ovo je servis koji radi za korporativne korisnike duze nego se ti bavis informatikom za novac. Je, stranica nema zaobljene rubove :) 
<Mmike> a ovo 'migledamozatebe' je kad se obogatimo :D
<hrvoje> kaj god bi prodavali za siću morate imat milijune korisnika da ne bankrotirate :)))
<ruthr> mislis da radi duze nego se ja bavim info. ?? ocemo se kladit :)
<BitterMuffin> hrvoje, kad tarifiras "mi gledamo za tebe", prodajes strucnjaka - to se da naplatiti. 
<ruthr> piva i cevapi ?
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, kaj nije ovo kaj si opisao forum+newsletter? 
<BitterMuffin> I TKO JESCHWARGEL ZAPRAVO BIO ?!
<Mmike> BitterMuffin, pa je, imas kaj za preporucit da je jednostavno i da zblja predstavnik-zgrade-type korisnik to moze lako korisstiti/
<BitterMuffin> Nista gotovo. 
<ruthr> http://www.hyperspin.com/quicktest.php?action=result&qtid=1439698&r=3348
<ruthr> kakvi su to serveri u US da je tako velik ping ????
<ruthr> meni je toliki ping iz EU prema tim stranicama u US 
<BitterMuffin> *shrug*, rezultati ti ne moraju odgovarati da bi bili tocni. Neki seljak s traktora u Ontariu ce te dobiti upravo tako brzo. 
<BitterMuffin> ruthr, daleko ti je lakse mjeriti odziv ako znas di su klijenti. 
<ruthr> u US .. 
<BitterMuffin> Boli te realno dupe za odziv iz Bangladesa
<ruthr> samo US me zanima . i boli me dupe za sve drugo 
<ruthr> al iz US-a da je 150ms .. 
<ruthr> to imas servere bas kod nekog seljaka u podrumu kuce
<BitterMuffin> U USA imas vise primjera lose infrastrukture nego igdje. I, sto mjeris? Odzivnost ili kontinuitet usluge? Ima drugih nacina da provjeris koliko korisnika iz Alabame moze server podnijeti. 
<BitterMuffin> Ovo je alat koji gleda visibility servisa. 
<ruthr> mislim da sam nasao nesto puno bolje https://nodeping.com/
<ruthr> hvala uglavnom
<BitterMuffin> Mozemo ti mmike i ja slozit prometheus i nagios za sitne pare ;)
<ruthr> mogu i sam al mi se neda .. a vi ionako imate previse $$$$$ pa  sta ce vam jos vise :P
<BitterMuffin> Tko ikada rekao da imamo previse para! Ja IT uvijek ljudima predstavljam kao proleterijat !
<BitterMuffin> Koliko informaticara znas da su od pocetkakarijere sazidali viksu na moru parama od posla? A koliko keramicara ? :) 
<ruthr> 0 : 0  
<dodobas> Mmike: to ja kao odrzavam ... https://textit.in ... skupis kontakte sustanara i onda imas dvosmjeru komunikaciju ... a salju se SMSovi/Fb/Telegram/ ma sto god oces :)
<dodobas> ali ne bi preporucio ... :) nego kao ideja ...
<jelly> njuz grupa
 * jelly hides
<BitterMuffin> vacap grupa 
<BitterMuffin> </duck>
<jelly> kak se backupira vacap?
<jelly> also, jel se vacap moze koristiti na tabletu bez da se otvori u firefoxu i fejka User Agent i pravi da je desktop 
<BitterMuffin> vacap backup: sve sto znam je da sam neki dan mijenjao telefon, prenio SIM u drugi uredjaj, logirao se na google, ovaj je pitao zelim li iste aplikacije na novom uredjaju kao na starom, rekoa sam da zelim. Nakon nekog vremena mi je osvanula vacap ikona, kliknuo sam i sve je bilo tam'. 
<BitterMuffin> Mozda me pitao da nekaj confirmam, ne sjecam se. 
<SilverSpace> Raspberry Pi 4 maleno je računalo veličine kreditne kartice koje se puni običnim USB kabelom, a spaja se na monitor ili TV.
<BitterMuffin> Zaista jest  
<hrvoje> koje se puni? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BitterMuffin> :) picajzle :)
<SilverSpace> hrvoje: to su strucnjaci iz A1 napisali 
<hrvoje> već vidim ... "punio sam ga 3 dana i kad ga ištekam s punjača više ne radi, želim zamjenu za drugi s ispravnom baterijom" :)))
<BitterMuffin> hahahaha
<BitterMuffin> i prodavaca koji nis ne zna "odnesite molim vas u Agram servis na Zitnjaku"
<hrvoje> SilverSpace koja ekipa piše te pizdarije, dobro da ne piše da se spaja na frižider ili vešmašinu :)
<SilverSpace> Kaj je ovo google transleter ￼￼ kak se to RPi puni
<hrvoje> yep, uopće nije nemoguć scenarij ...
<SilverSpace> to sam ja napisao A1 
<SilverSpace> a vidi kaj su odgovorili 
<SilverSpace> Google translate je usluga prevođenja sa ili na druge jezike
<SilverSpace> ok to je kaj se tiče prvog djela, a kaj je sa punjenjem? ￼
<SilverSpace> sad cekam odgovor
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: baš 
<SilverSpace> muk u eteru A1 suti 
<BitterMuffin> Mmike, ovdje ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._O._Schwagerl) ne pise da je bil kisel, a ja se u landscaping ne kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: jel ti vruce
<SilverSpace> mogo bi navratiti na pivo :)
<BitterMuffin> SilverSpace, ne pitaj. Svaka 2h zalijevam beton pa mi se ne da otvarat/zatvarat/klimit. Za krepat. Kak je kod tebe ?
<BitterMuffin> Nemrem nikam , dezuram uz ovo. Iduci tjedan sam na GO pa bi mog'o do placa :) 
<SilverSpace> klima :)
<hrvoje> BitterMuffin: stavi prskalicu za zalijevanje trave i prst u uho :)
<BitterMuffin> Also: ima tko keramicara za preporucit' ? 
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: da mogo bi se javit pa da se vidimo nismo dugo 
<BitterMuffin> hrvoje, to bi bilo prevec vode jebate, pa nemrem razmocit' glazuru :) 
<SilverSpace> uh keramicara ni za lijek 
<hrvoje> BitterMuffin: pa na tajmer :)
<BitterMuffin> SilverSpace, imam jednog, ali nije iz kvarta ( uvijek radije nekog blizu), i nemam s cim usporediti cijene, pa da znam jel me dere.
<BitterMuffin> hrvoje, bed je u crijevu za vodu, mora ici iz kuce prek vrata na terasu van. Ako ne maknem, ne zatvaram vrata, klimim dvoriste. 
<BitterMuffin> trebao bi isfurati zasebni vod za vodu u dvoriste, to ce pricekati ako cu nekad dizati parkete :) 
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: kaj to betoniraš
<nixhr_> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> onaj vrt iza
<BitterMuffin> bok nixhr , si na kampu jos ? 
<nixhr> BitterMuffin: nope, doso jucer
<nixhr> bilo pre-jebeno
<nixhr> veli sinek: najbolji kamp do sada :)
<BitterMuffin> SilverSpace, je. Terasu razvlacim do suprotnog zida, tam nikak da se trava primi pa mi  prasina zalazi u kucu, a i kad bazen izvucem, klinci su radili kilotonu blata. 
<BitterMuffin> nixhr do jaja :) 
<nixhr> daklem, imam pitanje vezano uz e-racune... imam jednog obveznika javne nabave kojem od 1.7. moram izdavat e-racun. pitanje bi bilo: ima ko iskustva sa crypto stickovima i njihovom fukncioniranju na linuxu?
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: ubijaš djeci radost ha :) ti nisi volio blato :)
<BitterMuffin> SilverSpace, nije meni do blata nego imam vise posla s ciscenjem bazena nego imam vremena ako ih pustim da idu nutra van :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Moje isprike na previdu, naime, odgovor je u samom postu. "...koje se puni običnim USB kabelom, a spaja se na monitor ili TV. " 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> fakat lik ne znam o cem se radi i kaj je RPi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: kak Å¡kola? vidi https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-Im5NqXsAAqn0u?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> jebe ga baba iz tjelesnog
<BitterMuffin> Kaj je netjak dobil za poklon na kraju godine ? Kod mene: ovaj formalni dio je odradio sjajno. Bilo je, i imam problema s njim i vladanjem, ali radim na tome. Zadovoljan sam.
<SilverSpace> BitterMuffin: jos ništ ne zna kaj bi 
<SilverSpace> mislim mu kupiti novi iPad
<BitterMuffin> Moj je dobil bicikl i rabljeni mobitel. Nisam jos instalirao spyware gore, pa mu ga nisam urucio. 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce rodendan pa sve u dzuture
<BitterMuffin> Tak je i kod nas :) 
<SilverSpace> ovaj uopce nece mobitel
<SilverSpace> veli ne treba mu tek kad krene u grad u skolu 
<BitterMuffin> Ma ni mojem ne treba, nego je videl da drugi klinci na parkingu imaju pa me pital za to s OVAKVIM okicama. Svi imaju mobitele, ostave ih na bankini i odu se pelat na biciklima :)
<BitterMuffin> Al,ono, nek se igra. Imal bu spyware gore da vidim kaj dela, to me u stvari i zanima :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> netjak ne želi kaže da mu ne treba ove godine mu stari nudi a i mi ali nece 
<SilverSpace> mala susjeda tri godine ima i trebali je ostaviti kod bake starci na sprovod trebali ici mala kaže i ja bi sa vama kaze joj mati pa kaj ce sti tam tam ti svi plaču mala ko iz topa pa znam i ja plakati :) 
<BitterMuffin> hahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> ludi su klinci 
<SilverSpace> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=J8vUsj5BuTw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Marc Márquez disfruta de una experiencia única en el aire junto a Juan Velarde :: Duration: 02:59 :: Views: 32,655 uploaded by Box Repsol :: 358 likes :: 10 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> vileni: vikend motoGP
<BitterMuffin> Di se uzmu besplatne IPTV liste ? RTL kockicu trazim, nije smijesno :) 
<SilverSpace> eh te liste nikad ne rade
<BitterMuffin> Ni ja bas ne gledam telku, ali da se poigram. 
<SilverSpace> https://play.rtl.hr/rtl_kockica/uzivo
<BitterMuffin> Kak sad da snimam to ? :D
<BitterMuffin> Izgleda sjajno, hvala ! 
<SilverSpace> za snimanje nemam pojma 
<Mmike> dodobas, kak mislis - ti odrzavas? to je tvoje, ?
<SilverSpace> https://www.flightradar24.com/40.99,8.37/4
<SilverSpace> guzva v zraku 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVDyc2RF7Ds&t=4s
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Satiranje!Predsjednica!! @ 00:04 :: Duration: 06:48 :: Views: 721 uploaded by GoranPetarAnteStipeMateMišoPranjić Satir :: 11 likes :: 8 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> al ima budala 
<dodobas> Mmike: nije moje... od ovnih amera s kojima radim ...
<Mmike> dodobas, malo sam gledao i zvuci komplicirano
<Mmike> prijavim se veceras pa probam
<dodobas> ma ... nije toliko komplicirano ... ali znam koliko je backend prebrickan :)
<jelly> BitterMuffin: kad veliš IPTV liste, misliš EPG?
<SilverSpace> jebemti postu zadnje vrijeme paketi ne stizu 
<SilverSpace> tri mi nisu stigla 
<SilverSpace> kojih se vise ni ne nadam 
<SilverSpace> https://i.imgur.com/oKdzAVd.png
<datase> ^image/png 595x694 108.5KiB :: 3 views :: safe for work
<BitterMuffin> jelly, ne zbunjuj me terminologijom! Ocu onaj nekakav .m3u da gurnem u VLC i da skriptiram snimanje Tobota :)
<SilverSpace> rucak za bogove
<SilverSpace> uskoro i paradajz iz vrta https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D-IUIo3UIAAni0y?format=jpg 
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/1143439894192238597/pu/vid/720x1280/x0r07UP7WYok4N8Q.mp4
<SilverSpace> ove godine mi sve super raste 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: o vidi, sad znam di cu ici 'nabavljat' krastavce ... ti ih lepo podigao sa zemlje da se ne moram sagiba
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: da i vise prostora dobijem pored njih ovo na mrezi je grah krastavci su tamo malo dalje 
<SilverSpace> bas se ne vide ovdje ali isto su na mrezi
<SilverSpace> dodobas: krastavaca sigurno bude cca 100kg :) 
<dodobas> genijalno, jos mogu da zaradim na klupici pored placa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> paradajza cca 200kg minimum ako bu sve uredu sa vremenom 
<jelly> hoće li paradajz biti ranije i koliko?
<jelly> BitterMuffin: aha, ok
<SilverSpace> jelly: kasni vec ove godine
<SilverSpace> prosle godine je vec bio crveni u ovo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> bilo je dugo hladno i dosta kise ali bi ga moglo biti dosta vise nego lani 
<Mmike> dodobas, ovi 'hodogrami' su mi skroz nepotrebni
<dodobas> imas i jednostavni ... send broadcast 
<dodobas> ali opet ... nemoj koristit ... :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj je tak potrgano? :)
<dodobas> ma nije ... radi jos i ok, ali ... :)
<dodobas> ne zelim te supportat ako ti nesto ne radi, ili te drzat za rukicu dok klikas po sucelju :P
<dodobas> naporan si korisnik :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> sad mi dodje da kupim
<Mmike> samo da te mogu, za novce, gnjavit
<Mmike> nije losa fora - platis da mosh maltretirat dodobasa :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: si narucio novi rpi4
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozemo u talu zajedno :) 
<Mmike> rotfl :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si ti narucio? di ima opce? budes? ocemo skupa?
<Mmike> iako mi zao sad, nuc sam taman skoro poslozio :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam još cekam jesen sad sam ono u guzvi sa lovom 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.hr.galagomarket.com/index.php/items/display/1/2/raspberry-pi
<SilverSpace> vise manje su cijene tu negdje 
<SilverSpace> vidim nema 4GB
<jelly> nisam
<obrut> mi narucili :)
<obrut> ne znam tko je pisao dhcp-options(5), ali fakat je mogao staviti i brojcane oznake uz svaku od opcija :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: cekam info za rpi4 :)
<obrut> ja cekam da stigne :)
<obrut> a novi rpi je izaso zato sto sam ja nedavno nabavio novu maticnu/cpu za HTPC :P koju naravno jos nisam stigo upogonit za to :P al ajd, koristi se za testiranje nekih pizdarija
<jelly> obrut: ma taj rpi4 je i dalje miljama sporiji od bilo kojeg intela, pa i atoma
<jelly> vadi ga hardverski h264 i hevc i CEC
<obrut> pa je... zato ga do sad i nisam imo kao htpc :) no sad s jacim procesorom cu isprobat kak bude radio
<obrut> do sad je bio atom 330 koji nije mogo hevc dekodirat, a uzo sam intel j4105 koji to kao moze, navodno i 4k, ali jos nisam stigo isprobat :P
<obrut> trenutno mi sluzi kao generator prometa :)
<obrut> trebam napisat neki analizator prometa i sad me kopka... c (kojeg znam), golang (u kojem sam radio nesto slicno) ili rust (ni hello word nisam napiso u tome, kamoli nesto drugo) :)
<jelly> pravi tren za naucit rust
<obrut> pa da, bas to razmisljam da iskoristim stvar da naucim doticni
<obrut> golang sam iso ucit tako da sam radio netflow parser, a sad bi iso ucit rust za analizu drugog protokola :)
<BitterMuffin> Odvucem IRC prozor na TV, fulscreenam i cekam dobrih 30 sekundi da pocne film. 
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-23
<jelly> Mmike, ha, github je stvarno imao probleme jucer izgleda https://downdetector.com/status/github/ ... ovi na fb su me uplasili da mi dns ne radi
<Mmike> jelly, yup :)
<Mmike> doduse, gooogle/opendns su radili ok
<Mmike> slack trosi 2 gige memorije
<Mmike> sad sam ga restartao i samo 400 megabajtra
<jelly> ak su radili ok, radili su ok slucajno
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> neki downloader za windowse?
<Mmike> ala flashget?
<Mmike> nesto kao sto je wget -r
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-24
<dodobas> madafaka ... Uz klasterirani datotečni sustav i RIDE 5/10 na diskovima riješen je potencijalni problem da disk postane usko grlo ... 
<dodobas> zna netko sto je RIDE 5/10 ? :)
<sillyslux_> to je neko priveo raid s hrvatskim naglaskom na engleski?
<Mmike> dodobas, to je kad diskovi ridaju od muke
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-25
<sillyslux_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve2DmO-oOoY
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Romobil :: Duration: 00:36 :: Views: 169 uploaded by Dalmatinski portal :: 1 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je kako se covjek brzo moze naviknuti na nedostatak hrane
<ivoks> u utorak nisam cijeli dan nista jeo... od ponedjeljka u 23:30, do srijede u 10:00 nisam jeo
<ivoks> bas nis; pio sam vodu i pio kavu
<ivoks> bez secera i mlijeka
<ivoks> u srijedu sam jeo dva puta, u 10 i navecer oko 18
<ivoks> i danas jos nis
<ivoks> uzeo sam si homepod, dva komada :)
<ivoks> ponuda za solarnu elektranu
<ivoks> 10k eura, 25 godina garancije, pokriva sve troskove
<ivoks> proracunata godisnja usteda oko 8000kn
<obrut> uracunate i baterije te konverteri/kontrolleri i zamjena baterija odnosno elektronike ?
<obrut> i btw. koliko mjesecno potrosis na struju ?
<ivoks> obrut mjesecno oko 900kwh
<ivoks> s time da ce to ici gore kad uzmem elektricni auto
<ivoks> a i grijati i hladiti cu kucu na struju
<ivoks> obrut garancija na konvertere je 25 godina
<ivoks> rijec je o mikrokonverterima
<ivoks> skuplji su, ali mozes dodavati ploce kako hoces
<obrut> a baterije ? mislis to koristit i (djelomicno)offgrid ili ces mixati sa strujom izvana ?
<ivoks> nema baterija
<ivoks> sve saljem u mrezu
<ivoks> u slucaju apokalipse, mogu i offgrid i dovoljno ce proizvoditi za grijanje
<sillyslux_> jel to kao neki replicator?
<sillyslux_> oh daleko od toga...
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<sillyslux_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0ZFAC_SP1M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Kradljivac ljutih umaka - Umak nije Voda :: Duration: 05:02 :: Views: 605 uploaded by 'Juta Spiza :: 11 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2020-06-27
<sakiKnn> Jel postoji 32bitna verzija najnovijeg LTS ubunua
<sillyslux__> mislim da je ubuntu ukinio 32bitne
